# Ya estoy hasta el gorro de los indigentes mentales que niegan el marxismo cultural



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

La izquierda cultural nos acusa de conspiranoicos porque somos los unicos que lo decimos. El marxismo cultural existe y es un proyecto global. No es un proyecto comunista pero si un proyecto marxista, mas concretamente posmarxista.

La pervivencia de paises comunistas, China, Cuba, o el gobierno venezolano, permite que, a diferencia del fascismo, que murio con Franco, el marxismo siga legitimado como utopia politica. Y esta legitimidad se ha reforzado a traves del posmarxismo cultural, que tiene como objetivo hacer "reformas mentales"(sic) para hacerte creer en el comunismo.

El marxismo es algo normalizado, aceptado y asumido en todo el mundo. No hay ningun pais donde el marxismo este expulsado de la vida intelectual y cultural oficial y mayoritaria, incluyendo las universidades. La marginacion del marxismo solo fue posible en los paises fascistas y en los EEUU de la guerra fria. Pero todo eso se acabo, y hoy el posmarxismo trotskista ha conseguido infiltrarse en todos los grandes centros de poder para facilitar el gobierno mundial, que sera socialista. Veamos algunos ejemplos de legitimidad cultural del marxismo.

Social: Un fantasma recorre la derecha: las élites reivindican a Marx

_La sorpresa política de este año es el amor que los más poderosos están profesando por el filósofo alemán doscientos años después de su nacimiento

Primeros días de mayo de 2018. Jean-Claude Juncker, presidente de la Comisión Europea, hace un elogio del filósofo más demonizado del siglo XX. El líder neoliberal pide “situar a Marx en su contexto” y “no hacerle responsable de las atrocidades cometidas por sus seguidores”. Se trata de dos ruegos clásicos de la izquierda para defender a su pensador más citado y potente. Destacados neoliberales parecen dispuestos a admitir la grandeza del autor de ‘El Capital’._

Notese como se usa con total normalidad el termino "neoliberal", un termino propagandistico creado por el neomarxismo.

_Esa misma semana, el prestigioso semanario 'The Economist' publicaba un artículo titulado “Dueños del mundo: lean a Karl Marx”. 

Francis Fukuyama se convirtió en una celebridad por su libro ‘El fin de la historia y el último hombre’ (1992). Para sorpresa de muchos, hace pocos días *cambió de opinión*: “Si te refieres a programas redistributivos que intentan corregir este gran desequilibrio, tanto en los ingresos como en la riqueza que ha surgido, sí. Creo que (el socialismo) no solo puede regresar, sino también que *debe regresar*. Lo que dije entonces -en 1992- fue que uno de los problemas de la democracia moderna es que proporciona paz y prosperidad, pero la gente quiere más que eso... Las democracias liberales ni siquiera tratan de definir lo que es una buena vida, sino que la dejan en manos de individuos que se sienten alienados y sin propósito, y por eso se unen a estos grupos de identidad que les da un sentido de comunidad”_

Fukuyama escribio su libro justo despues de la caida de la URSS y es una obra citada por todos los libertarios como icono del triunfo del capitalismo sobre el socialismo.

_La revista mexicana 'Letras Libres', influyente cabecera de enfoque liberal, dedicó un número entero al pensador alemán. El cubano Rafael Rojas, estudioso de la derecha y el exilio de la isla, recordaba en un minucioso artículo* la sintonía entre Marx y el presidente republicano Abraham Lincoln.*

así como la Revolución de Independencia había dado inicio a la dominación burguesa, el triunfo del abolicionismo en la Guerra Civil, de la mano de Lincoln –‘hijo honrado de la clase obrera’–, conduciría a la ‘transformación del régimen social’ y a la ‘nueva era de la dominación proletaria’”

Aurora Nacarino-Brabo, *asesora de Ciudadanos*, muestra también su respeto por el legado del filósofo. Remata su artículo elogiando el rechazo de Marx hacia el servilismo y recordando el respeto que le profesaba Raymond Aron, gran maestro liberal. “Vivió para sus ideas, vivió para la revolución, con una indiferencia total hacia el confort de la existencia y el éxito práctico”, opinaba el pensador francés.
_

Curiosas palabras para referirse a alguien que no trabajo en su vida hasta el punto de dejar morir a sus hijos de hambre.

_Doscientos años después de su nacimiento, Karl Marx sigue siendo un pensador crucial para entender nuestro mundo, más allá de si eres rico, trabajador empobrecido o superviviente de la clase media._

Esto son algunos ejemplos de un marxismo promovido desde el establishment. En ese mismo contexto fue interesante ver las reacciones internacionales a la muerte de Fidel Castro.

Rajoy, tras la muerte de Fidel Castro: fue

_Mariano Rajoy ha enviado un tuit desde su cuenta en la red social en el que expresa sus condolencias a las autoridades cubanas. En él también se refiere a Castro como "una figura de calado histórico".
@marianorajoy
Mis condolencias al gobierno y autoridades cubanas por el fallecimiento del expresidente Fidel Castro, una figura de calado histórico. MR_

Personalidades del mundo muestran pésame por fallecimiento de Fidel Castro Excelencias Cuba

_el mensaje de Obama:
Hoy, ofrecemos nuestras condolencias a la familia de Fidel Castro, y nuestros pensamientos y oraciones están con el pueblo cubano. 


Papa Francisco

El papa Francisco envió un telegrama de pésame Raúl Castro en el que expresó sus "sentimientos de pesar a vuestra excelencia y a los demás familiares del difunto dignatario, así como al gobierno y al pueblo de esa amada nación".


François Hollande también expresó sus condolencias a Raúl Castro, a su familia y al pueblo cubano.

"Fidel Castro fue una figura del siglo XX. Él personificó la revolución Cubana, con las esperanzas que despertó y luego en las desilusiones que provocó. Actor de la Guerra Fría, se corresponde con una era que terminó con el colapso de la Unión Soviética. Fue capaz de representar para los cubanos el orgullo del rechazo del dominio externo".


El primer ministro de Canadá, Justin Trudeau, emitió un comunicado en el que lamentó la muerte del líder cubano. "Fidel Castro era un líder destacado que sirvió a su gente por más de medio siglo. Un revolucionario y un orador legendario, el señor Castro hizo cambios significativos a la educación y la salud de su nación".
_

Y podria seguir y seguir, todos los lideres del mundo libre y liberal lamentando la muerte de un dictador comunista y recordando su vida como la de un libertador. ¿Se imaginan semejante petulancia lacrimogena internacional con la muerte de Franco?

El unico que marco la diferencia fue el de siempre.

Muerte de Fidel Castro: Trump tacha a Fidel Castro de "brutal dictador" y dice que tratará de garantizar la libertad en Cuba | EL MUNDO

_se ha referido a Castro como "un dictador brutal que ha oprimido a su propio pueblo [...] Nuestra Adminstración hará todo lo posible para asegurar a los cubanos que puedan comenzar un viaje hacia la prosperidad y la libertad"
_

Logicamente este blanqueamiento tiene un trabajo previo en el mundo de la cultura y la academia. En un sitio de libertarios españoles ya nos advierten.

La idealización de Marx se inserta hasta en los videojuegos - SFL España

_Se puede decir que sólo ha habido una saga de videojuegos que de verdad me haya enganchado: Assassin´s Creed. Sin dejar de lado la onírica lucha entre la Hermandad de los Asesinos –los buenos- y la Orden Templaria –los malos- , en cada entrega podemos adentrarnos en una época distinta, adentrándonos de lleno en el pasado.

Sin embargo, hoy voy a hablar del Victory, ambientado en Londres en 1869. Antes de empezar a criticar, veo oportuno contar algo sobre este juego: Los protagonistas son dos asesinos gemelos que van a Londres para liberar al mayor emporio del mundo del yugo de la orden del Temple. Templarios que controlan el gran capital y los poderes fácticos, lo que les permite explotar a la población, crear monopolios, fomentar el trabajo infantil –aunque fuese ilegal ya en aquellos años- y usar al Imperio Británico como instrumento para crear un Nuevo Orden Mundial. Lo que está narrando, ciertamente, es el mercantilismo industrial que se daba durante los gobiernos conservadores en el siglo XIX. Los aristócratas se aprovechan de los beneficios de la Revolución Industrial, y de su influencia en el gobierno, para lucrarse a base de aranceles y Capitalismo de amigos. En el juego aparecen personajes como la Reina Victoria, Benjamin Disraeli, William Gladstone, Charles Darwin, Aelexander Graham-Bell,... y, por supuesto Karl Marx.

Cuando vi la misión especial dedicada a Karl Marx me percaté de que desconocen totalmente su biografía y la coyuntura de los sindicatos ingleses en esos años. Podemos ver al padre del Socialismo Científico hablando inglés fluidamente, cuando en sus años viviendo en Londres –que no fueron pocos- fue incapaz de aprender a hablar inglés. Podemos verle visitando un montón de fábricas, cuando casi nunca se molestó en observar de primera mano cómo trabajaban los obreros. También le vemos organizando mítines obreros, a la vez que intenta que la policía no se entere. Esto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza ya que en esa época las libertades de reunión y sindicación estaban más que asentadas, amén de que, como bien cuenta Escohotado en los Enemigos del Comercio, las Trade Unions votaban en masa al Partido Liberal de Gladstone. En Inglaterra, los sindicatos nunca fueron marxistas, y sólo empezaron a ser en su mayoría socialistas con el nacimiento del Fabianismo y el Laborismo en los albores decimonónicos. Marx no fue tomado muy en serio por los hijos de la Gran Bretaña, que crearon un socialismo propio.

Entonces, ¿Acaso desconoce el equipo de Ubisoft este pasaje de la Historia? Quizás; pero como dice el famoso refrán castellano: “Piensa mal y acertarás.” La compañía francesa está totalmente infectada por el virus de lo políticamente correcto y de la ideología de género, y no está muy bien visto por la patulea progre hablar mal de Marx. Otro ejemplo en el que se ve que la infección empieza a ser grave, es la aclaración que aparece en sus videojuegos: “Este juego ha sido desarrollado por personas de distintas razas, países, credos y orientaciones sexuales.” No vaya a ser que el desarrollador vaya a ser blanco, cristiano y hetero… ciertamente, me importa muy poco en que Dios crea, de que raza sea o la orientación sexual del desarrollador. Lo importante es que haga un buen trabajo y lo que desarrolle guste al público. Quiero personas, no colectivos.

Este, es otro ejemplo más de como el marxismo cultural y la nueva izquierda se está adueñando de todos los aspectos de la cultura. O empezamos a dar la batalla de las ideas o puede que sea demasiado tarde.
_

Y otro ejemplo de esta legitimidad es el que me ha impulsado a escribir este post y me lo he encontrado hoy mismo. Videojuego Surviving Mars, tutorial de inicio, me encuentro con una cita de Fiedrich Engels.



From the first day to this, sheer greed was the driving spirit of civilization. Que significa: Durante toda la historia la avaricia ha sido el espíritu impulsor de la civilización.

Engels no es un marxista cualquiera, es la "pareja de hecho" de Marx y el inventor del concepto feminista moderno de patriarcado. La idea del patriarcado opresor se la invento este tipo en su libro "Los orígenes de la propiedad privada, la familia y el Estado". Engels culpa a los varones de la existencia del capitalismo y de todos los males que han venido despues con el.


http://www.cronicas.org/monoscopio.htm


_En 1884, Engels publicó su libro "Los orígenes de la propiedad privada, la familia y el Estado", mosaico de contradicciones y autodesmentidos aparentemente destinado a deslegitimar históricamente, o más bien, prehistóricamente, las relaciones económicas basadas en la familia. Aunque el paso del tiempo se ha encargado de reducir a calderilla los valores centrales del libro y su nostalgia latente de un comunismo primigenio más inventado que real, vale la pena mencionar –para dar un poco de luz a su lectura tras varios lustros de oscurecimiento y desinformación sistemáticos– ciertos conceptos que, a pesar de tener cimientos tan arenosos e inestables como el resto de la obra, han sobrevivido intactos a los derrumbamientos de regímenes, muros y telones.

Amparado en las penumbras científicas de su tiempo y en las vastas lagunas y hondas simas de una paleoantropología incipiente, Engels nos describe una humanidad paleolítica bastante parecida a una horda de monos, más interesada en la cópula indiscriminada y el apareamiento ocasional que en los lazos de paternidad y filiación –"un estadio primitivo en el cual imperaba en el seno de la tribu el comercio sexual promiscuo, de modo que cada mujer pertenecía igualmente a todos los hombres y cada hombre a todas las mujeres […] un estado de cosas en que los hombres practican la poligamia y sus mujeres la poliandria y en que, por consiguiente, los hijos de unos y otros se consideran comunes"– y en la que, por supuesto, no existían, ni siquiera como concepto, la propiedad privada o la herencia. Ni que decir tiene que, siendo todos hijos del azar, las relaciones de parentesco se ajustaban al modelo matrilineal. Sin discutirle a Engels su pericia para llevar agua a su molino ideológico, sí podemos considerarnos lo suficientemente respaldados por el estado actual de la ciencia como para afirmar que su primitivo paraíso comunista y matriarcal sólo han existido en su imaginación. 

Pero el estado embrionario de la paleoantropología coetánea de Engels no es excusa para sus desatinadas teorías, ya que, como veremos un poco más adelante, los conocimientos de su época bastaban y sobraban para desechar sus hipótesis sobre la promiscuidad sexual y el desconocimiento de la paternidad. Que el desatino se repita por boca de sus herederas intelectuales en pleno siglo XXI es el efecto natural de vivir en el interior de un poliedro ideológico. 

Nos explica Engels que, con la llegada de las bonanzas neolíticas, los hombres dejaron de vagar por el ancho mundo en busca de caza y frutos silvestres y se hicieron agricultores y ganaderos. Como es lógico, los que tenían más maña con el arado o mejor mano para el ganado no estaban muy conformes a la hora de repartir y socializar los frutos, ahora más abundantes, de su trabajo. Parece, en particular, que les entró –siempre según Engels– un repentino interés por diferenciar, en la pequeña horda infantil, sus hijos de los ajenos. Difícil hubo de ser la tarea, después de tanto "uno para todas y todos para una", o viceversa, pero al final acabó por recomponerse un nuevo orden social en que cada hombre logró la fidelidad (teórica, al menos) de una mujer y, con ello, la paternidad (siquiera putativa) de su prole. Así, por motivos puramente económicos, surgió la monogamia, según nos explica Engels: 

"La monogamia nació de la concentración de grandes riquezas en las mismas manos ��las de un hombre– y del deseo de transmitir esas riquezas por herencia a los hijos de este hombre, excluyendo a los de cualquier otro". "El primer antagonismo de clases que apareció en la historia coincide con el desarrollo del antagonismo entre el hombre y la mujer en la monogamia; y la primera opresión de clases, con la del sexo femenino por el masculino. […] * El hombre es en la familia el burgués; la mujer representa en ella al proletario*." (El origen de la familia, la propiedad privada y el Estado, capítulo 2) 

Es decir, el hombre, interesado en disfrutar en exclusiva el fruto de su esfuerzo y transmitirlo a sus hijos, inventó la propiedad privada y la herencia, no sin antes instaurar una siempre dudosa fidelidad conyugal que preservase la verdad biológica de su paternidad. Entró, pues, en la escena de la historia el gran sojuzgador, el reyezuelo doméstico, el administrador de todos los despotismos y esclavitudes: el patriarca. 
_

Espero que esto disipe las dudas de una vez por todas; *feminismo es un eufemismo de comunismo*. De *comunismo matriarcal*. ¿Entienden ahora por que se habla tanto del patriarcado? Somos el origen del MAL. Los varones inventamos la familia nuclear y el capitalismo a la vez. Esto es lo que en verdad creen los feministas. Entonces ahora pueden imaginarse lo que quieren hacer con el genero masculino para liberar del mal a la humanidad... 

http://videos.elmundo.es/v/0_5ru383...or-la-falta-de-mujeres-en-la-comitiva?count=0

_ La directora del FMI, Christine Lagarde, hizo un comentario crítico por la ausencia de mujeres en la comitiva oficial cuando recibió al ministro de Hacienda de Argentina, Nicolás Dujovne._

https://sevilla.abc.es/andalucia/se...hombres-oposiciones-201901072323_noticia.html

_El Ejecutivo de Susana Díaz quiere aumentar las mujeres en la administración, donde ya son el 64 por ciento del personal_

http://katehon.com/es/news/por-que-desde-la-onu-buscan-globalizar-una-revolucion-sexual

_
Sólo observo lo que puedo ver: una estrategia en las Naciones Unidas, en la Unión Europea y los gobiernos de izquierda para promulgar una política de la desregulación de las normas sexuales, destruyendo así la base de la familia.

Si usted va más allá y se pregunta: «¿Quiénes son las personas que quieren esto?, ¿Quién se beneficia de esto exactamente?» Entonces llegará por supuesto a considerar las llamadas* teorías de la conspiración*. En realidad no entro en analizar eso porque no nos ayuda a hacer lo que podemos en el lugar donde estamos. *Pero si puedo identificar, digamos, los cientos de familias que controlan la riqueza de este planeta y ¿a quienes apoyan?* No puedo hacer nada en contra de los Rockefeller y Bill Gates y George Soros y Warren Buffet. Sabemos que están financiando la agenda LGBT (Lésbico, Gay, Bisexual, Transexual) y la industria del aborto, pero no tenemos ninguna influencia sobre ese nivel._

¿Como es posible que el principal periodico del R78 culpe al capitalismo de la insatisfaccion sexual?

https://smoda.elpais.com/placeres/sexo/capitalismo-arruinando-vida-sexual/

_Cada vez *más mentes* sostienen que las relaciones afectivas no van por un carril y las laborales o económicas por otro, sino que se entrecruzan. 

En Estados Unidos acaba de salir al mercado un libro que dará que hablar, Why women have better sex under socialism (Por qué las mujeres tienen mejor sexo bajo el socialismo) de Kristen R. Ghodsee. Conocida en el campo de los *estudios de género postsocialistas*, Kristen se ha pasado los últimos 30 años investigando las experiencias en países no capitalistas._

¿Quien se lo ha pagado?

_Pero la tesis principal de Kristen es, como cuenta a S Moda, que “cuando las mujeres pueden ganarse solas la vida, sin ayuda de los hombres, tienen acceso al divorcio, al aborto, a derechos reproductivos y a ayudas en la crianza de sus hijos, su sexualidad también mejora. Y puesto que los hombres saben que si no están contentas se van, esto es un incentivo para que se comporten mejor, como parejas y como amantes”._

El articulo es un dislate de principio a fin. Despues de enumerar todos los derechos (si no privilegios) que le ha proporcionado el liberalismo a las mujeres, lo asocia a una mayor satisfaccion sexual de los paises donde no gozaban de esa posicion;

_Como apunto en el libro, las mujeres de los países socialistas no se libraron de la doble carga del trabajo fuera y en casa, unido esto a la economía de escasez de dichos países. Tampoco este sistema cambió las profundas raíces de la cultura patriarcal ni pudo escapar siempre a la influencia de la religión o de las comunidades rurales, mucho más tradicionales y conservadoras respecto al papel de la mujer. _

O sea, reconoce que las mujeres son mas privilegiadas bajo el liberalismo, que entra en contradiccion con lo que dijo un parrafo antes, para, a continuacion, volver a decir que el socialismo es mejor;

_Pero incluso en Polonia, donde la Iglesia Católica ha tenido siempre mucho poder y ha permanecido fuerte a pesar de la política de secularización, las mujeres se mostraban bastante satisfechas con sus vidas y estaban en igualdad con los hombres”._

A continuacion nos muestra de manera cristalina la estrategia del posmarxismo para acabar con el imaginado capitalismo patriarcal;* las mujeres son una clase social oprimida a perpetuidad*, independientemente de su estatus social o economico;

_Las mujeres son la clase más explotada y precaria en el capitalismo. Ellas cargan con todo el trabajo de la crianza de los hijos o el cuidado de la familia y lo han hecho, históricamente, gratis. La sexualidad de las mujeres se convierte en una mercancía bajo el capitalismo. No es un intercambio explícito sino más bien una serie de expectativas sociales en las que a cambio de ciertas demandas (soporte económico u emocional, por ejemplo) se puede tener acceso a la sexualidad del otro bajo los confines del matrimonio o la pareja”, explica esta autora._

¿Pero no habiamos quedado en que esta situacion da lugar a un sexo mas placentero ante la posibilidad de que la mujer abandone al varon y lo deje en taparrabos?

_señala Jorge García Marín, *sociólogo, profesor de la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela y miembro del Centro de Investigación de Género de dicha facultad. “El capitalismo* se basa en identidades más fluidas, cambiantes, efímeras e individualistas y el sistema social afecta a todos los ámbitos de la vida del individuo, incluso a la sexualidad y al amor, porque estas son también construcciones socio-históricas. _

En resumidas cuentas; socialismo es bueno, capitalismo malo. Reformas mentales.

_Para los teóricos del socialismo como August Bebel, *Friedrich Engels* o Alexandra Kollontai,* el capitalismo necesita de la familia monógama para transferir la riqueza privada de una generación a otra. Cualquier cosa que ponga en peligro este sistema amenaza sus bases* pero, desgraciadamente, se han empezado ya a mercantilizar también este tipo de uniones y hay que estar vigilantes para no volver a caer en la misma trampa”._

Touché!

http://katehon.com/es/news/por-que-desde-la-onu-buscan-globalizar-una-revolucion-sexual

_Pero aún no estamos derrotados. ¿Qué pueden ellos hacer si surge una rebelión en contra de su agenda, si los padres dicen: «No queremos esta sexualización de nuestros hijos en la escuela»? En Francia, los padres han ido a la huelga y no envían a sus hijos a la escuela una vez al mes, ya que no quieren la educación de género. ¿Qué pueden hacer las élites ante esta reacción?_

Lo que haran las elites ante esta reaccion es acusarte de un delito de pensamiento, mas conocidos como crimenes de odio (vease HazteOir). Un delito que no castiga daños objetivos sino la forma de pensar del acusado. La forma de implantar la dictadura posmarxista se basa en aprovechar las grietas del sistema liberal para crear un clima de control social equiparable a cualquier pais comunista. Personas que vigilan a otras personas para controlar y sancionar su forma de pensar.

https://www.eldiario.es/politica/Interior-tejera-confidentes-delitos-odio_0_854965253.html

_El aumento de los delitos de odio en España y del *número de colectivos *afectados son los motivos por los que el Ministerio del Interior ultima un “plan de acción” para luchar contra esta problemática. Entre las medidas que incluye el borrador, al que ha tenido acceso eldiario.es, se incluye una orden a las Fuerzas de Seguridad para que tejan una red de “testigos prioritarios” que ayuden a los agentes a prevenir o identificar a los autores de los delitos que tienen detrás una discriminación racista, ideológica o por orientación sexual, entre otras._

_Es el segundo apartado, el de la prevención, el que recoge la “creación de una red de testigos prioritarios”. Se trata, dice el documento, de captar a taxistas, porteros de locales nocturnos o miembros de la seguridad privada que deberán informar de “establecimientos, *situaciones* o espacios horarios donde determindos colectivos pueden verse especialmente inseguros o en *situaciones de riesgo*”._

Primero seran pocos y voluntarios, pero con los años aumentaran en numero y motivaciones, autenticos agentes politicos del Estado. Vecinos vigilando y delatando a otros vecinos por ser votantes de Vox o de España2000 y acusandoles de "odio". Y por supuesto La Sexta colaborando en su identificacion. Ya sabemos como se las gasta esta gente.

https://www.libertaddigital.com/espana/2017-09-26/que-son-y-como-actuan-los-cdr-1276606529/

_Tal y cómo explica Carlos Alberto Montaner en su Anatomía del terror (La Ilustración Liberal, 1999), la policía política cubana, a cuyo diseño y adiestramiento contribuyó sustancialmente la brutal Stasi, policía política de Alemania del Este, tomó de los nazis un elemento represor que no existía en los demás países comunistas: los Comités de Defensa de la Revolución.

En ellos, el Estado comunista castrista, a la manera soviética, creó las instituciones adecuadas para mantener el control de la sociedad: en cada calle y en cada barrio se instalaban Comités de Defensa de la Revolución, que son organismos dedicados a la vigilancia de todos los vecinos, acompañados por milicias populares y una fortísima presencia de la Seguridad del Estado, la temida policía política. 

El CDR es la unidad básica de la represión en Cuba. Es una célula de espionaje manejada por el Ministerio del Interior y existen en la Isla, literalmente, varios millares. Hay uno en cada calle. Los CDR, además de mantener la "pureza ideológica" de la sociedad mediante el adoctrinamiento de unos ciudadanos obligados a examinar y asimilar los puntos de vista oficiales que adopta el gobierno en todos los órdenes de la existencia, tienen la misión de controlar la vida de todos los ciudadanos. Quiénes viven en una casa, quiénes visitan, qué creencias religiosas sostienen, qué cartas se reciben y de dónde, cómo se expresan con relación a la revolución y a sus líderes, si poseen familiares desafectos o exiliados, o si se trata de revolucionarios ejemplares. Tampoco es inconveniente averiguar quién se acuesta con quién, o cuáles son las preferencias sexuales de los vecinos_

https://www.libertaddigital.com/opi...uere-fidel-castro-cuba-anatomia-terror-80713/

_¿Por qué el totalitarismo genera tanto sufrimiento? Paradójicamente, *porque se empeña en construir ciudadanos felices* guiados por el Partido hacia un glorioso destino.

A Muiñas, como les ha ocurrido a millares de cubanos, le habían hecho un "acto de repudio". ¿Qué es eso? Es un brutal motín contra una persona o una familia, organizado a medias por el Partido Comunista y los órganos de Seguridad, para dar la impresión de que las gentes enardecidas les ajustan las cuentas a las "lacras sociales". No es la policía ni es el ejército, es "el pueblo revolucionario" que "espontáneamente" sale a darle su merecido a quien se atreve a ser diferente, a pensar de otra manera

¿Cómo se lleva a cabo el "acto de repudio"? La policía política selecciona a la víctima -un disidente-, se convoca a la gente de rompe y rasga del Partido Comunista, y se le explica los alcances de la "operación".

Los actos de repudio pueden limitarse a gritos o insultos soeces, como hicieron durante semanas contra el dirigente católico Dagoberto Valdés y su familia, o puede optarse por que la turba penetre en la casa del "repudiado" y le destroce los pocos muebles que posee. O hasta puede elegirse un tratamiento aún más severo. A María Elena Cruz Varela, la gran poetisa, Premio Nacional de Literatura, la sacaron de su casa por la fuerza, la arrastraron al medio de la calle, la arrodillaron, y la obligaron a comerse los papeles que había escrito mientras gritaban "que le sangre la boca, coño, que le sangre". Y luego la acusaron de escándalo en la vía pública y la condenaron a dos años de cárcel. 

¿Para qué llevar a cabo estos bárbaros "actos de repudio" cuando al gobierno, que controla a los legisladores, los tribunales y los medios de comunicación, le sería muy fácil apresar con discreción a la víctima, juzgarla sumariamente, acusada de cualquier cosa, y condenarla a la pena que la policía decida? Porque ese no es el objetivo de los actos de repudio. No sólo se trata de castigar a una persona "descarriada". Se trata de una medida punitiva que tiene un intenso impacto intimidatorio sobre el conjunto de la población. La detención, juicio y encarcelamiento de los disidentes, y la escueta noticia del incidente publicada en Granma, carece del enorme efecto disuasorio que significa para los vecinos de una barriada contemplar la llegada de las turbas castristas, el atropello de la víctima indefensa y la impunidad con que actúan estas fuerzas parapoliciales. _







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKSXG3zH6bQ


----------



## vagina salvaje (1 Feb 2019)

El comunismo real es técnicamente marginal. Muchos comunistas "de toda la vida" odian a los podemitas, etc. porque los consideran una versión light de ellos mismos.

La agenda neomarxista, que no marxista en el sentido clásico, está absolutamente fusionada con la masonería internacional, que es la que provee de recursos materiales al neomarxismo pero no tienen intención de implantar el comunismo clásico. Ni siquiera un neocomunismo, sino el capitalismo en el sentido sajón y antiespañol: convertir los países en mercados y los ciudadanos en consumidores.

El aborto da dinero, los gays dan mucho dinero, las mujeres dan más dinero todavía, la inmigración ilegal da dinero (¿por qué se reunió Soros con Pedo Sánchez?), etc.

Es pura masonería: relativismo cultural, matrimonio homosexual, persecución de la pena de muerte y perpetua, leyenda negra, relativismo religioso, etc.

Al comunismo clásico no pueden volver, una vez que el proletario está más preocupado por tener un iphone nuevo que por otra cosa, como dice Laje.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La izquierda cultural nos acusa de conspiranoicos porque somos los unicos que lo decimos. El marxismo cultural existe y es un proyecto global. No es un proyecto comunista pero si un proyecto marxista, mas concretamente posmarxista.
> 
> La pervivencia de paises comunistas, China, Cuba, o el gobierno venezolano, permite que, a diferencia del fascismo, que murio con Franco, el marxismo siga legitimado como utopia politica. Y esta legitimidad se ha reforzado a traves del posmarxismo cultural, que tiene como objetivo hacer "reformas mentales"(sic) para hacerte creer en el comunismo.
> 
> ...



y yo de idiotas que se dejan manipular.
como puedes caminar con tanta ignorancia encima? me lo puedes explicar?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## vagina salvaje (1 Feb 2019)

Con respecto a lo del Creed: los templarios representan a los católicos, una representación del Estado moderno y del "poder", y los asesinos a los musulmanes, que en el juego hacen el papel anarquistas que luchan contra el "rico".

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 01:25 ----------




cripton36 dijo:


> y yo de idiotas que se dejan manipular.
> como puedes caminar con tanta ignorancia encima? me lo puedes explicar?
> te Saluda un marxista



Seguro que te lo has leído todo antes de criticarle, ¿verdad?


----------



## Mineroblanco (1 Feb 2019)

Ustedes llaman marxismo a la ingeniería social del NWO neoliberal. Es decir, acusan a los marxistas de lo que hacen sus enemigos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> y yo de idiotas que se dejan manipular.
> como puedes caminar con tanta ignorancia encima? me lo puedes explicar?
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo no se lo que tu entiendes por marxismo, pero tu argumentacion es de una gran calidad.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 00:35 ----------




Mineroblanco dijo:


> Ustedes llaman marxismo a la ingeniería social del NWO neoliberal. Es decir, acusan a los marxistas de lo que hacen sus enemigos.



Porque es un marxismo cultural, no economico. Tu tienes una nocion de amigos y enemigos que no es apropiada para entender la trama. Si hace dos meses te decian que un grupo terrorista islamico financio a Vox te lo creerias? Pues ha pasado.


----------



## cripton36 (1 Feb 2019)

vagidR dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del Creed: los templarios representan a los católicos, una representación del Estado moderno y del "poder", y los asesinos a los musulmanes, que en el juego hacen el papel anarquistas que luchan contra el "rico".
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 01:25 ----------
> 
> ...



claro que lo he leido todo. nada diferente a otros tantos trasnochados. Tambien me lei todo lo tuyo y eres igualito al otro.
el marxismo filosofico trata de cambio de Sistema de produccion. NO DE POLITICA.
la revolucion proletaria sera un hecho cuando llegue su momento, como todo en esta vida. y no es tarea de politicos ni partidos politicos. los cambios de sistemas economicos, siempre ha sido tarea de los pueblos, al modificar su modo de vida dialecticamente.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 00:40 ----------



cripton36 dijo:


> *al modificar su modo de vida dialecticamente.*





Excuse me??? Lenguaje inclusivo para implantar el socialismo??? marxismo cultural en estado puro muajajajajajaja!!!! :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vagina salvaje (1 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el marxismo filosofico trata de cambio de Sistema de produccion. NO DE POLITICA.



Eres más tonto que mi polla. Y mira que mi polla es tonta y me ha metido en mil problemas. Pues así de tonto eres.


----------



## Rescatador (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La izquierda cultural nos acusa de conspiranoicos porque somos los unicos que lo decimos. El marxismo cultural existe y es un proyecto global. No es un proyecto comunista pero si un proyecto marxista, mas concretamente posmarxista.
> 
> La pervivencia de paises comunistas, China, Cuba, o el gobierno venezolano, permite que, a diferencia del fascismo, que murio con Franco, el marxismo siga legitimado como utopia politica. Y esta legitimidad se ha reforzado a traves del posmarxismo cultural, que tiene como objetivo hacer "reformas mentales"(sic) para hacerte creer en el comunismo.
> 
> El marxismo es algo normalizado, aceptado y asumido en todo el mundo. No hay ningun pais donde el marxismo este expulsado de la vida intelectual y cultural oficial y mayoritaria, incluyendo las universidades. La marginacion del marxismo solo fue posible en los paises fascistas y en los EEUU de la guerra fria. Pero todo eso se acabo, y hoy el posmarxismo trotskista ha conseguido infiltrarse en todos los grandes centros de poder para facilitar el gobierno mundial, que sera socialista. Veamos algunos ejemplos de legitimidad cultural del marxismo.



Cuando Errejón habló del nucleo irradiador la gente lo tomó como una pedantería pero no dijo nada que no fuera cierto.








Las 3 P: políticos, profesores y periodistas. El núcleo irradiador. Los agentes gramscianos del "Cambio".














Desde Mayo del 68, visto que políticamente el comunismo no ganaba elecciones (De Gaulle arrasó en las elecciones de ese año) decidieron seguir a largo plazo marcando una agenda cultural, que como Gramsci dice es previa a la conquista del poder político.


----------



## vagina salvaje (1 Feb 2019)

Rescatador dijo:


> Cuando Errejón habló del nucleo irradiador la gente lo tomó como una pedantería pero no dijo nada que no fuera cierto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando Gramsci dice que la conquista del poder cultural es previa a la del poder político, menudo patinazo que pegó el puto jorobado.

Los cristianos no llegaron a dominar Roma porque fueran una fuerza hegemónica culturalmente hablando.

¿Cómo se hicieron con el poder de Cuba el Che y Castro? ¿Con poder cultural? 

Gramsci está muy sobrevalorado. Es el padre político de Podemos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

¿Qué es la Hegemonía? Pablo Iglesias explica a Gramsci (en 2 minutos) - YouTube

Twitter

LA SEXTA TV | Así explica Íñigo Errejón su cambio en redes sociales; de Gramsci a Amaia de Operación Triunfo

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 01:36 ----------

Hay que tener en cuenta que cuando dicen todas esas cosas saben que los estan viendo millones de personas, y no es lo mismo que dice en privado. Por ejemplo, cuando Errejon relaciona la normalizacion de la _diversidad sexual_ con el sentido comun del pueblo, esta diciendo exactamente lo contrario de la realidad. El pueblo siempre ha sido homofobo, pero en su agenda cultural esta normalizar y empoderar a esas minorias, y usa los opresivos medios de comunicacion de masas para forzar la aceptacion.


----------



## Decipher (1 Feb 2019)

De indigentes mentales nada. Bien saben lo que se hacen.


----------



## ﷽ (1 Feb 2019)

vagidR dijo:


> Cuando Gramsci dice que la conquista del poder cultural es previa a la del poder político, menudo patinazo que pegó el puto jorobado.
> 
> Los cristianos no llegaron a dominar Roma porque fueran una fuerza hegemónica culturalmente hablando.
> 
> ...



¿Cuántos golpes de estado armados han triunfado y cuántos han fracasado?

Lo que dice Gramsci, extrapolándolo un poco, describe a la perfección no solo el marxismo cultural sino también el capitalismo cultural. Las modas que sigue la gente ¿crees que nacen porque sí o que más bien parten de unas oficinas donde se calcula todo al milímetro?


----------



## cripton36 (1 Feb 2019)

con razon españa esta como esta. puro iluminados de cunetas
les Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 03:31 ----------




Tomate-chan dijo:


> No te entiendo, a que te refieres?
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 00:40 ----------
> 
> ...



te gusto la frasesita que hasta la pusiste en negrita? jaaaa jaa ni siquiera sabes que quise decir. y para demostrarlo, te reto a que me digas
1- cuantas leyes rigen la dialectica
2- escribes un ejemplo dialectic.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tzu (1 Feb 2019)

Todo es una mentira dijo:


> Hamijo mío, si estuvieras tan redpilled como yo, te la sudaría que no se acepte la hipótesis del marxismo cultura.
> 
> No somos una mierda como sociedad, al menos no solo como sociedad. Somos una mierda como especie.
> 
> Si supieras todo lo que yo sé, te suicidarías o te rebelarías violentamente.



¿Pero que quieres, ser un delfín?


----------



## stiff upper lip (1 Feb 2019)

Y yo estoy harto de que llaméis marxismo cultural a lo que no es sino los valores de la socialdemocracia, es decir la ausencia total de éstos, el todo vale, el todo es bueno, el "hay que respetar la opinión de todo el mundo"


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2019)

los neomarxistas y posmodernos se llaman a si mismo progresistas !

otro engaño mas al pueblo ?

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 10:03 ----------

iu podemos pacma equo psoe e incluso ciudadanos, hablan de que forman parte del partido progresista !

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 10:11 ----------

los liberales son muy listos y como no tienen principios salvo el dinero, pueden hacer cualquier cosa !

desde los inicios no sacan más del 10% si se presentan como partido

qué hacer para influir en todos los gobiernos si nunca ganamos ?

pues infiltramos a todos nuestros politicos en todos los partidos

como somos los mas formados e inteligentes, ademas de los contactos con los financieros y multinacionales vamos a tener los puestos de responsabilidad y asi decidiremos siempre en favor de los grandes capitalistas engañando al pueblo con cuatro migajas o "conquistas sociales"

los comunistas y anarquistas, es el ejercito de tontos utiles regados con ongs que nos haran el trabajo sucio de transformacion y modernizacion o precaricacion del empleo y deslocalizacion de empresas, robotizacion etc en el proceso constante de cambio, progreso y destruccion creativa

que necesitamos ? destruir la familia, la fe y convertir a todos en productores y consumidores !

de esclavos de la familia y los hijos, a esclavos del capital, el empresario y la empresa !

la liberacion... y el empoderamiento...

a mayor gloria de burgueses capitalistas !


----------



## Cleonte (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La izquierda cultural nos acusa de conspiranoicos porque somos los unicos que lo decimos. El marxismo cultural existe y es un proyecto global. No es un proyecto comunista pero si un proyecto marxista, mas concretamente posmarxista.



He leído todo el texto. Básicamente consiste en saltar de un concepto a otro aunque no venga a cuento. Me recordó a un chiste que me contaba mi padre de pequeño y que resume muy bien tu post.



> ¿En qué se parecen una vaca y una pelota? En que la vaca da leche, la leche da queso, el queso flota, el que flota no se ahoga, el que se ahoga es un bruto, Bruto mató a César, César vivió en Roma, Roma está en Italia, Italia está en Europa, Europa está en el mundo y el mundo es redondo como una pelota.



Empiezas hablando de un supuesto reconocimiento generalizado hacia Marx, como si hacer un comentario positivo de Marx te convirtiese en marxista. He conocido antimarxistas que no tienen problema en reconocer la inteligencia de Marx del mismo modo que muchos de los detractores de Hitler reconocen su oratoria, decisión o carisma. Marx tenía una inteligencia sobresaliente y aportó muchas ideas innovadoras. Reconocer eso no es marxismo. 

Luego saltas a una cita de un videojuego que ni siquiera es especialmente marxista. La avaricia es uno de los siete pecados capitales. Toma marxismo cultural del bueno:


> Mateo 19:21 - Si quieres ser perfecto, anda, vende lo que tienes, y dalo a los pobres, y tendrás tesoro en el cielo; y ven y sígueme.



De ahí pasas a que la cita es de Engels y éste escribió "Los orígenes de la familia, la propiedad privada y el Estado". Me hace gracia que te parezca marxista decir que los varones hayan creado el capitalismo o la monogamia. Quitando a unas pocas mujeres poderosas que consiguieron un hueco, el 99,9% de los gobernantes, funcionarios, mercaderes, terratenientes, intelectuales y demás personajes relevantes fueron varones. ¿Como podría ser el capitalismo obra de las mujeres si el 99% de los capitalistas eran varones? Explícamelo, por favor.
Por cierto que Engels sí creía en la monogamia y de hecho era bastante puritano. Lo que no defendía era la monogamia asimétrica en la que la adúltera era castigada mientras el hombre podía irse de putas y no pasaba nada. En teoría el cristianismo también defiende la monogamia simétrica pero en la práctica ha hecho la vista gorda con el adulterio masculino.

El marxismo cultural es diarrea mental, un batiburrillo de conceptos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

Es tan diarrea mental como lo puede ser el _neoliberalismo_, y todo el mundo habla de el. ¿por que se habla con normalidad de neoliberalismo y se desprecia el marxismo cultural? Por la hegemonia marxista cultural.

Qué es hacer Luz de gas

_“Persuadir a una persona de que su percepción de la realidad, de los hechos y de las relaciones personales está equivocada y es engañosa para ella misma. 
Negarle que lo ocurrido y presenciado haya ocurrido; convencerla de que en cambio hizo o dijo lo que no hizo ni dijo; acusarla de haber olvidado lo efectivamente acaecido; de inventarse problemas y sucumbir a sus suspicacias; de ser involuntariamentre tergiversadora, de interpretar con error siempre, de deformar las palabras y las intenciones, de no llevar razón nunca, de imaginar enemigos y fantasmas inexistentes, de mentir-sin querer pobre-constantemente._

Tu quieres pensar que el marxismo cultural es diarrea mental a pesar de las evidencias de que el posmarxismo esta instalado en todas partes en medio de un sistema capitalista.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es tan diarrea mental como lo puede ser el _neoliberalismo_, y todo el mundo habla de el. ¿por que se habla con normalidad de neoliberalismo y se desprecia el marxismo cultural? Por la hegemonia marxista cultural.
> 
> Qué es hacer Luz de gas
> 
> ...



el progresismo no es mas que marxismo liberal


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2019)

Hace poco el canal YT de _Libertad y lo que surja_ explicaba de manera muy perspicaz como la hegemonia marxista cultural (el no usaba esas palabras pero se refiere a lo mismo) ha conseguido que en todos los libros de historia se hable de los golpes de estado marxistas como _revoluciones_, y sin embargo otros golpes, como los fascistas (que tambien eran revolucionarios) no se les llama revolucion sino golpes de estado. Nadie habla de la _revolucion franquista_, por ejemplo. Eso es hegemonia gramsciana. La razon por la que se hace negacionismo del marxismo cultural es precisamente porque en la sutileza y ocultamiento reside su poder. Gramsci hablaba literalmente de "infiltrarse". No es algo nuevo en el marxismo; la practica del entrismo es bien conocida.

Vora la platja: PODEMOS CATALUÑA: ¿SECUESTRO POR ENTRISMO? (I de II)


----------



## Cleonte (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es tan diarrea mental como lo puede ser el _neoliberalismo_, y todo el mundo habla de el. ¿por que se habla con normalidad de neoliberalismo y se desprecia el marxismo cultural? Por la hegemonia marxista cultural.



Se habla con normalidad de neoliberalismo porque neoliberalismo no tiene nada peyorativo y la mayoría de los neoliberales no tienen ningún problema con él. Neoliberalismo o nuevo liberalismo no es otra cosa que el resurgimiento del liberalismo económico en los 70 después de décadas de hegemonía del keynesianismo. El economista neoliberal más influyente fue Milton Friedman. La discusión sobre si el término neoliberalismo es adecuado estaría en si es una ruptura o no con el liberalismo tradicional. Personalmente creo que esta nueva oleada liberal sí aporta ideas innovadoras como para tener nombre propio.

Como ves, el neoliberalismo está muy bien definido y no tiene absolutamente nada de peyorativo. Por contra el marxismo cultural es un término inventado por fundamentalistas religiosos de USA para condenar todo aquello que les parece contrario a los verdaderos valores cristianos. Por supuesto no tenían ni puta idea de qué era el marxismo pero el antimarxismo estaba de moda en vez de llamarlo satanismo cultural lo llamaron marxismo cultural para que sonase más moderno.
Aquí tienes un artículo de un neoliberal o liberal sobre el tema:
El marxismo cultural es un oxímoron | Centro Mises

---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 16:59 ----------




Tomate-chan dijo:


> Hace poco el canal YT de _Libertad y lo que surja_ explicaba de manera muy perspicaz como la hegemonia marxista cultural (el no usaba esas palabras pero se refiere a lo mismo) ha conseguido que en todos los libros de historia se hable de los golpes de estado marxistas como _revoluciones_, y sin embargo otros golpes, como los fascistas (que tambien eran revolucionarios) no se les llama revolucion sino golpes de estado. Nadie habla de la _revolucion franquista_, por ejemplo. Eso es hegemonia gramsciana. La razon por la que se hace negacionismo del marxismo cultural es precisamente porque en la sutileza y ocultamiento reside su poder. Gramsci hablaba literalmente de "infiltrarse". No es algo nuevo en el marxismo; la practica del entrismo es bien conocida.
> 
> Vora la platja: PODEMOS CATALUÑA: ¿SECUESTRO POR ENTRISMO? (I de II)



Pero si a Franco le hubiera dado urticaria oír "la revolución franquista". Quizá la facción de Falange más fiel a Primo de Rivera considerase que estaban haciendo una revolución, pero Franco y la inmensa mayoría de los de su bando consideraban que estaban luchando contra la revolución para salvar a España. Lo suyo era una Cruzada, no una revolución, eso es lo que querían hacer los rojos. Ahora me dirás que el franquismo también es marxismo cultural.


----------



## Rossi (1 Feb 2019)

Yo no creo en el marxismo cultural. En la antigua URSS se hubieran descojonado, o mejor dicho _gulagizado_, de cualquiera de estas movidas. Que las infiltraran ellos en Occidente para desestabilizar nuestro sistema desde dentro tampoco lo tengo claro, teniendo en cuenta el origen de todos estos fenómenos (liberales USA, ONU, filántropos de nariz aguileña...)

Otra cosa es que la izquierda post-68 vendiera su defensa de los trabajadores a costa de defender a las minorías. Y la masonada feliz, ponte un pin del Ché Guevara, pero sigue siendo nuestro esclavo.


----------



## Rescatador (1 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es tan diarrea mental como lo puede ser el _neoliberalismo_, y todo el mundo habla de el. ¿por que se habla con normalidad de neoliberalismo y se desprecia el marxismo cultural? Por la hegemonia marxista cultural.



Hablan de neoliberalismo los mismos los que niegan la existencia del neosocialismo (el marxismo cultural o el comunismo después del comunismo).


----------



## pepeleches (2 Feb 2019)

Parafraseando a Ominae (mea culpa, cuánto tardé en comprenderlo...!!) el problema es que la gente 'normal' no imagina que mientras tú te levantas a trabajar y echas una caña con tus amigos o te vas a comprar con tu pareja, hay un sector psicopático del mundo que está dedicando sus esfuerzos (con tu dinero encima!) en investigar cómo manipularte. 

Yo soy completamente anti-teorías conspiratorias, la concepción y el funcionamiento del mundo y la sociedad no está regida por las directrices de unos pocos privilegiados que manejan el mundo como si el resto fuéramos marionestas. Siempre hay variables mucho más lógicas, en incentivo individual, las variables sociales y económicas, las reacciones humanas. 

Y durante años no le he dado cancha a esa psicopatía que reflejaba Ominae con vehemencia, o al menos lo relativizaba. 

Hasta que me dio por 'investigar'. Que, como bien decís, Gramsci lo adelantó hace 90 años; el obrero con la nevera llena no hace la revolución. Y sin revolución no hay comunismo; hay que infiltrarse en la educación, la cultura, los medios. 

Investigué lo que significó la Escuela de Frankfurt, en la que las teorías gramscianas tomaron poder. Todo lo que supuso la emigración comunista en masa de la Alemania de los 30 y 40 a EEUU, principalmente profesores universitarios. Como se gestaron los acontecimientos supuestamente hippies de finales de los 60, pero germen de correcciones políticas y políticas identitarias. Lo que pasó con la caída del muro, y la apuesta comunista posterior en la cumbre Iberoamericana. 

Y sí, es verdad. Mientras nosotros vivimos hay un grupo de personas que hacen 'concilios' para decidir como manipularnos. Tienen sus 'santos' (filósofos...) que cual Goebbles buscan fórmulas de ingeniería social que consigan llevar a la revolución, que es el único escenario posible en el cual sus ideas triunfan. 

Acojona ver como Gramsci y su hegemonización nos está contando nuestra vida, nuestro mundo de oprimidos y opresores. 

Está jodidamente escrito, jodidamente premeditado, algo que para el tipo normal le resulta poco creíble. El comunismo, el colectivismo en general, busca la desestabilización, llegar al máximo enfrentamiento posible, el máximo número de disturbios (y hasta muertos si puede ser posible...), porque una vez llegado a ese estado tan difícil de lograr en una sociedad pacífica y democrática, es sumamente fácil infiltrarse y ponerle al movimiento tu bandera. Hay que acallar la razón y a los tranquilos, hay que hacer que los extremistas y los violentos tomen las calles. 

Pensemos como fue el 15M. El pueblo hasta los cojones de los políticos, y de ahí surge un partido marxista. Qué tendrá que ver una cosa con la otra. 

Pero es que la corrección política, la viogen, los movimientos LGTBI, el progresismo asfixiante, vienen de ahí. No es gratis, no es natural, no sale de la gente. De qué cojones va a salir de la gente! Es al revés, son manipulaciones de ingeniería social, que consiguen un entorno político en el que el marxismo pueda hacerse fuerte. 

Es increíblemente sibilino. En temas como la violencia de género, cogen un hecho real y existente (por supuesto que exite!), pero mediáticamente lo machacan, lo distorsionan, dividen entre víctimas y opresores, y sobre todo crean el sentimiento de que nadie puede opinar en contra. Ganan la batalla de la cultura, de la educación, por razones naturales: son elementos subvencionados, que no viven del mercado sino que lo odian, y enseguida compran el mensaje. 

Los siguientes son los medios, por pura lógica. Si la cultura y la educación están infiltrando el mensaje, poco tardará en ser común, con lo cual será el público objetivo. Es más, cualquier idea marxista es mil veces más vendible que la realidad: apela a los buenos sentimientos. Si no la defiendes serás el malo, y al ser humano le gusta albergar buenos sentimientos. Qué cabrón el Gramsci este y los de su cuerda, llegar a conocer tan profundamente la naturaleza humana. 

Y preparan su ejército: feministas radicales, que enseguida que empiezan las subvenciones se multiplican. Cuanto más 'taradas' mejor (deshechos sociales, radicales ideologizadas, lumpen sin oficio ni beneficio o profesionales sin ningún éxito que gracias a esta ideología tienen sus cinco minutos de gloria), que serán las que creen una sensación global, por el puñetero ruido que hacen, de que es la única opción. 

Revisad las 'primeras espadas' del feminismo que han copado los medios durante el último lustro y reflexionad durante un minuto dónde estaban antes del feminismo. Ahora son periodistas, actrices, profesionales de éxito. Ninguna de ellas era absolutamente nadie porque su valor 'de mercado' está ligado al consumo masivo de la ideología de género. Sin ella, volverán a su miseria, por lo que defenderán con uñas y dientes su posición. Y encima convencidas; como dijo aquel, no esperes que alguien vea una realidad si sueldo depende de que no la vea. 

Y una vez que se consigue ese ambiente de lucha y revolución, como ha pasado en los últimos años, el marxismo se empiezan a infiltrar. Se une el concepto con el que no se puede estar en contra del hecho objetivo (violencia) con el feminismo. Y este va derivando al anticapitalismo. 

Así, por asociación que poco a poco se va generando, tampoco se puede estar en contra del anticapitalismo. Lo que empezó como una defensa de la mujer maltratada termina siendo una revolución comunista, pero el ciudadano medio ni se ha dado cuenta, y termina defendiendo el sinsentido de que el capitalismo (ÚNICO sistema en el que la mujer ha logrado la igualdad de derechos...) es profundamente machista. 

¿Exagerado? Invito al que no se crea estas cosas a que coja el MANIFIESTO OFICIAL de la huelga del pasado 8M y cuente cuántas de sus reivindicaciones tenían relación directa objetiva con la mujer y la violencia, y cuántas son ideas puramente marxistas. 

No sólo se quedará acojonado, sino se dará (por fin...) cuenta de que esos millones de personas que creyeron salir a defender buenas y nobles ideas, lo que estaban defendiendo era un manifiesto absolutamente marxista.

Es decir, creo una revolución artificial partiendo de distorsionar hechos objetivos, creando miedo y caos, agitando los sentimientos para que la radicalidad se me una, y cuando consigo la subvención y multiplicar el efecto les coloco mi bandera a la hora de hacer la foto. 

Es así de increíble. Y sí, no puedes hablarlo mucho con casi nadie porque te van a colocar una camisa de fuerza. Y esa es la puta ventaja del marxismo: la gente normal no se cree que mientras tú estás viendo una serie o jugando con tu hijo en el mundo hay miles de personas que están pensando como manipularte para conseguir sus fines, intentando destrozar tu entorno para ganar peso. 

Mea culpa por no habérmelo creído....


----------



## cripton36 (2 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Parafraseando a Ominae (mea culpa, cuánto tardé en comprenderlo...!!) el problema es que la gente 'normal' no imagina que mientras tú te levantas a trabajar y echas una caña con tus amigos o te vas a comprar con tu pareja, hay un sector psicopático del mundo que está dedicando sus esfuerzos (con tu dinero encima!) en investigar cómo manipularte.
> 
> Yo soy completamente anti-teorías conspiratorias, la concepción y el funcionamiento del mundo y la sociedad no está regida por las directrices de unos pocos privilegiados que manejan el mundo como si el resto fuéramos marionestas. Siempre hay variables mucho más lógicas, en incentivo individual, las variables sociales y económicas, las reacciones humanas.
> 
> ...



eso de que los obreros con la nevera llena no hacen revolucion es una total mentira.
el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion y estos los cambian los pueblos, modificando su modo de vida. ese momento, ese tiempo no llega, hasta que el Sistema de produccion Viejo deja de ser redituable ( el capitalista esta llegando a ese punto. porque crees que se sostienen los paises con deudas)
no se cambio de el esclavismo al feudalism por el caracter humanitario de alguien. se cambio porque el esclavismo dejo de ser redituable y los burgueses los adinerados, necesitaban buscar otro Sistema para seguir acumulando riqueza. esa es la unica razon que cambiamos los sistemas de produccion. con la particularidad, que cuando llegue ese momento para el capitalism, los obreros tomaran el control y no quedara de otra que la colectivizacion, no hay marcha atras.
el desarrollo de el capitalism va creando las condiciones objetivas, materiales, para que eso sea possible.
estas a punto de volverte loco.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepeleches (3 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> eso de que los obreros con la nevera llena no hacen revolucion es una total mentira.



Déjate de estupideces. 

La actitud de quien veía a sus hijos muriéndose de hambre no se parece absolutamente en nada a la de cualquier habitante del primer mundo. 

Tú sigue con tus paranoias marxistas, tienes todo el derecho del mundo a creer en lo que te parezca. 

Pero cada vez me pasa más, no puedo evitar sentir una parte de miedo hacia cualquier que alberga estas ideas. Porque no dejan de ser un reflejo clarísimo de que, si estuviera en tu mano, me harías vivir en tu dictadura de forma obligada. ¿No es así?

¿Acaso no es eso tiránico y preocupante? A tus ideas no le importan una mierda lo que yo quiera hacer con mi vida, tus ideas se basan en obligarme a vivir según tus preceptos. 

Te lo digo sin ninguna agresividad, más bien porque me encantaría comprenderlo. ¿Crees de verdad mejor que yo que sabes lo que me conviene? ¿Tan buena persona te crees o tan mala me crees a mi?

¿No hay un mesianismo enorme detrás de aspirar, aunque sea teóricamente, a que el mundo se rija según tus preceptos?

A mi cada vez más el colectivismo (el comunismo, pero también el fascismo...) me parecen producto de una terrible falta de humildad. De creerse más informado, más inteligente que el resto, de pensar que tú eres capaz de hacer que su vida sea mejor que si ellos la dirigieran. 

A mi me pasa al revés. Cada vez más me doy cuenta de quién cojones somos los humanos para intentar dirigir (y hasta obligar!) a los demás a que hagan lo que nosotros queremos.


----------



## opinator (3 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Parafraseando a Ominae (mea culpa, cuánto tardé en comprenderlo...!!) el problema es que la gente 'normal' no imagina que mientras tú te levantas a trabajar y echas una caña con tus amigos o te vas a comprar con tu pareja, hay un sector psicopático del mundo que está dedicando sus esfuerzos (con tu dinero encima!) en investigar cómo manipularte.
> 
> Yo soy completamente anti-teorías conspiratorias, la concepción y el funcionamiento del mundo y la sociedad no está regida por las directrices de unos pocos privilegiados que manejan el mundo como si el resto fuéramos marionestas. Siempre hay variables mucho más lógicas, en incentivo individual, las variables sociales y económicas, las reacciones humanas.
> 
> ...



Este post debe ser enmarcado. Refleja perfectamente lo que ocurre en la realidad. Un 10.

---

Con el debido respeto hacia la persona individual que fuera en cada momento, en los "marxistas"-progres que he tratado personalmente o conocido en los medios he visto rasgos comunes:

- gente con toques ingenuos;
- creencia de superioridad moral o intelectual;
- resentida contra el sistema, el Estado, el adinerado o más fuerte u oponente ideológico;
-envidiosa, con toque de maldad;
-gente que cree tener "un enemigo ahí fuera" (el Estado, los adversarios ideológicos, el sistema económico, la tradición);
- gente emocional, relativista;
- revirada en el pensamiento;
- gente que, por joder o ser revirada, apoya cualquier gilipollez de moda (antitradición),
- gente que en muchos casos "odia" (casos de endofobia) y puede llegar a justificar el asesinato o la violencia (verídico);
- gente crítica pero a la vez acrítica;
- incongruencia (rojetes que son capitalistas y consumistas y nada "proletarios");
- gente o mal posicionada (parados, precarios) o bien posicionada (docentes, funcionarios, rentas medias-altas) en la escala social;
- gente que, a su vez, parece muy afable y abierta en el trato... pero rascas y... sale todo lo arriba enumerado.

Me sorprende que una ideología tan maligna, destructiva, conflictiva y empíricamente fracasada (URSS, Norcorea, etc) siga atrayendo a tantísima gente.

Muy mal rollo con el marxismo (como todos los extremismos). 

El tal Gramsci era tan maligno como astuto y tenía una inteligencia propulsada por ... ¿ odio camuflado de justicia social? A saber.


----------



## cripton36 (3 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Déjate de estupideces.
> 
> La actitud de quien veía a sus hijos muriéndose de hambre no se parece absolutamente en nada a la de cualquier habitante del primer mundo.
> 
> ...



ya veo que ni de pasado te diste cuenta de lo que te respondi. a mi tu no me interes ni nadie en particular, que no sea mi familia. pero los procesos sociales, historicos y modo economico de vivir caminan solos.
acaso crees que el siervo marcho a las ciudades a convertirse en proletariado por amor?
para mi es normal que alguien que ignore algo le tema.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 03-feb-2019 at 02:45 ----------




opinator dijo:


> Este post debe ser enmarcado. Refleja perfectamente lo que ocurre en la realidad. Un 10.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



cuando me conozcas a mi, cambiaras de parecer.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Feb 2019)

opinator dijo:


> Este post debe ser enmarcado. Refleja perfectamente lo que ocurre en la realidad. Un 10.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Los anticapitalistas de izquierdas...


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Acaso no es eso tiránico y preocupante? A tus ideas no le importan una mierda lo que yo quiera hacer con mi vida, tus ideas se basan en obligarme a vivir según tus preceptos.
> 
> Te lo digo sin ninguna agresividad, más bien porque me encantaría comprenderlo. ¿Crees de verdad mejor que yo que sabes lo que me conviene? ¿Tan buena persona te crees o tan mala me crees a mi?
> 
> ¿No hay un mesianismo enorme detrás de aspirar, aunque sea teóricamente, a que el mundo se rija según tus preceptos?



En realidad el capitalismo hace exactamente lo mismo. Tratar de imponer a los demás la propia visión de las cosas, las directrices que uno considera correctas, lo hace todo el mundo. Por lo demás, la pretendida libertad del liberalismo no es tal. La libertad va en función del dinero que tengas en el bolsillo. Si lo que tienes en el bolsillo no te da para elegir, te da igual que en teoría puedas elegir cualquier cosa. La libertad en el capitalismo es solo para los ricos o la clase media alta. Los demás "disfrutan" de una libertad tan solo "sobre el papel". La movilidad social es mucho más limitada de lo que un neoliberal estaría dispuesto a admitir. Existen casos, naturalmente, pero lo habitual es que quien es hijo de pobres, sea pobre, y que quien es hijo de ricos, sea rico. No hay meritocracia en el capitalismo, o esta es muy limitada. Lo que hay son mayores o menores oportunidades. Según tu puesto de salida tienes más oportunidades o tienes menos. Ni siquiera existe la igualdad ante la ley. Alguien débil generalmente no puede resistir un pleito civil contra alguien poderoso. Éste puede retrasar los tiempos a base de los recursos y mecanismos que el sistema permite, además de su saturación habitual, y ahogar económicamente a la parte débil, obligándole a aceptar un mal trato. 

El capitalismo es muy bonito sobre el papel. Luego la realidad es muy otra. Y hay quien dice, incluso después de la crisis de diez años que hemos pasado (si es que la hemos pasado), que la solución es más liberalismo. Me parece increíble la cantidad de gente que ni siquiera sabe que el liberalismo clásico, el capitalismo no intervenido, es precisamente como nació éste. La teoría predicada de buena fe por Adam Smith y otros, según la cual la riqueza de los más ricos se acabaría derramando sobre todos los demás, no solo no se cumplió, sino que trajo una miseria y semiesclavitud brutal sobre la mayoría de la población en el siglo XIX. Tal fue el fracaso respecto a lo que sus ideólogos esperaban, que del propio seno de los liberales clásicos surgieron las críticas. T.H. Green, J. Rawls, antiguos liberales clásicos, formularon los cambios que darían lugar al socioliberalismo. Ideología económica que ha resultado muchísimo más beneficiosa para Europa y también para EEUU. El comunismo desde luego no es la solución tampoco. Pero aquí mucha gente parece despreciar el hecho de que el periodo económico que mayor riqueza ha traído a Europa ha estado regido por un espíritu socioliberal o liberal progresista. Es decir, un capitalismo regulado, intervenido, que posibilite un estado del bienestar. El neoliberalismo no es más que pretender volver a lo que ya se vio que fue un fracaso. Salvo para los más ricos, claro, a esos les fue muy bien en el siglo XIX y quieren repetir la historia. Lo que me parece increíble, de una ceguera preocupante, y desde luego de una ignorancia supina de la historia económica, es que haya tanta gente de clase media y trabajadora que esté comprando el cuento. 

Y lo dice alguien que va a votar a VOX porque en este puto país hay temas urgentes y vitales que solucionar, como los nacionalismos periféricos o la VIOGEN. Pero confío en que a la hora de la verdad no puedan aplicar su programa más liberal.


----------



## Cleonte (3 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Parafraseando a Ominae (mea culpa, cuánto tardé en comprenderlo...!!) el problema es que la gente 'normal' no imagina que mientras tú te levantas a trabajar y echas una caña con tus amigos o te vas a comprar con tu pareja, hay un sector psicopático del mundo que está dedicando sus esfuerzos (con tu dinero encima!) en investigar cómo manipularte.
> 
> Yo soy completamente anti-teorías conspiratorias, la concepción y el funcionamiento del mundo y la sociedad no está regida por las directrices de unos pocos privilegiados que manejan el mundo como si el resto fuéramos marionestas. Siempre hay variables mucho más lógicas, en incentivo individual, las variables sociales y económicas, las reacciones humanas.
> 
> ...



Aquí nadie discute que haya gente que quiera hacer propaganda para cambiar la sociedad. Lo dices como si fuera un gran descubrimiento cuando es una perogrullada. 
El problema es que los llamados marxistas culturales *no son marxistas*.

A ver si nos enteramos: la izquierda no empieza y termina con Marx. De hecho la mayor parte de la izquierda actual NO es marxista. Incluso la mayoría de los que ponen a Marx en un altar no son marxistas. Gramsci todavía podría ser considerado como marxista aunque se aleja de sus métodos. Pero gente como Foucault o Popper, que son mucho más influyentes que Gramsci, difícilmente pueden ser considerados marxistas. De hecho Popper era totalmente anti marxista.


----------



## pepeleches (3 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> y
> para mi es normal que alguien que ignore algo le tema.



Es justamente al revés. Cuanto más lo he conocido, más he aprendido lo que significa. 

Cuando durante gran parte de mi vida tenía una conciencia básica (y dirigida) de lo que hablábamos, no veía la profundidad de la tiranía. 

Años después, tras haberme interesado profundamente por lo que significa, por la historia, por los movimientos sociales que hay detrás, es cuando siento el miedo. 

Sobre todo por la cantidad de gente que no ha pasado de esa primera fase de conocimiento general (completamente distorsionada, por cierto), que es un caramelo absolutamente envenenado.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2019 at 11:58 ----------




Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En realidad el capitalismo hace exactamente lo mismo. Tratar de imponer a los demás la propia visión de las cosas, las directrices que uno considera correctas, lo hace todo el mundo. Por lo demás, la pretendida libertad del liberalismo no es tal.



Y una mierda, con perdón. 

¿Qué te impide juntarte con 2, 5, 10, 50 personas y hacer un sistema así, en el que juntéis vuestras economías, en la que compartáis la producción, en la que planifiquéis lo que queréis producir? 

Resulta que estamos en un país donde la inmensa mayoría de sus familias son propietariass de pisos que valen 150.000€ y tienen coches que valen 20.000€. 

Y no, los medios de producción están fuera del alcance del proletariado. :XX:. Pues mira, aquí tienes a uno que ha estado metido en varios negocios, que jamás ha tenido un piso en propiedad y que jamás ha tenido un coche de primera mano. Y de hecho, he estado en algo muy parecido a una cooperativa (SLL). Y te hablo no desde el triunfo sino del escaldamiento, pagar los platos rotos me supuso años de sacrificio y de lamerme las heridas

Así que no me vengas a hablar, como hacía Marx, de economía estudiada exclusivamente hablando de las grandes empresas, que son un 1,5% del total. 

Porque tienes todo el derecho y toda la libertad del mundo para juntarte con quien quieras y adquirir medios de producción. ¿Te crees que la inmensa mayoría de las empresas que ahora se existen se crearon con una inversión de 1 millón de euros? Un medio de producción es un puñetero local, un ordenador, unas mesas, unas manos. 

Con eso se gana la vida una cantidad de gente acojonante, pero qué bonito es intentar explicar la realidad pensando sólo en la GM o en Google. Que (por cierto...) también empezó en un local con un ordenador. 

No me hagas reír, a nada que te juntes con unos pocos amigos y pongáis lo que vale un cochee medio os vais a juntar con más inversión que tuvieron para arrancar una gran parte de ese 98% de pymes del mundo 

Pero es muy fácil (que es lo que se proclama...) querer tener el piso en propiedad, el coche nuevo, cero riesgos, y luego cuando uno quiere vivir más burguesamente y quejarse del jefe. Y esperar a que alguno de estos que se la juegan triunfe después de una vida de sacrificio habiendo renunciado a otras cosas, y decirle 'ey, reparte tu riqueza conmigo, cabrón insolidario'. Que me estás explotando, que me estás oprimiendo. 

Y dejar claro que si por los que defienden el comunismo fuera, el mundo sería directamente te atraco y me quedo con lo tuyo. 

Además con la tremenda falta de humildad y de realismo de pensar que cualquiera se puede poner en frente de una empresa y dirigirla sin problemas. Porque se piensan que lo importante son los medios de producción. 

Pues no. A los dirigentes de una empresa exitosa les quitas todo y seguramente con su know how sabrían volver a crearla. 

Dales una empresa exitosa con toda su pasta a alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de que va el tema, y espera dos días a ver qué pasa...

Es la eterna falta de humildad


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (3 Feb 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Y una mierda, con perdón.
> 
> ¿Qué te impide juntarte con 2, 5, 10, 50 personas y hacer un sistema así, en el que juntéis vuestras economías, en la que compartáis la producción, en la que planifiquéis lo que queréis producir?
> 
> ...



Tú has leído solo la primera frase de mi post y ya te has liado a contestar, no? 

O eso, o no entiendes los conceptos políticos de los que hablo, o tienes un problema de comprensión lectora de cojones.


----------



## cripton36 (3 Feb 2019)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En realidad el capitalismo hace exactamente lo mismo. Tratar de imponer a los demás la propia visión de las cosas, las directrices que uno considera correctas, lo hace todo el mundo. Por lo demás, la pretendida libertad del liberalismo no es tal. La libertad va en función del dinero que tengas en el bolsillo. Si lo que tienes en el bolsillo no te da para elegir, te da igual que en teoría puedas elegir cualquier cosa. La libertad en el capitalismo es solo para los ricos o la clase media alta. Los demás "disfrutan" de una libertad tan solo "sobre el papel". La movilidad social es mucho más limitada de lo que un neoliberal estaría dispuesto a admitir. Existen casos, naturalmente, pero lo habitual es que quien es hijo de pobres, sea pobre, y que quien es hijo de ricos, sea rico. No hay meritocracia en el capitalismo, o esta es muy limitada. Lo que hay son mayores o menores oportunidades. Según tu puesto de salida tienes más oportunidades o tienes menos. Ni siquiera existe la igualdad ante la ley. Alguien débil generalmente no puede resistir un pleito civil contra alguien poderoso. Éste puede retrasar los tiempos a base de los recursos y mecanismos que el sistema permite, además de su saturación habitual, y ahogar económicamente a la parte débil, obligándole a aceptar un mal trato.
> 
> El capitalismo es muy bonito sobre el papel. Luego la realidad es muy otra. Y hay quien dice, incluso después de la crisis de diez años que hemos pasado (si es que la hemos pasado), que la solución es más liberalismo. Me parece increíble la cantidad de gente que ni siquiera sabe que el liberalismo clásico, el capitalismo no intervenido, es precisamente como nació éste. La teoría predicada de buena fe por Adam Smith y otros, según la cual la riqueza de los más ricos se acabaría derramando sobre todos los demás, no solo no se cumplió, sino que trajo una miseria y semiesclavitud brutal sobre la mayoría de la población en el siglo XIX. Tal fue el fracaso respecto a lo que sus ideólogos esperaban, que del propio seno de los liberales clásicos surgieron las críticas. T.H. Green, J. Rawls, antiguos liberales clásicos, formularon los cambios que darían lugar al socioliberalismo. Ideología económica que ha resultado muchísimo más beneficiosa para Europa y también para EEUU. El comunismo desde luego no es la solución tampoco. Pero aquí mucha gente parece despreciar el hecho de que el periodo económico que mayor riqueza ha traído a Europa ha estado regido por un espíritu socioliberal o liberal progresista. Es decir, un capitalismo regulado, intervenido, que posibilite un estado del bienestar. El neoliberalismo no es más que pretender volver a lo que ya se vio que fue un fracaso. Salvo para los más ricos, claro, a esos les fue muy bien en el siglo XIX y quieren repetir la historia. Lo que me parece increíble, de una ceguera preocupante, y desde luego de una ignorancia supina de la historia económica, es que haya tanta gente de clase media y trabajadora que esté comprando el cuento.
> 
> Y lo dice alguien que va a votar a VOX porque en este puto país hay temas urgentes y vitales que solucionar, como los nacionalismos periféricos o la VIOGEN. Pero confío en que a la hora de la verdad no puedan aplicar su programa más liberal.



el comunismo desde luego, no es la solucion tampoco?
por que? digo, si se puede saber.
te Saluda un marxista

---------- Post added 03-feb-2019 at 16:43 ----------




pepeleches dijo:


> Es justamente al revés. Cuanto más lo he conocido, más he aprendido lo que significa.
> 
> Cuando durante gran parte de mi vida tenía una conciencia básica (y dirigida) de lo que hablábamos, no veía la profundidad de la tiranía.
> 
> ...



me referia a tu ignorancia sobre filosofia marxista y de comunismo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Pollepolle (14 Feb 2019)

Madre mia que torro.


----------



## stiff upper lip (14 Feb 2019)

vagidR dijo:


> Cuando Gramsci dice que la conquista del poder cultural es previa a la del poder político, menudo patinazo que pegó el puto jorobado.
> 
> Los cristianos no llegaron a dominar Roma porque fueran una fuerza hegemónica culturalmente hablando.
> 
> ...




Para ti cualquier pensador está sobrevalorado, el sabio y listo eres tú, que no sabes hacer la O con un canuto ni tienes formación política ninguna.

Te basta con poner las dos o tres excepciones a la regla para derribar todo el pensamiento político de los últimos siglos.


En el caso de cuba es un claro ejemplo de conquista por las armas que luego logra la hegemonía cultural para MANTENERSE.


Como dice María Nela Prada en este artículo.

"Una revolución que triunfa y toma el poder, ya sea por la vía armada o por la vía democrática liberal, no se sostiene sólo por un amplio apoyo popular ni por los avances económicos y sociales en favor de las mayorías, una revolución se sostiene siempre y cuando sea capaz de impulsar desde abajo y desde arriba una “revolución cultural”, desplazando colectivamente la hegemonía cultural de la élite explotadora que gobernaba, y construyendo una hegemonía cultural del pueblo, que articule y fortalezca la pluralidad dentro de un proyecto político-cultural común, sólo así se alcanza una verdadera liberación y quienes salen de la pobreza no tendrán como horizonte económico y social convertirse en nuevos ricos ni terminarán erosionando la fuerza social que llevó al triunfo de la revolución. Como decía el Che: “Luchamos contra la miseria, pero al mismo tiempo contra la enajenación”.

https://www.lacorreo.com/2018/11/25/fidel-cultura-y-revolución/


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Feb 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Aquí nadie discute que haya gente que quiera hacer propaganda para cambiar la sociedad. Lo dices como si fuera un gran descubrimiento cuando es una perogrullada.
> El problema es que los llamados marxistas culturales *no son marxistas*.
> 
> A ver si nos enteramos: la izquierda no empieza y termina con Marx. De hecho la mayor parte de la izquierda actual NO es marxista. Incluso la mayoría de los que ponen a Marx en un altar no son marxistas. Gramsci todavía podría ser considerado como marxista aunque se aleja de sus métodos. Pero gente como Foucault o Popper, que son mucho más influyentes que Gramsci, difícilmente pueden ser considerados marxistas. De hecho Popper era totalmente anti marxista.



Exactamente. Es un mero problema de terminologia. Es como los que dicen que la ideologia de genero no existe. No es que no exista sino que los feministas prefieren decir perspectiva de genero, teorias de genero o simplemente feminismo, ya que _ideologia de genero_ es una terminologia usada por antifeministas, pero estan todos hablando de lo mismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Feb 2019)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En realidad el capitalismo hace exactamente lo mismo. Tratar de imponer a los demás la propia visión de las cosas, las directrices que uno considera correctas, lo hace todo el mundo. Por lo demás, la pretendida libertad del liberalismo no es tal. La libertad va en función del dinero que tengas en el bolsillo. Si lo que tienes en el bolsillo no te da para elegir, te da igual que en teoría puedas elegir cualquier cosa. La libertad en el capitalismo es solo para los ricos o la clase media alta. Los demás "disfrutan" de una libertad tan solo "sobre el papel". La movilidad social es mucho más limitada de lo que un neoliberal estaría dispuesto a admitir. Existen casos, naturalmente, pero lo habitual es que quien es hijo de pobres, sea pobre, y que quien es hijo de ricos, sea rico. No hay meritocracia en el capitalismo, o esta es muy limitada. Lo que hay son mayores o menores oportunidades. Según tu puesto de salida tienes más oportunidades o tienes menos. Ni siquiera existe la igualdad ante la ley. Alguien débil generalmente no puede resistir un pleito civil contra alguien poderoso. Éste puede retrasar los tiempos a base de los recursos y mecanismos que el sistema permite, además de su saturación habitual, y ahogar económicamente a la parte débil, obligándole a aceptar un mal trato.
> 
> El capitalismo es muy bonito sobre el papel. Luego la realidad es muy otra. Y hay quien dice, incluso después de la crisis de diez años que hemos pasado (si es que la hemos pasado), que la solución es más liberalismo. Me parece increíble la cantidad de gente que ni siquiera sabe que el liberalismo clásico, el capitalismo no intervenido, es precisamente como nació éste. La teoría predicada de buena fe por Adam Smith y otros, según la cual la riqueza de los más ricos se acabaría derramando sobre todos los demás, no solo no se cumplió, sino que trajo una miseria y semiesclavitud brutal sobre la mayoría de la población en el siglo XIX. Tal fue el fracaso respecto a lo que sus ideólogos esperaban, que del propio seno de los liberales clásicos surgieron las críticas. T.H. Green, J. Rawls, antiguos liberales clásicos, formularon los cambios que darían lugar al socioliberalismo. Ideología económica que ha resultado muchísimo más beneficiosa para Europa y también para EEUU. El comunismo desde luego no es la solución tampoco. Pero aquí mucha gente parece despreciar el hecho de que el periodo económico que mayor riqueza ha traído a Europa ha estado regido por un espíritu socioliberal o liberal progresista. Es decir, un capitalismo regulado, intervenido, que posibilite un estado del bienestar. El neoliberalismo no es más que pretender volver a lo que ya se vio que fue un fracaso. Salvo para los más ricos, claro, a esos les fue muy bien en el siglo XIX y quieren repetir la historia. Lo que me parece increíble, de una ceguera preocupante, y desde luego de una ignorancia supina de la historia económica, es que haya tanta gente de clase media y trabajadora que esté comprando el cuento.
> 
> Y lo dice alguien que va a votar a VOX porque en este puto país hay temas urgentes y vitales que solucionar, como los nacionalismos periféricos o la VIOGEN. Pero confío en que a la hora de la verdad no puedan aplicar su programa más liberal.



En primer lugar, la crisis financiera del 2013 no fue causada por el liberalismo economico sino por un grupo de ESTAFADORES que vendieron DEUDA con engaños y mentiras (informes falsos) por todo el mundo sabiendo que esa deuda no se iba a pagar. Cuando la deuda no se pago estallo la crisis pero estos ladrones ya estaban forrados y huidos. No fue un problema del sistema liberal, simplemente fue una estafa de proporciones biblicas. Lo que nos lleva al problema de la DEUDA. El problema sistemico no es del liberalismo (llamado equivocamente _capitalismo_ por la hegemonia cultural marxista) sino del sistema financiero bancario que permite LA USURA, que a su vez es la que permite que se pueda vivir simplemente de vender deudas generadas por intereses, que fue lo que hicieron los estafadores en 2013. Un sistema liberal con una banca publica que preste dinero sin interes es posible (y necesario).


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el comunismo desde luego, no es la solucion tampoco?
> por que? digo, si se puede saber.
> te Saluda un marxista
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-feb-2019 at 16:43 --------



Porque en España la izquierda comunista se ha empeñado en ponérselo fácil a las regiones más ricas de España para que realicen su egoísta deseo de soltar el lastre de las más pobres, basándose además en argumentos nacionalistas identitarios que deberían hacer vomitar a cualquier comunista. 

Manuel Candel, profesor de filosofía de la Universidad de Barcelona, presidente de la Asociación Social de Izquierda de Cataluña, traductor de Marx, Gramsci, Sokal y John Searle, y miembro de Izquierda Unida, desmontó magistralmente los argumentos utilizados por el independentismo catalán, y suscritos por Podemos (y sus confluencias), para reclamar un referéndum de "autodeterminación", en el libro Derechos Torcidos. De lectura obligada para todo izquierdista que se haya tragado las ruedas de molino con que el "comunismo oficial" en España pretende hacer comulgar a sus votantes.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> En primer lugar, la crisis financiera del 2013 no fue causada por el liberalismo economico sino por un grupo de ESTAFADORES que vendieron DEUDA con engaños y mentiras (informes falsos) por todo el mundo sabiendo que esa deuda no se iba a pagar. Cuando la deuda no se pago estallo la crisis pero estos ladrones ya estaban forrados y huidos. No fue un problema del sistema liberal, simplemente fue una estafa de proporciones biblicas. Lo que nos lleva al problema de la DEUDA. El problema sistemico no es del liberalismo (llamado equivocamente _capitalismo_ por la hegemonia cultural marxista) sino del sistema financiero bancario que permite LA USURA, que a su vez es la que permite que se pueda vivir simplemente de vender deudas generadas por intereses, que fue lo que hicieron los estafadores en 2013. Un sistema liberal con una banca publica que preste dinero sin interes es posible (y necesario).



La crisis financiera estalló en 2008, no en 2013. No sé cuántos años tendrás para cometer semejante error, que indica claramente que no lo viviste porque es algo que quienes lo vivimos no olvidaremos jamás, pero te sugiero que revises tus fuentes, porque si toda la información que tienes es de la misma calidad... Solo tienes que mirar un gráfico del S&P 500, o de cualquier índice norteamericano para ver el desplome. 

Todo lo demás que dices indica son dos cosas: La primera, que no entiendes que es precisamente el sistema liberal el que con su desregulación posibilita que estas cosas ocurran. La segunda, que tampoco entiendes que no puedes pretender que un sistema funcione o no funcione en función de que haya o no haya gente dispuesta a saltarse las reglas. En resumen, y perdóname, que vives en los mundos de Yuppi. Como todos los favorables al neoliberalismo (excepto los que tienen muy claro por qué les conviene "a ellos").


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Feb 2019)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> La crisis financiera estalló en 2008, no en 2013. No sé cuántos años tendrás para cometer semejante error, que indica claramente que no lo viviste porque es algo que quienes lo vivimos no olvidaremos jamás, pero te sugiero que revises tus fuentes, porque si toda la información que tienes es de la misma calidad... Solo tienes que mirar un gráfico del S&P 500, o de cualquier índice norteamericano para ver el desplome.
> 
> Todo lo demás que dices indica son dos cosas: La primera, que no entiendes que es precisamente el sistema liberal el que con su desregulación posibilita que estas cosas ocurran. La segunda, que tampoco entiendes que no puedes pretender que un sistema funcione o no funcione en función de que haya o no haya gente dispuesta a saltarse las reglas. En resumen, y perdóname, que vives en los mundos de Yuppi. Como todos los favorables al neoliberalismo (excepto los que tienen muy claro por qué les conviene "a ellos").



2008-2013. O sea que tu aspiras a un sistema que no dependa de normas. Deja las drogas.


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> 2008-2013. O sea que tu aspiras a un sistema que no dependa de normas. Deja las drogas.



Tienes un problema grave de comprensión lectora, o la frase es demasiado compleja para ti. Digo exactamente lo contrario.

Y no, tampoco salimos de la crisis en 2013.


----------



## FROM HELL (15 Feb 2019)

Menudo tocho, cabron 

Con decir que a principios del siglo xx en US no habia cursos de doctorado con lo que toda la intelectualidad progre se iba a alemania y uk a empaparse de marxismo de mierda, ya llegaba. A partir de aqui, la retorica victimista, apocaliptica y materialista del marxismo es el mejor aliado que tiene un estado cronycapitalista de paguitas, subvenciones y empresas del BOE. Añade las dos guerras mundiales y la propaganda bestial sovietica ( munzenberg os saluda) que en realidad es lo unico en lo que el regimen sovietico era muy superior a los capitalistas occidentales y te queda la basura socialdemocrata neomarxista y neomercantilista moderna.


----------



## cripton36 (15 Feb 2019)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> Porque en España la izquierda comunista se ha empeñado en ponérselo fácil a las regiones más ricas de España para que realicen su egoísta deseo de soltar el lastre de las más pobres, basándose además en argumentos nacionalistas identitarios que deberían hacer vomitar a cualquier comunista.
> 
> Manuel Candel, profesor de filosofía de la Universidad de Barcelona, presidente de la Asociación Social de Izquierda de Cataluña, traductor de Marx, Gramsci, Sokal y John Searle, y miembro de Izquierda Unida, desmontó magistralmente los argumentos utilizados por el independentismo catalán, y suscritos por Podemos (y sus confluencias), para reclamar un referéndum de "autodeterminación", en el libro Derechos Torcidos. De lectura obligada para todo izquierdista que se haya tragado las ruedas de molino con que el "comunismo oficial" en España pretende hacer comulgar a sus votantes.



y quien le dijo que las izquierdas de cualquier tipo, crearia el comunismo?
el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion y estos los crean los pueblos, modificando su modo de vida.
los politicos y sus partidos, salen sobrando
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (15 Feb 2019)

El marxismo cultural no es otra cosa que lo de siempre, estar a la sopa y al cazo, dominar los medios y el discurso, siempre con el dinero de alguien. Parece que a la izquierda no se le acaba el dinero nunca, porque nunca han tenido un duro. Cuando no tienen dinero de la gente, se lo da algun magnate o los bancos. Si les cortas la financiacion la izquierda se queda en nada.

Pueden dominar el discurso el tiempo que quieran, pero un dia todo se acaba y hoy en dia va todo mucho mas rapido que antes.


----------



## Maxinquaye (15 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> y quien le dijo que las izquierdas de cualquier tipo, crearia el comunismo?
> el comunismo es un Sistema de produccion y estos los crean los pueblos, modificando su modo de vida.
> los politicos y sus partidos, salen sobrando
> te Saluda un marxista



Que produce el comunismo? Solo hambre y miseria. 

Te saluda un capitalista.


----------



## cripton36 (15 Feb 2019)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Que produce el comunismo? Solo hambre y miseria.
> 
> Te saluda un capitalista.



como lo sabes, donde lo conociste?
acaso confundes capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) con comunismo-marxista?
estoy Seguro que si
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Maxinquaye (15 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> como lo sabes, donde lo conociste?
> acaso confundes capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) con comunismo-marxista?
> estoy Seguro que si
> te Saluda un marxista



Donde lo conociste tu?


Te saluda un capitalista.


----------



## cripton36 (15 Feb 2019)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Donde lo conociste tu?
> 
> 
> Te saluda un capitalista.



esta implicito en los libros filosoficos de MARX Y ENGELS.
en la realidad ninguno.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (15 Feb 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> esta implicito en los libros filosoficos de MARX Y ENGELS.
> *en la realidad ninguno.*
> te Saluda un marxista



No hay más preguntas, Señoría.


----------



## juster (15 Feb 2019)

marx (judio aleman), tiene 100 millones de muertos en su haber...
y se lo sigue analizando como si fuera un lider ideologico...
cuando fue un verdadero asesino....


----------



## cripton36 (15 Feb 2019)

juster dijo:


> marx (judio aleman), tiene 100 millones de muertos en su haber...
> y se lo sigue analizando como si fuera un lider ideologico...
> cuando fue un verdadero asesino....



si, ya se que para ti Chavez pajarito, madburro, Ortega, evo, Allende, mujica, ect ect fueron y son marxistas.
para mi siempre han sido burgueses capitalistas de estado
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mineroblanco (15 Feb 2019)

Ustedes llaman marxismo cultural a la ingeniería social neoliberal y globalista financiada por multimillonarios, que por supuesto no son marxistas en absoluto. Mienten con el mayor descaro, y le echan la culpa a los marxistas de lo que hacen sus enemigos.


----------



## juster (16 Feb 2019)

sigue con 100 millones en su haber...
pueden defenderlo como quieran...
pero su filosofia no funciono nunca...
los chinos tienen una economia liberal que te cagas...


----------



## Eric Finch (16 Feb 2019)

No hablaría yo tanto de _marxismo cultural _como del uso de tácticas y técnicas de origen comunista por ciertos grupos. No hay un proyecto de sociedad detrás del _jenaro _o de la _liga ATPCB_. Sólo parásitos que deben ser erradicados del cuerpo social puesto que, en el peor de los casos, pueden conducir a su muerte.


----------



## Poleman (16 Feb 2019)

y las garrapatas perroflauticas de podemos


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Feb 2019)

Eric Finch dijo:


> No hablaría yo tanto de _marxismo cultural _como del uso de tácticas y técnicas de origen comunista por ciertos grupos. No hay un proyecto de sociedad detrás del _jenaro _o de la _liga ATPCB_. Sólo parásitos que deben ser erradicados del cuerpo social puesto que, en el peor de los casos, pueden conducir a su muerte.



Te equivocas. Si que hay un proyecto, antinatalista, globalista, multicultural y estatista.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> 2008-2013. O sea que tu aspiras a un sistema que no dependa de normas. Deja las drogas.



no tanto. pero si de un Sistema que no necesite de el Mercado, para que no ocurran las crisis economicas ciclicas de el Sistema capitalista.
me copias chaval?
el unico culpable de las crisis es el Sistema capitalista. no busques mas culpables. abolido el capital , no mas crisis economicas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Feb 2019)

Que el problema no es el "capitalismo", el problema real es la USURA.


----------



## cripton36 (16 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que el problema no es el "capitalismo", el problema real es la USURA.



las crisis ocurren cuando se satura el Mercado, se paralizan las fabricas por tener sus almacenes llenos, se despiden a los empleados y cuando los almacenes se vacian, se emplean a los obreros y se renueva el ciclo productivo
en resumen.
las crisis economicas son la enfermedad de el Sistema capitalista y su unica cura, la abolicion de el capital
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Feb 2019)

Pero es que la crisis no fue por eso, sino por un fraude masivo basado en el comercio de DEUDA, y la deuda falsa fue generada porque los bancos practican LA USURA. En otras palabras, sin usura no habria existido ninguna crisis.


----------



## Tomate-chan (19 Feb 2019)

Todo el mundo sabe que el marxismo cultural no existe, es una paranoia de nazis y ultracatolicos.


----------



## Decipher (19 Feb 2019)

Eric Finch dijo:


> No hablaría yo tanto de _marxismo cultural _como del uso de tácticas y técnicas de origen comunista por ciertos grupos. No hay un proyecto de sociedad detrás del _jenaro _o de la _liga ATPCB_. Sólo parásitos que deben ser erradicados del cuerpo social puesto que, en el peor de los casos, pueden conducir a su muerte.



También es la ideologia subyacente. Y si que hay un plan, es el viejo plan marxista de usar los grupos enfrentados fomentar sus divisiones para sobre ellas apoyarse hacia un estado socialista totalitario.


----------



## Alfa4 (20 Feb 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Ustedes llaman marxismo a la ingeniería social del NWO neoliberal. Es decir, acusan a los marxistas de lo que hacen sus enemigos.



Si, es muy curioso. El Globalismo creo la OTAN, Gladio, lucho por todo el mundo, Vietnam, Corea, etc.. solo para parar al enemigo comunista y ahora dicen que el globalismo será socialista.. es tremenda esa teoria. Yo he vivido con un familiar comunista y solo me ha ido mal por la sociedad y en lo economico, asi que no se de donde sale toda esa mierda. Otra cosa es que el comunismo ha muerto, preocupado de que las mujeres malas peudan joder la vida a su ex por ley, pero eso nada tiene que ver con Marx.


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Feb 2019)

Eso es una discusion teorica. El marxismo cultural proviene de pensadores marxistas. En la Escuela de Frankfurt,
Escuela de Birmingham, el gramscianismo... son todos marxistas. La documentacion y evidencia es apabullante.


----------



## allseeyingeye (20 Feb 2019)

*MARX Y GRAMSCI NO ES MAS QUE LA COBERTURA*​

NO TIENE NADA DE MARXISMO


*T. ADORNO* NO RESPODIA A MOSCU NI A NADA COMUNISTA.


T. ADORNO, PARA QUIEN TRABAJO PARA ROCKEFELLER / TAVISTOCK Y AUN NO SE SABE SI ES FAKE O REAL QUE FUE AL AUTOR DE LAS CANCIONES DE THE BEATLES 


ERGO ES OTRO TENTACULO MAS DE LAS ELITES (QUE JUEGAN A "CONSERVADORAS POR UN LADO" Y "MARXISTA CULTURAL"


AL FINAL TODOS LOS DE TAVISTOCK SALEN A TOMAR CAÑAS JUNTOS DESPUES DEL CURRO


​


----------



## cripton36 (20 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Eso es una discusion teorica. El marxismo cultural proviene de pensadores marxistas. En la Escuela de Frankfurt,
> Escuela de Birmingham, el gramscianismo... son todos marxistas. La documentacion y evidencia es apabullante.



claro, pero no pueden demostrar que son MARXISTAS.
no es lo mismo LENINISTAS , NI IZQUIERDAS CAPITALISTAS ( socialistas y comunistas) que marxistas
todos con la excepcio de los marxistas, son reformistas capitalistas.
los marxistas somos abolicionistas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero el marxismo cultural no existe.




claro que existe, pero son los padres (rockefellers, bill gates, CIA, Soros) es decir, ULTRACAPITALISTAS xD que pretenden controlar derechas e izquierdas

lo cual deja en mal sitio a las feminazis y algunos sectores de la derecha que aun no se entera


el termino esta bien, siempre y cuando SEPAS quien esta detras





ES DECIR; EL "MARXISMO CULTURAL" NO SOLO PRETENDE CONTROLAR LA IZQUIERDA, SI NO TAMBIEN HACER DE COCO (CONTROLADO) DE LA DERECHA

se invento el termino, para que toda la generacion del "miedo al comunismo", pensar que mucha de las contradicciones del CAPITALISMO eran *cosas de Gramsci y el KGB *(en 2019)

cuando en realidad eran cosas de Soros, fondos de inversion , Caballeros de Malta, Jesuitas, sionistas y demas 

por eso empezaro decir que Trump decia las mismas cosas que Hitler

por que DENUNCIABA TRUMP DENUNCIABA ESTO MISMO QUE ESTOY DICIENDO

que hay "alguien" en el medio que instrumentalizada todos los bandos (derechas e izquierdas)




Por su puesto no son "los judios", son las sociedades secretas


----------



## Decipher (27 Feb 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero el marxismo cultural no existe.



Tesis-Sintesis-Antitesis: Filosofia Hegeliana->Marxismo----->Revolución

El Marxismo cultural no existe. Mis cojones.


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Feb 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Tesis-Sintesis-Antitesis: Filosofia Hegeliana=Marxismo----->Revolución
> 
> El Marxismo cultural no existe. Mis cojones.




Leo Strauss marxista?
es posterir a Hegel
y toda la administracion Cabalista BUSH se baso en sus principios


----------



## Esflinter (27 Feb 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> claro que existe, pero son los padres (rockefellers, bill gates, CIA, Soros) es decir, ULTRACAPITALISTAS xD que pretenden controlar derechas e izquierdas
> 
> lo cual deja en mal sitio a las feminazis y algunos sectores de la derecha que aun no se entera
> 
> ...



Hay que ser gilipollas para creer que una sosiedá secreeeeeta controla los designios de la humanidad. Atrapao


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Feb 2019)

Esflinter dijo:


> Hay que ser gilipollas para creer que una sosiedá secreeeeeta controla los designios de la humanidad. Atrapao



una no, varias

por que le echan horas

Y por que les dejamos

aqui te lo cuenta el ideologo de la ADMON BUSH

si te fijas es basicamente el mismo esquema que el Marxismo cultura

ven que todo el mundo es BORREGOMATRIX PERDIDO, ademas te lo dice asin

asi que creen que la solucion es "Inventarse mentiras, victimismo y enemigos ficiticios que concuerden con nuestros interese entre gupos de iniciados y ale..."

Mentiras piadosas y guerra perpetua: Leo Strauss, el neoconservadurismo e Irak


----------



## Decipher (27 Feb 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Leo Strauss marxista?
> es posterir a Hegel
> y toda la administracion Cabalista BUSH se baso en sus principios



Hasta donde yo se Strauss no es hegeliano. Pero no queria decir que todos los hegelianos sena marxistas, si no que la ideologia de Marx es tomada de la filosofia hegeliana. He editado el post para que se entienda mejor.


----------



## allseeyingeye (27 Feb 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Hasta donde yo se Strauss no es hegeliano. Pero no queria decir que todos los hegelianos sena marxistas, si no que la ideologia de Marx es tomada de la filosofia hegeliana. He editado el post para que se entienda mejor.




El punto yo lo veo , en que al final es mismo


Da igual que sea SOROS que nos hable de la "REFLEXIBILIDAD" y que diga que LO APRENDIDO DE KARL POPPER
(al final dice lo de siempre, que la gente es tonta y que tiene un metodo cojunudo para contando mentiras, sacarnos pasta mas y menor que los demas)


Da igual que sea el LACLAU de Errejon y su "Razon Populista" apelando a los derechos de las minorias victimistas









que sea los NEOCON o pseudo liberales de Leo Strauss con su "Neconservadurismo" apelando a "el amor por el pasado historico glorisoo, la patria y el valor".


TODOS RECONOCEN QUE EL INVENTO FUNCIONA SOLO EN BASE A MENTIRAS ADMINISTRADAS POR UNA ELITE
vamos, en el caso de Podemos ha sido mas flagrante, por que venian con el discuro contrario
En la derecha se camufla un poco mas, por que por definicion gusta mas la Autoridad y por eso se acepta mejor el "Ordeno y mando" de la "elite ilumniada" del partido, movimiento o lo que sea


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Tesis-Sintesis-Antitesis: Filosofia Hegeliana->Marxismo----->Revolución
> 
> El Marxismo cultural no existe. Mis cojones.


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Mar 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> se invento el termino, para que toda la generacion del "miedo al comunismo", pensar que mucha de las contradicciones del CAPITALISMO eran *cosas de Gramsci y el KGB *(en 2019)



Te equivocas. El marxismo cultural no es un termino inventado por antimarxistas, es una corriente del marxismo bien documentada, aunque tambien se la ha llamado marxismo occidental y posmarxismo, pèro es todo lo mismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Mar 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Por su puesto no son "los judios", son las sociedades secretas



Marx y Engels eran judios  El comunismo es un invento judio.


----------



## Voxista Profesional (2 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo no se lo que tu entiendes por marxismo, pero tu argumentacion es de una gran calidad.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 00:35 ----------
> 
> ...



No sé si hablas por ignorancia o por sectarismo


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Mar 2019)

Voxista Profesional dijo:


> No sé si hablas por ignorancia o por sectarismo



Ni una cosa ni la otra. Vox fue financiado por un grupo terrorista islamico.


----------



## Voxista Profesional (2 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ni una cosa ni la otra. Vox fue financiado por un grupo terrorista islamico.



No pareces un subnormal ignorante la verdad, a pesar de tu foto de perfil, sobretodo por lo de que el comunismo es un invento judío, que es verdad. 

Pero no jodas, a Vox no le financió ningún grupo, ni organización ni asociación. Fueron 900.000 euros (compáralo con los millones directamente venidos del Palacio de Miraflores a Villatinaja) de particulares extranjeros pertenecientes a la disidencia ayatolá.
Y fueron a Vox por la presencia que Vidal-Quadras les estaba dando en la Europa (mirate el video de Abascal en Irak contra el ISIS).

Respecto de lo de terroristas, la UE, que es una basura globalista masónica y corrupta de la peor calaña, los calificó así probablemente para hacer un favor a Irán para el pacto nuclear con Obama. Pura corrupción como digo.

Y quienes comparan la financiación de Vox y de Podemos en cuanto a las facciones iraníes, es similar a comparar que te financien las Damas de Blanco y que te financie Raúl Castro.


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Mar 2019)

Voxista Profesional dijo:


> No pareces un subnormal ignorante la verdad, a pesar de tu foto de perfil, sobretodo por lo de que el comunismo es un invento judío, que es verdad.
> 
> Pero no jodas, a Vox no le financió ningún grupo, ni organización ni asociación. Fueron 900.000 euros (compáralo con los millones directamente venidos del Palacio de Miraflores a Villatinaja) de particulares extranjeros pertenecientes a la disidencia ayatolá.
> Y fueron a Vox por la presencia que Vidal-Quadras les estaba dando en la Europa (mirate el video de Abascal en Irak contra el ISIS).
> ...



Bueno, pues a Vox lo financiaron islamistas terroristas (por separado). Yo solo dije eso para dejar claro que la realidad supera la ficcion, y que el supercapitalismo puede financiar y financia a marxistas, por motivos a priori ilogicos. Ahi tienes por ejemplo el 8M, liderado por anticapitalistas y avalado por el sistema. El Che Guevara se ha convertido en un producto de consumo capitalista. Marxismo cultural.


----------



## Decipher (5 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Estupendo video, lastima que su canal no tenga mas.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Mar 2019)

Cuando la izquierda se preocupaba del trabajador no bajaba del 60%

Desde que es progresista no pasa del 40%

Desde que es feminista e inmigracionista al borde del 10/20% y desaparecer


----------



## Lammero (5 Mar 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no tanto. pero si de un Sistema que no necesite de el Mercado, para que no ocurran las crisis economicas ciclicas de el Sistema capitalista.
> me copias chaval?



Las "crisis cíclicas" las produce El Parásito, no loj merkao, gñeeeeé

Read the FAQ, maroon
• Guide for the Perplexed about Jews


----------



## cripton36 (5 Mar 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> Las "crisis cíclicas" las produce El Parásito, no loj merkao, gñeeeeé
> 
> Read the FAQ, maroon
> • Guide for the Perplexed about Jews



si no las produce una saturacion de el Mercado. por que te votan de las fabricas cuando hay crisis economica?
iluminame tio
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## un mundo feliz (5 Mar 2019)

Para saber identificar y valorar la hydra del marxismo cultural, o en su mas reciente forma, la ideologia de género, primero hay que salir de matrix. Gracias a este bendito foro muchos hemos salido hace ya unos cuantos años. Y nunca hay que olvidar que todas estas mierdas han sido perfectamente diseñadas por ingenieros sociales que conocen extremadamente bien el comportamiento del ser humano. Por tanto calificar de indigentes mentales a los que tragan sin rechistar con estas ideologias no me parece lo mas correcto. Por el contrario, es mucho mas productivo tratar de elaborar procedimientos de desprogramacion mental.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Mar 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> Las "crisis cíclicas" las produce El Parásito, no loj merkao, gñeeeeé
> 
> Read the FAQ, maroon
> • Guide for the Perplexed about Jews



Y el parasito mayor es el usurero judio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (7 Mar 2019)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)

Es lo mismo

Es la actualización marxismo 4.0


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## Decipher (8 Mar 2019)

Y dice que nosotros confundimos.


----------



## Beriaru (8 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Interesante vídeo, en lo cultural y en lo visual. Como clavícula de transformer, oyga.


----------



## Decipher (8 Mar 2019)

Acabaramos. Si eres un zurdo tartando de disculpar las burradas de "tu bando". Creia que eras un pobre tonto equivocado, pero es peor, eres un mentiroso hipócrita.


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Mar 2019)

Que tenga coincidencias con el liberal progresismo no significa que sean lo mismo. El socioliberalismo que representan partidos politicos como Ciudagramos no es anticapitalista, el marxismo cultural si.

Lengua de Signos Española (LSE)

_De una manera sencilla, podríamos hablar de *capitalismo heteropatriarcal* como el sistema de organización política, social, económica y cultural que persigue y favorece la posición privilegiada de los hombres -entendida como ostentación y control del capital acumulado y de sus beneficios- y que se sustenta en el dominio y la explotación de las personas y del planeta, particularmente de las mujeres, de su trabajo y de sus cuerpos y en la vulneración de sus derechos, explotación que ejerce de manera diferencial en base a otros factores (etnia, edad, opción sexual, lugar de procedencia, etc.) y de acuerdo al contexto (en sentido amplio: momento histórico, territorio, cosmovisión y marco cultural) en el que se halle. _


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que tenga coincidencias con el liberal progresismo no significa que sean lo mismo. El socioliberalismo que representan partidos politicos como Ciudagramos no es anticapitalista, el marxismo cultural si.
> 
> Lengua de Signos Española (LSE)
> 
> _De una manera sencilla, podríamos hablar de *capitalismo heteropatriarcal* como el sistema de organización política, social, económica y cultural que persigue y favorece la posición privilegiada de los hombres -entendida como ostentación y control del capital acumulado y de sus beneficios- y que se sustenta en el dominio y la explotación de las personas y del planeta, particularmente de las mujeres, de su trabajo y de sus cuerpos y en la vulneración de sus derechos, explotación que ejerce de manera diferencial en base a otros factores (etnia, edad, opción sexual, lugar de procedencia, etc.) y de acuerdo al contexto (en sentido amplio: momento histórico, territorio, cosmovisión y marco cultural) en el que se halle. _



no, no lo es. porque el marxismo es abolicionista y no reformistas, como si lo son todos los tipos de izquierdas que existen hoy.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

no solo los derechistas, los izquierdistas Tambien.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

vagidR dijo:


> Eres más tonto que mi polla. Y mira que mi polla es tonta y me ha metido en mil problemas. Pues así de tonto eres.



muy Buenos argumentos. no imagino que al decir eso, haz vaciado toda tu encyclopedia. no es cierto?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## J****C**** (8 Mar 2019)

El libro negro del comunismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre












Cuando un marxista explique cómo el flujo migratorio (o el deseo de emigrar) tiene un balance a favor de irse de los paraísos marxistas hacia los infienos capitalistas, en lugar de quedarse en el gulag marxista, como pasa en Best Korea, empezaré a tomarlos en serio.

El capitalismo salvaje no existe, casi todas las naciones democráticas son liberales, con intervención estatal moderada, y cuando se intensifica la intervención del Estado acaban como Venezuela u otros futuros paraísos marxistas.

Negar el marxismo cultural es como ser terraplanista, no se sabe si es por LOL o por estupidez; estupidez y borreguismo, principales valedores del marxismo.

Los únicos que se acercan un poco al nivel criminal marxista son los pérfidos: Genocidios del Imperio británico

No en vano exterminaron pueblos enteros, como los de la isla de Tasmania, al contrario que nosotros, los españoles, que nos fusionamos con todas las culturas; preguntad a la ex de Julio Iglesias, Isabel Preysler, o salid a la calle.


----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

J****C**** dijo:


> El libro negro del comunismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con solo leer tu primer parrafo, ya me diste una idea, de tu gran intelecto.
el comunismo-marxista NUNCA HA EXISTIDO.
lo que tu y muchos iluminados llaman comunismo, se llama CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
te recomiendo, que no uses mucho las redes de desinformacion capitalistas. estudia directamente de el autor.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## J****C**** (8 Mar 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> con solo leer tu primer parrafo, ya me diste una idea, de tu gran intelecto.
> el comunismo-marxista NUNCA HA EXISTIDO.
> lo que tu y muchos iluminados llaman comunismo, se llama CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista)
> te recomiendo, que no uses mucho las redes de desinformacion capitalistas. estudia directamente de el autor.
> te Saluda un marxista




Casi estoy por darle un zank por hacerme reir, "CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO".

Gracias por su consejo de no usar "redes de desinformacion capitalista"; debería aplicarselo a usted mismo con las de desinformación marxista, y recuerde, el método científico ha certificado que el marxismo es un compendio de boberías, Karl Popper dixit: Falsacionismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Decipher (8 Mar 2019)

J****C**** dijo:


> El capitalismo salvaje no existe, casi todas las naciones democráticas son liberales, con intervención estatal moderada, y cuando se intensifica la intervención del Estado acaban como Venezuela u otros futuros paraísos marxistas.



Cierto, tuvieron que añadirle el epiteto de salvaje para que pareciese mas amenazante. Al fin y al cabo todos a dia de hoy estamos acostumbrados al capitalismo y no nos hemos muerto, habia que hacer como que pareciese mas malo. Esto no quiere decir que el capitalismo no tenga elementos que deben de ser controlados, que los tiene, pero desde luego la respuesta no está en el socialismo.


----------



## J****C**** (8 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Cierto, tuvieron que añadirle el epiteto de salvaje para que pareciese mas amenazante. Al fin y al cabo todos a dia de hoy estamos acostumbrados al capitalismo y no nos hemos muerto, habia que hacer como que pareciese mas malo. Esto no quiere decir que el capitalismo no tenga elementos que deben de ser controlados, que los tiene, pero desde luego la respuesta no está en el socialismo.




Muy cierto lo del epíteto "salvaje".

El término "socialismo" no tenía origen marxista, venía del término "socializar", o sea "_Promover las condiciones sociales que favorezcan el desarrollo igualitario de todas las personas o la extensión de cierta cosa a toda la sociedad_". 

Pero llegó Marx y arrasó con todas las ideologías, integrándolas en sus majaderías, como el anarquismo que era anteriór al marxismo.

Por eso aquello de que "_Quien controla_ el presente _controla el pasado_ y _quien controla el pasado_ controlará el _futuro_", borran todo lo que no les conviene para su discurso ideológico y hoy en día o eres marxista o eres antimarxista, no hay término medio para estos totalitarios.

Y la mejor prueba de la existencia del Marxismo cultural son las manifestaciones radicales feministas de hoy, o estás con ellas o eres un opresor machista o colaboracionista: Vox denuncia una paliza de feministas a tres chicas que se negaron a llevar el lazo morado


----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Cierto, tuvieron que añadirle el epiteto de salvaje para que pareciese mas amenazante. Al fin y al cabo todos a dia de hoy estamos acostumbrados al capitalismo y no nos hemos muerto, habia que hacer como que pareciese mas malo. Esto no quiere decir que el capitalismo no tenga elementos que deben de ser controlados, que los tiene, pero desde luego la respuesta no está en el socialismo.



sin embargo, EL SOCIALISMO fue y es un intent reformista capitalista, para CONTROLAR ESOS ELEMENTOS QUE USTED CREE MALOS.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

J****C**** dijo:


> Casi estoy por darle un zank por hacerme reir, "CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO".
> 
> Gracias por su consejo de no usar "redes de desinformacion capitalista"; debería aplicarselo a usted mismo con las de desinformación marxista, y recuerde, el método científico ha certificado que el marxismo es un compendio de boberías, Karl Popper dixit: Falsacionismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



tal parece que no oyes consejos. y cita otra red de desinformacion capitalista.
soy graduado en filosofia y economia, especializado en filosofia marxista. como ves, no necesito de las redes de desinformacion capitalistas.
el marxismo no tiene ni nunca ha tenido nada de cientifico. es filosofia pura.
su problema es que sigues confundiendo CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism-leninista) con comunismo-marxista. y no solo lo confunde, sino que por ignorancia lo cree.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

J****C**** dijo:


> Muy cierto lo del epíteto "salvaje".
> 
> El término "socialismo" no tenía origen marxista, venía del término "socializar", o sea "_Promover las condiciones sociales que favorezcan el desarrollo igualitario de todas las personas o la extensión de cierta cosa a toda la sociedad_".
> 
> ...



SOCIALISMO SEGUN MARX; es un proceso socializados producido con la introduccion de las maquinas en el trabajo manual de el siervo, convirtiendolo en proletario. ese proceso socializante continua hoy dia por la globalizacion, convirtiendo al indigena tercermundista en proletario.
SOCIALISMO SEGUN LENIN; es capitalism monopolista de estado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Mar 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> sin embargo, EL SOCIALISMO fue y es un intent reformista capitalista, para CONTROLAR ESOS ELEMENTOS QUE USTED CREE MALOS.
> te Saluda un marxista



Pero el socialismo no se supone que es un estado de transicion previo al comunismo? (que nunca se ha superado en los paises "comunistas")


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (8 Mar 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (8 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero el socialismo no se supone que es un estado de transicion previo al comunismo? (que nunca se ha superado en los paises "comunistas")



usted se refiere al socialism-leninista.
de una frase de marx, lenin se aprovecha oportunistamente para lograr sus objetivos politicos-economicos en rusia y termina tergiversando el marxismo. cosa logica porque lenin nunca fue marxista. era capitalista burgues.
dijo marx; cuando los monopolies comiencen a crear descontento el estado capitalista los expropiara y los administrara desde el estado. esto es la maxima socializacion de el capitalism y la antesala de el comunismo.
lenin como no podia crear el comunismo en la rusia zarista, creo el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y dijo textualmente; Bueno, crearemos el capitalism primero y despues como nos mantendremos en el poder, crearemos el comunismo sin necesidad de otra revolucion.
lo que falta en los paises mal llamados comunistas ( socialism-leninista o capitalismos monopolistas de estados) es una revolucion proletaria y entonces si, despues hablaremos de marx.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Mar 2019)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Es terrorifico... Viva imagen de como la elite usurera esta corrompiendo a las mujeres.


----------



## Mardoqueo (9 Mar 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> usted se refiere al socialism-leninista.
> de una frase de marx, lenin se aprovecha oportunistamente para lograr sus objetivos politicos-economicos en rusia y termina tergiversando el marxismo. cosa logica porque lenin nunca fue marxista. era capitalista burgues.
> dijo marx; cuando los monopolies comiencen a crear descontento el estado capitalista los expropiara y los administrara desde el estado. esto es la maxima socializacion de el capitalism y la antesala de el comunismo.
> lenin como no podia crear el comunismo en la rusia zarista, creo el capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y dijo textualmente; Bueno, crearemos el capitalism primero y despues como nos mantendremos en el poder, crearemos el comunismo sin necesidad de otra revolucion.
> ...



Se entiende perfectamente, pero decir que la puta URSS y las millones de almas que contenían, no era comunistas,
es una paja mental muy autista. No es realista, es un insulto aos millones de comunistas que hubo. Su planteo muy curiosamente es Idento a los ultra-catolicos que afirman ser ellos los verdaderos cristianos, hablo de un sector DENTRO de la fe católica, ¿No le parece curioso?


----------



## cripton36 (9 Mar 2019)

Atrincherar dijo:


> Se entiende perfectamente, pero decir que la puta URSS y las millones de almas que contenían, no era comunistas,
> es una paja mental muy autista. No es realista, es un insulto aos millones de comunistas que hubo. Su planteo muy curiosamente es Idento a los ultra-catolicos que afirman ser ellos los verdaderos cristianos, hablo de un sector DENTRO de la fe católica, ¿No le parece curioso?



lo curioso es que confundan socialism-leninista con comunismo-marxista, cuando la diferencia es como el dia y la noche.
socialism-leninista; no es un Sistema de produccion diferente al capitalista, es solo una politica mas de el mismo Sistema capitalista donde existen las mismas categorias capitalistas, tales como; trabajo asalariado, bancos, dinero, valores, precios, comercios y entre otras mas, estado.
comunismo-marxista; es un Sistema de produccion TOTALMENTE OPUESTO AL CAPITALISMO, donde no existe ninguna de las categorias capitalistas.
lo que ocurrio en la rusia de 1917 fue una revolucion burguesa como cualquiera otra europea y se hizo, lo unico possible para su situacion historica. abolir el feudalism y crear el capitalism.
nunca crearon el Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista , esa nunca fue su intencion.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2019)

Lo dicho, izquierdista tratando de manipular. Por favor ilustrame como se articula ese *supuesto *control del progresismo desde el capitalismo. Pruebas te pido.

Por mi parte yo me remito del millón de ejemplos que te podria dar y por citar uno muy reciente al manifiesto de la pasada huelga feminista del 8M. Capitalismo puro. 

Pero no te cortes, explicame tus fantasias, soy todo oidos.


----------



## Aristarco (9 Mar 2019)

STVLTORVM INFINITVS EST NVMERVS


----------



## cripton36 (9 Mar 2019)

Tambien podriamos agregar; no existe ningun movimiento en contra de el capital. mas bien existe luchas entre fuerzas capitalistas por controlar el capital a su antojo. los que se hacen pasar por izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas son una de ellas. si no, fijense en lo que hacen cuando toman el poder.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (9 Mar 2019)

mas aun, se ve en la forma politica de las Corrientes izquierdistas. solo se enfocan en reformar el capitalism y al capital ni lo tocan. solo creen que el asunto trata de distribucion de el capital y la igualdad entre otras tantas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cebollo (9 Mar 2019)

Voy a poner un solo ejemplo. Una gran novela francesa del siglo XIX es Papá Goriot, de Balzac. Cuenta la historia de un comerciante próspero que da todo su dinero de dote a sus hijas y consigue casarlas con nobles. Acaba muriendo arruinado y las hijas ni le visitan al hospital ni van al funeral. Si se te ocurre poner en un examen que el libro refleja el egoismo femenino, te suspenden por cazurro y machista. Si pones que el libro refleja la ingratitud filial puedes sacar un aprobado raspado. Si quieres llegar a ser catedrático de Literatura francesa tienes que dar una interpretación de izquierdas: el libro refleja el clasismo de la nobleza, el materialismo de la burguesía, la crueldad del "sistema" (el sistema es el Capitalismo al que procuran no llamar por su nombre para disimular el sesgo político).

En muchos países se puede aprobar cualquier examen de Literatura con tres o cuatro slogans de izquierdas. Es una "crítica a la hipocresía de la burguesia, al fanatismo del clero, a la frivolidad de las clases altas". En las últimas décadas supongo que mejora la nota hablar de machismo o de patriarcado. Son tópicos que te valen para La Regenta, La casa de Bernarda Alba, Anna Karenina...para cualquier libro y cualquier autor. Si la obra es un panfleto descarado hay que decir que es "comprometida".

Hay un sesgo ideológico muy fuerte, lo podemos llamar marxismo cultural, propaganda progresista o Toledo Sur pero existir existe.


----------



## cripton36 (9 Mar 2019)

exacto.
despues de las cagadas de lenin, solo nos queda esperar por la debacle de el capitalism, en su forma de capitalism monopolista de estado, su estancamiento y decadencia
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2019)

Pero que van a crear la cultura las empresas. Tu no sabes por donde te da el aire, chaval. La cultura es creada por intelectuales y universidades. Que son *marxistas o socialistas *en su mayoria y que dominan las principales universidades estadounidenses como la Ivy league y las universidades de la costa oeste. Múltiples personas han denunciado esto como Jordan B Peterson.

Aqui puedes escuchar hablar sobre el tema a Jordan B Peterson y Camille Paglia (No precisamente una peligrosa derechista)



Este es un grafico de la proporcion de miembros republicanos y democratas de las principales universidades.







¿Que la élite es capitalista y de derechas? Los cojones. Como he dicho no sabes ni de lo que hablas, eres un mentiroso manipulador o un izquierdista trasnochado. ¿Por que la élite suena como hegelianos post marxistas enfrentando a unos grupos con otros? Pues porque eso es exactamente lo que son, hace tiempo que las universidades fueron tomadas por la izquierda en EEUU, estas mas de 40 años atrasado.


----------



## cripton36 (9 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Pero que van a crear la cultura las empresas. Tu no sabes por donde te da el aire, chaval. La cultura es creada por intelectuales y universidades. Que son *marxistas o socialistas *en su mayoria y que dominan las principales universidades estadounidenses como la Ivy league y las universidades de la costa oeste. Múltiples personas han denunciado esto como Jordan B Peterson.
> 
> Aqui puedes escuchar hablar sobre el tema a Jordan B Peterson y Camille Paglia (No precisamente una peligrosa derechista)
> 
> ...



por que mezclas izquierdas con marxistas.? sabes las diferencias?
las izquierdas de todo tipo nunca han salido de el parlamento burgues, han estado ahi desde su surgimiento hasta disfrazarse con ser socialistas y comunistas. todos REFORMITAS CAPITALISTAS.
mientras que un verdadero marxista es ABOLICIONISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Decipher (10 Mar 2019)

¿Tienes algún problema con gente que tiene avatares de partidos democráticos? ¿Tal vez preferirias uno de Marx financiador de terroristas, o del Che golpista?

Disney y CNN son de izquierdas y ya lo son desde hace bastante tiempo. Lo son en temas sociales y probablemente virarán en lo económico en poco tiempo y ya lo han hecho en algunas materias (Obamacare), te recuerdo la escena del casino en la reciente pelicula de Disney de Los últimos Jedi. La ideologia que promueven es la izquierdista por las razones que te he explicado antes. Disney o CNN no crean nueva cultura en el sentido de crearla, solo marginalmente. Esta se crea a en las universidades, pasa a los directivos de Google, Facebook, Disney, CNN y ellos la distribuyen.

La derecha económica hace tiempo que ya claudicó en la lucha ideológica, como el conservadurismo (Mira el Partido Popular o la CDU). Tu te crees que fue la derecha liberal (Primer error, el liberalismo no es de derechas necesariamente y el progresismo jamás ha sido capitalista) la que infiltro a la izquierda, pero eso es absurdo, en los 50 no existia practicamente una izquierda en los EEUU ¿Porque iba ese "liberal-progresismo del capitalismo" infiltrar a la izquierda? Fue al reves y el proceso es bien conocido, si te hubieses visto el video te habrias enterado. Fue a traves de filósofos post modernistas y la teoria crítica asi como un neo marxismo que sustituia "la lucha de clases" por la lucha entre colectivos con una dicotomia marxista-hegeliana asignando a unos el papel de opresores y a otro de oprimidos (Hombres [opresores] - mujeres [oprimidas], blancos [opresores] - negros [oprimidos], heterosexuales [opresores] - homosexuales [oprimidos]) y continuó asi dividiendo a la sociedad en grupos enfrentados de acuerdo a la teoria marxista de la lucha de clases. La mayoria de la gente no sabe esto, pero lo han interiorizado desde las universidades y la nueva hornada de millonarios, CEOs cree firmemente en este neo-marxismo.

Donde tú te equivocas es en pensar que fue la derecha la que infiltro a la izquierda, fue al reves y fue la izquierda la que abandonó el marxismo economicista para adoptar uno basado en las diferencias sociales (Escuela de Frankfurt). La derecha no infiltro a la izquierda, la izquierda cambió su discurso, solo tienes que mirar a Podemos y su actual discurso y como choca con el de los comunistas "clásicos". Son dos izquierdas diferentes, y esto no es opinable, de nuevo es algo bien conocido.

New Left - Wikipedia


----------



## cripton36 (10 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Tienes algún problema con gente que tiene avatares de partidos democráticos? ¿Tal vez preferirias uno de Marx financiador de terroristas, o del Che golpista?
> 
> Disney y CNN son de izquierdas y ya lo son desde hace bastante tiempo. Lo son en temas sociales y probablemente virarán en lo económico en poco tiempo y ya lo han hecho en algunas materias (Obamacare), te recuerdo la escena del casino en la reciente pelicula de Disney de Los últimos Jedi. La ideologia que promueven es la izquierdista por las razones que te he explicado antes. Disney o CNN no crean nueva cultura en el sentido de crearla, solo marginalmente. Esta se crea a en las universidades, pasa a los directivos de Google, Facebook, Disney, CNN y ellos la distribuyen.
> 
> ...



claro que no, la derecho nunca a infiltrado a la izquierda.
las izquierdas siempre han sido capitalistas.
acaso no sabes que hay capitalistas de izquierdas y capitalistas de derecha?
revuelves muchos conceptos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Mar 2019)




----------



## Decipher (11 Mar 2019)

Luchador Espartano dijo:


> ¿En que pagina dice marx algo de esta cultura?



Lo dice la Escuela de Frankfurt y Gramsci. Aunque ya se que estas trolleando.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Mar 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo dice la Escuela de Frankfurt y Gramsci. Aunque ya se que estas trolleando.



algun pueblo que le haya dado autoridad marxista a la escuela de Frankfurt y a Gramsci ?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Mar 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> algun pueblo que le haya dado autoridad marxista a la escuela de Frankfurt y a Gramsci ?
> te Saluda un marxista



A que te refieres con autoridad?


----------



## cripton36 (12 Mar 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> A que te refieres con autoridad?



me refiero a quien son ellos para creerles todas sus estupides. acaso son dioses?
no solo en este foro, en muchos otros los citan como respuesta universal y conclusa.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

La banca privada promocionando a marxistas...

Slavoj Zizek y Miren Etxezarreta se encuentran en el Foro “Enciende la Tierra” CajaCanarias para “Pedir lo imposible” – Fundación CajaCanarias

_La Fundación CajaCanarias celebra mañana jueves, 21 de marzo, la primera mesa de debate del Foro “Enciende la Tierra” 2019 que, bajo el título “Pedir lo imposible, reunirá en el Espacio Cultural de Santa Cruz de Tenerife *al filósofo Slavoj Zizek y la economista Miren Extezarreta*. El acto, de entrada libre hasta completar aforo, dará comienzo a partir de las 20:00 horas, y contará con servicio de traducción simultánea. En ese sentido, se recomienda acudir al acto con auriculares, si bien podrán adquirirse en la entrada al Espacio Cultural capitalino, al precio de un euro. _

Pero recuerden, el marxismo cultural no existe, lo dice la Wikipedia


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> algun pueblo que le haya dado autoridad marxista a la escuela de Frankfurt y a Gramsci ?
> te Saluda un marxista



JA JA

EN SERIO?


ROCKEFELLER?




Sociedades Secretas
Historia Oculta
Falsas Banderas
Geoingeniería
Revoluciones de Diseño
Tecnología
*En mi canal estoy más activo que en este blog... por ahora*

ENLACE AL CANAL



*La invención manufacturada de los Beatles, Stones, Grateful Dead y el nacimiento del Rock n 'Roll por la Corporación jesuita del Instituto Tavistock (1ª Parte)*

Etiquetas: Consciencia, Historia Oculta
23 may 16. Uno de los acontecimientos contraculturales más influyentes en la sociedad de la segunda mitad del pasado siglo XX fue el movimiento hippie protagonizado por los hijos de aquella generación condicionada por verse inmersa en la 2ª Guerra Mundial y algunas dictaduras europeas.

Aquellos jóvenes caracterizados por una estética que se dejaban crecer el pelo con atuendos donde abundaban las flores (power flower) que se complementaba con un comportamiento social antibelicista contra la guerra de Vietnam proclamando la paz y el amor libre supuso un brutal ruptura generacional que fue derivando hacia el consumo de drogas químicas como el LSD... y demasiadas muertes por el camino.

Como el propósito de este artículo es detectar la presencia de la mano que siempre mece todo aquello que la población en general considera natural o espontáneo, y como este trabajo ajeno que expongo a continuación *supera con creces* cualquier indagación que yo pueda hacer en el asunto, me he basado en él añadiéndole detalles de mi propia cosecha.

Las piezas clave de esta enorme obra de ingeniería social fueron:

- *Instituto Tavistock *(vínculos con masonería y Caballeros de Malta

- *CIA *(dirigida por Caballeros de Malta bajo las órdenes de Jesuitas-Vaticano)

-*Theodor Adorno* (vínculos con Escuela de Frankfurt y Tavistock, controlador de The Beatles)

- *Prince Rupert Loewenstein* (Caballero de Malta controlador de The Rolling Stones)

- *Alan Trist* (ligado a Tavistock y controlador de The Grateful Dead)

- *The Beatles, The Rolling Stones*, The Grateful Dead

- *Laurel Canyon / Sunset Strip*: Jim Morrison (The Doors), Stephen Still y David Crosby (CSNY), John Phillips (Mamas ande The Papas), Frank Zappa, Gerry Beckley, Dan Peek y Dewey Bunnell (América), Jackson Browne...

- A los que añado a *Timothy Leary*, el gurú impulsor del consumo de LSD, formado y acogido por los jesuitas (+ info) señalado por el presidente Nixon como _el tipo más peligros de los Estados Unidos en aquella década_.


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

*Veamos:*



> "El hecho de que" The Beatles "tenían su música y letras escritas para ellos por Theo Adorno se ocultó a la vista del público." *John Coleman*, ex agente del MI6.




Paul y John haciendo señales masónicas en la portada del álbum Yellow Submarine. Paul muestra con la mano el "666", John hace cuernos con la mano

Logo Stones: Sacar la lengua contra el establishment
*The Rolling Stones* estaban dominados por un miembro de la *Orden de Malta* llamado Prince Rupert Loewenstein, que patrocinó '_Sympathy for the Devil_' en 1968. Este príncipe era también un miembro de la muy poderosa Sagrada Orden Militar Constantiniana de San Jorge. *La Orden de Malta es el brazo militar del Vaticano.*

Todo por diseño, todo por la planificación del control de la mente y manipular el pensamiento de la generación Baby Boomer (Doomer), el lenguaje y el argot usado y el control del comportamiento de las masas.

Sí, es interesante observar que el Instituto Tavistock de relación humana y el Instituto de Investigación de Stanford desarrollaron al grupo musical *The Grateful Dead*, entre otras cosas.
Se puede ver que *Alan Trist*, un ingeniero social para el Instituto Tavistock, se convirtió en el director de la sombra de los Grateful Dead. Su padre, Eric Trist, fue uno de los miembros fundadores principales de Tavistock.

Esto era parte del desarrollo de un modelo de guerra psicológico dinámico para ser usado en poblaciones extranjeras y dentro de EEUU, modeladas, por último, en el Lord Gordon Riots en Londres y en el Terror Jacobino de la Revolución francesa. *El objetivo era movilizar a las multitudes en oposición ideológica al estado*, como una operación de desestabilización masiva. (Fuente)


La rebelión contra la sociedad, deja que tu cabello crezca más ... se encendió, sintonizó, ya que *millones de fichas de LSD aparecieron en la escena hippie* desde los laboratorios de la CIA y la promoción proporcionada por la *CIA* a través del activo de Harvard *Timothy Leary*, y la distribución de los gustos de los Grateful Dead. (Fuente)

Los hombres enterrados en los centros e instituciones de investigación, cuyos nombres y rostros todavía no se conocen, se aseguraron de que la prensa hiciera su parte. Por el contrario, el importante papel de los medios de comunicación de no exponer el poder detrás de los futuros choques culturales se aseguró de que el origen del movimiento hippie nunca fuera identificado.

Por lo tanto nuestra sociedad se vuelve loca por choques psicológicos y por el estrés. "Driven mad" se toma del manual de capacitación de Tavistock. Desde sus modestos inicios en 1921, *Tavistock estaba listo en 1966 para poner en marcha una importante revolución cultural* irreversible en América que aún no ha terminado. La conspiración de Acuario es parte de ella.


*Los Beatles *(niños buenos) y l*os Stones* (malos niños: Simpatía por el diablo) eran dos caras de una misma moneda que fue acuñada por el Instituto Tavistock para introducir una nueva generación a un nuevo lenguaje y una nueva formación cultural en torno a supuestas libertades y libertad de tomar drogas y convertirse en la contra-cultura.

... Y todo fue fabricado. Las letras de los Beatles, las portadas de los álbumes de los Rolling Stones, sus gerentes (o manipuladores) fueron todos derivados del Instituto Tavistock.


*Instituto Tavistock de Comportamiento Humano*

thinkorbebeaten.com -&nbspthinkorbebeaten Recursos e información.

El Instituto Tavistock fue fundado en Londres en 1946 con la ayuda de una beca de la *Fundación Rockefeller* . [1] Es una organización sin fines de lucro para laboratorio de ideas, la política y la organización de consultoría. Se publica "Relaciones Humanas y Evaluación de acogida: La Revista Internacional de Teoría, investigación y práctica, una revista académica. Según su sitio web, ayudan a las organizaciones.

Tres elementos se combinan para hacer del Instituto algo inusual, si no único: tiene la independencia de estar totalmente auto-financiado, sin subsidios del gobierno o de otras fuentes; la orientación de la investigación-acción se coloca entre, pero no en, el mundo académico y consultoría; y su gama de disciplinas es la antropología, la economía, el comportamiento organizacional, la ciencia política, el psicoanálisis, la psicología y la sociología.


El Instituto Tavistock tiene su sede en Londres. Su profeta, *Sigmund Freud*, se instaló en los jardines de Maresfield cuando se trasladó a Inglaterra. Se le dio una mansión por la princesa Bonaparte. El trabajo de Tavistock, pionero en la ciencia del comportamiento a lo largo de las líneas freudianas para "controlar" a los seres humanos, se estableció como el centro mundial de la ideología. (Fuente)

Hoy en día el Instituto Tavistock opera una red de *6 mil millones de dólares al año* de las fundaciones en los EE.UU., todo ello financiado por el dinero de los contribuyentes estadounidenses. Diez grandes instituciones están bajo su control directo, con 400 subsidiarias y otros 3000 grupos de estudio y de reflexión donde se originan muchos tipos de programas para aumentar el control del orden mundial sobre el pueblo estadounidense.

*El Instituto de Investigación de Stanford*, contiguo a la Institución Hoover, opera con 150 millones de dólares al año y con 3300 empleados. Lleva a cabo la vigilancia del programa de Bechtel, Kaiser, y otras 400 empresas, y extensas operaciones de inteligencia para la CIA. Es la institución más grande en la costa oeste para promover el control de la mente y las ciencias de la conducta.



Uno de los principales organismos como conducto para instrucciones secretas de Tavistock es la Fundación Ditchley, fundada en 1957. La rama americana de la Fundación Ditchley está dirigida por *Cyrus Vance*, ex secretario de Estado y director de la Fundación Rockefeller, y *Winston Lord*, presidente del Consejo de Relaciones Exteriores.


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

*Ellos han controlado y manipulado lo que pensamos, la música que oímos y las ideas culturales con que las últimas generaciones nos hemos identificado.


Más sobre Theodor Adorno:*



> Adorno salió de Alemania en la primavera de 1934. Durante la época nazi residió en Oxford, en Nueva York, y en el sur de California. Allí escribió varios libros que le hicieron famoso, entre ellos Dialéctica de la Ilustración (con Max Horkheimer), Filosofía de la nueva música, La personalidad autoritaria (un proyecto de colaboración), y Minima Moralia. A partir de estos años vienen sus críticas provocativas hacia la cultura de masas y la industria cultural. Volviendo a Frankfurt en 1949 para ocupar una posición en el departamento de filosofía, Adorno se estableció rápidamente como un líder intelectual alemán y una figura central en el Instituto de Investigación Social.
> 
> Fundada como un centro de independiente en 1923, el Instituto había sido dirigido por Max Horkheimer desde 1930. Proporcionó la base sobre lo que ha llegado a ser conocido como la *Escuela de Frankfurt*. Adorno se convirtió en el director del Instituto en 1958.
> 
> ...



Adorno era muy influyente y más tarde pasó a trabajar para la empresa de la Corona y en su cinismo llegó a tener un día de campo con bandas de rock de Tavistock MK y escribir música simple de mal gusto para probar sus conceptos y lo fácil que era clonar gente con mensajes cronometrados y repetidos en la música ...


*Igual que los Rolling Stones.*

"*El Dr. John Coleman* mencionó que la *Nobleza Negra* favoreció a la banda de la cultura pop *The Rolling Stones*. Lo que no les dijo fue quiénes controlaban la banda: el Instituto Tavistock de Relaciones Humanas.

No se menciona aquí, pero los Rolling Stones se crean a partir de la misma fuente y con el mismo propósito. The Beatles se suponía que eran los "buenos", mientras que los Rolling Stones eran los "malos". Además, los Rolling Stones eran expertos en la creación de repetir "riffs", es decir, una frase musical que está en bucle una y otra vez (como en "Satisfacción", "Jumping Jack Flash", etc.). Estos riffs de repetición disparan la mente y hacen que uno sea receptivo a cualquier sub-mensaje que desea transferir en la mente del oyente. En el caso de los Rolling Stones tenemos mensajes satánicos en sus letras, y que hemos repetido una y otra vez a través de los años (un ejemplo más reciente es el álbum "Bridge to Babylon") (fuente)

*Los Rolling Stones estaban dominado por la Orden de Malta*


... .Miembro con el nombre de *Prince Rupert Loewenstein* patrocinó '_Sympathy for the Devil_' en 1968. Este príncipe era también un miembro de la muy poderosa Sagrada Orden Militar Constantiniana de San Jorge, que está cerca de poder de la Orden Ecuestre del Santo Sepulcro de Jerusalén, ambos con la Orden de Malta.



Beatles con Jimmy Saville, pedófilo, pervertido sexual y amigo cercano del príncipe Carlos (fuente)
*El Instituto Tavistock también diseño a The Beatles*

Un e


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

jemplo destacado de condicionamiento social para aceptar el cambio, aún cuando se reconoce que el cambio no es deseado por el gran grupo de población en el punto de mira del Stanford Research Institute, fue el "advenimiento" de los Beatles. *Los Beatles fueron llevados a los Estados Unidos como parte de un experimento social* que sometiera a grandes grupos de población para un lavado de cerebro del cual ni siquiera eran conscientes.

Cuando Tavistock llevó a los Beatles a los Estados Unidos nadie podría haber imaginado el desastre cultural que iba a seguir a su paso. Los Beatles eran una parte integral de "LA CONSPIRACIÓN DE ACUARIO," un organismo vivo, que surgió de "_las cambiantes imágenes del hombre," URH (489) -2150-Política de Investigación Informe Nº 4.4.74. Política de informe previo a la comparación por SRI Centro para el estudio de la política social, director, profesor Willis Harmon._

El fenómeno de los Beatles *no fue una rebelión espontánea* de los jóvenes contra el viejo sistema social. En cambio, era una trama cuidadosamente diseñada para introducir por un cuerpo de complicidad que no pudo ser identificado, un elemento altamente destructivo y crear división en un grupo grande de población con el objetivo del cambio, en contra de su voluntad. Las nuevas palabras y frases preparadas por Tavistock (1) se introdujeron en América junto con los Beatles. Palabras tales como "_rock_" en relación a los sonidos musicales, "_adolescente_", "_bueno_", "_descubierto_" y "_música pop_" eran un léxico de palabras de códigos disfrazados que significa la aceptación de las drogas, y llegaron acompañadas de los Beatles donde quiera que iban, para ser "descubiertas" por "los adolescentes." Por cierto, la palabra "adolescentes" nunca fue utilizada hasta justo antes de que los Beatles llegaran a escena, cortesía del Instituto Tavistock de Relaciones humanas.

Al igual que en el caso de las guerras de bandas, *nada podría o habría sido posible sin la cooperación de los medios de comunicación*, especialmente los electrónicos y, en particular, el show *Ed Sullivan*, que había sido entrenado por los conspiradores en cuanto al papel que iba a desempeñar. Nadie hubiera prestado mucha atención a la tripulación abigarrada de Liverpool y el sistema de 12-atonal de "música" que iba a seguir si no hubiera sido por un exceso de exposición a la prensa. El sistema de 12 atonal consistía en sonidos pesados y repetitivos, tomado de la música del culto de Dionisio y el sacerdocio Baal por Theodor Adorno y dándole una idea "moderna" por este amigo especial de la Reina de Inglaterra y por lo tanto del Comité de los 300.

Los Beatles hicieron un trabajo perfecto, o quizás sería más correcto decir que Tavistock y Stanford hicieron un trabajo perfecto. Los Beatles reaccionaron simplemente como robots capacitados "con un poco de ayuda de sus amigos" con palabras-códigos para el uso de drogas y para lo que es "guay."

Los Beatles se convirtieron en un muy visible "nuevo tipo", más jerga Tavistock y, como tal, no pasó mucho tiempo antes de que el grupo popularizara nuevos estilos (modas en ropa, peinados y el uso del lenguaje) que molestaron a la generación anterior, como se pretendía. Esto fue parte del proceso de "fragmentación por mala adaptación" elaborado por *Willis Harmon* y su equipo de científicos sociales y manitas de ingeniería genética que se puso en acción.

El papel de los medios impresos y electrónicos en nuestra sociedad es crucial para el éxito de lavado de cerebro de grandes grupos de población. Guerras de bandas terminaban en Los Ángeles en 1966 cuando los medios de comunicación retiraron su cobertura. Lo mismo ocurrirá con la actual ola de guerras de pandillas en Los Ángeles. Las bandas callejeras se marchitarán a la vez que la cobertura de saturación de los medios de comunicación baje de tono hasta olvidarlos completamente. Al igual que en 1966, el tema se convertiría en "quemado". Las bandas callejeras han servido a su propósito de crear turbulencia e inseguridad. Exactamente el mismo patrón se siguió en el caso de la música "rock". Privados de atención de los medios, con el tiempo se toman su lugar en la historia.

A raíz de los Beatles, que por cierto fueron reunidos por el Instituto Tavistock, vinieron otros grupos de rock "Made in England", que, como los Beatles, tuvieron en Theo Adorno como escritor de sus letras de culto y de compositor de toda la "música".

*Tavistock y la Investigación de Stanford se embarcaron después en la segunda fase del trabajo* encargado por el Comité de 300. Esta nueva fase se hizo al calor del cambio social en América. Tan rápido como los Beatles habían aparecido en la escena americana, también lo hizo la "_Generación Beat_", palabras de activación diseñadas para separar y fragmentar la sociedad. Los medios de comunicación centran ahora su atención en las otras palabras acuñadas por Tavistock que salieron aparentemente de la nada: "_Beatniks_", "_hippies_", "_los niños de flor_" se convirtieron en parte del vocabulario de América. Se hizo popular como "marginal" y usar los pantalones vaqueros sucios y pelo largo sin lavar.

El grupo de nueva creación y su "estilo de vida" barrieron a millones de jóvenes estadounidenses hacia el culto. Los jóvenes de América se sometieron a una revolución radical sin ser conscientes de ello, mientras que la generación de más edad sentía impotencia, incapaz de identificar el origen de la crisis, y reaccionar ante las drogas de todo tipo, marihuana, y más tarde ácido lisérgico, "*LSD*", siempre tan convenientemente preparadas para ellos por la compañía farmacéutica suiza *Sandoz*, tras el descubrimiento de uno de sus químicos, Albert Hoffman, de cómo hacer ergotamina sintética, una poderosa droga que altera la mente. *El Comité de los 300 financió el proyecto a través de uno de sus bancos, SC Warburg*, y la droga fue llevada a América por el filósofo *Aldous Huxley*, el autor de "_Un mundo feliz_".

La nueva "droga de la maravilla" se distribuyó rápidamente en paquetes de tamaño "muestra", entregado de forma gratuita en los campus universitarios de todo Estados Unidos y en los conciertos de "Rock", que se convirtieron en el vehículo principal para la proliferación del uso de drogas. La pregunta que clama por una respuesta es, ¿qué hizo la Drug Enforcement Agency (DEA) en ese momento? Hay evidencia circunstancial convincente que parecería indicar que la DEA sabía lo que estaba pasando, pero se le ordenó no tomar ninguna acción.

Con un número muy considerable de nuevas bandas británicas de "rock" que llegan a los EE.UU., los conciertos de rock comenzaron a convertirse en un fijo en el calendario social de la juventud americana. A la par de estos "conciertos", el uso de drogas entre los jóvenes aumentó en proporción. El caos diabólico de ritmos fuertes y discordantes sonidos adormece la mente de los oyentes para ser fácilmente persuadidos a probar el nuevo fármaco sobre la base de que "todo el mundo lo está haciendo." La presión de grupo es un arma muy fuerte. *La "nueva cultura" recibió la máxima cobertura de los medios*, y no costó a los conspiradores ni una sola moneda de diez centavos.

De la misma manera, el Comité de los 300, (~ Ed., Que tenía cargo del Instituto Tavistock y *coordinado con los jesuitas*) utiliza "Los" Beatles para "popularizar" drogas sociales " entre los jóvenes de América. Ed Sullivan fue enviado a Inglaterra para familiarizarse con el primer grupo de rock del Instituto Tavistock para golpear las costas de Estados Unidos. Sullivan luego regresó a los Estados Unidos para elaborar la estrategia de los medios electrónicos en la forma de empaquetar y vender el grupo. Sin la plena cooperación de los medios electrónicos y Ed Sullivan, en particular, "The Beatles" y su "música" habrían muerto en vida. En cambio, nuestra vida nacional y el carácter de los Estados Unidos cambió para siempre.

*El hecho de que "The Beatles" tenían su música y letras escritas para ellos por Theo Adorno se ocultó de la vista pública.*

Antes, *cuando Michael Jackson compró el catálogo de las canciones de los Beatles que pertenecían a la cosecha de Theodor Adorno escribió que era dueño de la mayoría de toda su música y letra.* 

Theodor W. Adorno (Tavistock Institute) fue el cerebro detrás de los Beatles '' mientras sostenía los derechos de la música y, finalmente, vendió esos derechos a Michael Jackson.

Adorno, un músico clásico, escribió su música y todo estaba filtrado a través del falso Paul (Faul) que apenas podía leer una nota de la música. De hecho, el único músico verdadero en la banda era George Harrison. John era un poeta que podía rasguear algunos acordes y el batería Ringo para trucos era el mejor. George a menudo se preguntaba por qué nunca quisieron usar sus canciones.

Los Beatles fueron presentados al público como un medio para difundir la cultura juvenil que condujo a la difusión de la cultura del '*New Age*' y esto fue todo ello orientado a la creación de una cultura nihilista que es todo lo que vemos hoy. Se llama divide y vencerás, pero ahora se pone en una "caja de Pandora" completamente diferente si se quiere. Las cosas no son lo que parecen.


Theodor W. Adorno (Tavistock Institute) en 1964. (fuente)
Eso explica por qué los Beatles se separaran cuando lo hicieron, porque el señor* Adorno murió después de escribir las canciones y la música para el álbum Abbey Road*.



La ascensión de los Beatles al peldaño más alto del Rock and Roll Panteón, desplazando a Elvis Presley y leyendas del rock americano, *fue manipulada y desarrollada por la Corona Británica y la inteligencia militar británica.*

En agosto de 1963, en su primera aparición importante de televisión en el London Palladium, el periódico informó que la policía tuvo que contener las "1.000 adolescentes chillando", pero *la historia fue fabricada*. La foto del periódico fue recortada y en realidad se veían sólo tres adolescentes gritando y afirmó que era mil. Un reportero que estaba allí dijo más tarde que había menos de ocho niñas presentes. No hubo "disturbios" por las adolescentes frenéticas.

Del mismo modo, la histeria de la "Beatlemanía" fue fabricada en el aeropuerto JFK en febrero de 1964 cuando los Beatles llegaron a los EE.UU. para llevar a cabo el programa de Ed Sullivan.

Autobuses llenos de niñas de una escuela del Bronx fueron pagados por los promotores de los Beatles para gritar histéricamente cuando los Beatles se bajaran del avión y entraran en la terminal.

Era un truco publicitario fabricado, pero valió la pena en el preparado de la bomba de The Ed Sullivan Show, lo que hizo crear una actitud frenética entre muchos adolescentes estadounidenses y sentó las bases para una rienda más suelta sobre los límites morales y abrió la puerta para los niños de familias de clase media "decente" para comenzar a usar drogas, que es precisamente lo que la inteligencia británica, Tavistock, y la CIA tenían en mente todo el tiempo.

Y George Martin el "quinto Beatle" hizo todo los arreglos orquestales con Adorno en posteriores Beatles y bandas británicas que fueron asignados a (fuente)

La Escuela de Frankfurt se movió en la tesis de que los medios de comunicación podrían ser utilizados para inducir "estados mentales regresivos, la atomización de los individuos y la producción de una mayor responsabilidad", en otras palabras, la creación de la pasividad mediante el fomento de la alienación como en el adolescente rebelde sin una causa "o delincuentes juveniles de punk glorificados en "*Semilla de maldad*" en 1955. ¿de verdad crees que esas 2 películas que cambiaron los medios de comunicación de todo el hemisferio occidental eran sólo productos de algunos productores de Hollywood en la década de los 50 ???

La palabra "adolescente" ni siquiera fue utilizada hasta ese momento, y la cultura juvenil nació para romper familias en la altamente opresiva era de la guerra fría de los años 50 después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial, un paso para las agendas Globalistas.

Tras el estudio del Instituto Tavistock de psicosis de guerra, así como el desglose de la personalidad individual, como se describe en: ¿Cómo los británicos usan los soportes para la Guerra Psicológica":

"A partir de su trabajo, una tesis surgió: A través del uso del terror, el hombre puede ser reducido a un estado infantil y sumiso, en el que se ven empañados sus poderes de la razón, y en el que su respuesta emocional a las diversas situaciones y estímulos pueden llegar a ser predecibles, o en términos Tavistockianos, "rentable", mediante el control de los niveles de ansiedad es posible inducir un estado similar en grandes grupos de personas, cuyo comportamiento puede entonces ser controlado y manipulado por las fuerzas oligárquicas para quien trabaja Tavistock ".

Ahí tiene al "adolescente alienado" que nunca crece, pegado en su propio pequeño mundo insignificante como un plástico fabricado, "marginado" que nunca crece sin parar en el síndrome de Peter Pan, detenido el desarrollo.

Ese es el principio oculto de significado erótico = ECI Cristalización Inercia

La inercia es la resistencia de cualquier objeto físico a un cambio en su estado de movimiento o de reposo, o la tendencia de un objeto a resistir cualquier cambio en su movimiento.

Por lo tanto, el bombardeo a tope de Programación de la gente después de la Segunda Guerra Mundial con la radio y luego la televisión, además de películas y música a través de esa tecnología, era un asalto a las personas que no saben que se están programando y clonando, incluso los "rebeldes" que se estaban sintiendo "alienados" de la sociedad y sus padres y las viejas ideas ... La alienación es parte del divide y vencerás. (Fuente)


Parte II
*Nacimiento de Hard Rock n 'Roll en América y el movimiento hippie*


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

estas reportado, no spamees mis hilos, abre uno nuevo


----------



## cripton36 (6 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> JA JA
> 
> EN SERIO?
> 
> ...



muy en serio
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> *Veamos:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





allseeyingeye dijo:


> *Veamos:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sabia que Adorno habia escrito canciones para los Beatles... Podrias ampliar esa informacion con *fuentes fiables*?


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

NO SE PUEDE "SER MARXISTA"
IGUAL QUE NO EXISTE "MARXISMO CULTURAL"

EXISTE LOS EFECTOS, PERO NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER CON EL MARXISMO NI CON NINGUNA IZQUIERDA


_YA NO HAY <<MARXISTAS>> Y <<CAPITALISTA>>
SUPERADLO_

_ROCKEFELLER ERA QUIEN PAGABA A LOS "MARXISTAS CULTURALES" COMO THEODOR ADORNO_

MIRAD CUAL ES LA BATALLA HOY

OCULTISMO
SATANISMO
INTELIGENCIA ARTIFICIAL
SACRIFICOS HUMANO
VIGILANCIA MASIVA
CONTROL POR LO NOOSFERA DE LA CONCIENCIA HUMANA

sigue habiendo una guerra de clases, pero son entre los que tienen la informacion y pretender desinformar a los demas y los que viven sin saber nada REAL de VERDAD








por otra parte buena parte de la
historia
ciencia
fisica
quimica
linguistica y definiciones

que vienen en las enciclopedias

SON FAKE

pero bueno.

YO ME LO QUEDARIA POR SI HUBIERA ALGUN TIPO DE PROBLEMA DE ACCESO AL "NOOSFERA" DIGITAL


esto es una locura y de eso se trata

aqui un pavo que es al mismo tiempo

pedofilo
coronel del ejercito
satanista
Experto en operaciones psicologicas del ejercito

*QUE NO SABEMOS POR QUE EN LUGAR DE ESTAR EN EL TRULLO ESTA EXPLICANDO POR YOUTUBE COMO FUNCIONAN LAS OPERACIONES PSICOLOGIAS DE*

_*DISTORSION DE LA REALIDAD Y REESCRIBIR LA HISTORIA *_








ILLUMINATI , NWO , SATANISMO
*SUBVERSIÓN SATÁNICA DE LOS MILITARES DE LOS ESTADOS UNIDOS*
24/03/2017 BLOGMAN - BLACKSMITH OF TRUTH  2 COMENTARIOS
por Jeffrey Steinberg
_Este artículo aparece en la edición del 26 de agosto de 2005 de Executive Intelligence Review. Reimpreso de EIR, 2 de julio de 1999 ._

El 5 de febrero de 1999, en el Tribunal de Distrito de EE. UU. En Lincoln, Nebraska, tuvo lugar una audiencia extraordinaria en _Paul A. Bonacci v. Lawrence E. King_ , una acción civil en la que el demandante acusó de haber sido víctima de un abuso ritual por parte del acusado. como parte de una red de pedófilos en todo el país vinculada a poderosas figuras políticas en Washington, y a elementos del establecimiento militar y de inteligencia de los Estados Unidos. Tres semanas después, el 27 de febrero, el juez Warren K. Urbom ordenó a King, que actualmente se encuentra en una prisión federal, pagar $ 1 millón en daños a Bonacci, en lo que el abogado de Bonacci, John DeCamp, dijo que era una clara señal de que "la evidencia presentada era creíble."
Durante la audiencia del 5 de febrero, Noreen Gosch sorprendió a la corte con un testimonio jurado que vincula *al teniente coronel Michael Aquino* (retirado) del *ejército de los EE. UU* . Su hijo Johnny, de 12 años de edad, fue secuestrado en las calles de West Des Moines, Iowa, el 5 de septiembre de 1982, mientras hacía las entregas de los periódicos a primera hora de la mañana. Desde su secuestro, ella ha dedicado todo su tiempo y recursos a encontrar a su hijo y a exponer los peligros a los que se enfrentan millones de niños en los Estados Unidos a partir de este horroroso y literalmente satánico subterráneo de los desviadores rituales.

*Aquino: Pentagram poster boy*
"Hemos investigado, hemos hablado, hasta el momento, 35 víctimas de esta organización dijeron que se llevaron a mi hijo y son responsables de lo que le pasó a Paul, y pueden verificar todo lo que ha sucedido", dijo a la corte.
“Lo que esta historia involucra es una función elaborada, diré, que fue una rama de un programa gubernamental. El programa MK-Ultra fue desarrollado en la década de 1950 por la CIA. Fue utilizado para ayudar a espiar a otros países durante la Guerra Fría porque sentían que los otros países nos estaban espiando.
"Fue muy exitoso. Podrían hacerlo muy bien ".
*Luego, la bomba de Aquino: “Bueno, entonces había un hombre llamado Michael Aquino. Estaba en el ejército. Tenía las mejores autorizaciones del Pentágono. Era un pedófilo. Él era un satanista. Ha fundado el Templo de Set. Y era amigo íntimo de Anton LaVey. Los dos eran muy activos en el abuso sexual ritualista. Y aplazaron los fondos de este programa gubernamental para usar [en] esta experimentación con niños.*
“Donde separan deliberadamente las personalidades de estos niños en múltiplos, de modo que cuando son interrogados o prestados bajo juramento o son interrogados bajo un detector de mentiras, a menos que el operador sepa cómo cuestionar un trastorno de personalidad múltiple, no aparecen evidencia."
Ella continuó: "Usaron a estos niños para comprometer sexualmente a los políticos o a cualquier otra persona de la que deseen tener el control. Esto suena tan lejano y tan extraño que al principio tuve problemas para aceptarlo hasta que me presentaron los datos. Tenemos la prueba. En blanco y negro."
Al ser interrogado por DeCamp, Gosch informó: "Sé que Michael Aquino ha estado en Iowa. Sé que Michael Aquino ha estado en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Offutt [una base del Comando Aéreo Estratégico, cerca de Omaha, que estaba vinculada a las actividades de King]. Sé que ha tenido contacto con muchos de estos niños ”.
Paul Bonacci, quien a la vez fue víctima y miembro del sindicato nacional de delitos de pedofilia, identificó posteriormente a Aquino como el hombre que ordenó el secuestro de Johnny Gosch. En su testimonio del 5 de febrero, Bonacci se refirió al autor intelectual del secuestro de Gosch como "el Coronel".
Un segundo testigo que testificó en la audiencia del 5 de febrero, Rusty Nelson, fue el fotógrafo personal de King. Más tarde describió a _EIR_ otro incidente que vinculó a King con Aquino, mientras que el oficial de las fuerzas especiales del Ejército todavía estaba en servicio activo de reserva. En algún momento a fines de la década de 1980, Nelson estaba con King en un elegante hotel en el centro de Minneapolis, cuando vio personalmente a King entregar una maleta llena de efectivo y bonos al "Coronel", a quien más tarde identificó positivamente como Aquino. Según Nelson, King le dijo que la maleta con dinero en efectivo y bonos estaba destinada a los Contras nicaragüenses, y que "el Coronel" era parte del aparato de apoyo encubierto de la Contra, que por lo demás estaba asociado con*El teniente coronel Oliver North, el vicepresidente George Bush y el "gobierno secreto paralelo" que ejecutaron desde la Casa Blanca.*
¿Quién es el teniente coronel Michael Aquino (retirado), y qué dicen las pruebas reveladas en una audiencia en la corte de Nebraska sobre el estado actual de las cosas dentro del ejército de los EE. UU.? ¿Es el caso Aquino una especie de aberración extraña que se deslizó fuera de la pantalla del radar del Pentágono?
De ninguna manera.
*Aquino, Satanás y los militares de los Estados Unidos.*
A lo largo de gran parte de la década de 1980, Aquino estuvo en el centro de una controversia relacionada con el consentimiento del Pentágono a las prácticas satánicas absolutas dentro de los servicios militares. Aquino también fue el principal sospechoso de una serie de escándalos de pedofilia relacionados con el abuso sexual de cientos de niños, incluidos los niños del personal militar que prestan servicio en la estación del Ejército de los EE. UU. De Presidio en el Área de la Bahía de San Francisco. *Además, incluso cuando los oficiales de la División de Investigación Criminal del Ejército investigaban a Aquino por su participación en los casos de pedofilia, conservaba las autorizaciones de seguridad de más alto nivel y participaba en trabajos pioneros en operaciones psicológicas militares ("operaciones psicológicas").*
El 14 de agosto de 1987, la policía de San Francisco allanó la casa de Aquino en Russian Hill, que compartió con su esposa Lilith. La redada fue en respuesta a las denuncias de que la casa había sido el escenario de una brutal violación de una niña de cuatro años. El principal sospechoso de la violación, un ministro bautista llamado Gary Hambright, fue acusado formalmente en septiembre de 1987 por cargos de haber cometido "actos lascivos y lascivos" con seis niños y cuatro niñas, con edades comprendidas entre tres y siete años, entre septiembre y octubre. 1986. En el momento de los presuntos delitos sexuales, Hambright trabajaba en un centro de cuidado infantil en la base del Ejército de los EE. UU. En el Presidio. En el momento de la acusación de Hambright, la policía de San Francisco acusó que estaba involucrado en al menos 58 incidentes separados de abuso sexual infantil.
Según un artículo publicado en el _San Francisco Examiner_ del 30 de octubre de 1987 , una de las víctimas había identificado a Aquino y su esposa como participantes en la violación infantil. Según la víctima, los Aquinos habían filmado escenas de la niña a la que Hambright acariciaba en una bañera. La descripción que hizo el niño de la casa, que también era la sede del Templo Satánico de Set de Aquino, fue tan detallada que la policía pudo obtener una orden de registro. Durante la redada, confiscaron 38 cintas de video, negativos fotográficos y otra evidencia de que la casa había sido el centro de una red de pedofilia que operaba en y alrededor de las bases militares de los EE. UU.
Aquino y su esposa nunca fueron acusados en el incidente. Aquino afirmó que había estado en Washington en ese momento, se inscribió en un curso de oficiales de reserva de un año de duración en la Universidad de Defensa Nacional, aunque admitió que realizó visitas frecuentes al Área de la Bahía y a su iglesia / hogar. La protesta pública sobre la acusación de Hambright hizo que el Ejército de los EE. UU. Transfiriera a Aquino del Presidio, donde era el subdirector de entrenamiento de reserva, al Centro de Personal de la Reserva del Ejército de los EE. UU. En St. Louis.
El 19 de abril de 1988, el fiscal estadounidense Joseph Russoniello desestimó la acusación de diez cargos contra Hambright, alegando que, si bien había pruebas claras de abuso infantil (seis de los niños contrajeron la enfermedad venérea, clamidia), no hubo suficientes Evidencia para vincular a Hambright (o los Aquinos) con los crímenes. Los padres de varias de las víctimas acusaron que las acciones de Russoniello demostraron que "el sistema federal se ha roto al no poder proteger los derechos de los ciudadanos de tres a ocho años".
Más tarde, Russoniello se vería implicado en los esfuerzos por encubrir los vínculos entre los contras nicaragüenses y las organizaciones sudamericanas de tráfico de cocaína, lo que plantea mayores dudas sobre si la decisión de no procesar a Hambright y Aquino tenía "implicaciones para la seguridad nacional".
De hecho, el 22 de abril de 1989, el Ejército de los EE. UU. Envió cartas a los padres de al menos 56 de los niños que, según se cree, fueron abusados de Hambright, instándoles a que se les haga una prueba del virus de inmunodeficiencia humana (VIH), porque Hambright, un ex trabajador de un centro de cuidado diurno, fue reportado como portador.
El 13 de mayo de 1989, _San Jose Mercury News_ informó que Aquino y su esposa habían sido interrogados recientemente por investigadores del Ejército acerca de los cargos de abuso infantil por parte de la pareja en dos condados del norte de California, Sonoma y Mendocino. Una niña de 9 años en Santa Rosa, California, y un niño de 11 años en Fort Bragg, también en California, identificaron por separado a Aquino como el violador en una serie de incidentes de 1985, después de que lo habían visto por televisión.


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No sabia que Adorno habia escrito canciones para los Beatles... Podrias ampliar esa informacion con *fuentes fiables*?



es un rumor del cual hay PAGINAS Y PAGINAS en los foros de FANS de los beatles

Igual no es verdad

Pero si no lo fue, da igual, por lo podria haber sido perfectamente

*EL PRESUNTO MARXISMO CULTURAL NO HA SIDO MAS QUE UNA <<PSY OP>> DE LA OLIGARQUIA GLOBALISTA PARA CULPAR A UN MARXISMO QUE YA NO EXISTE...*

*DE PRECISAMENTE, LOS EXCESOS DEL PROPIO <<CAPITALISMO>> *
que tampoco existe como tal, vivimos un Crooney Capitalism de mafias y oligarcas o incluso un Comunismo Capitalismo a la china con planes quiquenales dictados del Comite Central de la Union Europa
que os voy a contar que no sepais!

aprovechando que todos los BABY BOOMERS estan mentalmente programados para cagarse de miedo con el COCO COMUNISTA y les es mas facil asumir psicologicamente que los males del mundo, son de unos COMUNISTAS MALOS o de la momia de Grasmci, que no sus propias elites

O de las elites globalistas que tambien les han educado a ellos mismos

Por eso la gente dice que el PLUTOCRATA y NAZI CONFESO DE SOROS ES "ULTRA IZQUIERDA"
fijaros que nivel de distorsion!


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> es un rumor del cual hay PAGINAS Y PAGINAS en los foros de FANS de los beatles
> 
> Igual no es verdad
> 
> ...



Vale, ahora entiendo por que te tenia en ignore. Por culpa de gente como tu los marxistas nos llaman conspiranoicos. Te pido no escribas mas en este hilo.


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

por que eres un comunista trasnochado, asi que hablaremos los demas y tu seguiras en tu mundo de piruleta comunista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

Y como bonus track dejo este magnifico analisis de Capitana Marvel en clave antimarxista


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 May 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Parafraseando a Ominae (mea culpa, cuánto tardé en comprenderlo...!!) el problema es que la gente 'normal' no imagina que mientras tú te levantas a trabajar y echas una caña con tus amigos o te vas a comprar con tu pareja, hay un sector psicopático del mundo que está dedicando sus esfuerzos (con tu dinero encima!) en investigar cómo manipularte.
> 
> Yo soy completamente anti-teorías conspiratorias, la concepción y el funcionamiento del mundo y la sociedad no está regida por las directrices de unos pocos privilegiados que manejan el mundo como si el resto fuéramos marionestas. Siempre hay variables mucho más lógicas, en incentivo individual, las variables sociales y económicas, las reacciones humanas.
> 
> ...



Y tienes todavía tics de la manipulación, como:

-Lo de Goebbels es una mentira del marxismo cultural. Lo que hizo es evitar que el marxismo entrase en Alemania y denunciar esto mismo. Por eso es el "malo" segun el marxismo cultural dominante

-La igualdad hombre/mujer como algo deseable. Cualquier tipo de igualdad es lo peor, tanto porque a nivel social es un desastre, como a nivel biologico es deseable. Y recuerda que toda la "hiwaldaz" que tu quieras, pero en una guerra al que reventarán en 7 pedazos es a quien tiene polla


----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 May 2019)

Vaya, y nadie da respuestas a lo que es realmente el "marxismo cultural". (a lo largo del hilo)
Se parece a un termino muy utilizado por el facherio foril. ??????


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Vaya, y nadie da respuestas a lo que es realmente el "marxismo cultural". (a lo largo del hilo)
> Se parece a un termino muy utilizado por el facherio foril. ??????



por que es un tema para gilipollas

ya lo terminado yo, ea

FIN DEL HILO

os ha ahorrado PUTAS HORAS de busqueda, de buscar en foros americanos de filosofia politica y de contrastar con quien de verdad le interesa SABER LA VERDAD DE LAS COSAS

El problema es que hay mucho sucnormal que

a) NO QUIERE SABER LA VERDAD
si no que que quiere

b) INVENTARSEA A SU FAVOR

c) O CONFIRMAR LAS POLLADAS QUE LE ENSEÑARON
ya que ahora le da ansidedad enterarse de que le timaron o se dejo engañar 


con subnormales asi saldra el mismo tema 1 y otra vez


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

repito

OS LO DICE UNO DE LOS CORONELES DEL EJERCITO ENCARGADOS DE LAS PSY OPS AMERICANAS

*QUE SU OBJETIVO ES LIAR Y CONFUNDIR SIN LIMITARSE POR CUESTIONES ETICAS O MORALES*

Y IMPLICADO EN LA IGLESIA DE SATAN
EN LA INDUSTRIA MUSICAL
EN HOLLYWOOD
Y AHORA PARECE SER QUE EN LA I.A.s e internet

el tio es pederasta y satanista y esta libre

asi cualquier cosa que creais saber

ES UNA PUTA MIERDA Y PROBABLEMENTE SEA FALSA



*NO ES "MARXISMO CULTURAL"*

*ES MAS BIEN "SATANISMO / OCULTISMO CULTURAL" * "


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

*ESTO ES NIVEL ENTRETENIMIENTO*

no es ni mucho preciso

PERO SI ES "NIVEL INTRODUCTORIO"
con serias imprecisiones
serios malentendidos
y serias asunciones de los postulados de la propia propaganda que pretende combatir

A PESAR DE LAS MAL INTERPRETACIONES GARRAFALES QUE TIENE
ES FACIL DE VER
y vale para familiarse con el concepto

*EL PRESUNTO "COMUNISMO" ...
MAS BIEN ES TAMBIEN "DEEP STATE" ENTENDIDO COMO RED DE SOCIEDADES SECRETAS*
HIJOPVTAS 






29:05
*Socialism: An Inconvenient Truth [Eps 3]*
86 mil visualizacionesHace 1 mes

Subtítulos



28:46
*The Secret Societies Behind Communism [Ep 2]*
124 mil visualizacionesHace 1 mes

Subtítulos



23:26
*Why Communism is the Deep State's Mind Control Cult [Ep1]*
128 mil visualizacionesHace 1 mes

Subtítulos


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (6 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> por que es un tema para gilipollas
> 
> ya lo terminado yo, ea
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 May 2019)

Rudi Rocker dijo:


> Vaya, y nadie da respuestas a lo que es realmente el "marxismo cultural". (a lo largo del hilo)
> Se parece a un termino muy utilizado por el facherio foril. ??????



excuse me? estas de coña? Quiza quieres una definicion exacta? No la hay, como tampoco la hay para neoliberalismo o democracia. Pero esta claro que hay esfuerzos para cambiar la mentalidad de la gente por medio de la produccion cultural, mediatica y educativa, basados en la dialectica marxista de opresor-oprimido.

Para ello _okupan_ las instituciones que generan cultura y valores


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Supongo que esto sera como lo de Adorno y Los Beatles... cosas que se dicen en foros americanos...



que va
fue un reto que se pudo de moda en el instagram de los politicos en el siglo 18




















*L MARX HIDDEN HAND*

Karl Marx (1818 – 1883) is best known for his books _Das Capital_ and an action guide for the newly formed Communist League, the _Communist Manifesto_. His ideas on class struggles with the rich capitalist upper class (bourgeoisie) and the poor industrial working class (proletariat) are still very much relevant today, with the recent Occupy Wall Street movement bringing the existence of the 1 percenters once again to light.
Stalin’s interpretation of communism was significantly different than Marx’s. Under Stalin, the workers did not owned factories (his cronies did), there weren’t any free education, and Soviets were not allowed to vote or recall government officials.
Communism is often regarded as an Illuminati creation by observers. Here, Karl Marx is photographed making the Hidden Hand gesture.
*Is Karl Marx ILLUMINATI?*

4


----------



## Gumball (6 May 2019)

Un resumen *Allseenyingeye*  porque mucho foto y vídeo pero cuando salgo de casa no veo nada de eso.

Queremos propuestas concretas, hechos, "facts", pruebas de manipulaciones contantes y sonantes.

Hasta donde yo sé, tiene que ser "disruptores" mentales como el esmarfon, que te llevan a un nivel de alienamiento distinto de tu mente creativa y despejada. En los conciertos también hay mucho rollo simbólico que no sé a dónde lleva, pero tantas lucecitas de colores no pueden ser buenas.


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

Gumball dijo:


> Un resumen *Allseenyingeye* porque mucho foto y vídeo pero cuando salgo de casa no veo nada de eso.
> 
> Queremos propuestas concretas, hechos, "facts", pruebas de manipulaciones contantes y sonantes.
> 
> Hasta donde yo sé, tiene que ser "disruptores" mentales como el esmarfon, que te llevan a un nivel de alienamiento distinto de tu mente creativa y despejada. En los conciertos también hay mucho rollo simbólico que no sé a dónde lleva, pero tantas lucecitas de colores no pueden ser buenas.



si esta puesto parriba del hilo

que realmente mas que marxismo o capitalismo

lo que habria serian redes de sociedades secretas ocultiatas (aqui entraria DE TODO, un batiburrillo ultra HETEROGENEO, disparatado y muchas veces contradictorio) de creencias esotericas y ocultistas

que basicamente solo se pondrian de acuerdo A LA HORA DE ROBAR A LOS DE ABAJO y poco mas, con constantes guerras entre ellos


aqui TROSKY, que no lo encontre en foto

SIP; LOS TROSKOS TAMBIEN, LOS QUE MAS DE HECHO xD


----------



## allseeyingeye (6 May 2019)

DESDE TROSKISTAS
A
CASAS REALES
pasando por Robert de Niro en el Padrino
Napoleon
El otro y el de la trompeta 

TODOS EN EL AJO 

Por eso digo, que todo esto "no lo ha organizo Gramsci" como lo han hecho creer a las derecha americana del BABY BOOM


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> DESDE TROSKISTAS
> A
> CASAS REALES
> pasando por Robert de Niro en el Padrino
> ...



Agradezco tu interes, pero te vuelvo a decir amablemente que estos contenidos no van en este hilo. Hay un foro dedicado a las conspiraciones.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Agradezco tu interes, pero te vuelvo a decir amablemente que estos contenidos no van en este hilo. Hay un foro dedicado a las conspiraciones.



Pero no me ibas a poner en ignore?
te jodes
EL MATERIALISMO HISTORICO NO EXISTE

fue una mierda que se inventaron para que fraca exagenarios de ahora, vieran como Felipe Gonzalez acababa en la cubierta de un yate


aqui te lo dicen mas claro

*QUE LO VAMOS A LLAMAR "HEGELIANISMO" PARA QUE LA BANDA DE SUBNORMALES DE MAS DE 50 TACOS QUE NO SABEN NI DONDE TIENEN LA POLLA NO SEPAN NI DE QUE COÑO LE HABLAMOS

¿PARA QUE LOS SUBNORMALES AMASTREADOS DURANTE DECADAS EN IZQU VS DERECHAS LES EXPLOTE EN POCO CEREBRO QUE TIENE?*

*NO JODER. HACEMOS UN POCO DE MARKETING Y DECIMOS QUE TODO ESO QUE NO NOS GUSTA, ES MARXISMO CULTURAL*

"cosa de rojos" ea!
claro que si

Y los rojos tan contentos, por que tamien son gilipollas y se siente "poderosos" de pronto
como le pasa al Feminismo


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La banca privada promocionando a marxistas...
> 
> Slavoj Zizek y Miren Etxezarreta se encuentran en el Foro “Enciende la Tierra” CajaCanarias para “Pedir lo imposible” – Fundación CajaCanarias
> 
> ...



Y el marxismo se opone al capital.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Pero no me ibas a poner en ignore?
> te jodes
> EL MATERIALISMO HISTORICO NO EXISTE
> 
> ...



O sea, que tu argumento para convencerme es el video de un sodomita progre que se limito a leer el articulo de Wikipedia sobre marxismo cultural y convertirlo en video gracioso. Mira, en serio, sabes por que no te vas al foro de conspiraciones? Porque no te hace caso ni tu puta madre y lo unico que te queda es trolear, pero ahora mismo voy a denunciar todos tus mensajes a Calopez. Te recuerdo que estas en el foro de POLITICA, y tus mensajes no van en este hilo, maxime cuando su autor (yo) te esta pidiendo que no escribas. Atente a las consecuencias.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> O sea, que tu argumento para convencerme es el video de un sodomita progre que se limito a leer el articulo de Wikipedia sobre marxismo cultural y convertirlo en video gracioso. Mira, en serio, sabes por que no te vas al foro de conspiraciones? Porque no te hace caso ni tu puta madre y lo unico que te queda es trolear, pero ahora mismo voy a denunciar todos tus mensajes a Calopez. Te recuerdo que estas en el foro de POLITICA, y tus mensajes no van en este hilo, maxime cuando su autor (yo) te esta pidiendo que no escribas. Atente a las consecuencias.




el hilo es mas mio
asi que de que sepa algo del tema, de que se haya informado, vuelva y quiza pueda aportar algo con propiedad
mientras, si es tan amable

*NO MOLESTE


PROGRE*


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Pero no me ibas a poner en ignore?
> te jodes
> EL MATERIALISMO HISTORICO NO EXISTE
> 
> ...



No se destapa nada. Es hegelianismo en ultimo término ya que el marxismo proviene del hegelianismo que es a lo que en el fragmento ese sin contexto, que parece que vienen de una discusión anterior, se refieren. El friki del video tambien elige ignorar que el interviniente dice "es neo-marxismo cultural" lo cual seria la definición correcta. Hegelianismo, marxismo cultural o neomarxismo cultural son TODOS terminos válidos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> No se destapa nada. Es hegelianismo en ultimo término ya que el marxismo proviene del hegelianismo que es a lo que en el fragmento ese sin contexto, que parece que vienen de una discusión anterior, se refieren. El friki del video tambien elige ignorar que el interviniente dice "es neo-marxismo cultural" lo cual seria la definición correcta. Hegelianismo, marxismo cultural o neomarxismo cultural son TODOS terminos válidos.






Eso es lo que trato de exponer que las etiquetas ideologicas, han sido deliberdamente ALTERADAS y OFUSCADAS


la mayoria de intelectuales en los que se han basado las derechas Neocon o cualquiera, SON MAS HEGELIANOS que hegel

Por cierto, no confudi con HENGELS

https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1111/1540-6253.12337


"El fin de la Historia y el último hombre"
*Fukuyama* es conocido sobre todo por haber escrito el controvertido libro El fin de la Historia y el último hombre de 1992, en el que defiende la teoría de que la historia humana como lucha entre ideologías ha concluido, ha dado inicio a un mundo basado en la política y economía de libre mercado que se ha impuesto a lo que el autor denomina utopías tras el fin de la Guerra Fría. I*nspirándose en He*gel, idealista alemán, y en alguno de sus exegetas del siglo XX, como Alexandre Kojève, afirma que el motor de la historia es el deseo de reconocimiento, el thymos platónico, se ha paralizado en la actualidad con lo que Fukuyama califica el fracaso del régimen comunista, que demuestra que la única opción viable es el liberalismo democrático, constituyendo así en el llamado pensamiento único: las ideologías ya no son necesarias y han sido sustituidas por la Economía. Estados Unidos sería así la única realización posible del sueño marxista de una sociedad sin clases. Pero esto no significa que ya no sucederán más cosas a través de la historia: ésta va generalmente determinada por la ciencia, la cual no ha encontrado todavía sus límites. En la actualidad sería el turno de la biología, y los descubrimientos que se hagan en esta ciencia determinarán el futuro.

es como el lio de los coches y las motorizaciones

GRUPO VAG

Coche frances

Motor Rolls Royce

motor aleman

Motor Coreano

Coches Coreanos

Renault

Mercedes

Coche americano

Chevrolet

Coches Franceses

----------------------------------

2019 TODO ESE SE TRADUCE EN 
TODO LOS COCHES PARECEN NEVERAS DE COLORES








HEGELIANOS Y MARXI CULTUS SON TODOS, DERECHAS E IZQUIERDA

SOLO CAMBIAN LA CARROCERIA Y CUANTRO COSAS SEGUN MERCADOS

TODOS SE COPIAN. Y A LA GENTE SE LA VA LA OLLA IMITANDO.

En politica en coches o lo que sea

HEGELIANOS SON TODOS














tanto es asi, que Laclau y Errejon tuvieron que REINVINDICARLO COMO DE IZQUIERDAS (La Razon Populista) por que sentian que se lo habian quitao

, tocate las narices xD



> El finde pasado estuvimos en la playa y cuando fui al coche a llevar las maletas, entendí gráficamente el porqué del triunfo de los SUV.
> Mi coche, un familiar, no es precisamente pequeño, mide 4,70 m de longitud, y tampoco es de los más baratos del mercado, pero aparcado entre SUV luce tanto como un modesto Ford Fiesta.
> Así que no es extraño que la gañanada media española esté completamente abducida con la posesión de este tipo de vinículo.
> Aquí dejo la prueba.
> ¡Ah, y no, no es por la perspectiva, en la realidad era casi peor pues toda la fila de coches eran SUV o todoterrenos!!


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> Eso es lo que trato de exponer que las etiquetas ideologicas, han sido deliberdamente ALTERADAS y OFUSCADAS
> 
> 
> la mayoria de intelectuales en los que se han basado las derechas Neocon o cualquiera, SON MAS HEGELIANOS que hegel
> ...



Sospecho que la influencia de Hegel y el pensamiento hegeliano tiene que ver con el monopolio de la izquierda de la cultura y la educación. Cuando obligas a tu oponente a entender el mundo en tus términos has ganado. 

La izquierda ha expulsado a todos los demas del debate ideológico. No hay una ideologia de derechas fuera del ambito económico, sencillamente no existe. Irónico dado que la izquierda se crea como una respuesta ideologica en el ambito económico, lo que expulsa a la izquierda del debate económico es la pura realidad. Sus recetas fracasan cuando se aplican. 

Desgraciadamente deberá ocurrir lo mismo con lo social con un altísimo coste. El comunismo es mas destructivo que las bombas atómicas. Temo las consecuencias del progresismo.


----------



## Caym (7 May 2019)

Combatir el marxismo con medios convencionales es legitimar su victimismo, buscan constantemente la confrontación usando falacias como pretexto.

Es preferible dejar que las mentiras sobre las que se sostiene su discurso se hundan por la imposición de la realidad.

¿Para qué combatir para salvar a una sociedad que ha decidido rendirse voluntariamente de forma mayoritaria ante el marxismo?

Cada uno debe actuar conforme a sus propias convicciones y juntarse con los suyos.

La insumisión fiscal es el camino para dejar de alimentar al parásito.

Margaret Thatcher: "_El socialismo fracasa_ cuando se les acaba el _dinero de los demás_"


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

yo lo queria insistir, es que no seria tanto

"marxismo"

si no mas bien "un refrito de tecnicas de manipulacion" que han cogido fama por acharselas a la presunta izquierda maxista

pero que en realidad son UNIVERSALES

Y hoy en dia ya casi que la gente empieza a llamarlas mas bien GLOBALISMO O DEEP STATE

por que orienta mejor sobre la complejida del ENEMIGO ESTE DE TODOS

Cuando han empezado a usarlo, es por lo que explica el tio del ultimo video, seria imposible hablarle a una generacion de langosteros BABY BOOMERS americanos, que coño es todo eso del DEEP STATE o cosas asi, es mejor decirles, "COMUNISTAS"



















lo de marxismo puede tener su funcionalidad a la hora de hacer "pedagogia politica" , de hecho joder, YO LO HAGO si pones "marxi cultu" y "marxismo cultural" en el foro van a salir post mios usandolo , por que se que la gente "lo pilla", pero a sabiendas de tecnicamente eso no es un concepto "REAL"




LO MALO DE USAR MARXISMO CULTURAL "PARA ENTENDERSE"... "

PUES EL PELIGRO DE QUE LA GENTE SE QUEDE EN ESE CONCEPTO Y SE NOS LIE

O QUE LOS QUE REALMENTE SIEMPRE ESTUVIERON DE ESA MANIPULACION QUE LLAMAMOS "MARXISMO CULTURAL"

*NOS SIGUAN MANIPULANDO CON SUS MENTIRAS, MANIPULACIONES HISTORICAS E IDEOLIGCAS Y FALTA ABSLUTA DE LA MAS ELEMENTAL ETICA EN EL DISCURSO*












¡
*¿ QUE EXCUSA HAN USADO LA PSOE*_* / CIUDADANOS ....*_

*PARTIDOS INSTRUMENTALES LOS "ANTICOMUNISTAS" BILDERBERG
PARA DARLE EL RECUENTO DE LAS ELECCIONES ESPAÑOLAS A UNA EMPRESA DEL OLIGARCA GLOBALISTA AL SERVICIO DE LAS FAMILIAS REALES EUROPEAS ?*


pues el discurso de los "hacker rusos" y de la "colusion rusa", por que es lo que han educado durante 50 años a muchos americanos y saben que la gente ya esta medio programada mentalmente por la (falsa) guerra fria


POR ESO PARECE MAS SENSANTO IR TRATAND DE IR DEJANTO ATRAS ESTOS TERMINOS ERRONEOS

PARA IR MOVIENDOSE YA EN LOS DE GLOBALISMO Y DEEP ESTATE vs CIUDADANIA Y ESTADOS NACION

creo


----------



## Zarathustra El Ermitaño (7 May 2019)

Un objetivo de tomar el poder por parte del marxismo siempre hubo, de manera abierta. Por lo tanto, nunca hubo tal 'conspiración' al estilo de la conspiración judeo-masónica que tanto predica tanto loco por ahí. La izquierda en general está muriendo, ya que ni el proletariado está más empobrecido, ni se ha comprobado que la historia sea teleológica, al menos en el sentido marxista; tampoco la plusvalía tiene menor significado que se coincida con la realidad.

El capitalismo nunca tuvo una real competencia con el socialismo, porque este último es imposible. Lo que hubo fue una lucha entre 'imperios', que tenían un estilo de vida y u otro; uno prometedor y otro condenado al fracaso, debido a los sistemas económicos adoptados. Por eso, encuentro soberana estupidez contraponer 'capitalismo' y 'socialismo', porque para empezar, el capitalismo (que tiene también internamente interpretaciones y variantes) no es una ideología, _hay_ ideologías que se sustentan sobre él, a diferencia del socialismo, que es un sistema de mundo totalmente abstracto y artificial; al capitalismo _se lo descubrió_, al socialismo _se lo inventó_ un filósofo en su escritorio. El socialismo perdura económicamente hasta que se consumen los recursos económicos creados por el capitalismo o por otro sistema (feudalismo, mercantilismo, corporativismo estatal), y políticamente hasta que acontece algo que hace que se cambie de sistema político. El socialismo no utiliza nada nuevo en cuestión de control económico ni político: desde el principio de la civilización, gobiernos totalitarios trataron de controlar la economía por la fuerza por miedo al poder que podrían adquirir los agentes económicos, obviamente los resultados siempre fueron infructuosos, especialmente para la gente común.

Por otro lado, los cambios sociales del siglo XX de orden feminismo, liberación sexual, derechos LGTB, etc. eran más bien inevitables desde la Revolución Francesa hacia acá. Lo que pasa es que el marxismo, y en general la izquierda (porque no vamos a juntar marxismo y Escuela de Frankfurt con posmodernismo, aunque pertenezcan a la categoría política de 'izquierda') al querer adquirir el poder para realizar sus transformaciones sociales, pues no les queda otra que estudiar el poder y a la sociedad, de ahí que la izquierda sea bastante buena en sociología; pero, fallan totalmente cuando creen que pueden transformar el fenómeno económico, ya que les falta realismo y pesimismo (características que se asocian más a la 'derecha', tanto conservadora como liberal).


----------



## Zarathustra El Ermitaño (7 May 2019)

Complementando. Como bien sabemos, el mercado suple cualquier demanda, así esta sea de criticar al propio capitalismo. Así que de ahí se desprende el hecho de que tengamos a los izquierdistas de caviar, los progres de iPhone (categoría válida cuando son el tipo de progre-comunista o progre-anticapitalista), poleras del Che Guevara, etc. Es tragicómico.


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Caym dijo:


> Combatir el marxismo con medios convencionales es legitimar su victimismo, buscan constantemente la confrontación usando falacias como pretexto.
> 
> Es preferible dejar que las mentiras sobre las que se sostiene su discurso se hundan por la imposición de la realidad.
> 
> ...



el marxsmo no tiene relacion alguna con el socialism.. no seas bruto hijo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Zarathustra El Ermitaño dijo:


> Complementando. Como bien sabemos, el mercado suple cualquier demanda, así esta sea de criticar al propio capitalismo. Así que de ahí se desprende el hecho de que tengamos a los izquierdistas de caviar, los progres de iPhone (categoría válida cuando son el tipo de progre-comunista o progre-anticapitalista), poleras del Che Guevara, etc. Es tragicómico.



es cierto. pero eso pasa porque no hay ningun movimiento anticapitalista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Zarathustra El Ermitaño (7 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> es cierto. pero eso pasa porque no hay ningun movimiento anticapitalista.
> te Saluda un marxista



Al nivel del s. XX ya no más, al menos en general. Movimientos progres que _quieran_ derrumbar el capitalismo, los hay por montones, idealizadores del viejo comunismo, sin embargo, son hasta más ignorantes del proceso económico 'capitalista' que los viejos comunistas. Por eso, la izquierda ha pasado de trágica a tragicómica.


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Zarathustra El Ermitaño dijo:


> Al nivel del s. XX ya no más, al menos en general. Movimientos progres que _quieran_ derrumbar el capitalismo, los hay por montones, idealizadores del viejo comunismo, sin embargo, son hasta más ignorantes del proceso económico 'capitalista' que los viejos comunistas. Por eso, la izquierda ha pasado de trágica a tragicómica.



tienes parte de razon.
sabes por que parte?
porque las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas nunca han tenido intencion de abolir el capital.
ellos siempre han sido reformistas capitalistas de izquierda.
mientras que el marxismo es abolicionista y despues de la ultima crisis economica 2008 en Adelante es cuando mas vigencia tiene.
el socialism de las izquierdas solo son reformas politicas al mismo Sistema de produccion capitalista y siempre en paises tercermundistas. mientras que el marxismo toma vigencia en paises desarrollado porque proclama una Sociedad postcapitalista con su Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalismo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Caym (7 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el marxsmo no tiene relacion alguna con el socialism.. no seas bruto hijo
> te Saluda un marxista



En la teoría marxista, el socialismo es una de las fases que lleva al establecimiento del comunismo, según la teoría del materialismo histórico, sustituye al capitalismo para llevar al comunismo. 

No es que lo diga yo, es una evidencia.

Pero claro para los marxistas una cosa es la teoría, otra la práctica y nunca coinciden entre sí, de ahi vuestra obsesión por negar la realidad histórica.


----------



## Zarathustra El Ermitaño (7 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tienes parte de razon.
> sabes por que parte?
> porque las izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas nunca han tenido intencion de abolir el capital.
> ellos siempre han sido reformistas capitalistas de izquierda.
> ...



Yo entiendo a lo que vas. Ya que Marx dice que al final de la historia no existirá más Estado. Sin embargo, te pregunto: ¿Realmente crees que esa promesa se cumplirá? Es que es prácticamente un Evangelio secular. Claramente es una secularización de la escatología cristiana, sólo que en vez de que Dios realice el Juicio Final, lo hace el proletariado mediante la Revolución. Es una utopía. Está negando toda la naturaleza humana, es por eso que cuando se pretende llevar a cabo el sistema de Marx, termina en totalitarismo.


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Caym dijo:


> En la teoría marxista, el socialismo es una de las fases que lleva al establecimiento del comunismo, según la teoría del materialismo histórico, sustituye al capitalismo para llevar al comunismo.
> 
> No es que lo diga yo, es una evidencia.
> 
> Pero claro para los marxistas una cosa es la teoría, otra la práctica y nunca coinciden entre sí, de ahi vuestra obsesión por negar la realidad histórica.



soy especialista en marxismo.
para marx, socialism y capitalism son dos partes de un mismo Sistema capitalista de produccion. uno es el efecto social y el otro es el Sistema de produccion basado en la industria.
socialism segun marx; es un proceso de socializacion que comenzaron los burgueses con la introduccion de las maquinas, en el trabajo manual del siervo, convirtiendolo en proletario ( trabajador asalariado) este proceso de socializacion ( socialism) continua hoy dia mediante la globalizacion convirtiendo al indigena tercermundista en proletario.
este es el materialism historico.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Caym (7 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> soy especialista en marxismo.
> para marx, socialism y capitalism son dos partes de un mismo Sistema capitalista de produccion. uno es el efecto social y el otro es el Sistema de produccion basado en la industria.
> socialism segun marx; es un proceso de socializacion que comenzaron los burgueses con la introduccion de las maquinas, en el trabajo manual del siervo, convirtiendolo en proletario ( trabajador asalariado) este proceso de socializacion ( socialism) continua hoy dia mediante la globalizacion convirtiendo al indigena tercermundista en proletario.
> este es el materialism historico.
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo no digo que desde el prisma de la teoría marxista, los postulados que enuncia sean plausibles o no.

Lo que afirmo es que desde el prisma de la realidad, los postulados del marxismo son falacias irrealizables en la práctica.

Hay que tener una noción muy escasa de como funciona el orden de cosas, para atreverse a asegurar, que la culpa de la asimilación de los indígenas en el sistema de producción industrial sea consecuncia directa del socialismo histórico.

Es tan absurdo como seguir manteniendo teorías como la de la pusvalía marxista como válidas, cuando han sido sobradamente refutadas teórica y practicamente.

Cualquiera persona medianamente instruida sabe que el socialismo es una herramienta ideológica legal del marxismo para usurpar el poder económico mediante la expropiación ilegítima de los medios de producción. Todo lo demás es distracción.

Según los comunistas, al no existir propiedad privada de los medios de producción, no existiría la explotación. Lo cual no sucede, ya que lo único que consiguen es desincentivar la producción, a consecuencia de lo cuál se devalua el factor trabajo que aporta la clase proletaria a la que dicen defender, empobreciendo al conjunto de la población de trabajadores, privilegiando a una élite que acapara el poder económico y político. No se produce la supuesta redistribución de la riqueza que promete, si no al contario.

La historia esa de transicionar del capitalismo hacia el noestado comunista pasando por el socialismo hay que ser muy ingenuo para creersela, porque la historia ha demostrado que lo único que hace el socialismo es convertir sociedades relativamente libres y desarrolladas en totalitarismos donde los derechos más fundamentales son vulnerados.

Pero vamos, para que seguir exponiendo evidencias... los marxistas del Frente Popular de Judea podeis seguir teorizando sobre lo justo que sería todo si tuvieseis razón. Pero la realidad dice que no la teneis, por eso fracasais siempre que intentais imponer un orden injusto al orden natural.


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Caym dijo:


> Yo no digo que desde el prisma de la teoría marxista, los postulados que enuncia sean plausibles o no.
> 
> Lo que afirmo es que desde el prisma de la realidad, los postulados del marxismo son falacias irrealizables en la práctica.
> 
> ...



nunca ha existido un intent ni siquiera se ha iniciado. usted habla del socialism-leninista ( capitalism monopolista de estado) que es algo completamente distinto al comunismo-marxista.
lo demas es product de su adoctrinamiento. repiten lo mismo que durante años han dicho los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, modernos que son los herederos de los socialistas utopicos de la era de marx y engels y del socialism-leninista.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo lo queria insistir, es que no seria tanto
> 
> "marxismo"
> 
> ...



La relación histórica entre el moderno progresismo y el marxismo está mas que probada asi como sus vinculos ideológicos desde la escuela de Frankfurt a Marcuse asi como la implicación de jovenes universitarios judios comunistas en el movimiento progresista a finales de los 60 y los 70.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Y el marxismo se opone al capital.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 106444



Los que luchan cotnra marxismo y capital que simbolos llevan¿?


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Los que luchan cotnra marxismo y capital que simbolos llevan¿?



Libertario y Fascista


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Libertario y Fascista



Hostia, pues es uno de los mejores memes que he visto en tiempo

Es la puta realidad XD


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Hostia, pues es uno de los mejores memes que he visto en tiempo
> 
> Es la puta realidad XD



Stone Toss es genial, tiene tiras en ingles en Twitter.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Stone Toss es genial, tiene tiras en ingles en Twitter.



no le conocia, acabo de abrir este hilo 

Pagina de humor politico


----------



## arriondas (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> yo lo queria insistir, es que no seria tanto
> 
> "marxismo"
> 
> ...



Yo pienso lo mismo; es más lógico hablar de globalismo vs nacionalismo. El discurso de la Guerra Fría, aunque sigue vigente por motivos ideológicos, está completamente desfasado. No hay más que ver a la "izquierda" actual, con su discurso... NEOLIBERAL. Mucha retórica y mucho puño en alto, pero no dejan de ser parecidos a la derecha en muchos aspectos. Están tan americanizdos como ellos. Antisistemas que en realidad están dentro de ese sistema. Son la versión gamberra de los neoliberales, porque también defienden la emancipación total del individuo; en su mente ya no existe la lucha de clases, sino la defensa de toda clase de minorías. No buascan la revolución, sino la safisfacción personal, la integración, etc.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

arriondas dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo; es más lógico hablar de globalismo vs nacionalismo. El discurso de la Guerra Fría, aunque sigue vigente por motivos ideológicos, está completamente desfasado. No hay más que ver a la "izquierda" actual, con su discurso... NEOLIBERAL. Mucha retórica y mucho puño en alto, pero no dejan de ser parecidos a la derecha en muchos aspectos. Están tan americanizdos como ellos. Antisistemas que en realidad están dentro de ese sistema. Son la versión gamberra de los neoliberales, porque también defienden la emancipación total del individuo; en su mente ya no existe la lucha de clases, sino la defensa de toda clase de minorías. No buascan la revolución, sino la safisfacción personal, la integración, etc.



eso es lo que pienso yo tambien y muchisima gente


pero estan CLAROS los intereses, en distraer y tratar de mantener a la gente fuera de donde estaria EL MEOLLO de los diferentes asuntos hoy dia


*CASO PRACTICO Y REAL DE HOY MISMO*


todos los PARLAMENTARIOS españoles incluidos los de izquierdas PIDEN UN PUTO iPhone capitalista que reporta directamente a la puta NSA.
Solo han acertado y tampoco tanto, usando TELEGRAM en lugar de WHASSAP

Resultados colaterales: presuntos "comunistorros", "bolivarianos" o "troskystas" como Pablo Iglesias una groupie la roba el MOVIL y acaba en manos de Villarejo

Espero que al menos le pusieran una funda COMUNISTA... yo qu ese..









EN LUGAR DE APROVECHAR QUE ESTABAN EN EL CONGRESO, PARA HACER ALGO UTIL Y EXIGIR O PROMOVER QUE SE CREARAN OPCIONES DE PLATAFORMAS OPEN SOURCE PARA LOS DIPUTADOS ESPAÑOLES
que ya podrian ser usadas a mas niveles de la admon publica por motivos de seguridad

o conformarse con alguna opcion comercial ya creada que se pudiera auditar.


La madre que los pario, pero que es mas que sabido y publicado en las redes sociales que todos leemos que estos terminales "LLAMAN A CASA" para dar toda la informacion

Y ademas estan filtrados por la NSA como poco
Cuando no por los servicios secretos locales

O incluso por tercercos o cuartos, como en el caso de VILLAREJO / Inda / Tus amigos traidores de "LA SEXTA" MASONICA


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 May 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Libertario y Fascista



es muy bueno el meme xD


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> eso es lo que pienso yo tambien y muchisima gente
> 
> 
> pero estan CLAROS los intereses, en distraer y tratar de mantener a la gente fuera de donde estaria EL MEOLLO de los diferentes asuntos hoy dia
> ...



Y que coño tiene todo esto que ver con el marxismo cultural? Largate ya de aqui PLASTA.


----------



## allseeyingeye (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Y que coño tiene todo esto que ver con el marxismo cultural? Largate ya de aqui PLASTA.





es que yo no se que entienes tu por "marxismo cultural"


una funda de LENIN para el iphone de 1200 € (o lo que cuesten) de un diputado de PODEMOS en el Congreso, seria marxista o capitalista?


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Y que coño tiene todo esto que ver con el marxismo cultural? Largate ya de aqui PLASTA.



A allseeyingeye es dificil seguirle pero tiene su cosa.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> nunca ha existido un intent ni siquiera se ha iniciado. usted habla del socialism-leninista ( capitalism monopolista de estado) que es algo completamente distinto al comunismo-marxista.
> lo demas es product de su adoctrinamiento. repiten lo mismo que durante años han dicho los degenerados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, modernos que son los herederos de los socialistas utopicos de la era de marx y engels y del socialism-leninista.
> te Saluda un marxista



Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Usted ha repetido hasta la saciedad lo que el marxismo NO es, pero en ningun momento has definido lo que es, o mas bien como seria, ya que es solo un ideal.


----------



## cripton36 (7 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Hay una cosa que no entiendo. Usted ha repetido hasta la saciedad lo que el marxismo NO es, pero en ningun momento has definido lo que es, o mas bien como seria, ya que es solo un ideal.



mas bien nunca haz tenido la oportunidad de leerlo, porque siempre lo explico. no es un ideal, es el devenir de la historia.
el comunismo segun marx es un Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalista, donde su estructura e infraestructura es basada en las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) donde el proletariado ( trabajador asalariado) dejaria de serlo, para convertirse en comunero.
esto y la manero de su comienzo define claramente la diferencia que lo que las mayorias llaman comunismo, que no es mas que la tergiverzacion de el marximo por el burgues LENIN.
es un Sistema basado en cbs donde el trabajador vive y recibe lo que necesita despues de su jornada de trabajo , sin necesidad de alguna categoria capitalism como son; trabajo asalariado, bancos, comercios, dinero, precios, valores entre otros tantos y mucho menos el estado.
lo que aqui y en muchos lugares llaman comunismo ( no me explico el porque) es capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) y es manejado como siempre lo es el capital , por capitalistas burgueses tercermundistas
no se si me hice explicar
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Gumball (7 May 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> es que yo no se que entienes tu por "marxismo cultural"
> 
> 
> una funda de LENIN para el iphone de 1200 € (o lo que cuesten) de un diputado de PODEMOS en el Congreso, seria marxista o capitalista?



Totalmente capitalista camuflao de progre desilustrado y vagote 

Veo que el poder de sugestión lo dan realmente los anticristos, los héroes, las estrellas del cine y del glamur, sin ello el serebro de la masa está vacío como sin vida y nada que hacer. Por eso para sacarle provecho tienen que meterle complejos constructos mentales mediante sencillos y simples juegos de palabras, imágenes, movimientos, style.
Al final todo esto es pura hipocresía, es mentir para según ellos hacer(nos) un bien, que siempre sale mal y caro


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 May 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> mas bien nunca haz tenido la oportunidad de leerlo, porque siempre lo explico. no es un ideal, es el devenir de la historia.
> el comunismo segun marx es un Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalista, donde su estructura e infraestructura es basada en las CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) donde el proletariado ( trabajador asalariado) dejaria de serlo, para convertirse en comunero.
> esto y la manero de su comienzo define claramente la diferencia que lo que las mayorias llaman comunismo, que no es mas que la tergiverzacion de el marximo por el burgues LENIN.
> es un Sistema basado en cbs donde el trabajador vive y recibe lo que necesita despues de su jornada de trabajo , sin necesidad de alguna categoria capitalism como son; trabajo asalariado, bancos, comercios, dinero, precios, valores entre otros tantos y mucho menos el estado.
> ...



Te has explicado bien. Es claramente una utopia. Eso quiza podria funcionar en comunidades pequeñas y muy controladas, y solo hasta que surjan malentendidos y desacuerdos que rompan el consenso. Para mi el modelo al que debemos ir es a un libertarismo sin usura.


----------



## cripton36 (12 May 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Te has explicado bien. Es claramente una utopia. Eso quiza podria funcionar en comunidades pequeñas y muy controladas, y solo hasta que surjan malentendidos y desacuerdos que rompan el consenso. Para mi el modelo al que debemos ir es a un libertarismo sin usura.



y que crees que son las CBS si no comunidades pequeñas?
mas bien no tienes todo el concepto, aqui no puedo explicar todo. doy siempre una explicacion sencilla. para mi lo mas importante es hacer ver, que esa cosa que llaman comunismo ( socialism-leninista) no lo es realmente.
que las personas llevan equivocadas desde 1917, porque le compraron al señorito burgues LENIN una gran mentira y desde entonces solo repiten como papagayos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 May 2019)

Karl Marx es Trending Topic en Twitter

https://twitter.com/search?q="Karl Marx"&src=tren


Y Primo de Rivera tambien 

https://twitter.com/search?q="Primo de Rivera"&src=tren


----------



## Tomate-chan (27 May 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Jun 2019)

Esto que ustedes ven aqui es una pokeparada del videojuego para moviles Pokemon Go;

PokéParada





_PokéParada

Las *PokéParadas* son localizaciones en el mundo real (usualmente son zonas históricas, monumento, instalaciones de arte, iglesias, entre otros) que permiten a los entrenadores recolectar objetos como Poké Balls, huevos Pokémon, y otros accesorios que usualmente podrían ser comprados en la Tienda._



Esta placa no esta en Cuba ni en Venezuela, sino en la capitalista y liberal España. He estado investigando un poco para saber quien puso esa placa, ya que ha sido necesario un permiso municipal, y no me sorprendio que fuese una alcaldia de un partido de centro-derecha como Coalicion Canaria. Ademas, tambien bajo alcaldia de CC, el nombre del parque donde esta la placa fue cambiado a _Estudiante Javier Fernandez Quesada_, un joven tiroteado por la Guardia Civil durante la Transicion.

La placa fue fabricada e inaugurada oficialmente por una tal _Asociación de Amistad Canario Cubana José Martí. _Jose Marti fue el lider de la Guerra de Independencia de Cuba (para lo que les ha valido...).

A pocos metros de este parque se ha cambiado hace bien poco el nombre de la Calle Calvo Sotelo (asesinado por comunistas) a Calle Leonardo Torriani, un ingeniero italiano que no conocia nadie, tambien por orden del supuesto gobierno de derechas.

Las pokeparadas permiten obtener unos objetos llamados "regalos" que se envian entre jugadores para hacer amistad. Cuando recibes el regalo se ve la pokeparada donde se ha obtenido, pudiendo ampliar la informacion del monumento e incluso verlo en un mapa para visitarlo. O sea, que tenemos propaganda comunista gratuita y sin coste bajo medios y empresas ultracapitalistas. Pero recuerden amigos, el marxismo cultural NO EXISTE, lo dice la Wikipedia!!!!


----------



## Decipher (4 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 115309
> 
> 
> Esto que ustedes ven aqui es una pokeparada del videojuego para moviles Pokemon Go;
> ...



Lo de la Wikipedia en la entrada marxismo cultural es para darle de comer aparte.


----------



## cripton36 (4 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 115309
> 
> 
> Esto que ustedes ven aqui es una pokeparada del videojuego para moviles Pokemon Go;
> ...



acaso era el matarife ERNESTO GUEVARA marxista? que hizo como para que lo creas?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Jun 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> acaso era el matarife ERNESTO GUEVARA marxista? que hizo como para que lo creas?
> te Saluda un marxista



Debes ser el unico marxista que niega que el Che era marxista, pero para mi lo relevante es lo que representa el Che, no lo que _verdaderamente_ era. La gente que ve esa placa no se cuestiona la pureza ideologica del asesino.


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Jun 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Lo de la Wikipedia en la entrada marxismo cultural es para darle de comer aparte.



JoasJoas, lo divertido es cuando lo intentas cambiar, prueba y veras que en seguida lo quitan y si insistes en discutirlo te sale un ejercito de progres poniendo cualquier excusa para, en nombre de las normas que nadie garantiza que se cumplan, negarte la edicion. He editado muchas veces en Wikipedia y puedo asegurar que hay un ejercito de activistas progres vigilando celosamente una gran cantidad de articulos. Wikipedia es el unico sitio que dice que el marxismo cultural es una teoria de conspiracion, no hay ningun otro sitio que diga semejante cosa, pero siendo el primer resultado en Google y teniendo esa enciclopedia un inmerecido prestigio, es mision imposible cambiar el articulo. En Wikipedia, al contrario de la imagen que tiene la gente, el cumplimiento de las normas depende de la buena voluntad (consenso), es decir, que las normas no se cumplen a no ser que todo el mundo este de acuerdo, cuando precisamente las normas son para resolver desacuerdos  Esto en la practica significa que quien mas tiempo pasa y mas privilegio administrativo tiene en Wikipedia es el que impone su criterio, y estos son los activistas politicos progres que inundan esa enciclopedia.

Me parece mucho mas interesante leer la pagina de discusion del articulo que el articulo en si.

Discusión:Marxismo cultural - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y hablando de Wikipedia, el otro dia encontre en la discusion del articulo sobre entrismo un mensaje *sumamente revelador* que demuestra de manera clarisima que el marxismo cultural es una practica normalizada.

Discusión:Entrismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_En la Argentina, los militanes izquierdistas-comunistas ingresaron a los partidos más radicales de izquierda, o reformistas o revolucionarios, como el Partido Justicialista -el más afectado- o el Radicalismo, para desde allí, volcar las juventudes a la actividad revolucionaria guerrillera. No otra cosa fueron el Ejército Revolucionario del Pueblo (ERP), vinculado a sectores del radicalismo y la Democracia Cristiana, y el Movimiento Montoneros, más ligado al peronismo hasta su violenta ruptura con el líder y fundador del movimiento justicialista en 1974. En Uruguay, el objetivo fue principalmente el Partido Blanco, o nacionalista, puesto que su principal reivindicación de la hora -la pureza electoral, pues el fraude le impedía llegar al Gobierno- insinuaba cierta veta revolucionaria o inconformista y "antiimperialista", dadas las vinculaciones fundacionales del Partido opositor, el Colorado, con la invasión francesa de 1838 y, desde entonces, todas las potencias imperialistas, en las cuales se apoyaba. En el resto de América, el entrismo quedó vinculado a la marxistización de corte trotskysta de partidos de origen izquierdista con afiliación a la Internacional socialista, como el Aprismo en el Perú -entrismo de suerte diversa por la intervención directa de su fundador para mitigar este efecto. Un caso notable, por lo emblemático, es la fundación del Movimiento 19 de abril en Colombia -que perdió enseguida su base popular al declararse marxista- emergido como consecuencia de un supuesto fraude electoral del seno de varios partidos populares, incluído el Conservador, y reformistas colombianos. El M-19 terminó convirtiéndose en una movimiento guerrillero más, del común de los surgidos durante la década de los '60 en América Meridional precisamente a causa del "entrismo".

En todos los casos, el "entrismo" buscó insertarse en el ala progresista de algún partido mayoritario reformista o de amplia base popular a fin de convertir sus reinvindicaciones en una lucha armada liderada por jefaturas abierta u ocultamente marxistas, cuyo fin era, y de hecho fué, la rebelión armada y sumamente violenta contra las autoridades, planteada desde una perspectiva ideológica marxista. La mayor parte de estos movimientos fracasaron en su faz militar por dos factores inesperados para sus autores: Primero, la falta de apoyo popular generalizado; y segundo, por practicar en gran medida una funesta estrategia ideada por Ernesto Che Guevara llamada "foquismo" y que consistía en focalizar la lucha armada en alguna zona, preferentemente rural, de difícil acceso, con la esperanza de que se irían sumando a ella en primer lugar los trabajadores rurales y, más tarde, los industriales. Cosa que no sucedió y quitó vigor a los emprendimientos guerrilleros, que en términos estratégicos, quedaron completamente aislados.

*Como consecuencia de estos fracasos, se ahondó en su lugar la táctica del "entrismo" basada en la llamada estrategia "gramsciana", en homenaje a su fautor, Antonio Gramsci, que consiste en permear la cultura, la religión, el lenguaje y las ciencias sociales de categorías marxistas o al menos primeramente revolucionarias, que substituyan la fracasada lucha armada por la menos traumática conquista ideológica de las estructuras del adversario. Lucha más lenta, pero menos peligrosa y más segura. En este renglón, la llamada "política de los derechos humanos", así como la desarticulación moral a través de la ruptura de y con las instituciones tradicionales, ocupan un lugar preferente y preponderante. Este esquema se encuentra al presente en el más amplio desarrollo y en pleno desenvolvimiento, con la suerte variada que cada país o institución penetrada depara a la táctica.*_


----------



## cripton36 (4 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Debes ser el unico marxista que niega que el Che era marxista, pero para mi lo relevante es lo que representa el Che, no lo que _verdaderamente_ era. La gente que ve esa placa no se cuestiona la pureza ideologica del asesino.



por ser el unico marxista, que niega que ERNESTO GUEVARA lo fuera quiere decir que no es cierto?
hombre; el ser es lo que hace, no lo que dice ni dicen de el. y en cuba nunca se ha aplicado el marxismo y la politica y economia aplicada por el matarife ERNESTO GUEVARA en cuba, no tiene relacion alguna con el comunismo.
mira es algo parecido al ministro marxista que existe en el gobierno de grecia. le Podemos llamar marxista?
en que era un asesino y un despota, en eso estamos completamente de acuerdo.
una cosa es izquierdista, socialista y comunista y otra muy diferente es marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Jun 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> una cosa es izquierdista, socialista y comunista y otra muy diferente es marxista



En serio afirmas que son cosas totalmente distintas?


----------



## cripton36 (4 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> En serio afirmas que son cosas totalmente distintas?



tan totalmente diferentes, que nunca he visto a un izquierdista, socialista o comunista querer ABOLIR EL CAPITAL. todos ellos siempre han sido desde la epoca de MARX, reformistas capitalistas. es por eso que sus criterios y conversaciones siempre estriban en la DISTRIBUCION IGUALITARIA
mientras que un marxista ortodoxo es ABOLICIONISTA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Decipher (5 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> JoasJoas, lo divertido es cuando lo intentas cambiar, prueba y veras que en seguida lo quitan y si insistes en discutirlo te sale un ejercito de progres poniendo cualquier excusa para, en nombre de las normas que nadie garantiza que se cumplan, negarte la edicion. He editado muchas veces en Wikipedia y puedo asegurar que hay un ejercito de activistas progres vigilando celosamente una gran cantidad de articulos. Wikipedia es el unico sitio que dice que el marxismo cultural es una teoria de conspiracion, no hay ningun otro sitio que diga semejante cosa, pero siendo el primer resultado en Google y teniendo esa enciclopedia un inmerecido prestigio, es mision imposible cambiar el articulo. En Wikipedia, al contrario de la imagen que tiene la gente, el cumplimiento de las normas depende de la buena voluntad (consenso), es decir, que las normas no se cumplen a no ser que todo el mundo este de acuerdo, cuando precisamente las normas son para resolver desacuerdos  Esto en la practica significa que quien mas tiempo pasa y mas privilegio administrativo tiene en Wikipedia es el que impone su criterio, y estos son los activistas politicos progres que inundan esa enciclopedia.
> 
> Me parece mucho mas interesante leer la pagina de discusion del articulo que el articulo en si.
> 
> ...



Conozco ambos articulos perfectamente, me dediqué durante años a colaborar con la Wikipedia en ingles y en español y recuerdo perfectamente cuando desembarcaron los progres con fuerza, hará cosa de cuatro años. Aquí en todos los articulos de la guerra civil cambiaron "bando nacional" por "sublevados" y en la Wikipedia en ingles las intri¡oducciones de determinados articulos eran difamación política.

Y si, la estrategia es el entrismo y la llevan practicando desde hace mucho tiempo. La pregunta es ¿Porqué no hacemos nosotros algo parecido? Seria posible en vez de llorar plantarles cara en la Wikipedia en español si hubiese un grupo de gente dispuesto a ello.


----------



## Zekko (5 Jun 2019)

Todos los comunistas, socialistas, marxistas y tal y tal son unos ladrones, pretenden robarte parte de tu patrimonio sino todo para sus mierdas... los odio


----------



## cripton36 (5 Jun 2019)

Zekko dijo:


> Todos los comunistas, socialistas, marxistas y tal y tal son unos ladrones, pretenden robarte parte de tu patrimonio sino todo para sus mierdas... los odio



la ignorancia mata a los pueblos, es preciso matar la ignorancia. eso dijo el poeta
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Jun 2019)

Parece que la banca esta a tope con el Orgullo...







Me parece logico; mientras el pueblo hable de sexo y no de usura...

Home Openbank | Openbank: Banco Online del Grupo Santander

En este banco la mayoria ya son mujeres...

Día de la Mujer Openbank | Openbank: Banco Online del Grupo Santander


_El 54% del equipo directivo son mujeres. _
 
_El 62% de la plantilla es de género femenino. _
 
_El 46% de los managers contratados en el último año son mujeres. _
 
_En los procesos de selección se tiene la misma proporción de candidatos que de candidatas. _
Porque para hacer una banca etica hay que tener vulva(?)


----------



## Decipher (14 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Parece que la banca esta a tope con el Orgullo...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 118089
> 
> ...



Muy bie, a ver cuando empiezan a hablar de paridad ahora. A ver si va a resultar que el objetivo no era la paridad si no quitarse de enmedio la competencia masculina.


----------



## Tomate-chan (18 Jun 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> _*El aumento de los delitos de odio en España y del número de colectivos afectados son los motivos por los que el Ministerio del Interior ultima un “plan de acción” para luchar contra esta problemática. Entre las medidas que incluye el borrador, al que ha tenido acceso eldiario.es, se incluye una orden a las Fuerzas de Seguridad para que tejan una red de “testigos prioritarios” que ayuden a los agentes a prevenir o identificar a los autores de los delitos que tienen detrás una discriminación racista, ideológica o por orientación sexual, entre otras.*_
> *
> Es el segundo apartado, el de la prevención, el que recoge la “creación de una red de testigos prioritarios”. Se trata, dice el documento, de captar a taxistas, porteros de locales nocturnos o miembros de la seguridad privada que deberán informar de “establecimientos, situaciones o espacios horarios donde determindos colectivos pueden verse especialmente inseguros o en situaciones de riesgo”.
> 
> Primero seran pocos y voluntarios, pero con los años aumentaran en numero y motivaciones, autenticos agentes politicos del Estado. Vecinos vigilando y delatando a otros vecinos por ser votantes de Vox o de España2000 y acusandoles de "odio". Y por supuesto La Sexta colaborando en su identificacion. Ya sabemos como se las gasta esta gente.*


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Jul 2019)

Articulo borrado del muy antifascista y posmarxista Nodo50

DE LA LUCHA AL VICTIMISMO - Ekintza Zuzena


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Jul 2019)

_ El novelista francés Antoine Bueno ha publicado El pequeño libro azul, en el que compara la sociedad de los Pitufos con los peores regímenes totalitarios que ha conocido la Humanidad.
Según el autor, la sociedad de los Pitufos ideada por el dibujante belga Peyo, representa "un arquetipo de la utopía totalitaria, impregnada de estalinismo y nazismo".
Los "Schtroumpf" (Pitufos en francés) viven en una sociedad totalmente autárquica, cerrada en sí misma y autosuficiente. Todos los Pitufos trabajan juntos para la comunidad, y desconocen lo que es la propiedad privada. Además, son guiados por un líder único y respetado, papa Pitufo, que representa el ideal de una figura paternalista, con pelo blanco y muy benevolente, pero muy autoritario a la vez.
La Repubblica recoge que, además, los Pitufos son racistas, y que su sociedad representa una apología de la raza aria. De hecho, una de las pocas Pitufinas es rubia. Los Pitufos consideran a los negros como una calamidad que debe ser erradicada. Además, su archienemigo, Gargamel, se caracteriza por sus rasgos semitas –siendo también propietario de un gato maligno llamado Azrael-._
- Seguir leyendo: PapÃ¡ Pitufo era nazi

Como echo de menos cuando ver Los Pitufos era simplemente disfrutar de la television (capitalista)...


----------



## Mineroblanco (23 Jul 2019)

El mal llamado marxismo cultural no es marxismo, es liberalismo cultural.


----------



## Tusade (23 Jul 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> El mal llamado marxismo cultural no es marxismo, es liberalismo cultural.



Qué raro ese "_liberalismo_" porcedente de partidos marxistas como MUGREMOS y PSOE


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Jul 2019)

Tusade dijo:


> Qué raro ese "_liberalismo_" porcedente de partidos marxistas como MUGREMOS y PSOE



Son expertos del engaño, pero si, es un marxismo liberal porque al no atacar directamente la economia no parece cuestionar el liberalismo, por eso parece que el PP se ha hecho de izquierdas.


----------



## tocafa (24 Jul 2019)

Ya lo decía nuestro Caudillo el Generalísimo. El comunismo y la masonería son los grandes males de nuestro tiempo. Desde entonces sólo han hecho crecer en la población hasta que la destruyan.


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Ago 2019)

Discurso comunista en television capitalista


----------



## cripton36 (4 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Discurso comunista en television capitalista



esto es una de las tantas maneras de hablar MIERDA.
saben que el canibalismo capitalista acabo en el campo y por esa razon la agricultura europea y de paises desarrollados ,no es costeable y por esa razon la unica manera de mantenerla es con subsidies?
veanlo bien. subsidies que son pagados con el dinero del pib y despues los que contribuimos con los subsidies al otro dia vamos al Mercado y pagamos los productos agricolas subsidiados.
luego pagamos dos veces, con tal de mantener la agricultura andando
esto es mucho mas que realidad.
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Lammero (4 Ago 2019)

allseeyingeye dijo:


> por que es un tema para gilipollas
> 
> ya lo terminado yo, ea
> 
> ...




Two Friendly Queries for Dr John Coleman – Conspiracy Archive


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> esto es una de las tantas maneras de hablar MIERDA.
> saben que el canibalismo capitalista acabo en el campo y por esa razon la agricultura europea y de paises desarrollados ,no es costeable y por esa razon la unica manera de mantenerla es con subsidies?
> veanlo bien. subsidies que son pagados con el dinero del pib y despues los que contribuimos con los subsidies al otro dia vamos al Mercado y pagamos los productos agricolas subsidiados.
> luego pagamos dos veces, con tal de mantener la agricultura andando
> ...



No lo sabia.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2019)

vagimel dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del Creed: los templarios representan a los católicos, una representación del Estado moderno y del "poder", y los asesinos a los musulmanes, que en el juego hacen el papel anarquistas que luchan contra el "rico".



La sinarquía ... la sinarquía y los superiores desconocidos de Agartha tienen la culpa .... Saint Germain y el Golem también parecen estar implicados ....  

Joder que fauna ....


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> *El pueblo siempre ha sido homofobo*, pero en su agenda cultural esta normalizar y empoderar a esas minorias, y usa los opresivos medios de comunicacion de masas para forzar la aceptacion.




El pueblo siempre ha sido una masa amorfa, bastante paleta e inculta, dispuesta a aflorar lo peor de la naturaleza humana a la mínima ocasión. De cuando en cuando, a lo largo de la historia, aparecen personajes que con sus aportaciones van mejorando al conjunto de la humanidad. Es difícil porque meter un poco de bondad y humanidad en cabezas de gañanes como tu, acostumbradas solo a embestir, es una tarea ciertamente dificil. Pero bueno, poco a poco vamos mejorando.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> El pueblo siempre ha sido una masa amorfa, bastante paleta e inculta, dispuesta a aflorar lo peor de la naturaleza humana a la mínima ocasión. De cuando en cuando, a lo largo de la historia, aparecen personajes que con sus aportaciones van mejorando al conjunto de la humanidad. Es difícil porque meter un poco de bondad y humanidad en cabezas de gañanes como tu, acostumbradas solo a embestir, es una tarea ciertamente dificil. Pero bueno, poco a poco vamos mejorando.



Otro maricon xD


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Ago 2019)

Buen apunte.


----------



## Bender32 (5 Ago 2019)

El marxismo cultural es un meme maspara los desgraciados,y un invento destinado a los conspiracionistas.A nadie puede sorprender que los creadores del invento fueran politicos conservadores norteamericanos en la decada de los 90 para asi mantener vivo el fantasma del comunismo tras la caida del bloque comunista(sin el miedo al comunismo un banquero o gran empresaurio no es nada).

Ni que los foros de magufos difundan esas conspiraciones,que luego llevan a que desgraciados se crean que son victimas,y tras derechizarse, asesinen a adolescentes noruegos o gente que les huela a hispano.

Lo unico positivo que tiene es que gracias a esos memes,enseguida se puede identificar a un potencial asesino.La policia deberia ir tomando nota.


----------



## Luchador Feminista (5 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> El marxismo cultural es un meme maspara los desgraciados,y un invento destinado a los conspiracionistas.A nadie puede sorprender que los creadores del invento fueran politicos conservadores norteamericanos en la decada de los 90 para asi mantener vivo el fantasma del comunismo tras la caida del bloque comunista(sin el miedo al comunismo un banquero o gran empresaurio no es nada).
> 
> Ni que los foros de magufos difundan esas conspiraciones,que luego llevan a que desgraciados se crean que son victimas,y tras derechizarse, asesinen a adolescentes noruegos o gente que les huela a hispano.
> 
> Lo unico positivo que tiene es que gracias a esos memes,enseguida se puede identificar a un potencial asesino.La policia deberia ir tomando nota.



¿Que es el marxismo cultural?.
¿Como han conseguido esos politicos tanta influencia en España?.


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Otro maricon xD



Otro descerebrao ...Tu donde estabas el dia que dios repartió los cerebros? En la barra del bar?


----------



## Bender32 (5 Ago 2019)

Luchador Espartano dijo:


> ¿Que es el marxismo cultural?.
> ¿Como han conseguido esos politicos tanta influencia en España?.



El cuñadismo esta rompiendo moldes.Hoy dia todo el que no este en su secta es marxista para esa comunidad que tantas horas pasa en sus foros(como admitia tambien el asesino derechista).

Pero no hay que subestimar su capacidad de ser aun mas gilipollas.En estos foros sin ir mas lejos no es raro ver a 2 cuñados llamandose entre si marxistas culturales,por un quitame de ahi esa paja,ese catolicismo "complice con el marxismo",ese liberalismo"marxista",ese regionalismo, evangelismo, tolerancia a cierta inmigracion, timida critica a la dictadura...etc...

No hay nada mas divertido de leer que a dos cuñados en Burbuja o forocoches llamandose marxistas.(cuando no en discusiones bizantinas sobre partidos de derecha que igualmente son marxistas culturales )

Y aqui se entronca con la deriva del termino.Los propios ultraconservadores que se inventaron la magufada,ahora la tienen multiplicada por 1000.Ni entre ellos podrian explicar de forma comun y coherente lo que es el marxismo cultural.Ya vale para todo,desde la suplantacion racial,a la religiosa,al deseo sexual masculino,a la familia,el matrimonio...Todo vale para el magufo.

Al final no dejan de ser los tontos utiles que usan los mas ricos,no por casualidad.Ese magufismo nacio y se desarrollo gracias a los medios de comunicación de esos millonarios.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> El marxismo cultural es un meme maspara los desgraciados,y un invento destinado a los conspiracionistas.A nadie puede sorprender que los creadores del invento fueran politicos conservadores norteamericanos en la decada de los 90 para asi mantener vivo el fantasma del comunismo tras la caida del bloque comunista(sin el miedo al comunismo un banquero o gran empresaurio no es nada).
> 
> Ni que los foros de magufos difundan esas conspiraciones,que luego llevan a que desgraciados se crean que son victimas,y tras derechizarse, asesinen a adolescentes noruegos o gente que les huela a hispano.
> 
> Lo unico positivo que tiene es que gracias a esos memes,enseguida se puede identificar a un potencial asesino.La policia deberia ir tomando nota.



Estas enfermo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> El cuñadismo esta rompiendo moldes.Hoy dia todo el que no este en su secta es marxista para esa comunidad que tantas horas pasa en sus foros(como admitia tambien el asesino derechista).
> 
> Pero no hay que subestimar su capacidad de ser aun mas gilipollas.En estos foros sin ir mas lejos no es raro ver a 2 cuñados llamandose entre si marxistas culturales,por un quitame de ahi esa paja,ese catolicismo "complice con el marxismo",ese liberalismo"marxista",ese regionalismo, evangelismo, tolerancia a cierta inmigracion, timida critica a la dictadura...etc...
> 
> ...



Peor es venir a un foro haciendose pasar por culto cuando lo unico que has hecho es leer Wikipedia.

'Conversaciones sobre marxismo cultural', de Fredric Jameson
_
La existencia de la globalización —con la liberación de nuevas y explosivas fuerzas, la pasmosa nueva claridad con que revela el poder y el capitalismo norteamericano, su demanda de un replanteo productivo de todas las viejas teorías de la “cultura y la sociedad”, e incluso de la propia “civilización occidental”— 

el marxismo es el único modelo capaz de dar sentido a esa totalidad, para incidir en su transformación. Su tarea es, pues, la de reflexionar sobre el conjunto de una estructura en continuo proceso de producción de “diferencias”, en el marco económico de un mercado global, que ha colonizado todos los ámbitos con una fuerte componente corporativo y una muy débil articulación política. Esa producción de diferencias —incluidos los movimientos identitarios— no es ajena al mercado. 

En esta dimensión política de la lucha ideológica, los conceptos procedentes de *Freud* son claves para Jameson: “inconsciente”, “represión” y “síntoma”, amplían el objetivo de análisis, y permiten entender cómo se encarna esa ideología paralizante posmoderna. 

Pero esta objeción no impide la legitimidad de Jameson al insistir en vertebrar marxismo y psicoanálisis, pese a que la liberación del psicoanálisis no sea, necesariamente, una liberación social. No lo es, en el sentido de dar algún paso, por pequeño que sea, hacia un nuevo modo de producción. Ni siquiera supone el inicio de una nueva relación social que prefigure de algún modo una utopía. Y en cuanto a la interpretación, creo que el psicoanálisis se limita simplemente (y no es poco) a seguir el hilo del decir del sujeto, uno por uno, para enhebrar en él los significantes, que articulan la transferencia y el deseo. Los efectos se registran en el propio sujeto, porque es éeste quien primero escucha su propio decir. Y precisamente en ese retorno se hace posible el cambio en la economía libidinal. 

El vivo interés que suscita este texto radica en que estos diálogos problematizan precisamente esa compleja conexión de la “infraestructura” globalizada con la “superestructura”, para intentar comprender sus mecanismos, revisando el concepto enriquecido de “cultura”. Pasar de lo individual a lo colectivo en el horizonte revolucionario de un cambio de modo de producción y de la liberación subsiguiente no puede dejar caer a ese sujeto vivo, que habla desde una perspectiva de clase pero también con un cuerpo irreductible, al lenguaje que goza en el “aquí y ahora” con la palabra. Por eso, Jameson sabe que no basta el desvelamiento, la toma de “conciencia de clase” para alcanzar otra posición como sujeto, y menos como sujeto colectivo.

Con la producción posmoderna de saberes-mercancía prêt à porter, favorecida por la experticia, se crea colectividad fragmentada, segregada en la diferencia. Se alcanza, además, una identidad tal en el proceso, que desalienta el conocimiento y alienta el relativismo, para acabar vaciando la totalidad de sentido. Sin utopía no hay política posible, afirma Jameson, y la utopía apunta a lo absoluto. Un Absoluto del que, en una entrevista, al final de su libro, el pensador reconoce aceptar como tensionalidad propia. Muchos también la reconocemos como propia:_


> _“En lo que respecta a la acusación de que el marxismo es, en realidad una religión, creo que si alguien quiere venir a decir que la relación que uno tiene con la esperanza y el futuro y con una creencia en las posibilidades políticas y sociales es esencialmente religiosa, pues bien, que lo haga, y coincidiré e que sí, tengo un Absoluto”._



_
No hay mejor distanciamiento. Jameson interroga críticamente su posición y su situación, en el contexto de un país, el más poderoso del mundo, que exporta la cultura al resto del mundo en forma de estilo de vida, envasada, mercantilizada, en una dinámica de ocultación y represión de las posibles respuestas sociales. _

El marxismo cultural no existe. Por cierto, cuando fuiste a Wikipedia se te olvido esto:

Posmarxismo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> El cuñadismo esta rompiendo moldes.Hoy dia todo el que no este en su secta es marxista para esa comunidad que tantas horas pasa en sus foros(como admitia tambien el asesino derechista).
> 
> Pero no hay que subestimar su capacidad de ser aun mas gilipollas.En estos foros sin ir mas lejos no es raro ver a 2 cuñados llamandose entre si marxistas culturales,por un quitame de ahi esa paja,ese catolicismo "complice con el marxismo",ese liberalismo"marxista",ese regionalismo, evangelismo, tolerancia a cierta inmigracion, timida critica a la dictadura...etc...
> 
> ...




Añade que lo mezclan con masones, templarios, golems, sinarquía, rosacruces, illuminati, judios, muchos judios, etc...etc.... y el resultado es explosivo. Que tropa. A todos ellos les recomendaria la lectura de El Péndulo de Foucault de Umberto Eco (otro marxista cultural visto lo visto  ) .

En fin .... como dijo Nicanor Parra, poeta y matemático chileno, con mucho sarcasmo y mucha mala baba, "el mundo es lo que es, no lo que ese hijoputa de Einstein dice que es". O algo asi ....


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> Añade que lo mezclan con masones, templarios, golems, sinarquía, rosacruces, illuminati, judios, muchos judios, etc...etc.... y el resultado es explosivo. Que tropa. A todos ellos les recomendaria la lectura de El Péndulo de Foucault de Umberto Eco (otro marxista cultural visto lo visto  ) .
> 
> En fin .... como dijo Nicanor Parra, poeta y matemático chileno, "el mundo es lo que es, no lo que ese hijoputa de Einstein dice que es". O algo asi ....



Movimiento Político de Resistencia

_A comienzos del siglo XIX, Felix Walker, representante de Carolina del norte ante el Congreso de Washington, comenzó a exponer un largo y pretencioso discurso para satisfacer a sus votantes y demostrarles que se preocupaba por defender sus intereses. Los demás diputados le pidieron que abreviara y él dijo que no estaba hablando para el Congreso, sino para Buncombe, una localidad de Carolina del norte cuyo nombre ("bunkum", en inglés) quedó desde entonces como sinónimo de charlatanería.

En 1923 el escritor William E. Woodward retomó la palabra a la inversa, "debunk", para describir la tarea de "eliminar la paja" o la palabrería de un libro o un discurso. Si la exposición no se caracteriza por el vacío sino por la falsedad, entonces el término "debunk" es el intento de ridiculizarlo, más que de criticarlo.

El "bunkum" y el "debunk" se alimentan uno del otro. Ambos son criaturas de una ideología típicamente estadounidense que, como no podía ser de otra forma, ha desembarcado por todo el mundo. El "bunkum" es ese discurso y esa rueda de prensa oficial que no dice nada. El "debunk" cree que el discurso no está vacío sino que encubre algo.

Pero los papeles de ambos son como la negación de la negación, intercambiables, como en el siglo XII había escrito el gran Averroes: la refutación de la refutación. Hay quienes defienden cualquier entuerto, normalmente delirantes conspiraciones secretas, y también quijotes que se afanan en deshacerlos, acusando a los anteriores de "magufos".

En abril de 1967 la CIA complicó aún más las cosas. En un memorándum lanzó una campaña para combatir a quienes que desconfían de los discursos oficiales, que resultarían desacreditados como "conspiranoicos", que es casi una enfermedad siquiátrica. Los que buscan tres pies al gato deben ser presentados como personas perturbadas o exaltados.

Sin embargo, en 1976 los partidarios de las conspiraciones ganaron la partida. Una petición del New York Times apoyada en la Ley de Libertad de Información encontró la conspiración. El memorándum estaba marcado como "psych", una abreviatura para las operaciones sicológicas (desinformación) y CS, que indica a la unidad de la CIA encargada de las actividades clandestinas.

La CIA elaboró el memorándum poco después del asesinato de Kennedy. Como consecuencia del escepticismo generalizado hacia el informe oficial de la Comisión Warren, la CIA remitió una directiva a los principales organismos vinculados al espionaje. Se titulaba "Lucha contra las críticas al informe de la Comisión Warren" (*) y en ella ya se hablaba claramente de la necesidad de crear el término "teoría de la conspiración" para desacreditar a quienes criticaban las acciones clandestinas que el espionaje llevaba a cabo en todo el mundo.

El objetivo de la CIA era explícito: había que "desacreditar las declaraciones de los teóricos de la conspiración para impedir su circulación en otros países". Medio siglo después Bush siguió ese mismo guión en su discurso ante la ONU sobre los atentados contra las Torres Gemelas de 2001: *"Nunca vamos a tolerar esas escandalosas teorías del complot sobre los ataques del 11 de setiembre. Son mentiras maliciosas que tratan de desacreditar la implicación de los propios terroristas y devolver la culpabilidad contra nosotros"*.

Para impedir la difusión de versiones alternativas, la CIA propuso varias medidas, la primera de las cuales consistía en "no iniciar una discusión sobre la conspiración cuando no sea pública". En caso contrario, cuando una versión contradictoria empieza a alcanzar una difusión preocupante, hay que contratar lo que califica como "agentes de propaganda" para contrarrestar las críticas. La CIA también propone entrar en contactos amistosos con las élites (políticos y editores) para subrayar que:

a) la investigación oficial ha sido profunda y exahustiva
b) las imputaciones de quienes critican la versión oficial carecen de fundamento serio
c) dar pábulo a sus teorías es hacerle el juego a la oposición, es decir, a los comunistas
d) no hay conspiración porque cuando intervienen muchas personas es imposible que se pongan de acuerdo para guardar silencio
e) los conspiranoicos son personas sin estudios, o bien no tienen una preparación académica equiparable a los que defienden la versión oficial
f) que los conspiranoicos no son imparciales sino más bien propagandistas o militantes que se dejan llevar por su causa, por ideas preconcebidas o financiados por terceros

Con el transcurso del tiempo, el manual de la CIA sigue vigente. En referencia a los atentados contra las Torres Gemelas, Obama utilizó un lenguaje muy característico: "No hay que debatir sobre las opiniones. Hay que tratar sobre los hechos". Los hechos tienen, pues, el carácter de indiscutibles, sobre todo si se trata de los que ellos ponen encima de la mesa.

Cuando el primer ministro británico David Cameron se refirió al mismo asunto, el 11-S, equiparó al "Truth Movement" (Movimiento por la Verdad) con una ideología extremista, que es "la madre del terrorismo", añadió. Los que buscan la verdad, esos a los que Sócrates llamó "filósofos", forman parte del "entorno". Peores que los propios terroristas. 





_


----------



## kelden (5 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> _Con el transcurso del tiempo, el manual de la CIA sigue vigente. En referencia a los atentados contra las Torres Gemelas, Obama utilizó un lenguaje muy característico: "No hay que debatir sobre las opiniones. Hay que tratar sobre los hechos". Los hechos tienen, pues, el carácter de indiscutibles, sobre todo si se trata de los que ellos ponen encima de la mesa.
> 
> Cuando el primer ministro británico David Cameron se refirió al mismo asunto, el 11-S, equiparó al "Truth Movement" (Movimiento por la Verdad) con una ideología extremista, que es "la madre del terrorismo", añadió. Los que buscan la verdad, esos a los que Sócrates llamó "filósofos", forman parte del "entorno". Peores que los propios terroristas. _



David Icke - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Según Icke, hay una fuerza oculta que controla a la humanidad, los llama _Illuminati_, aunque reconoce que es una sociedad secreta sin nombre. Esta sociedad secreta u "hombres en las sombras" tendría una agenda de instauración de un gobierno mundial de corte fascista; una dictadura controlada por las élites mundiales, muy en la forma de lo descrito por George Orwell en su novela _1984_. Esta élite mundial estaría conformada por varias familias poderosas, dentro de las cuales Icke posiciona a los Rockefeller, los Rothschild y la familia real de Inglaterra entre otras familias influyentes. Además afirma que todos tienen la misma línea sanguínea, que viene esparciéndose por las aristocracias mundiales desde los reyes de Sumeria hasta los actuales. De acuerdo a Icke los 'Iluminati' habrían sido instaurados desde hace milenios por una raza de reptiles alienígenas, y mediante ellos manipularían al mundo para eventualmente implementar en él un Nuevo Orden Mundial. Éste grupo siniestro emplazado a nivel mundial en la sombras denominado 'Illuminati' a su vez, según sus afirmaciones, estaría conformado de personas que públicamente aparentan ser comunes y corrientes, pero que en la privacidad se 'metamorfosearían' a su forma original: 'malévolos reptiles', entre los cuales se encontrarían, según su amplia lista -aún en crecimiento- de personas, la reina Elizabeth II, George W. Bush, Tony Blair, Juan Carlos I y muchos más.



Felipe VI de Borbón y Ganímedes ..... jojojojojo


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> David Icke - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> 
> 
> Felipe VI de Borbón y Ganímedes ..... jojojojojo



Y que tiene eso que ver con el marxismo cultural?


----------



## juster (6 Ago 2019)

Una mezquita de Múnich aconseja en su web pegar a las mujeres desobedientes

hasta el islamismo evoluciona...
como no lo haran los protocomunistas....


----------



## kelden (6 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Y que tiene eso que ver con el marxismo cultural?




Todo.


----------



## Randy Stair (6 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Otro maricon xD



Al menos no es un morenazi.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> El marxismo cultural es un meme maspara los desgraciados,y un invento destinado a los conspiracionistas.



Pues no. 

Es una invención principalmente de Antonio Gramsci en los años 30, que fue adoptada por la Escuela de Frankfurt en los 60 y que ya se convirtió en la estrategia principal en los congresos iberoamericanos de los 90. 

Gramsci hablaba hace casi 90 años que el obrero estaba ya bien alimentado y no tenía ni puñeteras ganas de hacer la revolución. Y como solución propuso coger como bandera del movimiento a minorías (habló especificamente de mujeres, homosexuales, inmigrantes...), victimizarlas y posteriormente 'hegemonizarlas', que vendría a ser lo que hoy sería el empoderamiento. Y a través de esa lucha por colectivos, que vendría a sustituir la lucha de clases que él veía 'sin interés', provocar un sentimiento revolucionario desde donde podría tener su sitio el comunismo. 

Para ello dejó claro que los nuevos espacios de lucha debían ser los medios de comunicación, las artes y la educación, principalmente las universidades. Desde donde este pensamiento se extenderería de una forma mucho más fácil y eficaz. 

*¿DE VERDAD QUE NO TE SUENA ESTO COMO MUY ACTUAL?*

Pues deja de criticar cosas que no sabes, y ponte a estudiar. Estamos hablando que esto está escrito *hace putos 90 años*. En youtube tienes entrevistas a disidentes de la URSS de hace 50 años donde te dicen que esto fue el principal gasto de la KGB durante su existencia. Financiar grupos en universidades, en el ámbito artístico, que serían el germen del futuro comunismo. 

El puñetero problema es que la gente normal y hasta medianamente inteligente se llega a creer más inteligente que la realidad, y no se molesta en buscar información, porque no se piensa que algo así pueda ser realidad. 

¡Que conspiranoicos! Eso es un invento de los británicos. O de los repúblicanos. Si lo piensas bien te darás cuenta que Irán, una puñetera dictadura extrema, ha estado pagando un programa de TV comunista en España...

Coño, y si empiezas a leer y descubres que eso lleva 90 años escrito????


----------



## cripton36 (6 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Es una invención principalmente de Antonio Gramsci en los años 30, que fue adoptada por la Escuela de Frankfurt en los 60 y que ya se convirtió en la estrategia principal en los congresos iberoamericanos de los 90.
> 
> ...



tu confusion esta en haber comprado y tragado el gato muerto que LENIN vendio como comunismo.
la urss nunca lo fue y GRAMSCI no pasa de ser el jorobado de nuestra señora de paris.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Ago 2019)




----------



## Randy Stair (6 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



¿No te jode que Israel sea más primermundista que España y que encima el cristianismo sea un invento judío?


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>


----------



## pepeleches (7 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tu confusion esta en haber comprado y tragado el gato muerto que LENIN vendio como comunismo.
> la urss nunca lo fue y GRAMSCI no pasa de ser el jorobado de nuestra señora de paris.
> te Saluda un marxista



Sí, algo he oído. 

Las 30 o más veces que se ha aplicado el comunismo en la historia, ninguna de ellas se ha parecido ni un poco. No como ese marxismo brillante que seguramente se llevará a cabo algún día, y que no traerá (por PRIMERA VEZ) hambre, tiranía y genocidio. 

Permíteme que si una idea la han intentado aplicar 30 veces, y sin excepción de ese resultado, empiece a considerar que lo vuestro es un poco falta de respeto a la inteligencia de los demás.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Ago 2019)

La confusion estriba en que el marxismo cultural y el liberalismo economico tienen intereses comunes y en la practica son mutuamente funcionales. Por ejemplo en el tema de la mujer es cierto lo que tu has dicho, pero a su vez puedes ver como la izquierda politica usa la causa feminista para crear una cultura anticapitalista, sin llevar necesariamente la contraria a los intereses liberales en la practica. Todo esto es tremendamente confuso, por ejemplo cuando ves al FMI hablando de brecha salarial, o al Santander haciendo banca feminista.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Ago 2019)

La izquierda marxista te dira que ese planteamiento es nazi.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Sí, algo he oído.
> 
> Las 30 o más veces que se ha aplicado el comunismo en la historia, ninguna de ellas se ha parecido ni un poco. No como ese marxismo brillante que seguramente se llevará a cabo algún día, y que no traerá (por PRIMERA VEZ) hambre, tiranía y genocidio.
> 
> Permíteme que si una idea la han intentado aplicar 30 veces, y sin excepción de ese resultado, empiece a considerar que lo vuestro es un poco falta de respeto a la inteligencia de los demás.



no hay mas falta de respeto a la inteligencia humana, que en pleno siglo 21, aun necesitemos del capital, para llevarnos la comida a la boca.
pues leyendo a casi todos ustedes me doy cuenta del buen trabajo que han hecho los capitalistas burgueses disfrazados de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas y que se los hayan creido eternamente.
a quien benefia mas, la creencia, que el comunismo se intent, fue derrotado, es utopico y fracazado?
quizas creas que al proletariado o a los trabajadores pobres o a los millones de hambrientos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## kelden (7 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La confusion estriba en que el *marxismo cultural y el liberalismo economico tienen intereses comunes* y en la practica son mutuamente funcionales. Por ejemplo en el tema de la mujer es cierto lo que tu has dicho, pero a su vez puedes ver como la izquierda politica usa la causa feminista para crear una cultura anticapitalista, sin llevar necesariamente la contraria a los intereses liberales en la practica. Todo esto es tremendamente confuso, por ejemplo cuando ves al FMI hablando de brecha salarial, o al Santander haciendo banca feminista.




Y a su vez coincide con los intereses de la masoneria y los rosacruces. Lo que nos obliga a retomar el PLAN de los templarios que, una vez enemistados con el papa y la iglesia, establecen una hoja de ruta para dominar el mundo. Hoja de ruta que se viene desarrollando desde la muerte en la hoguera de Jacques de Molay en 1314.


----------



## Rеnato (8 Ago 2019)

Os encanta cargar contra espantajos, espejismos y fantasmagorías.

Y más si os hacen quedar como eruditos, aunque lo seáis a la violeta.

Una búsqueda en la Wikipedia inglesa, en 4chan (/pol/) o en The Daily Stormer no sustituye a una buena formación en política. Para eso hay que leer desde Platón hasta Fukuyama.

Seguid imitando lo que le leéis en la anglosfera a adolescentes protestantes de clase media descontentos con su vida, en plena edad del pavo y angustia vital, erigiendo conspiraciones masónicas universales que consagran élites omnipotentes.

Para otra cosa no dais.


----------



## kelden (8 Ago 2019)

Zi Últimeit dijo:


> Os encanta cargar contra espantajos, espejismos y fantasmagorías.
> 
> Y más si os hacen quedar como eruditos, aunque lo seáis a la violeta.
> 
> ...



Donde esté una buena conspiración con masones y judios que se quite el mundo real ....


----------



## Bender32 (8 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Pues no.
> 
> Es una invención principalmente de Antonio Gramsci en los años 30, que fue adoptada por la Escuela de Frankfurt en los 60 y que ya se convirtió en la estrategia principal en los congresos iberoamericanos de los 90.
> 
> Gramsci (...)



Claro,un teorico rojo de los años 20 y 20 profesores de los 30 son los que estan detras de de la conspiracion reptiliana en la actualidad..  Vosotros en serio os leeis?

La escuela de frankfurt fue pionera en poner a caldo precisamente el marxismo,el fascismo,el stalinismo y el capitalismo,usando teorias sociales que derivaban de la psicologia y la sociologia.En base a esas herramientas analizaron y criticaron pensamientos y modas.Lo mismo tenian autores que ponian a caldo a la izquierda revolucionaria,que la ensalzaban.Lo mismo ponian a parir la union sovietica que la alemania nazi.Lo mismo que llamaban a los revolucionarios del 68 y despues fascistas.Es lo mas cutre que el periodismo magufo podia sacarse de la chistera.



El ideal de Gramsci era precisamente una revolución que llevara al proletariado a la conquista del Poder.Que su metodo estuviera opuesto al de los marxistas no significa mas que eso,nada mas que eso.La primacia del hegemonismo social o cultural para lograr los objetivos frente a los metodos clasicos del marxismo de Marx.
Si otros magufos lo explicaran a partir de una conspiracion de judios sionistas del S XIX daria igual de patetismo.La mercantilizacion de las relaciones sociales de las que deriva el hedonismo,la precariedad que impide proyectos de vida en comun,el abandono de la izquierda del"marxismo"(para integrarse en el sistema y centrarse en lo light),la baja natalidad,etc...son cosas que no existian en los años 20.

Los reptilianos los inventan los magufos.Por la sencilla razon de que probar que existen,que sus magufadas son reales,,es ya otra cosa.Por eso sueltan sin verguenza que por ejemplo el femenismo o las brutales consecuencias del capitalismo(y por ende,la derrota del "marxismo")son cosa de una secta de iluminatis marxistas de hace 90 años.Donde ademas entra todo.Tambien la sustitucion etnica,el nuncafollismo juvenil,el odio al hombre blanco....Si mañana nos quedamos sin pensiones,tambien sera un plan del marxismo cultural.Si los ninis y el desempleo aumentan igual.La culpa es de fantasmas repitlianos.Y no hay demostrarlos.Por algo controlan tantos conglomerados mediaticos.Ofende al intelecto que los grandes cambios tanto economicos como politicos,sociales,religiosos o sexuales sean cosa de Gramsci o los reptilianos que se quieran inventar.

Pero una vez mas,es mucho mas comodo inventarse que los tremendos problemas actuales derivados del capitalismo actual(precisamente en las sociedades comunistas clasicas,ese desapego a la familia,valores,sociedad consumista,mercantilizacion social,etc..no se daba)es obra de una conspiracion reptiliana comunista.Las mismas elites que se han beneficiado de este capitalismo echan la culpa a los comunistas para montar un nuevo"incoformismo rebelde".Las graves consecuencias que devastan a la mayor parte de la sociedad,son cosas "del comunismo".Te señalan un fantasma mientras ellos se lo llevan caliente.Aunque su teoria sea forzosamente tan artificial como insustancial.Al servicio de las elites seras el perro que siempre cuida su mansion,y siempre vive en la caseta.Es la paradoja final e ironica,de su desverguenza.

El magufismo esta condenado a condenarse el mismo,por su misma naturaleza absurda.Si crees en alguien que tiene razonamientos dogmaticos y que rechazan explicitamente explicarlos de manera cientifica(logicamente es imposible,y hasta da la risa,poder demostrar que unos profesores hace 90 años que criticaban a todo dios, estan detras de la persecucion sexual al hombre blanco)tu propia parroquia se encargara una y otra vez en dejar tus magufadas en ridiculo.En ese se basa.En pensar como un crio,para no aceptar la dura realidad.


----------



## Blackmoon (8 Ago 2019)

Se aprendió la teoría marxista como si fueran las suras del Corán!

Y encima no funciona... Qué desperdicio de vida!


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Ago 2019)

Bender32 dijo:


> Claro,un teorico rojo de los años 20 y 20 profesores de los 30 son los que estan detras de de la conspiracion reptiliana en la actualidad..  Vosotros en serio os leeis?
> 
> La escuela de frankfurt fue pionera en poner a caldo precisamente el marxismo,el fascismo,el stalinismo y el capitalismo,usando teorias sociales que derivaban de la psicologia y la sociologia.En base a esas herramientas analizaron y criticaron pensamientos y modas.Lo mismo tenian autores que ponian a caldo a la izquierda revolucionaria,que la ensalzaban.Lo mismo ponian a parir la union sovietica que la alemania nazi.Lo mismo que llamaban a los revolucionarios del 68 y despues fascistas.Es lo mas cutre que el periodismo magufo podia sacarse de la chistera.
> 
> ...



Otro que se las da de culto y lo unico que sabe de marxismo cultural es lo que ha leido en el infame e intencionalmente desinformante articulo de Wikipedia. El que hace caricatura del marxismo cultural es usted, no yo. Lo que usted atribuye a mis mensajes jamas lo he dicho. Lo que si explique es que la acusacion de conspiracionismo es un hombre de paja que se utiliza desde los tiempos del asesinato de JFK. Es usted quien ve conspiracion donde yo solo veo una estrategia politica. Es usted quien habla de reptilianos mientras yo analizo friamente a la nueva izquierda. Si quiere leer Wikipedia lealo todo.

Discusión:Marxismo cultural - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## The Honker (8 Ago 2019)

En parte sí, pero no puedes negar la influencia de las élites financieras internacionales en todo esto, el tema de la inmigración viene más de ahí que del marxismo. Podríamos llamarlo "marxismo cultural y capitalismo financiero internacional" o algo así.


----------



## Bender32 (8 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Otro que se las da de culto y lo unico que sabe de marxismo cultural es lo que ha leido en el infame e intencionalmente desinformante articulo de Wikipedia. El que hace caricatura del marxismo cultural es usted, no yo. Lo que usted atribuye a mis mensajes jamas lo he dicho. Lo que si explique es que la acusacion de conspiracionismo es un hombre de paja que se utiliza desde los tiempos del asesinato de JFK. Es usted quien ve conspiracion donde yo solo veo una estrategia politica. Es usted quien habla de reptilianos mientras yo analizo friamente a la nueva izquierda. Si quiere leer Wikipedia lealo todo.
> 
> Discusión:Marxismo cultural - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Lo de siempre,responder a los argumentos con falacias...Que flojeras.Tan dificil es rebatirlos con hechos?

Y hablando de hechos.Que sabras donde leemos los demas.Y ya puestos,porque no nos dices donde lees las soflamas que repites por el foro.Si nos cuentas donde te informas tu del marxismo cultural,te comento una de las fuentes donde yo lei hace tiempo sobre la escuela de frankfurt.Si analizas friamente la izquierda,pues venga,esperamos esos libros "frios",cientificos" y "neutrales"que desmentiran que seais unos magufos reptilianos.Estamos locos de interes por esas pruebas que demuestran que Gramsci y los integrantes de la escuela de frankfurt de los años 20 y 30 estan detras de todas esas teorias soltadas por los los medios de derechas.Esas pruebas que demuestran el hilo conductor de una izquierda en cooperacion con los judios que domina en forma de comunismo el mundo y conspira para hacer todo lo que esos medios de derechas repiten.Quienes son,como los teneis calados,como lo descubristeis,etc.....

pero con pruebas(que seguro que no seran de wikipedia,claro),no me seais como esos del demuestrame tu que dios no existe.Demuestrame tu que los repitlianos no dominan el mundo aliados a los comunistas....Eso ya seria muy patetico.

Luego despues ya puedes rebatir y debatir sobre lo que dije.Pero vamos,enseñanos esas webs y autores sobre el marxismo cultural...vale forocoches y 4chan,por supuesto...


----------



## cripton36 (8 Ago 2019)

no entiendo tu punto, pero si el de TOMATE-CHAN.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no entiendo tu punto, pero si el de TOMATE-CHAN.
> te Saluda un marxista



Opino que es un marxista cultural muy molesto xD. En todos mis mensajes he puesto las fuentes de informacion y en ninguna se habla de conspiraciones reptilianas, como es logico. La caricaturizacion del marxismo cultural es una estrategia de descredito muy bien calculada por los progres gramscianos porque no soportan que les señalen.

Antonio Gramsci - Wikiquote

_«Adueñarnos del mundo de las ideas, para que las nuestras, sean las ideas del mundo»

«La conquista del poder cultural es previa a la del poder político y esto se logra mediante la acción concertada de los intelectuales llamados "orgánicos" infiltrados en todos los medios de comunicación, expresión y universitarios» _

La caída de la derecha según Gramsci | La Gaceta

_El último número de la revista de FAES, fundación presidida por José María Aznar, dedica ocho páginas a glosar la figura de Antonio Gramsci. Incluso Rita Barbera en su última rueda de prensa antes de su fallecimiento, justificándose ante el acoso de la izquierda, recomendó leer a Gramsci, tratando de hacer pedagogía para que la gente fuera consciente de que todo obedece a una estrategia de superioridad moral de la izquierda que transforma los hechos a su propio interés. 

* Antonio Gramsci* nació en Cerdeña en 1891 y murió en Roma el 27 de abril de 1937. Fue un político, pedagogo, filósofo y teórico marxista italiano. Llegado a Turín en 1911, se hace miembro del Partido Socialista, y más tarde del comunista, del que llegaría a ser uno de los principales representantes durante los años veinte.




La gran aportación política filosófica de Gramsci se puede resumir en la siguiente frase: “Donde reina una atmósfera cultural específica, no es posible la toma del poder político sin ocupar antes el poder cultural”.
Por ello el planteamiento de este político era, a diferencia de los comunistas rusos, que el poder cultural es superior al poder del Estado para hacer la revolución. 
Para *Gramsci* la subversión política no crea una situación, sólo la consagra. “Un grupo social puede e incluso debe ser ya dirigente antes de haber conquistado el poder gubernamental: es una de las condiciones esenciales para la conquista de ese poder”. 
*Gramsci* era un absoluto convencido de que la preexistencia de un substrato cultural diferenciado y de una comunidad que lo haga suyo es necesario y fundamental para el desarrollo de un movimiento político viable.
Los pensadores de la nueva derecha atribuyen a la metodología de Gramsci una efectividad también aplicable al espectro político contrario al autor, y recomiendan aplicar ciertos métodos de Gramsci a la derecha para arrebatar el monopolio cultural, social y moral a la izquierda para luego recuperar el poder político.

El trabajo de la izquierda para asentar esa superioridad moral y ese entrismo social y cultural, ha sido constante desde hace cuatro décadas en España. Alfonso Guerra ya dijo que “a España no la iba a conocer ni la madre que la parió”. 
Las políticas en educación, sociedad y cultura han ido orientadas, los 23 años de socialismo, por esa voluntad gramsciana de cambiar la sociedad a largo plazo a través de la hegemonía del poder cultural. En frente se han encontrado muy poco y muy acomplejado.

Políticos tecnócratas y grises, consideraron que la lucha cultural, la batalla de las ideas es una batalla absurda, en un mundo donde lo importante es únicamente la economía, consideran que defender valores es incomodo y además perjudica los negocios pues lo importante es que esto siga sin conflictos. 
_


----------



## cripton36 (8 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Opino que es un marxista cultural muy molesto xD. En todos mis mensajes he puesto las fuentes de informacion y en ninguna se habla de conspiraciones reptilianas, como es logico. La caricaturizacion del marxismo cultural es una estrategia de descredito muy bien calculada por los progres gramscianos porque no soportan que les señalen.
> 
> Antonio Gramsci - Wikiquote
> 
> ...



te entiendo y te comprendo, pero de nada sirve ganar el poder politico si no saben que hacer con el. eso lo han demostrados los herederos de LENIN , los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, con su porqueria de capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism) que lo unico que logran, es generalizer la pobreza y al final darle el tresero al capital internacional.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Ago 2019)

La valiente respuesta de Agustín Laje a quienes le han denunciado por discrepar de la izquierda

_Instaurando métodos represivos de dictaduras socialistas en países democráticos

Abiertamente crítico con la ideología de género y con las tesis de la corrección política, *Agustín Laje ha sido denunciado ante el INADI, un órgano de censura de ideas* dirigido actualmente por Claudio Presman, miembro de la Unión Cívica Radical (UCR), que es *la marca argentina de la Internacional Socialista.* El INADI es similar a otros organismos burocráticos creados por los gobiernos de otros países. Todos esos organismos comparten un mismo fin: *acusar de un “discurso de odio” a todo el que discrepa de los dogmas de la izquierda, creando mecanismos de censura al margen del sistema judicial*, para así poder cercenar el ejercicio de la libertad de expresión sin que los censurados puedan gozar ni de la seguridad jurídica ni de las garantías procesales de la Justicia. _*Se trata, simple y llanamente, de ir introduciendo los mecanismos represivos de las dictaduras socialistas en países democráticos.*


----------



## cripton36 (9 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La valiente respuesta de Agustín Laje a quienes le han denunciado por discrepar de la izquierda
> 
> _Instaurando métodos represivos de dictaduras socialistas en países democráticos
> 
> Abiertamente crítico con la ideología de género y con las tesis de la corrección política, *Agustín Laje ha sido denunciado ante el INADI, un órgano de censura de ideas* dirigido actualmente por Claudio Presman, miembro de la Unión Cívica Radical (UCR), que es *la marca argentina de la Internacional Socialista.* El INADI es similar a otros organismos burocráticos creados por los gobiernos de otros países. Todos esos organismos comparten un mismo fin: *acusar de un “discurso de odio” a todo el que discrepa de los dogmas de la izquierda, creando mecanismos de censura al margen del sistema judicial*, para así poder cercenar el ejercicio de la libertad de expresión sin que los censurados puedan gozar ni de la seguridad jurídica ni de las garantías procesales de la Justicia. _*Se trata, simple y llanamente, de ir introduciendo los mecanismos represivos de las dictaduras socialistas en países democráticos.*



excelente video. es el reflejo de la vida real y el camino que nos trazan.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> excelente video. es el reflejo de la vida real y el camino que nos trazan.
> te Saluda un marxista



se echa de menos a la vieja izquierda


----------



## cripton36 (9 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> se echa de menos a la vieja izquierda



es la misma que la nueva. todas salen del ALA IZQUIERDA DEL PARLAMENTO BURGUES y son reformistas capitalistas.
todo lo contrario de UN MARXISTA


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Ago 2019)

Estoy jugando al famoso Warcraft y me encuentro que en una mision en una fiesta del pueblo todos los fiesteros son en realidad fiesteras hembras, y todos los camareros son machos... No encuentro ninguna explicacion racional para esto. Se supone que es una fiesta a la que acude todo el pueblo, por eso estoy invitado yo tambien.


----------



## NoMasRojos2019 (12 Ago 2019)

Tanto los marxistas culturales (SJW) como los tradcucks son cancer.

La unica corriente de pensamiento objetivamente moral es el antinatalismo. Prevenir el sufrimiento antes de que ocurra es un ACTO MUCHO MAS GRANDE que tratar de corregirlo cuando ya ocurrio.


----------



## fayser (12 Ago 2019)

Esto está bien:







Esto está mal:







¿Cómo se consigue eso? Pues con el aura de supremacismo moral que destila el comunismo, que dice buscar el bien de todos los hombres.

Que luego lo único que consiga sea la miseria de todos los hombres, como se ha demostrado ya mil putas veces, da igual.

Que los alemanes del este en vez de quedarse en su paraíso comunista saltaran el muro, da igual.

Y que tras caer el muro se unificaran bajo el paraguas capitalista y no bajo el paraguas comunista, tampoco importa.

Lo importante es que el comunismo es puro de corazón. Y que el mundo está lleno de gilipollas, un CI de 100 (que es la media) no está muy lejos del mono.


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Ago 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (18 Ago 2019)

Otro ejemplo de marxismo cultural atroz es el bombo que se le ha dado a este personaje en los grandes medios


----------



## Tomate-chan (19 Ago 2019)

NoMasRojos2019 dijo:


> Tanto los marxistas culturales (SJW) como los tradcucks son cancer.
> 
> La unica corriente de pensamiento objetivamente moral es el antinatalismo. Prevenir el sufrimiento antes de que ocurra es un ACTO MUCHO MAS GRANDE que tratar de corregirlo cuando ya ocurrio.



Yo lo que siempre les digo a los tipos que piensan como tu es por que coño no dan ejemplo a los demas para ser creibles.


----------



## un pringao (19 Ago 2019)

Aver enseñad la patita

MARICONES REPRIMIDOS TODOS

os va a votar vuestra puta madre


----------



## pepeleches (19 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no hay mas falta de respeto a la inteligencia humana, que en pleno siglo 21, aun necesitemos del capital, para llevarnos la comida a la boca.



Claro, porque tener una azada es tener capital. Tener un tractor es tener capital. Tener camiones, cámaras frigoríficas, redes de distribución, es tener capital. 

Y gracias a ese capital en el primer mundo alimentar a una persona cuesta 1/15 de un salario medio, mientras en aquellos países donde un señor muy inteligente y muy capaz dice lo que hay que hacer en cada momento sufren colas de varias horas para intentar comprar alimentos escasos cuya relación con sus ingresos es delirante. 



cripton36 dijo:


> pues leyendo a casi todos ustedes me doy cuenta del buen trabajo que han hecho los capitalistas burgueses disfrazados de izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas y que se los hayan creido eternamente.
> a quien benefia mas, la creencia, que el comunismo se intent, fue derrotado, es utopico y fracazado?
> quizas creas que al proletariado o a los trabajadores pobres o a los millones de hambrientos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Quita la parte ideológica. Al final lo que importa es el resultado que da. La historia del comunismo es la historia de 30 ó 40 veces en la que alguien ha puesto en práctica unas ideas. Si no lo ha hecho bien, empieza a pensar de una puñetera vez que a lo mejor no es viable hacerlo bien. Lo contrario sería negar la lógica. 

Esas 30 ó 40 veces ha resultado en tiranía, muerte, hambre. Sin excepción. El comunismo no ha conseguido jamás ni prosperidad ni libertad. ¿Que está mal aplicado, que no es comunismo real, etc etc? ME DA IGUAL . Esa es la CONSECUENCIA REAL. 

Por el otro lado el capitalismo democrático. Ha sacado más personas de la situación de pobreza de las que jamás pudo imaginar nadie hace 200 años. 

¿Cuál es el puñetero problema? Que comparáis la utopía ideológica del comunismo con los resultados del capitalismo real. Y es hacerse una trampa enorme. Compara el RESULTADO REAL del comunismo con el RESULTADO REAL del capitalismo. Y entonces no hay excusa alguna que te permita seguir albergando las mismas ideas. 

El capitalismo ideal me da igual. Sí, por supuesto creo que el capitalismo se ha estatalizado demasiado, pienso que ese marxismo cultural del que se habla en este hilo está siendo una cuña que no trae más que problemas. 

Pero la REALIDAD es que aún estamos en sociedades donde el hambre no existe, donde las libertades con mayúsculas son mil veces más respetadas que en ese comunismo utópico. 

Así que no vengas con ese mantra tan manido por los comunistas de 'es que no lo entiendes, tienes que conocerlo mejor'. Primero, porque lo he estudiado lo suficiente. Y segundo, porque aunque no supiera absolutamente nada de él, me valdría con estudiar sus consecuencias en esas 30 ó 40 veces que se ha aplicado como para tener una opinión. 

Porque a mi no me importa en absoluto la intención de Hitler o de Stalin. Me importa la realidad y las consecuencias que tuvieron sus ideas. Porque al final resulta que los dirigentes más tiránicos son los que más se apoderan de la idea del bien común, de mejorar la sociedad, de los desfavorecidos. Pero eso no los hace buenos ni a ellos ni a sus ideas, que siguen siendo nefastas. 

Porque el comunismo o el nazismo no son buenas ideas que salieron mal. Ese es el mantra con el que os autonconvencéis. Son ideas horribles, en las que una cúpula de humanos tiene poder total sobre las decisiones personales y económicas del resto, lo cual es una idea horrible. Se creen más listos que sus conciudadanos, más preparados, que saben mejor que ellos como tiene que ser su vida. 

Y eso, es una idea absolutamente horrible. Para llevarla a cabo y cambiar hasta tal punto la sociedad la única vía es totalitarismo, purgas, control de la información, eliminación de cualquier libertad. 

Cualquiera que piense que eso es una buena idea no conoce absolutamente nada del ser humano y de la Historia que nos precede.


----------



## pepeleches (19 Ago 2019)

¿Quiénes son esas 'élites' exactamente? ¿Cómo hacen eso que dices? 

Una empresa quiere ganar pasta. Y las miras (la visión) de cualquier empresa no supera casi nunca los 5 años; sería absurdo con la cantidad de cambios tecnológicos, políticos y de paradigma gastar cualquier energía en un plazo mayor, cuando incluso en ese plazo pueden pasar tantas cosas que invalide cualquier previsión. 

Nadie en esa empresa mira más allá. Los trabajadores porque quizás estén jubilados, porque quizás cambien de trabajo, porque quizás tengan miedo al paro y se centren en como conservarlo. El CEO porque no llegará a conocer esos cinco años si no hace buen trabajo ya, el consejo (si es una empresa grande, que no es en absoluto lo normal...) porque tiene que dar beneficios para que no se descapitalice. 

Es fácil, fíjate en el sector más criticado/criticable: la banca. el 80% de los bancos que existían hace 20 años ya no existen. Y esa es la realidad del capitalismo, imagínate si no se metiera el estado a rescatar y tal. 

Incentivar una revolución cuesta hasta décadas. EStamos hablando que han pasado ¡15 años! desde la viogen. Y ahora justamente es cuando empiezan a verse sus resultados más fuertes. Es lento meterse en la educación, en la cultura, aumentar subvenciones. 

Porque todos aquellos que se dedican a estas cosas necesitan una característica común: vivir del estado. Como funcionarios, como políticos, como entidades subvencionadas. 

Porque ahí está el detonante: cualquier asociación feminista luchará todo lo que pueda por promover estas ideas, porque VIVE de que la gente las acepte. Sus ingresos depende de ello. 

Las empresas viven de lo que venden hoy, y se preocuparán de lo que vendan mañana. Y poco más. Porque no son planes que alguien traza a 30 años vista, son formas de cambiar la percepción que alguien empieza con ciertos movimientos tácticos y antes de que te des cuenta tienes una Carmen Calvo, un Podemos, 10.000 asociaciones que de una u otra forma están luchando porque se imponga, porque en todos los casos hay una relación directa (incentivo...) entre su estatus y sus ingresos y el hecho de que esta idea triunfe. 

Es más, estas ideas están tan alejadas del mundo real que no forman parte de lo que piensa el ciudadano, es todo una impostura terrible. Fíjate lo que ha pasado con Gillette, un directivo progre le dio por comprar esa idea y está perdiendo pasta sin conocimiento. 

Porque en el fondo esta idea que tienes instalada no es sino parte del mensaje. 'Traigamos inmigración ilegal para beneficiar a los ricos'. ¿Cuántos inmigrantes ilegales crees que están trabajando en Telefónica o en el BBVA? ¿Para qué cojones entonces 'promoverían' de alguna forma esto?


----------



## Rescatador (19 Ago 2019)

fayser dijo:


> ¿Cómo se consigue eso? Pues con el aura de supremacismo moral que destila el comunismo, que dice buscar el bien de todos los hombres.



Genocidio camboyano # Ideología - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



> Otra importante raíz intelectual del KR fue *lo aprendido en las universidades** y entre la izquierda francesa* antes de la guerra, algo compartido con los chinos. En su libro *Intelectuales*, Paul Johnson (n. 1928) relaciona lo sucedido el Camboya con *el pensamiento de reconocidos intelectuales occidentales**, esencialmente de izquierda*. De los 8 líderes polpotistas originales, todos eran francófonos, educados en París con ideas sartrianas y fuertemente relacionados al comunismo galo. Ellos fundaron la Angka Leu, «Organización Superior». Aun después de su caída, Pol Pot seguía considerando la rendición de Nom Pen como «acontecimiento revolucionario» más importante, excepto por la comuna de París de 1871.
> 
> Según *Rousseau*, el contrato social obligaba al sujeto a «enajenarse, con todos sus derechos, a la comunidad total», es decir, el Estado pasaba a tener derecho a controlar a cada individuo completamente, figurándose el primer boceto del totalitarismo. Aunque es cierto que desde Platón los intelectuales se han sentido tentados a proponer poderes totalitarios que ven al individuo como solo una pieza más. Su visión utópica se basaba en que la felicidad solo se conseguiría suprimiendo los intereses personales, empezando por controlar sus pensamientos, dejándole a cada persona nada más que obligaciones sociales por cumplir. De ahí la importancia que daba al control de la educación, para evitar la formación de mentes que cuestionaran un modelo que solo podría llevar a la felicidad. En esencia, infantilizándolo para hacerlo completamente dependiente del Estado. Para *Rousseau*, persona fuertemente influenciada por su rencor a las clases más favorecidas y su miedo a las masas descontroladas, la única fuerza capaz de poner fin al conflicto entre intereses de la comunidad e individuales –equiparados como de los poderosos– era el Estado, personificación de la voluntad general, que debía crear una sociedad igualitaria.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (19 Ago 2019)

Mineroblanco dijo:


> Ustedes llaman marxismo a la ingeniería social del NWO neoliberal. Es decir, acusan a los marxistas de lo que hacen sus enemigos.



Ahora no es usted podemita?


----------



## arriondas (19 Ago 2019)

La relativización de los valores es consecuencia del neoliberalismo que tenemos implantado en nuestra sociedad. Que además viene desde los EEUU, siendo hijo de corrientes ideológicas provenientes de Europa y de la mentalidad estadounidense, pero un producto yanqui al fin y al cabo. Así que por lo tanto, tenemos un liberalismo de derechas y otro de izquierdas. Ambos buscan lo mismo: la emancipación total del individuo. De ahí que las minorías acaben dictando la conducta de la mayoría, la libertad sexual en todos los ámbitos, la oposición a todo lo que suponga un freno a esa libertad individual (incluyendo a la familia), etc.

En el fondo ese llamado "marxismo cultural" no deja de ser el espejo en el cual se reflejan sus propios fantasmas. Algo más viejo que los loros: echarle la culpa a un tercero. Para poder justificarlo, se sacan una serie de citas fuera de contexto, y listos.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (19 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que lo he leido todo. nada diferente a otros tantos trasnochados. Tambien me lei todo lo tuyo y eres igualito al otro.
> el marxismo filosofico trata de cambio de Sistema de produccion. NO DE POLITICA.
> la revolucion proletaria sera un hecho cuando llegue su momento, como todo en esta vida. y no es tarea de politicos ni partidos politicos. los cambios de sistemas economicos, siempre ha sido tarea de los pueblos, al modificar su modo de vida dialecticamente.
> te Saluda un marxista





en occidente no habra revolucion proletaria porque ya no hay PROLE (hijos) a quien dejar el futuro, cosa de las tendencias MARXISTAS de feminazismo, gayers y moralina progre hipocrita, lo que hay es una sustitucion de la poblacion local exigente de lo que consume, por otra inmigrante e ignorante que consuma mucho sin preguntar nada.

y se lo creee, se lo creeee, es brutal que aun haya gente que se crea que pueda existir un estado comunista en un mundo globalizado y muchisimo mas informado. El sectarismo dogmatico marxista es un anacronismo sin cabida en el mundo actual
Si ya no ve que todos los lazos internacionales economicos imposibilitarian un estado de este tipo (a excepcion de Venezuela y el resultado es nefasto) posiblemente solo se podria rtealizar una "revolucion" en paises del tercer mundo, pero me parece que tampoco estan por la labor, estan super satisfechos con las nuevas tecnologias aunque se esten muriendo de hambre o vistan con harapos


la lucha es entre bloques economicos e intereses de dominio, bloque ruso ( me la sopla el como mientras sea yo el que tenga el poder), bloque chino (capitalismo marxista hormigueril) y USA (capitalismo al viejo uso - no quiero perder lo ganado) todo lo que se mueva de ahi y su influencia no tiene posibilidad alguna de exito...

ayer en las fiestas locales de Gracia vi la alternativa "marxista" de revolucionarios de McDonalds: tios y tias con tatus garesivos, orejas perforadas, la cara llena de ferreteria, vestidos como para ir al funeral de Dracula lleno de tachuelines y parches con mensajes apocalipticos y maximalistas ,borrachos como cubas y hasta las cejas de marihuana, eso si, las que mas gritaban marichulas de Lesbos cual Jezabel clamando por el feminismo revolucionario (?), y los comparsitos riendoles las gracias. Antes iban de anarquistas, ahora son proletarios jajajajajaja 

Si lo ha adivinado, no son alternativa a nada, a lo mejor en un casting para Mad Max 5 la pelicula


----------



## Tomate-chan (19 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son esas 'élites' exactamente? ¿Cómo hacen eso que dices?
> 
> Una empresa quiere ganar pasta. Y las miras (la visión) de cualquier empresa no supera casi nunca los 5 años; sería absurdo con la cantidad de cambios tecnológicos, políticos y de paradigma gastar cualquier energía en un plazo mayor, cuando incluso en ese plazo pueden pasar tantas cosas que invalide cualquier previsión.
> 
> ...



Estas negando la motivacion economica de la inmigracion masiva hacia Europa?


----------



## Tomate-chan (19 Ago 2019)

Precisamente el bulo de la brecha salarial machista es un invento del feminismo marxista para intervenir la economia privada e imponer la igualdad de resultados con la excusa de ayudar a las pobres mujeres explotadas. La estrategia es esa; si te niegas por motivos economicos o de libertad de empresa o simplemente porque la brecha salarial no existe, te acusan de machismo, que es una especie de delito contrarrevolucionario ¿te das cuenta como funciona la trampa?


----------



## cripton36 (19 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro, porque tener una azada es tener capital. Tener un tractor es tener capital. Tener camiones, cámaras frigoríficas, redes de distribución, es tener capital.
> 
> Y gracias a ese capital en el primer mundo alimentar a una persona cuesta 1/15 de un salario medio, mientras en aquellos países donde un señor muy inteligente y muy capaz dice lo que hay que hacer en cada momento sufren colas de varias horas para intentar comprar alimentos escasos cuya relación con sus ingresos es delirante.
> 
> ...



como podras entender si no conoces ni el ABC de la filosofia marxista?
mientras que para ti y muchos un tractor, una azada, ect ect es capital. para MARX CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
una formula sencilla de explicar y entender.
por otro lado JAMAS SE HA INTENTADO ABOLIR EL CAPITAL. todo lo contrario, han existido muchos intentos de reformarlo y acomodarlo a intereses particulares y politicos de partidos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (19 Ago 2019)

Ricardo-Barcelona dijo:


> en occidente no habra revolucion proletaria porque ya no hay PROLE (hijos) a quien dejar el futuro, cosa de las tendencias MARXISTAS de feminazismo, gayers y moralina progre hipocrita, lo que hay es una sustitucion de la poblacion local exigente de lo que consume, por otra inmigrante e ignorante que consuma mucho sin preguntar nada.
> 
> y se lo creee, se lo creeee, es brutal que aun haya gente que se crea que pueda existir un estado comunista en un mundo globalizado y muchisimo mas informado. El sectarismo dogmatico marxista es un anacronismo sin cabida en el mundo actual
> Si ya no ve que todos los lazos internacionales economicos imposibilitarian un estado de este tipo (a excepcion de Venezuela y el resultado es nefasto) posiblemente solo se podria rtealizar una "revolucion" en paises del tercer mundo, pero me parece que tampoco estan por la labor, estan super satisfechos con las nuevas tecnologias aunque se esten muriendo de hambre o vistan con harapos
> ...



señor, oiga señor, hablo de PROLE, de los que pario y pare la REVOLUCION INDUSTRIAL (trabajadores asalariados)

te Saluda un marxista ortodoxo


----------



## Alex Cosma (19 Ago 2019)

*EL TIEMPO DEL COMPROMISO Y LA ACCIÓN HA LLEGADO*


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Estas negando la motivacion economica de la inmigracion masiva hacia Europa?



Según los mentideros conspiranoicos son las grandes empresas (en el caso de España del IBEX...) quienes gobiernan el mundo. En estas empresas tienes tus Telefónicas, tus Endesas, BBVA, Santander, Iberldrola, Caixabank, Gas Natural, Repsol, Mapfre, Indra...

Y según esos mentideros, es porque a los grandes empresarios les interesa muchísimo tener mano de obra barata y tal. Con lo cual la consecuencia de esta lógica sería que estas empresas deberían estar plagadas de personal marroquí, senegalés, rumano, ecuatoriano...

¿Crees que es así? Pues yo creo que no rotundamente. Con lo cual, 'algo falla' en esa teoría, ¿no?. Porque joer, la gente dice frases prefabricadas pero no se detiene a pensar ni un segundo en lo que está diciendo. Las grandes empresas son las que suelen tener salarios más altos, y si tienen inmigración en sus filas será porque tienen que cumplir con sus planes de responsabilidad social o parecido, qué pocas hay que puedan tener un porcentaje significativo. 

Estaría la opción B, que sería pensar que son los de del invernadero Paco que cultiva fresas los que promueven esto. Pero ¿realmente crees que estos tienen ese poder? ¿Queremos decir que estos gobiernan el mundo y deciden hacia donde tiene que ir la política internacional?

Porque a otros muchos pequeños empresarios la inmigración les hace polvo. Véase top manta, véase cuadrillas ilegales de reformas que se meten en el mercado destrozando precios porque no pagan ni una. véase chinos que hacen competencia 'a su estilo' en comercio o restauración. 

Junta todo eso y la lógica me dice que algo falla en la ecuación. En vez de tragarte los manidos mantras porquesí, intenta unir las piezas y verás que algo no encaja en esto. 

¿Y no te sorprende la incongruencia de que, de mayor a menor, los más críticos con la inmigración sea VOX, luego el PP, y así hasta la extrema izquierda con tus Bildu, Podemos, y en menor medida PSOE? ¿No hablábamos de que la derecha defendía a los ricos y a los empresarios? Pues si defiende a ricos y empresarios, y estos quieren más inmigración, lo lógico es que las tornas fueran...¡al revés!

Es el problema de movernos por clichés y conclusiones que nos han diseñado otros. ¡¡Que no tiene ninguna lógica!!

Mi sensación personal es que es un tema estrictamente político. Que sí, que está Soros y otros tantos que no dejan de ser ricachos que han comprado el discurso progre y usan su dinero como altavoz. Pero en el fondo la postura ante la inmigración no es sino una posición más del buenismo. La inmigración ilegal si a alguien perjudica es a los más desfavorecidos, que tendrán que convivir en sus barrios con gente venida de culturas mucho más violentas, con mentalidad en algunos casos de hace siglos, y lo que es incluso peor, son competencia para los trabajos menos especializados. 

Pero es nada más que parte de la agenda del buenismo. Y sí, el buenismo es punto clave de la actual agenda de la corrección política proveniente (inicialmente) del marxismo cultural, que hace tiempo que lleva vida propia. 

Y como todo punto demagógico se extremará para que la gente se polarice entre las buenas personas que buscan lo mejor para el pobre inmigrante y el resto, a los que se les otorgará el papel de fachas inhumanos porque en un debate así (como en cualquiera últimamente) no valdrán matices.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ago 2019)

Si te doy la razón, cada vez más la política son fuegos de artificio y engaño masivo. Desvían los temas poniendo el foco en temas secundarios (feminismo, LGTBI...) para que la gente no hable de temas importantes (paro, pensiones...). 

Pero es mentira lo de los 'pagapensiones'. Porque si fuera así (y podría serlo, dada nuestra horrorosa natalidad...), se establecerían cupos como ha pasado en cualquier otro país cuando se ha necesitado, para permitir inmigración legal. 

Resulta que algo no cuadra cuando la inmigración que te viene en muchos casos está por debajo en preparación de aquellos que en España están ya apartados del mercado laboral, a lo que sumamos la dificultad del idioma, falta de arraigo, de conocimiento de la cultura local y una mentalidad en muchos casos marcada por una religión medieval. 

No se parece en nada decir 'este año España 50.000 soldadores', lo cual sería una necesidad objetiva que se cubriría fácilmente, a decir que el problema de natalidad o de pensiones lo van a solucionar los que entran en patera, que terminan viviendo del top manta. 

No es un problema que provenga de la economía, ni de la demografía. Esos tendrían soluciones reales; es un problema generado por la propia política.


----------



## pepeleches (20 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> como podras entender si no conoces ni el ABC de la filosofia marxista?
> mientras que para ti y muchos un tractor, una azada, ect ect es capital. para MARX CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
> una formula sencilla de explicar y entender.
> por otro lado JAMAS SE HA INTENTADO ABOLIR EL CAPITAL. todo lo contrario, han existido muchos intentos de reformarlo y acomodarlo a intereses particulares y politicos de partidos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Como siempre, tu mundo es perfecto y los demás no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Y para discutir contigo hay que partir de creerse la idea de que tu abuela es una bicicleta. Y así podremos hablar de cada cuanto cambiar las ruedas. 

Pregunta: ¿acaso los que comenzaron cualquiera de los movimientos comunistas NO CREES que conocían bastante bien el marxismo? O el problema es que eran desconocedores de lo que estaban montando  

Pues no compañero, el problema no es la aplicación del comunismo. Su aplicación ha sido exactamente como podría prever cualquiera que tuviera dos dedos de frente. 

El principal problema del marxismo es que parte de unas ideas absurdas y falaces, que quiere que asumamos como base para debatir dándolas por ciertas. Y no, su teoría del valor es una mierda, su explicación de la plusvalía es una mierda, son todo castillos en el aire que (como es normal...) simplemente han sido compradas como punto de partida por sucesivos tiranos para imponer su terror y matar a su pueblo de hambre y en paredón. 

Porque si obligas a aceptar cada una de sus teorías, por acumulación obviamente acabarás llegando a esas conclusiones. Igual que llevarás a tu abuela a cambiar neumáticos en vez de a la zapatería en el mismo momento que aceptes que es una bicicleta.


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Según los mentideros conspiranoicos son las grandes empresas (en el caso de España del IBEX...) quienes gobiernan el mundo. En estas empresas tienes tus Telefónicas, tus Endesas, BBVA, Santander, Iberldrola, Caixabank, Gas Natural, Repsol, Mapfre, Indra...
> 
> Y según esos mentideros, es porque a los grandes empresarios les interesa muchísimo tener mano de obra barata y tal. Con lo cual la consecuencia de esta lógica sería que estas empresas deberían estar plagadas de personal marroquí, senegalés, rumano, ecuatoriano...
> 
> ...



Lo cierto es que no me parece valido el argumento de que en las grandes empresas hay pocos inmigrantes, en primer lugar porque es falso, y en segundo lugar por tu idea de lo que son "pocos". La inmigracion es un porcentaje minoritario de la poblacion y si no tienen mas empleados de fuera simplemente es porque no los hay. 

Otra cosa interesante que has dicho es que el espectro mas a la derecha critica la inmigracion cuando se supone que deberia estar aliado con los grandes capitales. Esta idea se deriva de creer que la izquierda representa los intereses de los obreros... 

Los bancos franceses niegan la financiación a Marine Le Pen para su campaña electoral

No es que la nueva izquierda haya traicionado al obrero, es que nos engañaron cuando nos dijeron que la izquierda representaba al obrero, cuando en realidad solo se representa a ella misma y a su ideal revolucionario, que es basicamente el mismo en Suecia y Uganda.


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

pepeleches dijo:


> Como siempre, tu mundo es perfecto y los demás no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Y para discutir contigo hay que partir de creerse la idea de que tu abuela es una bicicleta. Y así podremos hablar de cada cuanto cambiar las ruedas.
> 
> Pregunta: ¿acaso los que comenzaron cualquiera de los movimientos comunistas NO CREES que conocían bastante bien el marxismo? O el problema es que eran desconocedores de lo que estaban montando
> 
> ...



ni cambiandote la terminologia, entiendes nada.
esta vez hable de comunismo o hable de abolicion del capital?
para saber si un partido o persona que se haga llamar marxista lo es, hay que saber mucha, pero mucha filosofia marxista. si no la conoces y dominas, te vas con cualquier mierda que te digan. 
en estos foros te salen con que; hombre si eran marxistas, yo lei el manifiesto comunista y toman esas medidas
sin embargo el manifiesto comunista, es solo eso, un manifiesto y estos son de muy corta duracion. pero para muchos son como una biblia
esto es facil, muy facil.
dime que hicieron o que hacen y te dire si es correcto o no.
conoces a este personaje, que gobernaba diciendo; EXPROPIECE, EXPROPIECE, Y EXPROPIECE?
te ayudo?
el energumeno HUGO CHAVEZ FRIA. de donde y quien lo aprendio? de cuba con los hacendados castros.
cuba es un pais con Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista?
nada de eso. cuba se llama constitucionalmente REPUBLICA SOCIALISTA DE CUBA.
por que es SOCIALISTA?
porque utiliza en su Sistema de produccion EL CAPITAL concentrado y acumulado en el estado o mas bien, en las manos de la familia castro ruz.
estudia chaval
aprende del ilutre Socrates; SOLO SE, QUE NO SE NADA y aprenderas mucho
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> ni cambiandote la terminologia, entiendes nada.
> esta vez hable de comunismo o hable de abolicion del capital?
> para saber si un partido o persona que se haga llamar marxista lo es, hay que saber mucha, pero mucha filosofia marxista. si no la conoces y dominas, te vas con cualquier mierda que te digan.
> en estos foros te salen con que; hombre si eran marxistas, yo lei el manifiesto comunista y toman esas medidas
> ...



Yo sigo sin entender lo que significa "abolir el capital".


----------



## cripton36 (20 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo sigo sin entender lo que significa "abolir el capital".



segun MARX, EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR
donde EXPROPIACION= cuando se le expropia al projimo el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo ( no confundir con plusvalia)
enajenacion del valor= cuando el fruto integro es expropiado y llevado al Mercado para ser vendido.
es lo que hacen diariamente, a cada minuto los capitalistas burgueses.
EL CAPITAL comenzo cuando al primer ser humano se le expropio el fruto integro de su fuerza de trabajo. ( en el esclavismo) esto fue evolucionando hasta convertirse en Sistema capitalista de produccion.
me copias?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (21 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> segun MARX, EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR
> donde EXPROPIACION= cuando se le expropia al projimo el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo ( no confundir con plusvalia)
> enajenacion del valor= cuando el fruto integro es expropiado y llevado al Mercado para ser vendido.
> es lo que hacen diariamente, a cada minuto los capitalistas burgueses.
> ...



Pero es que eso no es verdad. Yo cuando trabajo me pagan.


----------



## Mardoqueo (21 Ago 2019)

¿Porque discuten con neo-liberales?¿Con gente baja que solo quiere saturarse de placeres, engordar, acumular dinero?


----------



## Linthor (21 Ago 2019)

Atrincherar dijo:


> ¿Porque discuten con neo-liberales?¿Con gente baja que solo quiere saturarse de placeres, engordar, acumular dinero?



¿Quieres decir que el Coletas, Viruelo, Alberto Garzona y compañía son neo-liberales?. Entonces ¿qué es lo que está votando la gente que piensa que está votando izquierda socialista-comunista?.


----------



## Tomate-chan (21 Ago 2019)

Atrincherar dijo:


> ¿Porque discuten con neo-liberales?¿Con gente baja que solo quiere saturarse de placeres, engordar, acumular dinero?



_gente baja que solo quiere saturarse de placeres, engordar, acumular dinero _

jA jA jA jA jA jA


----------



## cripton36 (21 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero es que eso no es verdad. Yo cuando trabajo me pagan.



eso es lo que todos creen.el unico que lo sabia era o es el esclavo. pero el trabajador asalariado ( proletario) ni por enterado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## arriondas (21 Ago 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que el Coletas, Viruelo, Alberto Garzona y compañía son neo-liberales?. Entonces ¿qué es lo que está votando la gente que piensa que está votando izquierda socialista-comunista?.



Son liberales de izquierdas, la versión made in USA de lo que conocemos como la "izquierda". Sólo queda la retórica; por mucho que levanten el puño en Rodiezmo, ya no son ni socialistas ni comunistas. Están más cerca de Foucault que de Marx.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Ago 2019)

las izquierdas de todo tipo, desde la revolucion rusa de 1917, nunca han estado ni siquiera cerca de MARX. mas bien han sido acolitos de los burgueses capitalistas. son complices de la expropiacion y explotacion obrera
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (21 Ago 2019)

Amén hermano


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Ago 2019)

Nota dijo:


> Amén hermano



Creo que lo dice mas bien en un sentido acritico con el comunismo; no para decir que el marxismo es una utopia irrealizable, sino para repetir lo mismo de siempre; que nunca se ha hecho bien y por lo tanto hay que volver a intentarlo y hacerlo bien.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Creo que lo dice mas bien en un sentido acritico con el comunismo; no para decir que el marxismo es una utopia irrealizable, sino para repetir lo mismo de siempre; que nunca se ha hecho bien y por lo tanto hay que volver a intentarlo y hacerlo bien.



como es eso de Volver a intentarlo? nunca se ha intentado. mas bien los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas se han burlado, han jugado con los trabajadores, los han adoctrinado a su conveniencia y lo mas doloroso. no solo los han adoctrinado y usado, sino que los trabajadores se lo han creido y hasta lo repiten como papagayos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> como es eso de Volver a intentarlo? nunca se ha intentado. mas bien los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas se han burlado, han jugado con los trabajadores, los han adoctrinado a su conveniencia y lo mas doloroso. no solo los han adoctrinado y usado, sino que los trabajadores se lo han creido y hasta lo repiten como papagayos.
> te Saluda un marxista



Una estrategia astuta por tu parte. Los judios y su creacion los comunistas siempre han sido inteligentes.
Te saluda un antimarxista.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Una estrategia astuta por tu parte. Los judios y su creacion los comunistas siempre han sido inteligentes.
> Te saluda un antimarxista.



astute? entonces no crees que los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, son lobos capitalistas burgueses vestidos de caperucita roja?
tampoco crees que no es coincidencia que esa porqueria que llaman unas veces socialism y otras comunismo y que crean unicamente en el tercermundo, no es mas que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO?
tampoco que toman el estado, concentran todo el capital y adoctrinan la poblacion contra los paises capitalistas ricos?
acaso es invento mio o es algo real, palpable?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Ago 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> astute? entonces no crees que los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, son lobos capitalistas burgueses vestidos de caperucita roja?
> tampoco crees que no es coincidencia que esa porqueria que llaman unas veces socialism y otras comunismo y que crean unicamente en el tercermundo, no es mas que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO?
> tampoco que toman el estado, concentran todo el capital y adoctrinan la poblacion contra los paises capitalistas ricos?
> acaso es invento mio o es algo real, palpable?
> te Saluda un marxista



Tienes toda la razon, pero eso es porque es imposible abolir el capital, y cuando los comunistas tomaron el poder y se dieron cuenta de eso hicieron lo que tu has dicho. 
De hecho ni siquiera termino de entender el mismo concepto de abolir el capital. Si te refieres a abolir la propiedad privada eso me parece distopico. El sentido de propiedad es algo inherente al ser humano y su individualidad. Si te refieres a abolir la propiedad privada de los medios de produccion de bienes y servicios, entonces las dictaduras comunistas han hecho bien su trabajo.


----------



## cripton36 (22 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Tienes toda la razon, pero eso es porque es imposible abolir el capital, y cuando los comunistas tomaron el poder y se dieron cuenta de eso hicieron lo que tu has dicho.
> De hecho ni siquiera termino de entender el mismo concepto de abolir el capital. Si te refieres a abolir la propiedad privada eso me parece distopico. El sentido de propiedad es algo inherente al ser humano y su individualidad. Si te refieres a abolir la propiedad privada de los medios de produccion de bienes y servicios, entonces las dictaduras comunistas han hecho bien su trabajo.



oiga tio, que no soy tan simple.
es cierto, la propiedad privada nace con el hombre.
no es cierto que con tan solo abolir la propiedad privada sobre los medios de produccion , se crea o se intent abolir EL CAPITAL y mucho menos crear un Sistema de produccion comunista- marxista. incluso, por esa misma razon no funcionan sus ideas socialistas capitalistas.
lo dicho tio. los socialistas, izquierdistas y comunistas les han vendido el gato muerto y se lo han comprado y tragado. tal como la Paloma a su pichon.
haz leido alguna vez el MANIFIESTO COMUNISTA? Bueno todas las medidas escritas ahi por MARX, fueron ejecutadas por los hacendados castros en cuba y aunque les llamen COMUNISTAS, no estan ni siquiera en las puertas de serlo.
para muchos, me atreveria decir, para casi todos. la creacion del comunismo trata sobre DISTRIBUCION. muy lejos de la verdad
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Ago 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Ago 2019)

Del Partido Comunista al* Partido del Orgasmo...

*


----------



## cripton36 (23 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Del Partido Comunista al* Partido del Orgasmo...
> 
> *



esa es tu respuesta a mi mensaje?
como puedes saber si te mienten o no, cuando hablan de MARX, si no conoces ni dominas la filosofia marxista.
esos dos videos lo he visto en otros foros y no dicen nada que se pueda aprovechar.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Ago 2019)

_El presidente de Vox, Santiago Abascal, ha mantenido este lunes una reunión con el líder del Partido Republicano de Chile, José Antonio Kast, con quien ha compartido la necesidad de luchar contra el "marxismo cultural" y de defender la vida, la familia y la libertad._

Leer mas: Abascal se reúne con el político chileno Kast y comparten la lucha contra el "marxismo cultural" y la defensa de la vida

(c) 2015 Europa Press. Está expresamente prohibida la redistribución y la redifusión de este contenido sin su previo y expreso consentimiento.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Ago 2019)




----------



## cripton36 (25 Ago 2019)

el socialism totalitario es el cancer de los pueblos tercermundista
el socialism totalitario es algo inevitable en los paises desarrollados, como antesala del comunismo-marxista
se preguntaran; por que se implementa en los paises tercermundistas primero?
por culpa de la equivocacion imperdonable del burgues LENIN, quien fue el primero en implementarlo por la fuerza, en un pais zarista feudal.
el idiota del video, no sabe lo que dice. a ellos ( los venezolanos) desde que HUGO CHAVEZ FRIA tomo el poder, los Cubanos del exilio en Miami, se cansaron de repetirles, que HUGO CHAVEZ iba directo al socialism totalitario y los muy imbeciles respondian; NOSOTROS NO SOMOS CUBA.
el socialism totalitario es un product del desarrollo y evolucion del Sistema capitalista, sin el, no es possible una REVOLUCION PROLETARIA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ago 2019)




----------



## Lammero (29 Ago 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> La izquierda cultural nos acusa de conspiranoicos porque somos los unicos que lo decimos. El *marxismo cultural* existe y es un proyecto *global.*




No me triggerice a la Yeshiva, podiós.
¡Enturbulador!

The Lethal Antisemitism of “Cultural Marxism”



> This language, which lumps together all critics of the president with the antisemitic dog-whistle of “globalists” (followed up by “bankers,” no less) is a bridge between the mainstream right and the far right. “Cultural Marxism” recognizes that the right’s culture wars are built almost entirely on antisemitic tropes. White supremacy connects anti-black racists and antisemites. Misogyny and homophobia map onto stereotypes of Jewish men as unmanly and sexually depraved. Jews as outside infiltrators ties into anti-immgrant sentiment.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ago 2019)

Lammero dijo:


> No me triggerice a la Yeshiva, podiós.
> ¡Enturbulador!
> 
> The Lethal Antisemitism of “Cultural Marxism”



Esta claro que le tienen panico a que se hable del marxismo cultural porque es un poderosisimo meme, asi que ya saben 

Dice que es antisemita decir que Soros esta detras de fomentar inmigracionismo. Vale, entonces que hacemos? Dejamos que Soros siga haciendo lo que le de la gana sin mencionarle porque es de origen judio? Quienes son los conspiranoicos? Los que ven marxismo cultural o los que ven antisemitismo en cada critica cultural que hace la derecha social? Se podria escribir un articulo similar relatando la amplisima violencia politica izquierdista y relacionarla con el anticapitalismo o el concepto de _neoliberalismo_. La diferencia es que en ese caso la critica seria correcta, y no un victimismo.

La tecnica de manipulacion usada en ese articulo es habitual en el relato de la nueva izquierda; lo que hacen es coger elementos minoritarios y centrar toda la atencion en los mismos, intentando convertirlos en mainstream. De esta manera, lo que inicialmente eran elementos marginales (neonazis) se terminan convirtiendo en algo relevante para relacionarlo con la corriente principal de la derecha politica. Por eso el articulo insiste en la idea de que el marxismo cultural es un "puente" entre unos y otros. Esta manipulacion es bastante tipica; he visto articulos feminazis basados en un comentario "machista" en la caja de comentarios de un video feminista de Youtube. A partir de dicho comentario (que podria haber escrito la misma articulista con un nick falso) se crea todo un relato de agonia femenina para finalmente reivindicar determinadas politicas estatales y leyes. En muchos casos estas "noticias" reivindicativas y doctrinarias son simplemente noticias falsas.

El "aberrante" empalamiento de una joven de 16 años conmociona Argentina

_La fiscal del caso afirma que fue "una agresión sexual inhumana" y que no ha visto nada semejante en toda su carrera. Hay tres detenidos, que trataron de hacer creer que la muerte fue por sobredosis. El caso ha reavivado la indignación que motivó las protestas del #NiUnaMenos._

Lucía Pérez: el femicidio en clave judicial - LatFem

_Como ocurre en gran cantidad de actuaciones judiciales, la decisión sobre otorgar o no validez al consentimiento para definir una situación de violencia o de explotación sexual corre el riego de invisibilizar la complejidad de la dominación y la interpretación que pueda realizarse a partir de la forma en que se definen y llevan adelante las relaciones de género. Como se recordará, en atención a estos argumentos se produjo en el Congreso Nacional un fértil debate en torno al consentimiento, lo *que derivó en una modificación del articulado original de la Ley de Trata a fines del año 2012. *_

Junta Médica determinó que Lucía Pérez no fue empalada ni violada

*Lucía Pérez*_, la joven asesinada en esta ciudad y por la cual se realizaron movilizaciones en todo el país, no murió por ser "sometida a una agresión sexual inhumana" como señaló oportunamente la fiscal, sino probablemente producto de una asfixia por congestión y edema pulmonar por causas tóxicas, según determinó la Junta Médica de Peritos de la Suprema Corte bonaerense en las últimas horas.

Los médicos indicaron que no se puede probar que la adolescente de 16 años fallecida el 8 de octubre del año pasado haya sido víctima de abuso sexual luego de una ingesta de drogas y un "empalamiento", tal como había dicho la fiscal *María Isabel Sánchez* en declaraciones públicas._

Si una fiscal se inventa un empalamiento que no existe que provoca una movilizacion social y politica para cambiar las leyes... que luego no nos tachen de conspiranoicos por decir que parece una conspiracion.

Juntas y abrazadas: presentan una ley provincial inspirada en el femicidio de Lucía Pérez - Diputados Bonaerenses

*La diputada provincial de Pilar, Lucía Portos, presentó un proyecto de ley, al que denominó “Ley abrazo”, que busca evitar que se revictimice desde el ámbito judicial a las personas que hayan sufrido violencia sexual*_.
*La iniciativa de la legisladora de Unidad Ciudadana, establece que no se deberán considerar la vida privada y el pasado o presente íntimos de la víctima para evitar que se repita en el ámbito penal la violencia a la que fue expuesta*.
“*Las defensas traen esos argumentos y buscan producir prueba sobre las conductas de las personas que denuncian. Este fenómeno se conoce como re victimización, y provoca favorece la impunidad y la sub denuncia*”, señaló Portos.
El caso del femicidio de Lucía Pérez, ocurrido en octubre de 2016 en Mar del Plata, fue el puntapié para este proyecto, ya que en la absolución de los acusados del brutal crimen de la adolescente, se utilizaron como argumento, hechos de la vida privada de la joven.
En este sentido, *el primero de los puntos, pide incorporar un punto al artículo 83 del Código Procesal Penal de la provincia en el que establece que no se podrá admitir como prueba el comportamiento sexual de la víctima o de un testigo en casos de violación*.
En otro punto, *el texto pide agregar al mismo Código el artículo 83 bis, en el cual se trata el concepto de consentimiento y busca que los investigadores y jueces deban entenderlo como un punto crucial al momento de juzgar y que no se puede considerar si la víctima es amenazada o si no opone resistencia, entre otros.*
“*Los estereotipos de género se cristalizan en mitos sobre la violencia sexual que crean víctimas, victimarios y situaciones prototípicas que se refuerzan sosteniendo, que las mujeres cuando denuncian a personas conocidas, lo hacen motivadas por venganza o con el objetivo de arruinar a los varones*”, remarcó la diputada._

En resumen: el Estado de derecho y los derechos fundamentales de los hombres son una molestia para las mujeres feministas. Y todo esto por culpa de la dialectica marxista que establece que en la familia el hombre es el burgues y la mujer representa al proletario. Marxismo cultural.



Fijense como su argumento para anular el derecho humano a la presuncion de inocencia es "la dimension del problema". Ya hemos visto como se crea dicha "dimension"...


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Sep 2019)

El video viral de las gallinaceas veganas es un ejemplo bastante claro de marxismo cultural; observese como relacionan la opresion de las gallinas con el capitalismo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (1 Sep 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Sep 2019)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJ si es morito esta loquito


----------



## cripton36 (1 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El video viral de las gallinaceas veganas es un ejemplo bastante claro de marxismo cultural; observese como relacionan la opresion de las gallinas con el capitalismo.



cuales son las gallinas. las de el lado alla de la red metalica o las de el lado aca?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## P'tit Quinquin (2 Sep 2019)

cuando digo que los progre mierdas merecen ser exterminados lo digo pr algo


----------



## machote hispano (3 Sep 2019)

Nota dijo:


> cuando digo que los progre mierdas merecen ser exterminados lo digo pr algo




Darwin está en ello, pero necesita tiempo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Sep 2019)

Donald Trump se enfrenta a Taylor Swift, Madonna y Lady Gaga por los derechos LGBTQ

*Donald Trump*_ le teme más a la cantante *Taylor Swift* que a cualquiera de sus oponentes demócratas. Sabe que un simple mensaje a través de las redes de la rubiecita, reina del country pop, puede deshacerle su cuidado peinado. La joven de 29 años tiene 112 millones de seguidores sólo en Instagram. Y el poder que le da pararse ante la audiencia que sigue el MTV Video Music Awards para recibir el premio mayor y pedir a la Casa Blanca que responda a su pedido de descartar las reformas al *Equality Act*, la ley federal de protección de la comunidad gay-LGBTQ. Cuando lo hizo, en enero, inmediatamente recibió el apoyo de *Madonna y Lady Gaga*. Misiles contra Trump mucho más peligrosos de los que le puede lanzar Kim Jong Un. 

Pero en el medio está el "huracán rubio", Taylor Swift, que con un simple mensaje por las redes sociales puede provocar un "tsunami" de protestas contra la Casa Blanca. A Trump no le sobran votantes y está en el proceso de una muy reñida campaña. Con los 112 millones de seguidores de la diva del country, apoyada por los de "la reina del pop" Madonna y los de la "princesa" Lady Gaga, así como la comunidad LGBTQ, en contra, no le será fácil a Trump conseguir la reelección. _


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Sep 2019)

El exterminio de los pueblos europeos tiene dos objetivos:

1- Económico: Sí, están adecuando la población a las nuevas condiciones económicas que se va a dar... y en las que las élite europeas quieren mantener su status, en competencia con las potencias emergentes y/o emergidas. Y en ese nuevo escenario no hace falta clase media preparada... Pero tienen que traer ya a los inmigrantes no cualificados, no pueden esperar a que todo colapse; de hecho la demolición está en marcha, y de forma controlada. Además, aunque no sean cualificados, sirven igualmente para hacer dumping laboral, ya que los autóctonos cualificados que sí rebajarían sus aspiraciones de sueldo y condiciones, para trabajar en puestos no cualificados, ven como dichos puestos son ocupados por inmigración por menos sueldo y peores condiciones. Y los autóctonos cualificados que no se rebajan se van a Alemania, que es la impulsora de todo el tinglado... y la que detrae recursos humanos y no humanos del resto de países... En Alemania, no obstante, el proceso en marcha es el mismo, sólo que requiere más mano de obra cualificada, que debe traer de fuera porque debido a la baja natalidad programada tampoco la encuentra dentro.

2- Social: Está claro... ¿no? Pueblo autóctono de por si ya dividido y enfrentado (feminismo, homosexualismo ,inmigracionismo, islamofilia, etc) ahora también enfrentado a la inmigración... Escenario éste que es el ideado por el ESTADO, ya que así tendrá la excusa para aumentar la coerción y la represión.

Además, de llegar el colapso con una población europea vigorosa, joven, las élites europeas tendrían problemas para torear la situación, ya que se abrirían muchas ventanas de libertad para los pueblos europeos y éstos podrían traspasarlas...

Sí, esas nuevas condiciones económicas, de recursos naturales, geopolíticas, etc. son las que mandan... Y, a su vez, los que mandan, hacen lo que les viene en gana porque el PUEBLO ha delegado en ellos la totalidad de su existencia.

Eso es lo que el pueblo ha querido... DELEGAR todo y dedicarse al goce y placer...

Ahora no valen lloros ni pataletas, sino ASUMIR responsabilidades, reconocer errores (el nivel de degradación que hemos alcanzado es brutal), y rectificar.... Es decir, debemos rehumanizanos, lo cual incluye retomar el destino de nuestras vidas, junto a nuestros iguales, hombres y mujeres juntos, sin castas de expertos que dirijan la totalidad de nuestra existencia, es decir, SIN ESTADO Y SIN CAPITAL.

Si nos da miedo la responsabilidad, ciertamente gigantesca... entonces mejor dejamos los debates y todo lo demás, y nos dedicamos a esperar nuestro triste (muy triste, patético) final.

O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos, no hay más.


----------



## Cleonte (6 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Esta claro que le tienen panico a que se hable del marxismo cultural porque es un poderosisimo meme, asi que ya saben
> 
> Dice que es antisemita decir que Soros esta detras de fomentar inmigracionismo. Vale, entonces que hacemos? Dejamos que Soros siga haciendo lo que le de la gana sin mencionarle porque es de origen judio? Quienes son los conspiranoicos? Los que ven marxismo cultural o los que ven antisemitismo en cada critica cultural que hace la derecha social? Se podria escribir un articulo similar relatando la amplisima violencia politica izquierdista y relacionarla con el anticapitalismo o el concepto de _neoliberalismo_. La diferencia es que en ese caso la critica seria correcta, y no un victimismo.



¿...? Pero sí Soros es anti marxista. De hecho su héroe es Karl Popper, autor de una de las críticas más influyentes y apasionadas contra el marxismo y el comunismo en general. Hablo de "Miseria del historicismo", cuyo título alude a "Miseria de la filosofía", el libro más notable de Marx después de "El capital" y libro que Popper quiere desmontar. El otro gran libro de Popper es "La *sociedad abierta* y sus enemigos". ¿Te suena de algo ese título? 
Realmente se puede decir que Soros es un heredero de la escuela austriaca que inició Popper y continuaron gente como Mises y Hayeck. Que uno de los movimientos más hostiles al marxismo sea ahora la base del llamado marxismo cultural es una broma que quita toda credibilidad al concepto.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿...? Pero sí Soros es anti marxista. De hecho su héroe es Karl Popper, autor de una de las críticas más influyentes y apasionadas contra el marxismo y el comunismo en general. Hablo de "Miseria del historicismo", cuyo título alude a "Miseria de la filosofía", el libro más notable de Marx después de "El capital" y libro que Popper quiere desmontar. El otro gran libro de Popper es "La *sociedad abierta* y sus enemigos". ¿Te suena de algo ese título?
> Realmente se puede decir que Soros es un heredero de la escuela austriaca que inició Popper y continuaron gente como Mises y Hayeck. Que uno de los movimientos más hostiles al marxismo sea ahora la base del llamado marxismo cultural es una broma que quita toda credibilidad al concepto.



El marxismo cultural y el liberalismo economico son mutuamente funcionales. Por eso se llama marxismo cultural, no marxismo economico.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Sep 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El exterminio de los pueblos europeos tiene dos objetivos:
> 
> 1- Económico: Sí, están adecuando la población a las nuevas condiciones económicas que se va a dar... y en las que las élite europeas quieren mantener su status, en competencia con las potencias emergentes y/o emergidas. Y en ese nuevo escenario no hace falta clase media preparada... Pero tienen que traer ya a los inmigrantes no cualificados, no pueden esperar a que todo colapse; de hecho la demolición está en marcha, y de forma controlada. Además, aunque no sean cualificados, sirven igualmente para hacer dumping laboral, ya que los autóctonos cualificados que sí rebajarían sus aspiraciones de sueldo y condiciones, para trabajar en puestos no cualificados, ven como dichos puestos son ocupados por inmigración por menos sueldo y peores condiciones. Y los autóctonos cualificados que no se rebajan se van a Alemania, que es la impulsora de todo el tinglado... y la que detrae recursos humanos y no humanos del resto de países... En Alemania, no obstante, el proceso en marcha es el mismo, sólo que requiere más mano de obra cualificada, que debe traer de fuera porque debido a la baja natalidad programada tampoco la encuentra dentro.
> 
> ...



Que significa eso de SIN CAPITAL?


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que significa eso de SIN CAPITAL?



Si alguna sociedad ha DEMOSTRADO vivir en régimen asambleario DURANTE SIGLOS esa es, esos son, los pueblos de la mitad norte peninsular de la Alta Edad Media; eran *sociedades autogobernadas en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, propiedad privada sin trabajo asalariado, bienes comunales y pueblo en armas.*

Existía la propiedad privada, pero sólo la conseguida con el esfuerzo propio, al no existir ni esclavitud ni trabajo asalariado, y dicha propiedad era la casa y huerto familiares. Todo aquel que quería tener más, lo tenía, pero, lo dicho, con su esfuerzo y el de todo aquel que quisiera ayudar, ya fuera por reciprocidad o de forma desinteresada.

Esa forma de existencia, ese poder del pueblo soberano, convivió, por desgracia, con otra forma de poder, la corona... y colaboró con ésta en la expulsión de los musulmanes, al ser éstos enemigo común. Lástima que, después de la expulsión de éstos, los pueblos libres no dieran por finalizada su colaboración con la corona, y, muy al contrario, cansados de tanta lucha durante siglos (cansancio entendible) cometieron el error (también entendible, pero error que a la postre significó el principio del fin para los pueblos libres) de dejar las armas y delegar su defensa en las mesnadas reales, y además pagando un canon por ello. Craso error que nos ha llevado hasta nuestros días...


El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO... lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora elegir funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO.

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de la asamblea que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al ESTADO y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO).*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se le pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos y hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por lo suelos... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como persona serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

Repito, al principio habría te tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA es SOBERANA...

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarnos, se tarde 50 años o 50 siglos. Las prisas son un invento de la modernidad... Pero si de velocidad tenemos que hablar, ya sabe lo que está sucediendo y lo que hay que hacer de forma cuanto más rápida mejor... lo cual no significa con prisas, sino con determinación: hay que tomar las riendas de nuestro destino... o lo hacemos o no lo hacemos.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión... Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo no quieren hacer no lo hacen... El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión... todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos... sino precisamente por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD....

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas)... siempre están pensando, analizando reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo... Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí... respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua.

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA.

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS... Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende... Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del pueblo, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.*


----------



## cripton36 (7 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que significa eso de SIN CAPITAL?



EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION comenzo cuando se comenzo a expropiar el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo agena, que fue acumulada por el projimo , apareciendo como amo y señor.
donde EXPROPIACION=expropiacion del fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo
ENAJENACION= cuando lo expropiado es llevado al Mercado y convertido en MERCANCIA
RESUMEN;
desde la desintegracion de la comunidad primitive el vivo, vive del bobo y el bobo del coño de su mad


----------



## Cleonte (7 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El marxismo cultural y el liberalismo economico son mutuamente funcionales. Por eso se llama marxismo cultural, no marxismo economico.



Ni económico ni cultural ni político. El ídolo e inspiración de Soros es uno de los antimarxistas más influyentes de todos los tiempos. Digo yo que a los que tanto os mola hablar de Soros deberíais leer La sociedad abierta y sus enemigos o Miseria del historicismo.

La miseria del historicismo está en Alianza Editorial y son 166 páginas. Barato, cortito, libro de cabecera de Soros y fundamental para entender eso que llamáis marxismo cultural.






La sociedad abierta y sus enemigos es un poco más complicada de leer porque es bastante más extensa pero es la Biblia de Soros. Buscad al menos algún extracto o artículo sobre el tema.


----------



## Uno_ (7 Sep 2019)

No sólo es que Soros admire a Karl Popper sino que financió en los 80 a grupos disidentes en los países comunistas de Europa del este, ahora aplican una estrategia similar en occidente y lo hace porque el otro gran enemigo de Soros a parte del comunismo es el nacionalismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2019)

Seguimos luchando contra el *capitalismo

*


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Ni económico ni cultural ni político. El ídolo e inspiración de Soros es uno de los antimarxistas más influyentes de todos los tiempos. Digo yo que a los que tanto os mola hablar de Soros deberíais leer La sociedad abierta y sus enemigos o Miseria del historicismo.
> 
> La miseria del historicismo está en Alianza Editorial y son 166 páginas. Barato, cortito, libro de cabecera de Soros y fundamental para entender eso que llamáis marxismo cultural.
> Ver archivo adjunto 150686
> ...



Ya se ha discutido hasta la saciedad si el termino "marxismo" es apropiado para referirse al fenomeno. Yo te recomiendo que busques articulos sobre posmarxismo. Pero decir que el fenomeno no existe porque la palabra usada es equivoca, es algo asi como afirmar que Diaz Ayuso es comunista por hablar de la clase social burguesa en el Parlamento de Madrid. Los argumentos que estas usando apelando a Soros, como si Soros fuese lo unico que puede explicar el marxismo cultural, es lo que en ciencia se conoce como_ cherry picking._




¿Qué es el «marxismo cultural»? - Quora

*Marxismo cultural de bakunin (o marxismo anarquista):*
_





Este tipo es el menos conocido popularmente. Realmente engloba los analisis culturales hechos por Marx, Bakunin y otros pensadores en sociedades capitalistas. De como la cultura es establecida segun la clase social y como sirven para mantener las relaciones de poder entre burgueses y el proletariado.
Ademas, se agrega la critica anarquista al marxismo. Segun Marx, la evolucion de la sociedades del capitalismo al comunismo seria asi:
Fase final del capitalismo - Dictadura del proletariado/estado socialista - comunismo (socialismo sin estado).
Para Bakunin, la fase de socialismo sin estado debia ser evitada o saltada. la razon es simple, el estado es el garante de la estructuras de poder y de la propiedad privada. Reproducir el estado en su version socialista solo replicaria la mismas estructuras de poder pero dirigidad por los intelectuales y monopolizadores de poder.
En vez de burgueses y proletariados, seria intelectuales y proletariado. Donde la dominacion cultural seria absoluta.
Quiero decir, alguno autores o pensadores engloba toda la critica y estudio marxista sobre la cultura (en el siglo XIX) como marxismo cultural. Debido que la critica como busca como descontruirla. Ahora este tipo de marxismo cultural esta enfocado en las clases sociales o economicas, nada de genero, LGTB, racismo, etc.
*Marxismo Cultural de la Escuela de Frankfurt*





Fue un grupo de investigación de la universidad de Goether en Frankfurt. Lo que hicieron fue tomar las teorias de Marxs, Engels y Freud para desarrollar la teoria critica.
Con esa teoria y otras no solo analizaron las relaciones economicas, sino sociales y humanas. Su objetivo tambien era el de actualizar la teoria marxista a las condiciones socioeconomicas del siglo XX-
Entre sus mas importantes analisis estan las relaciones de poder en la CULTURA y la estructuras sociales. Aqui es donde empiezan las criticas a la familia nuclear/burguesa. Esa de padre, madres e hijos. Como forma de dominacion de las personas en las estructuras sociales.
Las mayores criticas hacia lo que denominamos La “cultura occidental” )la fusion de las teologias cristianas y judias, la filosofia Griega, liberalismo, derecho romano y las ideas de la ilustracion) se pueden encontrar en los siguientes trabajos: Dialéctica de la Ilustración y Minima Moralia.
En esos dos trabajos descontruyen todas las instuciones, relaciones humanas, estructuras de poder en la civilizacion occidental. Ahi donde se empiezan criticar/analizar los roles de genero, la moral judeo cristiana y demas como formas de control para mantener las relaciones de poder en sociedades capitalistas.
*Marxismo cultural posmodernista y feminista*





Este termino engloba: Posmodernistas, feministas de 2da y tercera ola, parte del activismo LGTB y todos los movimientos y teorias que lucha contra el actual sistema “heteronormativo”.
La raiz de este tipo de “marxismo” son los posmodernistas y su posmodernidad.
Sus principales pensadores (y que son marxistas) fueron Derrida, Foucault, Lacan, Badiu, Lyotard Vattimo, etc.
Foucault, quien era homosexual y practicante del sadomasoquismo (no digo esto como algo peyorativo) sufrio mucho durante su vida por su orientacion sexual. Esto lo llevo atentar contra su vida varias veces, fue recluido en psiquiatria por lo cual se enamoro de psicologia y decidio estudiarla. Con el tiempo incluyo filosofia.
En su estudios creo obras como: Vigilar y castigar y El orden del discurso. No me acuerdo en cual pero el empezo analizar las sociedades con la dialectica marxista, de la escuela de frankfurt y de Freud.
En sus obras, el analizaba una prision. Hablaba de las estructuras de poder dentro de la carcel tanto tangibles (las reglas de prision, las leyes, los guardias) y las intangibles (Los comportamientos aceptados o no por los prisioneros). En ese contexto establecio que las relaciones sociales dependia de la posicion de poder entre las personas.
Con ello concluyo que la sociedad es una version macro de lo que es una prision, donde las relaciones interpersonales son relaciones de poder.
De aqui el origen de los concepto de: opresion, privilegios, roles de genero,heteronormativa, etc.
En esencia lo que hizo fue trasladar el concepto de lucha de clases marxista a una lucha de genero entre la heteronormatividad y la no heteronormatividad.
Mas adelante, vino Derrida con su libro “Gramatologia”. Donde argumentaba sobre la linguistica y como las palabras como concepto son subjetivas.
Ejemplo:
Si a mi mencionan la palabra “perro” lo que me viene a la mente es un hot dog.
Si a otro persona le mencionan la palabra “perro” pueden pensar en Lassie.
Esto que significa que el concepto de las palabras son subjetivos, tiene un significado distinto segun la persona. Y esto puede trasladarse a cualquier ambito.
Por lo tanto, no hay ningun hecho objetivo, todos los hechos son subjetivos. No existe la verdad absoluta sino verdades relativas. Por eso al posmodernismo esta asociado con la posverdad.
De aqui se origina el concepto de constructo social. Todas las normas culturales que tenemos, son constructos sociales donde todos son igual de validos.
Sumado con los trabajos de Foucault, se concluyo que toda la estructura social es un conjunto de constructos sociales (heteronormativa, roles de genero, moral,etc) impuestos por las estructuras de poder reinantes (el sistema capitalista, las religiones, los sectores privilegiados, etc).
Falta añadir el concepto de patriarcado, el cual tiene su origen en el trabajo de Simone de Beauvoir, “el segundo sexo”. Ella cuando analizo la situacion de la mujer utilizo el concepto de patriarcado Claude Lévi-Strauss para generar su argumentacion. Pero ella lo fusiono con su ideologia feminista.
*Marxismo cultural como termino peyorativo.*





Ahora el termino “marxismo cultural” se usa para describir de forma negativa todos estos movimientos heterogeneos que seguian por las escuelas pensamientos antes mencionadas. Quizas no sean marxistas pero sus ideas fueron generadas por la dialecticas marxistas._


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Si alguna sociedad ha DEMOSTRADO vivir en régimen asambleario DURANTE SIGLOS esa es, esos son, los pueblos de la mitad norte peninsular de la Alta Edad Media; eran *sociedades autogobernadas en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, propiedad privada sin trabajo asalariado, bienes comunales y pueblo en armas.*
> 
> Existía la propiedad privada, pero sólo la conseguida con el esfuerzo propio, al no existir ni esclavitud ni trabajo asalariado, y dicha propiedad era la casa y huerto familiares. Todo aquel que quería tener más, lo tenía, pero, lo dicho, con su esfuerzo y el de todo aquel que quisiera ayudar, ya fuera por reciprocidad o de forma desinteresada.
> 
> ...



Acaba con los usureros y lo demas vendra por añadidura...


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION comenzo cuando se comenzo a expropiar el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo agena, que fue acumulada por el projimo , apareciendo como amo y señor.
> donde EXPROPIACION=expropiacion del fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo
> ENAJENACION= cuando lo expropiado es llevado al Mercado y convertido en MERCANCIA
> RESUMEN;
> desde la desintegracion de la comunidad primitive el vivo, vive del bobo y el bobo del coño de su mad



Pero yo soy un esclavo porque me pagan un sueldo? Y cual es la alternativa? El hecho de cobrar dinero permite un mayor dinamismo economico de intercambio de bienes y servicios.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero yo soy un esclavo porque me pagan un sueldo? Y cual es la alternativa? El hecho de cobrar dinero permite un mayor dinamismo economico de intercambio de bienes y servicios.



es cierto, pero Tambien aumenta el margen de la expropiacion y explotacion.
para muchos recibir un salario, es lo mismo que intercambiar oro por patatas. y estan completamente equivocados. estoy Seguro , que nadie aceptaria recibir menos, que lo que vale su product. eso solo es valido y bien recibido por el obrero asalariado.
te compran tu fuerza de trabajo y en dependencia de la productividad es la dimencion de la expropiacion. acaso no es moral en el capitalism comprar por menos y vender por mas?
todos vendemos nuestra fuerza de trabajo por un valor muy por debajo de su verdadero valor. y si eso fuera poco para alarmarse. lo expropiado se usa para crear una estructura e infraestructura que mantiene tu condicion miserable de por vida.
no, no eres un esclavo, eres expropiado del fruto de tu fuerza de trabajo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> *todos vendemos nuestra fuerza de trabajo por un valor muy por debajo de su verdadero valor.*



Como lo sabes? El valor de los bienes es subjetivo y cambia segun el contexto.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Como lo sabes? El valor de los bienes es subjetivo y cambia segun el contexto.



sin embargo MARX demostro, que las mercancias se venen por su valor y asi y todo el capitalista burgues obtiene una ganancia.
esto es muy simple.
en el esclavismo se veia bien clarito que al projimo ( esclavo) se le expropiaba todo su fruto.
en el feudalism se le dio un pedazo de tierra a usufructo al esclavo convertido en siervo y se veia claro como el siervo mantenia a su amo.
luego a ese siervo, se le hizo obrero asalariado y se creyo encubrir que con el salario se le deba su justa retribucion y solo existia una compra-venta como cualquier otra.
pero todas las sociedades que hemos conocido hasta la fecha, son CLASISTAS y eso demuestra que se sustenta una clase con la otra.
si yo produzco un par de zapato en ocho horas y lo vendo en 40 dolares y obtengo un remanente de 10 dolares, no hay expropiacion possible y se ve bien claro, que dispongo del fruto integro de mi fuerza de trabajo.
pero si te contrato por ocho horas y te pago 10 dolares, produces un par de zapatos y los vendo por 40, te estoy expropiando 30 dolares.
es decir, compre una fuerza de trabajo por 10 que produjo un valor de 40.
te fijas que compre a un precio menor de lo que lo vendi?
en solo hizo se fundamentan las sociedades clasistas y el capitalism es una de ellas y se mantiene con la expropiacion en el uso del trabajo asalariado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (7 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ya se ha discutido hasta la saciedad si el termino "marxismo" es apropiado para referirse al fenomeno. Yo te recomiendo que busques articulos sobre posmarxismo. Pero decir que el fenomeno no existe porque la palabra usada es equivoca, es algo asi como afirmar que Diaz Ayuso es comunista por hablar de la clase social burguesa en el Parlamento de Madrid. Los argumentos que estas usando apelando a Soros, como si Soros fuese lo unico que puede explicar el marxismo cultural, es lo que en ciencia se conoce como_ cherry picking._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mal empieza el artículo hablando del marxismo cultural nada menos que de Bakunin, un tipo al que sólo le faltó llegar a las manos con el propio Marx. Más adelante habla del marxismo de Foucault, otro que no tiene nada de marxista. Al final esto del "marxismo cultural" es un batiburrillo de gente que no tiene nada en común, donde lo mismo puedes meter a marxistas devotos como a feroces antimarxistas. Anarquistas, marxistas, escuela de Frankfurt, escuela de Viena, Soros, Foucault, Hayeck y Mises, los estructuralistas, las feministas... Yo empiezo a pensar que el marxismo cultural no es por Karl Marx sino por Groucho Marx porque se parece a su famoso camarote.


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Mal empieza el artículo hablando del marxismo cultural nada menos que de Bakunin, un tipo al que sólo le faltó llegar a las manos con el propio Marx. Más adelante habla del marxismo de Foucault, otro que no tiene nada de marxista. Al final esto del "marxismo cultural" es un batiburrillo de gente que no tiene nada en común, donde lo mismo puedes meter a marxistas devotos como a feroces antimarxistas. Anarquistas, marxistas, escuela de Frankfurt, escuela de Viena, Soros, Foucault, Hayeck y Mises, los estructuralistas, las feministas... Yo empiezo a pensar que el marxismo cultural no es por Karl Marx sino por Groucho Marx porque se parece a su famoso camarote.





Tomate-chan dijo:


> _ Quizas no sean marxistas *pero sus ideas fueron generadas por la dialecticas marxistas.*_



Sigues viendo al marxismo como a una teoria pura que no puede tener desviaciones ni derivados, cuando el marxismo es probablemente la religion ideologia mas revisada y discutida. Todos esos autores analizan la realidad con dialectica marxista; el opresor y el oprimido, el capitalismo frente a la emancipacion, la moral burguesa frente a la moral del proletariado, etc. Es tan evidente su influencia sobre la realidad politica actual que los progres solo pueden recurrir a la burla y a la difamacion para desviar la atencion. No tiene ninguna relevancia el grado de similitud del marxismo cultural con otras ideas marxistas ortodoxas. El hecho y los autores no dejan de existir por esa cuestion superficial. Ahi tienes a las veganas echandole la culpa al capitalismo de la opresion de las gallinas. No pierdo el tiempo pensando si eso es "verdadero marxismo", el hecho no cambia por esa cuestion teorica. Pero los marxistas culturales desvian habilmente la atencion a una discusion irrelevante e injuriosa para que no los señalen. Aqui tenemos a un diputado de Podemos diciendo que el capitalismo provoca machismo y racismo; un sistema economico provoca opresiones no materiales o no economicas, segun el.


----------



## Cleonte (8 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> _Ahora el termino “marxismo cultural” se usa para describir de forma negativa todos estos movimientos heterogeneos que seguian por las escuelas pensamientos antes mencionadas. *Quizas no sean marxistas pero sus ideas fueron generadas por la dialecticas marxistas*._



¿Y por qué no incluir el fascismo dentro del marxismo cultural? Porque la herencia marxista del fascismo es evidente. De hecho


Tomate-chan dijo:


> Sigues viendo al marxismo como a una teoria pura que no puede tener desviaciones ni derivados, cuando el marxismo es probablemente la religion ideologia mas revisada y discutida. Todos esos autores analizan la realidad con dialectica marxista; el opresor y el oprimido, el capitalismo frente a la emancipacion, la moral burguesa frente a la moral del proletariado, etc. Es tan evidente su influencia sobre la realidad politica actual que los progres solo pueden recurrir a la burla y a la difamacion para desviar la atencion. No tiene ninguna relevancia el grado de similitud del marxismo cultural con otras ideas marxistas ortodoxas. El hecho y los autores no dejan de existir por esa cuestion superficial. Ahi tienes a las veganas echandole la culpa al capitalismo de la opresion de las gallinas. No pierdo el tiempo pensando si eso es "verdadero marxismo", el hecho no cambia por esa cuestion teorica. Pero los marxistas culturales desvian habilmente la atencion a una discusion irrelevante e injuriosa para que no los señalen. Aqui tenemos a un diputado de Podemos diciendo que el capitalismo provoca machismo y racismo; un sistema economico provoca opresiones no materiales o no economicas, segun el.



Es verdad que dentro del marxismo ha habido muchas revisiones pero una cosa es hablar de Lenin, Rosa Luxemburgo o Gramsci y otra de Foucault, Bakunin o Popper. Los primeros tenían sus diferencias pero son marxistas. Los segundos no lo son. No son marxistas heterodoxos sino algo muy distinto. El problema es que Marx ha influido de una manera u otra en prácticamente todas las ideologías de los últimos 200 años, incluyendo el propio fascismo. Recordemos que Mussolini fue marxista militante. ¿Entonces el fascismo es marxismo cultural? Hay que poner un límite o al final resultará que todo es marxismo salvo el tradicionalismo más purista.
En cuanto a tus ejemplos, ¿no es más fácil hablar de anti capitalismo y punto?


----------



## cripton36 (8 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no incluir el fascismo dentro del marxismo cultural? Porque la herencia marxista del fascismo es evidente. De hecho
> 
> 
> Es verdad que dentro del marxismo ha habido muchas revisiones pero una cosa es hablar de Lenin, Rosa Luxemburgo o Gramsci y otra de Foucault, Bakunin o Popper. Los primeros tenían sus diferencias pero son marxistas. Los segundos no lo son. No son marxistas heterodoxos sino algo muy distinto. El problema es que Marx ha influido de una manera u otra en prácticamente todas las ideologías de los últimos 200 años, incluyendo el propio fascismo. Recordemos que Mussolini fue marxista militante. ¿Entonces el fascismo es marxismo cultural? Hay que poner un límite o al final resultará que todo es marxismo salvo el tradicionalismo más purista.
> En cuanto a tus ejemplos, ¿no es más fácil hablar de anti capitalismo y punto?



como puedes afirmar quien es o fue marxista?
te Saluda un marxista ortodoxo


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no incluir el fascismo dentro del marxismo cultural? Porque la herencia marxista del fascismo es evidente. De hecho
> 
> 
> Es verdad que dentro del marxismo ha habido muchas revisiones pero una cosa es hablar de Lenin, Rosa Luxemburgo o Gramsci y otra de Foucault, Bakunin o Popper. Los primeros tenían sus diferencias pero son marxistas. Los segundos no lo son. No son marxistas heterodoxos sino algo muy distinto. El problema es que Marx ha influido de una manera u otra en prácticamente todas las ideologías de los últimos 200 años, incluyendo el propio fascismo. Recordemos que Mussolini fue marxista militante. ¿Entonces el fascismo es marxismo cultural? Hay que poner un límite o al final resultará que todo es marxismo salvo el tradicionalismo más purista.
> En cuanto a tus ejemplos, ¿no es más fácil hablar de anti capitalismo y punto?



Bueno, se podria decir lo mismo del concepto de capitalismo o de neoliberalismo.







En un mismo parrafo dice que Trump representa la globalizacion neoliberal pero que sus votantes son antiglobalizacion(???) y que Bernie Sanders era el unico que podia ganarle por ser un neoliberal antiglobalizacion  y para rematar, que Trump es fascista  liberal y fascista a la vez 

Fascista y antimarxista cultural tambien... Here's the Memo That Blew Up the NSC Esto si que es de Groucho Marx.


----------



## Cleonte (10 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> como puedes afirmar quien es o fue marxista?
> te Saluda un marxista ortodoxo



No es fácil pero hay que acotar o tenemos que casi todo es marxismo. Tampoco hay que irse al otro extremo, que es reservar marxismo al pensamiento original de Marx y empezar a hablar de leninismo, estalinismo, trotskismo o maoísmo como si fueran ideologías y no simplemente estrategias ante problemas prácticos que Marx no tuvo interés en anticipar.


----------



## Cleonte (10 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Bueno, se podria decir lo mismo del concepto de capitalismo o de neoliberalismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 151290
> 
> ...



Precisamente por esto hay que evitar este tipo de términos hechos que carecen de significado, para no hacer el ridículo. Ni Trump representa la "globalización neoliberal" ni Soros es un marxista cultural.


----------



## cripton36 (10 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No es fácil pero hay que acotar o tenemos que casi todo es marxismo. Tampoco hay que irse al otro extremo, que es reservar marxismo al pensamiento original de Marx y empezar a hablar de leninismo, estalinismo, trotskismo o maoísmo como si fueran ideologías y no simplemente estrategias ante problemas prácticos que Marx no tuvo interés en anticipar.



no fueran estrategias, mas bien embustes de capitalistas burgueses.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Precisamente por esto hay que evitar este tipo de términos hechos que carecen de significado, para no hacer el ridículo. Ni Trump representa la "globalización neoliberal" ni Soros es un marxista cultural.



Pero es que tu te has empeñado en hablar de Soros fuera de contexto. Yo dije que los marxistas culturales usan el arma del antisemitismo para callar a los antimarxistas, a raiz de un articulo donde se dice que los criticos de Soros se meten con el por ser judio. Los conspiracionistas son ellos, que ven nazis y antisemitas escondidos en cada critica politica contraria a la globalizacion.


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no fueran estrategias, mas bien embustes de capitalistas burgueses.
> te Saluda un marxista



No eran capitalistas burgueses sino políticos que tuvieron que enfrentarse a situaciones prácticas que a Marx no le interesaban. Después de todo Marx no era tan distinto de los llamados socialistas utópicos. También pensaba que podía construirse la revolución desde abajo a través de una transformación económica. Pero hoy en día ese enfoque es muy minoritario en la izquierda. La gran mayoría de la izquierda no cree en una transformación desde abajo a través de cooperativas o comunas por iniciativa particular sino desde arriba. Los resultados de esos experimentos han sido demasiado pobres.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No eran capitalistas burgueses sino políticos que tuvieron que enfrentarse a situaciones prácticas que a Marx no le interesaban. Después de todo Marx no era tan distinto de los llamados socialistas utópicos. También pensaba que podía construirse la revolución desde abajo a través de una transformación económica. Pero hoy en día ese enfoque es muy minoritario en la izquierda. La gran mayoría de la izquierda no cree en una transformación desde abajo a través de cooperativas o comunas por iniciativa particular sino desde arriba. Los resultados de esos experimentos han sido demasiado pobres.



porque claramente abandonaron el marxismo por el leninismo.
la revolucion proletaria se puede comenzar lo mismo desde arriba que desde abajo. lo importante son los pasos que hay que dar.
MARX no los dijo claramente, pero si estan muy obvio en su Sistema filosofico. lo que pasa es que el ser humano pierde intelecto con el tiempo. segun MARX su filosofia fue creada para un obrero hasta con sexto grado de escolaridad. hoy ni universitarios la comprenden.
y si, si fueron capitalistas burgueses, porque solo esa porqueria de socialism-leninista se crea en paises tercermundistas
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> porque claramente abandonaron el marxismo por el leninismo.
> la revolucion proletaria se puede comenzar lo mismo desde arriba que desde abajo. lo importante son los pasos que hay que dar.
> MARX no los dijo claramente, pero si estan muy obvio en su Sistema filosofico. lo que pasa es que el ser humano pierde intelecto con el tiempo. segun MARX su filosofia fue creada para un obrero hasta con sexto grado de escolaridad. hoy ni universitarios la comprenden.
> y si, si fueron capitalistas burgueses, porque solo esa porqueria de socialism-leninista se crea en paises tercermundistas
> te Saluda un marxista



No sé de dónde sacas que eran capitalistas burgueses. Eran de familia de clase media y punto. El que sí era un capitalista burgués era Engels pero jugó un papel fundamental en el marxismo. 
En cualquier caso no sé dónde ves la desviación. El leninismo no existe, es sólo la materialización del marxismo en unas condiciones hostiles.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No sé de dónde sacas que eran capitalistas burgueses. Eran de familia de clase media y punto. El que sí era un capitalista burgués era Engels pero jugó un papel fundamental en el marxismo.
> En cualquier caso no sé dónde ves la desviación. El leninismo no existe, es sólo la materialización del marxismo en unas condiciones hostiles.



el capitalista burgues no es solo quien es dueño de los medios de produccion, Tambien lo es quienes sostienen y dirigen EL CAPITAL desde el estado.
ENGELS nada mas? yo diria que todos son capitalistas burgueses, hasta los hacendados castros ruz. aparte que ser de clase burguesa no te impide ser marxista y querer abolir el capital. para mi no hay diferencia entre ser capitalista burgues hoy y mañana COMUNERO. los marxistas sabemos que el estandar de vida en el comunismo sera tan alto o mucho major que el de un capitalista burgues. NO VIVIRA EN INCERTIDUMBRE.
el LENINISMO es una estupides y un embuste. nada parecido a la practica del marxismo. empezando con que MARXISMO significa abolir el capital y leninismo significa reformar el capitalism.
pues se ve claramente que no haz estudiado a profundida el marxismo ni el leninismo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el capitalista burgues no es solo quien es dueño de los medios de produccion, Tambien lo es quienes sostienen y dirigen EL CAPITAL desde el estado.
> ENGELS nada mas? yo diria que todos son capitalistas burgueses, hasta los hacendados castros ruz. aparte que ser de clase burguesa no te impide ser marxista y querer abolir el capital. para mi no hay diferencia entre ser capitalista burgues hoy y mañana COMUNERO. los marxistas sabemos que el estandar de vida en el comunismo sera tan alto o mucho major que el de un capitalista burgues. NO VIVIRA EN INCERTIDUMBRE.
> el LENINISMO es una estupides y un embuste. nada parecido a la practica del marxismo. empezando con que MARXISMO significa abolir el capital y leninismo significa reformar el capitalism.
> pues se ve claramente que no haz estudiado a profundida el marxismo ni el leninismo.
> te Saluda un marxista



Marxismo no significa abolir el capital sino abolir el capitalismo. Marx no era un romántico que quería devolver la humanidad a los tiempos primitivos destruyendo fábricas como proponían los luditas sino que pasen como el resto del capital a ser propiedad común. Quien sostiene y dirige el capital no es un capitalista sino un mero gestor. 
Si no ves la diferencia entre capitalismo y capital es que no has estudiado a profundidad ni el marxismo ni el leninismo.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Marxismo no significa abolir el capital sino abolir el capitalismo. Marx no era un romántico que quería devolver la humanidad a los tiempos primitivos destruyendo fábricas como proponían los luditas sino que pasen como el resto del capital a ser propiedad común. Quien sostiene y dirige el capital no es un capitalista sino un mero gestor.
> Si no ves la diferencia entre capitalismo y capital es que no has estudiado a profundidad ni el marxismo ni el leninismo.



jaaa jaaaa disculpe, pero no pude aguantar
CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
donde EXPROPIACION es cuando se le expropia el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo ( no confundir con plusvalia)
donde ENAJENACION es cuando ese fruto integro es expropiado al projimo y llevado al Mercado, convirtiendolo en mercancia.
EL CAPITAL nacio con la desintegracion de la comunidad primitive y la creacion del ESCLAVISMO , esto fue evolucionando, pasando por el feudalism y terminando conviertiendose en un Sistema de produccion llamado CAPITALISMO, porque se basa totalmente en la EXPROPIACION del fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo y la ENAJENACION a escala mayor.
MARX lo explica mucho mas clarito en su obra filosofica EL CAPITAL que creo dialecticamente con dos contrarios ( primera ley dialectica) VALOR DE CAMBIO & VALOR DE USA.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> jaaa jaaaa disculpe, pero no pude aguantar
> CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
> donde EXPROPIACION es cuando se le expropia el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo ( no confundir con plusvalia)
> donde ENAJENACION es cuando ese fruto integro es expropiado al projimo y llevado al Mercado, convirtiendolo en mercancia.
> ...



Mal. El capital es el conjunto de bienes producidos para producir a su vez otros bienes. Pueden ser máquinas, instalaciones, bienes intermedios, etc.
En la teoría clásica de los recursos (aceptada por Marx), el capital es uno de los tres tipos de recursos. Los otros son el trabajo y la tierra.
El capitalismo se llama así porque se basa en una acumulación sin precedentes de capital, cuya propiedad se convierte en la clave del poder económico y político. Pero la destrucción del capitalismo no pasa por destruir el capital y volver a los tiempos primitivos sino por suprimir a los capitalistas y que el capital pase a ser propiedad común. Se trata de destruir las INSTITUCIONES capitalistas, no las fábricas, herramientas e infraestructuras que son tan necesarias para un nivel de vida moderno.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Sep 2019)

Lenin, Marx, Engels, Castro... Todos burgueses niños de papa. El caso de Marx es peculiar, ya que era tan ferozmente vago que preferia ser pobre antes que trabajar, por eso vivia mantenido por otros comunistas ricos, hasta el punto que dejo morir a sus hijos de hambre. No puedo creer en nada de lo que haya dicho un hombre asi. Lenin, cuando murio tenia tanto dinero (que le habian dado los judios americanos que financiaron la revolucion rusa) que Stalin lo uso para modernizar el Ejercito Rojo. Y curiosamente eran todos judios. Señalar este hecho no es antisemitismo, es historia. La Escuela de Frankfurt tambien fue fundada por niños de papa judios. De hecho, fue creada especificamente porque los hijos de unos judios millonarios no querian trabajar y le dijeron a sus padres que les financiaran una escuela de filosofia marxista en el Instituto de Investigacion Social de Frankfurt.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Mal. El capital es el conjunto de bienes producidos para producir a su vez otros bienes. Pueden ser máquinas, instalaciones, bienes intermedios, etc.
> En la teoría clásica de los recursos (aceptada por Marx), el capital es uno de los tres tipos de recursos. Los otros son el trabajo y la tierra.
> El capitalismo se llama así porque se basa en una acumulación sin precedentes de capital, cuya propiedad se convierte en la clave del poder económico y político. Pero la destrucción del capitalismo no pasa por destruir el capital y volver a los tiempos primitivos sino por suprimir a los capitalistas y que el capital pase a ser propiedad común. Se trata de destruir las INSTITUCIONES capitalistas, no las fábricas, herramientas e infraestructuras que son tan necesarias para un nivel de vida moderno.



si , ya se que para los ilustrados, cualquier cosa es CAPITAL.
se la pasan todo el tiempo, confundiendo la peste a mierda, con el mal olor.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Lenin, Marx, Engels, Castro... Todos burgueses niños de papa. El caso de Marx es peculiar, ya que era tan ferozmente vago que preferia ser pobre antes que trabajar, por eso vivia mantenido por otros comunistas ricos, hasta el punto que dejo morir a sus hijos de hambre. No puedo creer en nada de lo que haya dicho un hombre asi. Lenin, cuando murio tenia tanto dinero (que le habian dado los judios americanos que financiaron la revolucion rusa) que Stalin lo uso para modernizar el Ejercito Rojo. Y curiosamente eran todos judios. Señalar este hecho no es antisemitismo, es historia. La Escuela de Frankfurt tambien fue fundada por niños de papa judios. De hecho, fue creada especificamente porque los hijos de unos judios millonarios no querian trabajar y le dijeron a sus padres que les financiaran una escuela de filosofia marxista en el Instituto de Investigacion Social de Frankfurt.



tienes razon. todos burgueses capitalistas. extrañado? ni tanto. lo que pasa que muchos no saben interpreter el marxismo y creen que los burgueses capitalistas no pueden ser revolucionarios y querer abolir el capital. sin embargo todos los cambios de sistemas de produccion fueron, son y seran por los burgueses capitalistas.
el caso de MARX es algo diferente, porque el fue desheredado porque sus padres querian que estudiara teologia y el se resistio. ENGELS no ayudo a que se dedicara completamente en sus estudios filosofico y lo financio mientras pudo
y es que es de maricones eso de estar mirando la riqueza personal de cada cual y desde ahi, denigrar a las personas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> tienes razon. todos burgueses capitalistas. extrañado? ni tanto. lo que pasa que muchos no saben interpreter el marxismo y creen que los burgueses capitalistas no pueden ser revolucionarios y querer abolir el capital. sin embargo todos los cambios de sistemas de produccion fueron, son y seran por los burgueses capitalistas.
> el caso de MARX es algo diferente, porque el fue desheredado porque sus padres querian que estudiara teologia y el se resistio. ENGELS no ayudo a que se dedicara completamente en sus estudios filosofico y lo financio mientras pudo
> y es que es de maricones eso de estar mirando la riqueza personal de cada cual y desde ahi, denigrar a las personas.
> te Saluda un marxista



Yo no juzgo a nadie por lo que tiene, simplemente me llama la atencion como los lideres comunistas se arrogan la portavocia de los obreros sin serlo, y que ese patron de comportamiento se repite una y otra vez.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Yo no juzgo a nadie por lo que tiene, simplemente me llama la atencion como los lideres comunistas se arrogan la portavocia de los obreros sin serlo, y que ese patron de comportamiento se repite una y otra vez.



tienes razon nuevamente. pero comunista, no es lo mismo que marxista.
comunista; ser que vive en comunidad de bienes y servicios y de esos obviamente no hablas. lo haces de los payasos.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> si , ya se que para los ilustrados, cualquier cosa es CAPITAL.
> se la pasan todo el tiempo, confundiendo la peste a mierda, con el mal olor.
> te Saluda un marxista



¿De verdad crees que el objetivo del marxismo es destruir el capital para volver al modo de vida primitivo?
Es cierto que en los pueblos primitivos no hay explotación pero la inmensa mayoría no nos adaptaríamos ni de coña. De hecho la mayor parte de la población moriría porque no se producirían alimentos suficientes. Sería una catástrofe sin precedentes que conllevaría a la muerte del 99% de la población. Cualquier cosa que hayan hecho los leninistas como dices sería una anécdota al lado de eso.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿De verdad crees que el objetivo del marxismo es destruir el capital para volver al modo de vida primitivo?
> Es cierto que en los pueblos primitivos no hay explotación pero la inmensa mayoría no nos adaptaríamos ni de coña. De hecho la mayor parte de la población moriría porque no se producirían alimentos suficientes. Sería una catástrofe sin precedentes que conllevaría a la muerte del 99% de la población. Cualquier cosa que hayan hecho los leninistas como dices sería una anécdota al lado de eso.



eso fue lo que entendiste? pues con eso , me das tu grado de capacidad intellectual.
el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion muchisimo mas justo, productivo que el capitalism, por muchisimas razones que desconoces.
por ponerte un ejemplo;
como no tiene Mercado, no tiene crisis economicas y no tiene limites en la cantidad a producer.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> eso fue lo que entendiste? pues con eso , me das tu grado de capacidad intellectual.
> el comunismo-marxista es un Sistema de produccion muchisimo mas justo, productivo que el capitalism, por muchisimas razones que desconoces.
> por ponerte un ejemplo;
> como no tiene Mercado, no tiene crisis economicas y no tiene limites en la cantidad a producer.
> te Saluda un marxista



Prueba a arar y sembrar un campo con utensilios manuales propios del Neolítico y luego me dices si el capital es útil o no.
Sin capital no hay crisis ni explotación porque no existe excedente.


----------



## Ludovicus (11 Sep 2019)

El marxismo cultural existe, pero teniendo en cuenta quién lo financia, promueve y dirige, debe ser llamado capitalismo cultural.


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Prueba a arar y sembrar un campo con utensilios manuales propios del Neolítico y luego me dices si el capital es útil o no.
> Sin capital no hay crisis ni explotación porque no existe excedente.



el capital nunca produce ni producira EXCEDENTE, porque produce para un MERCADO y no para satisfacer necesidades directas de las personas.
asi que crees que en el comunismo-marxista no existira tecnologia. te lo imaginas como la comunidad primitive o como una secta menonita. jaaaa jaaaa
Bueno, que se puede esperar de alguien que cree, que los medios de produccion, que un tractor, ect ect es EL CAPITAL.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (11 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el capital nunca produce ni producira EXCEDENTE, porque produce para un MERCADO y no para satisfacer necesidades directas de las personas.
> asi que crees que en el comunismo-marxista no existira tecnologia. te lo imaginas como la comunidad primitive o como una secta menonita. jaaaa jaaaa
> Bueno, que se puede esperar de alguien que cree, que los medios de produccion, que un tractor, ect ect es EL CAPITAL.
> te Saluda un marxista



El concepto de capital ya existe en Adam Smith y ha sido aceptado desde entonces tanto por partidarios y críticos del capitalismo. Capital físico y financiero, capital fijo y circulante, fuga de capitales, capitalistas y socios capitalistas... El curioso eres tú por no emplear un término tan usado.
¿Entonces a qué se supone que llamas tú capital?


----------



## cripton36 (11 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> El concepto de capital ya existe en Adam Smith y ha sido aceptado desde entonces tanto por partidarios y críticos del capitalismo. Capital físico y financiero, capital fijo y circulante, fuga de capitales, capitalistas y socios capitalistas... El curioso eres tú por no emplear un término tan usado.
> ¿Entonces a qué se supone que llamas tú capital?



ya lo he explicado
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
el concepto que tienes de EL CAPITAL es real, pero solo valido para el Sistema de produccion capitalista.
si usas un tractor para sembrar y cosechar y la produccion la llevas directamente a las CBS para ser consumida por el tractorista y los demas en la CBS. el tractor no fungio como CAPITAL.
acaso crees que no se de economia capitalista?. acaso no sabes que la obra cumbre y filosofica de MARX, EL CAPITAL, no es mas que un analisis del capitalism como Sistema de produccion y del surgimiento del CAPITAL?
en el comunismo-marxista no existira ninguna categoria y modo del Sistema de produccion capitalista.
solo existira maquinaria, tecnologia y recursos para procesar.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (12 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> ya lo he explicado
> EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
> el concepto que tienes de EL CAPITAL es real, pero solo valido para el Sistema de produccion capitalista.
> si usas un tractor para sembrar y cosechar y la produccion la llevas directamente a las CBS para ser consumida por el tractorista y los demas en la CBS. el tractor no fungio como CAPITAL.
> ...



No sé qué son las CBS y mira que lo he buscado en google. 

El concepto que tengo de capital es válido para cualquier sistema de producción porque nos define a los seres humanos. Mientras que los animales no tienen más que su trabajo, los humanos podemos crear cosas que hacen nuestro trabajo más eficaz. Un tigre sólo tiene sus garras pero un humano puede coger un palo y afilarlo para convertirlo en una lanza. De ese modo ya no sólo tiene su propio trabajo sino que ha creado un recurso nuevo. Esa lanza es su capital y hace que sea mucho más eficaz cazando que sólo con sus manos desnudas. 
Claro, en una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores el capital es muy escaso y es fabricado por los propios trabajadores. En una sociedad más avanzada hay trabajadores que se especializan en producir capital. Aparece un herrero que fabrica arados de hierro para los campesinos. Como el mayor desarrollo tecnológico existe más capital y más sofisticado, surgen nuevos problemas. Ese campesino con un tractor del que hablas no se ha fabricado su propio tractor sino que su fabricación y mantenimiento involucra el trabajo combinado de muchos otros trabajadores: los mineros que extraen el metal para fabricarlo, los ingenieros que lo diseñan, los obreros que construyen las piezas y los que las ensamblan, todos los involucrados en la producción luego del combustible, etc, etc. Es decir, necesitamos un sistema de producción que coordine a una enorme cantidad de gente. De hecho ni siquiera un país entero es capaz de ser autosuficiente, por ejemplo si no produce el petróleo necesario.

En el caso del capitalismo, el campesino debe ofrecer una contrapartida a toda esa gente. Una solución es que hiciera un trueque pero esto es muy ineficiente. Si tienes que reunir trigo suficiente cultivando con instrumentos primitivos para pagar el tractor se pierde una enorme cantidad de trigo comparado con lo que podrías producir si tuvieras el tractor desde el principio. Aquí surge el problema de la financiación y del capital financiero (dinero) que a través de un complejo sistema financiero se convierte en capital físico (tractor). Por ejemplo, el campesino recurre a un banco y compra el tractor pero tendrá que pagar intereses al prestamista.
En el caso del comunismo existe un organismo centralizado que coordina a esa gente. El campesino no va a un banco sino que utiliza un tractor que no es de propiedad particular. Lógicamente el trigo que luego produzca no será sólo para él porque los que fabricaron ese tractor también necesitan comer. En vez de haber un mercado donde los flujos de bienes y servicios siguen un mecanismo de incentivos basado en precios, existe un sistema centralizado que dice cómo se produce y cómo se reparte luego.


----------



## cripton36 (13 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> No sé qué son las CBS y mira que lo he buscado en google.
> 
> El concepto que tengo de capital es válido para cualquier sistema de producción porque nos define a los seres humanos. Mientras que los animales no tienen más que su trabajo, los humanos podemos crear cosas que hacen nuestro trabajo más eficaz. Un tigre sólo tiene sus garras pero un humano puede coger un palo y afilarlo para convertirlo en una lanza. De ese modo ya no sólo tiene su propio trabajo sino que ha creado un recurso nuevo. Esa lanza es su capital y hace que sea mucho más eficaz cazando que sólo con sus manos desnudas.
> Claro, en una sociedad de cazadores-recolectores el capital es muy escaso y es fabricado por los propios trabajadores. En una sociedad más avanzada hay trabajadores que se especializan en producir capital. Aparece un herrero que fabrica arados de hierro para los campesinos. Como el mayor desarrollo tecnológico existe más capital y más sofisticado, surgen nuevos problemas. Ese campesino con un tractor del que hablas no se ha fabricado su propio tractor sino que su fabricación y mantenimiento involucra el trabajo combinado de muchos otros trabajadores: los mineros que extraen el metal para fabricarlo, los ingenieros que lo diseñan, los obreros que construyen las piezas y los que las ensamblan, todos los involucrados en la producción luego del combustible, etc, etc. Es decir, necesitamos un sistema de producción que coordine a una enorme cantidad de gente. De hecho ni siquiera un país entero es capaz de ser autosuficiente, por ejemplo si no produce el petróleo necesario.
> ...



explicas bastante bien economia capitalista. lo obvio es que no dominas la filosofia marxista y te guias por los medios de desinformacion capitalista.
ningun objeto o herramienta, por si solo es EL CAPITAL. para que algo sea capital, tiene que ser utilizado como parte de un Sistema de produccion capitalista. EL USO, ES LO QUE LO DETERMINA. no viste acaso el ejemplo que te puse de como usar un tractor, para que no sea capital?
CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) no las encontraras en ninguna parte, mas que en las OBRAS ESCOGIDAS DE MARX Y ENGELS y ni siquiera estan exactamente con las siglas que uso.
EL CAPITAL comienza con el ESCLAVISMO, donde se ve claramente como se EXPROPIA el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo del projimo.
al agotarse ese Sistema de produccion, pasamos al feudalism, donde se le distribuyo al esclavo tierra en usufructo con condiciones. el siervo trabajaba sus tierras asignadas y trabajaba cierta cantidad de tiempo en las tierras del señor amo.
despues vinieron los capitalistas burgueses e introdujeron las maquinas en el trabajo manual del siervo ( revolucion industrial) y esto dejo libre ( APARENTEMENTE) al siervo, para que engrosara las filas del TRABAJO ASALARIADO COMO PROLETARIO.
aqui esta bien oculto EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DEL VALOR.
en esta ETAPA capitalista, los intelectuales y burgueses capitalistas( para marear la perdiz) se la pasan discutiendo y tratando de negar LA PLUSVALIA. yo ni siquiera hablo de ella. yo hablo de la EXPROPIACION DEL FRUTO INTEGRO DE LA FUERZA DE TRABAJO, que es el concepto original marxista de EL CAPITAL
moralmente lo que produces con tu energia, TE PERTENECE POR COMPLETO. exactamente como le pertenecia las herramientas creadas al ABORIGEN ( arco, flechas, casas, ect ect)
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Sep 2019)

Y que hacemos con las gallinas?


----------



## Cleonte (13 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> explicas bastante bien economia capitalista. lo obvio es que no dominas la filosofia marxista y te guias por los medios de desinformacion capitalista.
> ningun objeto o herramienta, por si solo es EL CAPITAL. para que algo sea capital, tiene que ser utilizado como parte de un Sistema de produccion capitalista. EL USO, ES LO QUE LO DETERMINA. no viste acaso el ejemplo que te puse de como usar un tractor, para que no sea capital?
> CBS ( comunas de bienes y servicios) no las encontraras en ninguna parte, mas que en las OBRAS ESCOGIDAS DE MARX Y ENGELS y ni siquiera estan exactamente con las siglas que uso.
> EL CAPITAL comienza con el ESCLAVISMO, donde se ve claramente como se EXPROPIA el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo del projimo.
> ...



Comunas es aquí la palabra clave y explica porque lo que tú llamas leninismo no es una traición al marxismo sino una actualización imprescindible del marxismo a una nueva realidad tecnológica. Los socialistas utópicos proponían sustituir el sistema capitalista por pequeñas comunidades autosuficientes y se dedicaban a diseñarlas. Marx no dedicó su tiempo a planificar cómo serían esas comunas pero también pensaba que la atomización económica era la solución. 
El problema es que esa atomización conlleva una productividad muy baja. Una comuna no puede producir tractores porque para fabricar un tractor necesitas coordinar procesos de producción muy distintos que requieren una enorme red de intercambios. Necesitas extraer el metal, transformarlo, fabricar las piezas, conseguir combustible y refinarlo, programas de investigación, servicios de reparación, transporte y un largo etcétera. En una comuna los campesinos utilizan arados de piedra tirados por bueyes.
Es decir, que el marxismo aplicado en su forma original significaría el hundimiento de la productividad hasta niveles de subsistencia. Sí, en una comuna el producto de tu trabajo te pertenece por completo. El problema es que ese producto es muy pequeño. De hecho somos tantos en el planeta que este sistema ni siquiera podría garantizar la supervivencia de la mayoría.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (13 Sep 2019)

"Estoy hasta el gorro de los catetos que niegan que la tierra es plana"


----------



## cripton36 (13 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Comunas es aquí la palabra clave y explica porque lo que tú llamas leninismo no es una traición al marxismo sino una actualización imprescindible del marxismo a una nueva realidad tecnológica. Los socialistas utópicos proponían sustituir el sistema capitalista por pequeñas comunidades autosuficientes y se dedicaban a diseñarlas. Marx no dedicó su tiempo a planificar cómo serían esas comunas pero también pensaba que la atomización económica era la solución.
> El problema es que esa atomización conlleva una productividad muy baja. Una comuna no puede producir tractores porque para fabricar un tractor necesitas coordinar procesos de producción muy distintos que requieren una enorme red de intercambios. Necesitas extraer el metal, transformarlo, fabricar las piezas, conseguir combustible y refinarlo, programas de investigación, servicios de reparación, transporte y un largo etcétera. En una comuna los campesinos utilizan arados de piedra tirados por bueyes.
> Es decir, que el marxismo aplicado en su forma original significaría el hundimiento de la productividad hasta niveles de subsistencia. Sí, en una comuna el producto de tu trabajo te pertenece por completo. El problema es que ese producto es muy pequeño. De hecho somos tantos en el planeta que este sistema ni siquiera podría garantizar la supervivencia de la mayoría.



100% equivocado. ni los socialistas utopicos querian abolir el capital ni sustituirlo, ni LENIN fue marxista y practico muchisimo menos, ni COMUNAS marxistas es lo que te imaginas
para empezar, no te hablare de LENIN porque necesitaria mucho tiempo y anyway no lo entenderias.
las CBS son viviendas para comuneros y no centras de produccion. no es lo mismo crear un Sistema de produccion con base en CBS, que crear comunas de todo tipo. los centros de produccion seguiran estando donde estan, lo que cambia es la estructura e infraestructura de toda la Sociedad, donde no existira la ECONOMIA DOMESTICA sino las CBS.
por que las CBS?
porque es la unica manera de poder eliminar EL CAPITAL Y TODAS SUS CATEGORIAS como ; trabajo asalariado, bancos, dinero, comercios, precios, valores y entre otros EL ESTADO
alguna duda? me imagino que muchisimas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## elmegaduque (13 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Porque es un marxismo cultural, no economico. Tu tienes una nocion de amigos y enemigos que no es apropiada para entender la trama. Si hace dos meses te decian que un grupo terrorista islamico financio a Vox te lo creerias? Pues ha pasado.



¿Puedes citar a Marx donde propugna este "marxismo cultural"?...sería de gran utilidad a los foreros "excépticos".

Si puedes, vamos, si no, pues nada.


----------



## elmegaduque (13 Sep 2019)

Rossi dijo:


> Yo no creo en el marxismo cultural. En la antigua URSS se hubieran descojonado, o mejor dicho _gulagizado_, de cualquiera de estas movidas. Que las infiltraran ellos en Occidente para desestabilizar nuestro sistema desde dentro tampoco lo tengo claro, teniendo en cuenta el origen de todos estos fenómenos (liberales USA, ONU, filántropos de nariz aguileña...)
> 
> Otra cosa es que la izquierda post-68 vendiera su defensa de los trabajadores a costa de defender a las minorías. Y la masonada feliz, ponte un pin del Ché Guevara, pero sigue siendo nuestro esclavo.



Es lo gracioso de todo esto.

Es precísamente en los países del antiguo bloque oriental donde la lucha contra el supuesto marxismo cultural está más arraigada, y la explicación que dan los libegales es "que como han sufrido el comunismo, están vacunados", como si en tiempos de la URSS, hubieran estado viviendo bajo ese supuesto "marxismo cultural" que incluye feminazismo, LGTBX, pedofilias y demás ....pero no, se corre un túpido velo sobre eso.

Para salir al paso de semejante estupidez, los libegales disocian ese supuesto marxismo cultural del "comunismo", pero no dudan en volverlo a unir para referirse a la progrehez podemita más inmunda.

Y todo para no admitir que el rey está desnudo: el marxismo cultural no existe, existe la progrehez, y la progrehez es fruto del capitalismo.

No había progres en la URSS mientras que en el "mundo libre"...ya sabemos.

Y todo por que para los libegales es mucho más importante la economía liberal que la salud de la sociedad, y no dudan en vender lo segundo una y otra vez para conservar lo primero.

Es así como hemos llegado a esta denigrancia, y lo que nos espera.


----------



## Cleonte (13 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> 100% equivocado. ni los socialistas utopicos querian abolir el capital ni sustituirlo, ni LENIN fue marxista y practico muchisimo menos, ni COMUNAS marxistas es lo que te imaginas
> para empezar, no te hablare de LENIN porque necesitaria mucho tiempo y anyway no lo entenderias.
> las CBS son viviendas para comuneros y no centras de produccion. no es lo mismo crear un Sistema de produccion con base en CBS, que crear comunas de todo tipo. los centros de produccion seguiran estando donde estan, lo que cambia es la estructura e infraestructura de toda la Sociedad, donde no existira la ECONOMIA DOMESTICA sino las CBS.
> por que las CBS?
> ...



¿Y qué diferencia se supone que existe entre una CBS y una comuna? Puedes llamarlo comuna, falansterio, tribu, CBS, etc. Pero el concepto es el mismo: la fragmentación de la economía en pequeñas unidades frente a la alternativa ds un entramado económico que incluye a toda la sociedad.


----------



## cripton36 (13 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> ¿Y qué diferencia se supone que existe entre una CBS y una comuna? Puedes llamarlo comuna, falansterio, tribu, CBS, etc. Pero el concepto es el mismo: la fragmentación de la economía en pequeñas unidades frente a la alternativa ds un entramado económico que incluye a toda la sociedad.



no, no es el mismo concepto. las CBS son viviendas donde en la practica te haces comunista. es algo parecido a un HOTEL MODERNO donde se socializa todas las funciones de una mujer ama de casa y queda totalmente libre, para competir politicamente con el hombre.
ya te explique, que no importante no es la COMUNA, lo importante es que se crea la posibilidad de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL y todas sus categorias.
no es la fragmentacion de la economia, no señor es descentralizar la poblacion de las ciudades y eliminar entre otras muchas cosas, la contradiccion entre el campo y la ciudad.
estas bien perdido, pero con el tiempo, eso se arregla.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Sep 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> "Estoy hasta el gorro de los catetos que niegan que la tierra es plana"



Sabes que Pat Buchanan, asesor de Nixon, es considerado como el primer antimarxista cultural?


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Sep 2019)

elmegaduque dijo:


> ¿Puedes citar a Marx donde propugna este "marxismo cultural"?...sería de gran utilidad a los foreros "excépticos".
> 
> Si puedes, vamos, si no, pues nada.



No conozco ninguna cita de Marx que hable expresamente de "marxismo cultural". El primer marxista que analizo primordialmente a la cultura fue Gramsci, basandose en la division creada por Marx de estructura economica y superestructura no material que rodea y legitima a todo el sistema productivo; en la superestructura, tambien llamada infraestructura, entrarian las burocracias, las leyes, las ideologias, las costumbres... la cultura.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Sep 2019)

No es marxismo cultural. Es bastante más sutil... y peligroso - Disidentia


----------



## cripton36 (14 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No conozco ninguna cita de Marx que hable expresamente de "marxismo cultural". El primer marxista que analizo primordialmente a la cultura fue Gramsci, basandose en la division creada por Marx de estructura economica y superestructura no material que rodea y legitima a todo el sistema productivo; en la superestructura, tambien llamada infraestructura, entrarian las burocracias, las leyes, las ideologias, las costumbres... la cultura.



el tipo del primer video, no sabe ni donde esta parado.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> el tipo del primer video, no sabe ni donde esta parado.
> te Saluda un marxista



Agustin Laje? Uno de los mejores intelectuales conservadores de la historia reciente en el contexto hispano.


----------



## cripton36 (14 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Agustin Laje? Uno de los mejores intelectuales conservadores de la historia reciente en el contexto hispano.



uno de los mejores? segun quien?
Bueno si dicen que GRAMSCI es marxista de los mejores, que mas da que lo digan de ese tio.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (14 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> no, no es el mismo concepto. las CBS son viviendas donde en la practica te haces comunista. es algo parecido a un HOTEL MODERNO donde se socializa todas las funciones de una mujer ama de casa y queda totalmente libre, para competir politicamente con el hombre.
> ya te explique, que no importante no es la COMUNA, lo importante es que se crea la posibilidad de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL y todas sus categorias.
> no es la fragmentacion de la economia, no señor es descentralizar la poblacion de las ciudades y eliminar entre otras muchas cosas, la contradiccion entre el campo y la ciudad.
> estas bien perdido, pero con el tiempo, eso se arregla.
> te Saluda un marxista



Vamos, que el propósito de las CBS no es económico sino la desfamiliarización. A Lenin y sus continuadores se les puede criticar por muchas cosas pero no por estar más preocupado de industrializar Rusia que de hacer experimentos sociales.


----------



## Cleonte (14 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Sabes que Pat Buchanan, asesor de Nixon, es considerado como el primer antimarxista cultural?



Pat Buchanan No es el primer nada, es sólo otro conservador más.


----------



## cripton36 (14 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Vamos, que el propósito de las CBS no es económico sino la desfamiliarización. A Lenin y sus continuadores se les puede criticar por muchas cosas pero no por estar más preocupado de industrializar Rusia que de hacer experimentos sociales.



Bueno, ya llegaste al punto de patina. te digo una cosa y dices otra sin sentido. de donde sacas DESFAMILIARIZAR?
quieres mas DESFAMILIARIZAR que lo que hace el estado capitalista?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (14 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> Bueno, ya llegaste al punto de patina. te digo una cosa y dices otra sin sentido. de donde sacas DESFAMILIARIZAR?
> quieres mas DESFAMILIARIZAR que lo que hace el estado capitalista?
> te Saluda un marxista



La crisis de la familia en el capitalismo es muy posterior a Marx. De todas formas en los países comunistas no era raro que hubiera poca privacidad y que se hacinaran muchas familias en los bloques de viviendas, así que tampoco estaban tan lejos de las CBS.
En cualquier caso me parece algo bastante secundario para justificar que el leninismo no es sino marxismo enfrentado a problemas reales.


----------



## cripton36 (14 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> La crisis de la familia en el capitalismo es muy posterior a Marx. De todas formas en los países comunistas no era raro que hubiera poca privacidad y que se hacinaran muchas familias en los bloques de viviendas, así que tampoco estaban tan lejos de las CBS.
> En cualquier caso me parece algo bastante secundario para justificar que el leninismo no es sino marxismo enfrentado a problemas reales.



ya se te acabaron los argumentos. puro repetir y crees saberlo todo.
mira que comparer los palomares sovieticos con las CBS es el colmo de los colmos.
1- las viviendas sovieticas tenian COCINA. no podian ser CBS
2- las mujeres sovieticas trabajaban de 8 a 16 horas diarias como muchas en el capitalism libre. no podian ser CBS
3- las viviendas sovieticas pagaban rentas o letras bancarias. muestra de que no eran ni de los obreros ni todo era del proletariado. no podian ser CBS
y si segues con tu testadures que el leninismo fue o es la practica del marxismo. NO MAS DEMUESTRALO. puedes?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (14 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> ya se te acabaron los argumentos. puro repetir y crees saberlo todo.
> mira que comparer los palomares sovieticos con las CBS es el colmo de los colmos.
> 1- las viviendas sovieticas tenian COCINA. no podian ser CBS
> 2- las mujeres sovieticas trabajaban de 8 a 16 horas diarias como muchas en el capitalism libre. no podian ser CBS
> ...



¿Las CBS no tienen ni siquiera cocina? Pues vaya cuchitriles. 
No había mercado inmobiliario en el mundo comunista. El Estado asignaba a cada familia una vivienda. Eran viviendas pequeñas en edificios sin la menor concesión a la estética y con poca privacidad pero mansiones al lado de los CBS tal como los describes.
El leninismo es comunismo de guerra. La coexistencia con un capitalismo hostil obligó a ser prácticos. Lenin estaba demasiado ocupado con la industrialización de Rusia como para ponerse con experimentos sociales para desmontar las familias y convertirlas en algo parecido a clanes gitanos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Pat Buchanan No es el primer nada, es sólo otro conservador más.



https://krisis.eu/cultural-marxism/

_the concept was popularized by the American paleo-conservative figure Pat Buchanan _


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Sep 2019)

Lo de patriarcado que esta en todas partes si que es una conspiracion...

El feminismo llega al 'street art' para quedarse

_Ojalá estuviéramos hablando de algo menor, controlado y localizado, pero lo cierto es que *el machismo inunda todo *

En España, uno de los más recientes se localiza en Santa Coloma de Gramanet (Barcelona). Su nombre es Temps de Dones (tiempos de mujeres) y lo firma la artista Irantzu Lekue. Hace referencia a la canción francesa Les Temps de Cerises y *la comuna de París* y homenajea a referentes mundiales del feminismo en el CIBA, un nuevo centro de *recursos para mujeres*, innovación y* economía feminista*_.

_Cuatro mujeres que lideran en Change.org la lucha por injusticias como la* brecha salarial*, la violencia machista o la visibilización de los *cuidados no remunerados* o las empleadas del hogar. _


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> uno de los mejores?* segun quien?*



Si es inteligente, de derechas y sin trapos sucios NO tiene articulo en Wikipedia.


----------



## Tomate-chan (16 Sep 2019)

Los nuevos obreros


----------



## Tomate-chan (17 Sep 2019)

Vale la pena analizar de donde sale la idea de que el marxismo cultural es un teoria de conspiracion. La izquierda, marxista y no marxista, se conjuro para crear un relato difamatorio que detuviera la propagacion del meme. El relato (inventado) se repite una y otra vez en publicaciones izquierdosas.

El marxismo cultural existe… como teoría de la conspiración – Plumas Atómicas

_Un fantasma recorre YouTube, el fantasma del marxismo cultural. Desde hace unos años, múltiples autores de derecha se sacaron de la manga un término sin acreditación alguna en la academia, “marxismo cultural”, con el cual buscan describir a autores tan distintos como Benjamin o Foucault._

Primera mentira. Articulos academicos sobre marxismo cultural existen desde los años 60-70-80 del siglo pasado.

(PDF) Cultural Marxism and Political Sociology. London: Sage, 1981


_Para ejemplo están los videos y textos de Jordan Peterson, quien aunque ha dicho que no ha leído a Marx habla mucho sobre él y sus lectores. Peterson es psicólogo, autor de autoayuda popular en círculos de derecha como lo sería Agustín Laje en Latinoamérica. Lo que los hermana es una presunta cruzada contra el “marxismo cultural”._

Ya de entrada se puede ver la mala fe del articulista. La autoayuda no es de derecha ni de izquierdas. Es cierto que Peterson como psicologo ha estudiado y escrito libros de autoayuda ¿que tiene eso que ver con su antimarxismo y con Agustin Laje? Nada. Luego nos acusara de mezclar ideas sin ninguna coherencia.


_¿En qué consiste esto? Según estos autores, el marxismo cultural sería la última mutación del marxismo luego del declive de la URSS y el capitalismo de estado. Pero, ojo, a esta tesis otros autores añaden que el marxismo cultural es una conspiración de judíos y masones con el fin de destruir la civilización Occidental.

Peterson afirma que cuando el choque de clases perdió caché, los ideólogos de izquierda atendieron conflictos de otro tipo. A su parecer ya nadie se tragaba el cuento de la lucha de clases y por eso era mejor fijarse en otras luchas, como los conflictos raciales o la liberación sexual. ¿Describir el conflicto entre negros y blancos es marxismo? No. Ni de lejos. Pero Peterson y compañía lo creen así. ¿Hay una tradición que describe el conflicto en las sociedades? Sí, pero una tradición es muy distinta a un disfraz._

Describir el supuesto conflicto entre negros y blancos no es marxismo ortodoxo, es posmarxismo cultural. ¿Tanto cuesta entender que el marxismo ha tenido revisiones y que se acepta que hay otra clase de opresiones provenientes de la infraestructura del sistema capitalista? Aqui nadie esta diciendo que todos los conflictos humanos sean marxismo cultural, sino que los marxistas culturales usan y analizan esos conflictos en clave marxista. ¿De donde salen unas veganas diciendo que las gallinas sufren por culpa del capitalismo? Claro que hay una discusion dentro del marxismo sobre si eso es importante o incluso si eso es verdadero marxismo, y esa discusion demuestra que el marxismo cultural existe.


_Esto sucede cuando hablas de cosas que no has leído para gente que tampoco lee: el marxismo y el postestructuralismo (que no marxismo cultural) son escuelas distintas con fines y búsquedas dispares.

Mientras el marxismo cree en la lucha de clases, algunos autores postestructuralistas como Foucault describen el ejercicio del poder de una forma que trasciende las clases sociales. _

Esta reconociendo que Focault, citado por todos los feministas marxistas, desarrolla su idea de opresion basandose en la filosofia marxista de la misma.

_Mientras el marxismo ve un peso moral en la causa obrera y de ahí construye un proyecto político, Foucault no moraliza ni tiene proyecto político alguno. Mientras el marxismo es teleológico (es decir, que la sociedad tiene un destino inexorable), los postestructuralistas creen que la sociedad no tienen ningún camino predefinido. Las diferencias son también amplias entre el marxismo clásico y la Escuela de Frankfurt._

Vaya, que predecible. Al final volvemos a la misma cantinela de siempre: "es que eso no es verdadero marxismo" 


_Que una escuela o autor describa el conflicto no los hace marxistas. Decir que algo es marxista solo porque señala un conflicto es tan inexacto como decir que somos idénticos al Australopithecus._

Nuevamente pone en boca de antimarxistas cosas que jamas han dicho.


_El marxismo cultural no es un término académico; muy por el contrario el marxismo cultural es una teoría de conspiración. Esto queda aún más claro cuando escuchas a sus presuntos detractores señalar, por ejemplo, que el marxismo cultural busca terminar con la civilización Occidental y el cristianismo. O que es una conspiración financiada por judíos. O que el marxismo cultural ha reemplazado a la masonería. 

Fue la derecha anglosajona la primera en relacionar el presunto marxismo cultural con la conspiración judeo-masónica, pero ese matiz xenófobo y conspiranoico ha ido introduciéndose lentamente en Latinoamérica. ¿No es irónico que grupos nacionalistas conservadores acudan a ideas “extranjeras”?_

La supuesta conspiracion judeomasonica no es conspiracion de nada. Jamas he visto a nadie decir eso. La Escuela de Frankfurt creo la Teoria Critica que, muy resumidamente viene a decir que la civilizacion occidental es CULPABLE, de todo, incluso del holocausto judio. Si esa obra la escribieron unos judios marxistas, es logico que se diga que unos judios marxistas escribieron a favor de destruir la civilizacion occidental. Se puede matizar, pero es verdad.


_Por ejemplo, este autor, Ivo Rocher, se presenta como un presunto experto pero habla de “decadencia” moral en el arte (un término que no tiene lugar en la sociología o la filosofía) y “judíos”. En cualquier universidad Ivo Rocher hubiera sido reprobado por ignorancia y reprendido por antisemita. Lo mismo sucede con Nicolás Márquez, quien presenta ideas estrafalarias y sensacionalistas, hechas pasar por análisis sociológico, sin rigor ni conocimiento académico. ¿Ustedes tomarían en serio a alguien que cree que “el concepto de hegemonía se creó para destruir la cristiandad”?_

De hecho Gramsci pensaba que la iglesia catolica debia ser sustituida por una iglesia socialista.

11.5

*De este modo, no puede negarse que muchos de los elementos estratégicos elaborados por Antonio Gramsci se han ido materializando en forma tal, que hoy son elementos que forman parte ya de la atmósfera común que respiramos. Y ello es posible por qué en la base de dicha elaboración juega un rol prioritario la conformación de “un nuevo sentido común”, que permite una palmaria hegemonía secularista que satura la mentalidad de grandes segmentos de la sociedad actual

Y “la novedad de Gramsci consiste en haber adelantado esta tesis. El marxismo ortodoxo había dicho que la caída de la fe religiosa seria el resultado o consecuencia de la transformación económico-social. Para Gramsci, por el contrario, la caída de esta fe dentro del mismo mundo católico -como consecuencia de una practica política en la que la idea normativa de la ciudad de dios esta ausente- se convierte en la mejor oportunidad para una «vía nacional» hacia el comunismo; o mejor dicho, para la transición de la vieja a la «nueva» iglesia”*


_En el plano político, el marxismo cultural es un formidable enemigo imaginario, muy útil para la derecha. Es mucho más redituable decir “Son malos porque son marxistas culturales que buscan destruir el cristianismo y a Occidente”, que decir “Son malos porque se oponen al racismo y la homofobia”. Como estrategia política es útil, sí, pero nunca encontrarán un sociólogo o un filósofo que tome en serio el “marxismo cultural”._

No se cuantos sociologos o filosofos de las universidades publicas hoy en dia NO son marxistas ni cuan se toman en serio el marxismo cultural, lo que si esta claro es que la izquierda marxista usa politicamente a los negros y a los homosexuales y le es mas facil acusarnos de racistas y homofobos que reconocer que los negros y los homosexuales no piensan todos igual y no tienen ninguna obligacion de ser de izquierdas.


_No es una escuela crítica, no es un término académico; el marxismo cultural es una teoría de la conspiración_

Y dale perico al torno...

Reflexiones sobre Estética Contemporánea en Tiempos de Recesión en Estudios Culturales: Una Mirada a través de los Lentes Postcoloniales. | McCarthy | Investigación Cualitativa


_ y. en el mejor de los casos, es una tomada de pelo con fines políticos. El problema, acaso, es la clase de extremos a los que puede llegar la presunta lucha contra el marxismo cultural; no olvidemos que la masacre de Noruega fue perpetrada por un conspiranoico convencido de que luchaba contra el marxismo cultural. _

Otro elemento indispensable en este relato difamatorio es destacar exageradamente que un noruego con antecedentes por terrorismo previos menciono el marxismo cultural en una pagina de un manifiesto de mas de dos mil paginas. Si el marxismo cultural es culpable, supongo que cualquier otra cosa de la que hablara tambien debe ser censurada. No se, si defiende la naturaleza y a los animales, como hacia Hitler, debemos suponer que los amantes de la naturaleza son nazis. De todas formas esto se resuelve mas facil discutiendo acerca de si el marxismo, no cultural sino el de toda la vida, ha matado a 80, 100 o 200 millones de personas (y sigue matando).


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Vale la pena analizar de donde sale la idea de que el marxismo cultural es un teoria de conspiracion. La izquierda, marxista y no marxista, se conjuro para crear un relato difamatorio que detuviera la propagacion del meme. El relato (inventado) se repite una y otra vez en publicaciones izquierdosas.
> 
> El marxismo cultural existe… como teoría de la conspiración – Plumas Atómicas
> 
> ...



muy buen escrito. pero crees que aqui hay personas que asimilen todo lo escrito?
un pequeño detalle.
no es lo mismo IZQUIERDA, que MARXISTA y asi como marxismo-leninismo es una aberracion. izquierdista-marxista Tambien lo es.
el marxismo-cultural es una mas entre tantos intentos de la burguesia, por desprestigiar la filosofia marxista.
se han infiltrado muy hondo, incluso hasta en profesores de la Universidad. ya la ganancia el burgues no la obtiene de la EXPROPIACION DEL PROJIMO. la obtiene segun ellos EN EL MERCADO. esto y el marxismo-cultural, viene siendo parte del juego.
MARX nunca dijo que habia que ATACAR A LA IGLESIA CATOLICA. aunque haya dicho; LA RELIGION ES EL OPIO DEL PUEBLO, no se referia a la iglesia catolica en especifico. mas bien a otras. los que atacan todas las religions al pie de la letra, son los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas, con su porqueria de socialism-leninista y hasta los persiguen como si fueran criminals.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (17 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> muy buen escrito. pero crees que aqui hay personas que asimilen todo lo escrito?
> un pequeño detalle.
> no es lo mismo IZQUIERDA, que MARXISTA y asi como marxismo-leninismo es una aberracion. izquierdista-marxista Tambien lo es.
> el marxismo-cultural es una mas entre tantos intentos de la burguesia, por desprestigiar la filosofia marxista.
> ...



Este hilo acumula 28 paginas y 21.000 visitas. Es mas que el articulo que publique el año pasado en Disidencias

Biología Anti-TERF. La locura del género. - Disidencias


Ya se que hay matices teoricos entre marxismo e izquierda, pero no creo que hoy en dia exista ninguna izquierda que no siga ideas marxistas. Me resultaria un tanto inconcebible. A no ser que queramos incluir al fascismo y el posfascismo en la izquierda.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Este hilo acumula 28 paginas y 21.000 visitas. Es mas que el articulo que publique el año pasado en Disidencias
> 
> Biología Anti-TERF. La locura del género. - Disidencias
> 
> ...



puedes creer lo que quieras. para mi es muy facil saber si alguien es marxista o no y no me confunden con su discurso.
hoy todo es de nombre. un partido politico se pone de nombre; PARTIDO COMUNISTA y ya es marxista y van a crear el comunismo.
hay que dominar la filosofia marxista, para saber si estoy en lo cierto o no.
pregunta
por que si las izquierdas son marxistas, cuando toman el poder, no crean el comunismo-marxista. que se los impide?
para mi esta mas que claro. NO SON MARXISTAS
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> puedes creer lo que quieras. para mi es muy facil saber si alguien es marxista o no y no me confunden con su discurso.
> hoy todo es de nombre. un partido politico se pone de nombre; PARTIDO COMUNISTA y ya es marxista y van a crear el comunismo.
> hay que dominar la filosofia marxista, para saber si estoy en lo cierto o no.
> pregunta
> ...



Según tú, sólo ha habido dos marxistas en la historia de la humanidad, Marx y tú. Y el primero muy dudoso, puesto que abogaba por el comunismo...


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2019)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Según tú, sólo ha habido dos marxistas en la historia de la humanidad, Marx y tú. Y el primero muy dudoso, puesto que abogaba por el comunismo...



claro que abogaba por el comunismo. pero nunca por esa porqueria leninista que crean las chusmas izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
el siervo no fue proletario hasta que no comenzo a vender su fuerza de trabajo por un salario
un comunista no lo es mientras no viva en comunidad de bienes y servicios. no por ponerse el nombre COMUNISTA.
por eso MARX decia; ni yo soy comunista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Vale la pena analizar de donde sale la idea de que el marxismo cultural es un teoria de conspiracion. La izquierda, marxista y no marxista, se conjuro para crear un relato difamatorio que detuviera la propagacion del meme. El relato (inventado) se repite una y otra vez en publicaciones izquierdosas.
> 
> El marxismo cultural existe… como teoría de la conspiración – Plumas Atómicas
> 
> ...



¿Años 60? Pero si hace 10 años nadie que no se moviera dentro de la derecha más radical de USA sabía lo que era el marxismo cultural. Puede que el concepto haya existido desde hace décadas pero su éxito es muy reciente. Durante décadas fue una excentricidad propia de estadounidenses que, por otra parte, entienden de movimientos políticos tanto como de fútbol. Marxista, socialista, comunista, socialdemócrata, liberal, etc. Por Dios, pero si los americanos ni siquiera usan bien el término "liberal". Si no saben lo que es el liberalismo, mucho menos van a saber lo que es el marxismo, que allí es poco menos que un culto esotérico como los de las novelas de Lovecraft. 

Por ejemplo, el autor del texto compara a Foucault con Marx porque el primero supuestamente se basó en el segundo. El problema es que en los últimos 150 años ningún teórico político puede ignorar a Marx porque su influencia y la de sus seguidores es enorme. Pero Foucault no es marxista.


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que abogaba por el comunismo. pero nunca por esa porqueria leninista que crean las chusmas izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas.
> el siervo no fue proletario hasta que no comenzo a vender su fuerza de trabajo por un salario
> un comunista no lo es mientras no viva en comunidad de bienes y servicios. no por ponerse el nombre COMUNISTA.
> por eso MARX decia; ni yo soy comunista
> te Saluda un marxista



Lo que tú llamas leninismo es perfectamente comunismo porque vivir en el comunismo no significa vivir hacinados en jaulas como los animales de los zoos.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2019)

El socialismo no funcionó, no funciona y no funcionará en ningún continente. Es una pseudo ciencia que promete igualdad y mejores niveles de vida a partir de la lucha de clases; y siempre, SIEMPRE, termina en un régimen dictatorial liberticida Tontos útiles se dejan engañar .  
Aqui la prueba:


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Sep 2019)

rejon dijo:


> El socialismo no funcionó, no funciona y no funcionará en ningún continente. Es una pseudo ciencia que promete igualdad y mejores niveles de vida a partir de la lucha de clases; y siempre, SIEMPRE, termina en un régimen dictatorial liberticida Tontos útiles se dejan engañar .
> Aqui la prueba:



Prueba de qué?... de tu disfunción erectil... no vayas a decir que por eso eres votonto.


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2019)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> Prueba de qué?... de tu disfunción erectil... no vayas a decir que por eso eres votonto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 155349



Cuando un tonto coge una linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue….


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Sep 2019)

rejon dijo:


> Cuando un tonto coge una linde, la linde se acaba y el tonto sigue….



... Cosa que te es lo que te pasa a ti, saco mierda;


----------



## rejon (17 Sep 2019)

Gigatr0n dijo:


> ... Cosa que te es lo que te pasa a ti, saco mierda;
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 155353



*No me consta que yo sea hijo de tu madre, gigaTROLL. ...Jamás habría permitido haber nacido del coño de una perra que parió a un hijo puta tontorron como tú.
A ver si aprendes a insultar, que no eres más tonto porque no te pones a la labor...   *


----------



## Gigatr0n (17 Sep 2019)

rejon dijo:


> *No me consta que yo sea hijo de tu madre, gigaTROLL. ...Jamás habría permitido haber nacido del coño de una perra que parió a un hijo puta tontorron como tú.
> A ver si aprendes a insultar, que no eres más tonto porque no te pones a la labor...  *



Te pego mil vueltas insultando y a lo que sea, cucaracho-drogado diarreico... IJOPUTA!!!



Tienes que ser el tonto el pueblo... si no no se lo explica uno.


----------



## Cleonte (17 Sep 2019)

rejon dijo:


> El socialismo no funcionó, no funciona y no funcionará en ningún continente. Es una pseudo ciencia que promete igualdad y mejores niveles de vida a partir de la lucha de clases; y siempre, SIEMPRE, termina en un régimen dictatorial liberticida Tontos útiles se dejan engañar .
> Aqui la prueba:



El tema del hilo no es si el comunismo funcionó o no sino el marxismo cultural. Si no sabes lo que es, busca información en este hilo o por Internet que encontrarás bastante.


----------



## cripton36 (17 Sep 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> Lo que tú llamas leninismo es perfectamente comunismo porque vivir en el comunismo no significa vivir hacinados en jaulas como los animales de los zoos.



eso crees que serian las CBS? jaaa jaaaa.
peor que animals vivimos muchos millones en las sociedades clasistas hoy.

porque los animals tienen casa limpia, asistencia veterinaria y medicinas y no les falta la comida.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (18 Sep 2019)

Este video ha sido reiteradamente borrado de Youtube. Lo he podido encontrar en un pequeño canal.


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Sep 2019)

Brie Larson y su posicionamiento feminista a lo largo de su carrera

*Para la actriz, el cine es una forma de activismo.*
_
Las películas también pueden lograr un cambio social. “Es la razón por la que hago películas.

Desde Marvel buscaban a una actriz que, más allá de su destreza física, transmitiera la necesidad del personaje de descubrir quién es realmente, porque Carol Danvers se rebela contra ciertas convenciones *opresivas* (patriarcales) con el fin de averiguar en qué tipo de superheroína se puede convertir.

*Crecer en un matriarcado*

Su madre, una señora –según ella– estricta, que la educó en casa junto a su hermana tras divorciarse de su marido, decidió apuntarla a los seis años al American Conservatory Theater de San Francisco, convirtiendo a Larson en la estudiante más joven en ingresar en esta escuela de interpretación.
debutó con nueve años en el late night de Jay Leno, con sketches en los que maltrataba a varios muñecos y (atención al dato) arrancaba la cabeza a algunas Barbies.

*“Hace un año empecé a prestar atención a los encuentros con la prensa y a las críticas de las películas y observé que una mayoría abrumadora eran hombres blancos”*. De ahí que la actriz tomara una decisión tajante: “Decidí que mis ruedas de prensa fueran más inclusivas”._


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Oct 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Oct 2019)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Madre mia que torro.



Ya se que esto es mucho para ti polla polla


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Oct 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Oct 2019)

Quien tenga ojos para ver que vea.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Oct 2019)

GRAMSCIANISMO MASIVO


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Oct 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Oct 2019)

OJO al sueter de la fea


----------



## Joaquim (12 Oct 2019)

No hay nada mas Marxista Cultural que negar que este exista.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Oct 2019)

baia, no me lo esperaba


----------



## Segismunda (14 Oct 2019)

Es obvio que existe, pero es un palabro molesto para muchos. A la izquierda clásica le jode, porque les cuesta mucho asumir que estas mongoladas las defiende gente de su cuerda. A los liberales les da mucho miedo criticarlo, porque igual les llaman fachas. Y la derecha que se atreve a usarlo confunde el culo con las témporas y acaba llamando marxismo cultural a todo.

Estamos derroídos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Oct 2019)

Segismunda dijo:


> Es obvio que existe, pero es un palabro molesto para muchos. A la izquierda clásica le jode, porque les cuesta mucho asumir que estas mongoladas las defiende gente de su cuerda. A los liberales les da mucho miedo criticarlo, porque igual les llaman fachas. Y la derecha que se atreve a usarlo confunde el culo con las témporas y acaba llamando marxismo cultural a todo.
> 
> Estamos derroídos.



No existe wey.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Oct 2019)

Socialfascismo es Podemos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Oct 2019)

Se puede saber que diferencia a la URSS o la China del ideal de fascismo que tiene hoy dia la izquierda popular?

"Hay una gran confusión: China no es comunista, es de extrema derecha"

_–Tiene usted un discurso muy poco comunista: menos Estado, más empresa privada. Parece más estadounidense neoliberal que chino comunista€
–[Risas] Es que China es solo comunista por nombre. Hay una gran confusión: China no es comunista, en realidad es de extrema derecha. Lo que está pasando ahora es algo parecido a lo que ocurrió en Estados Unidos con la conquista del oeste: nada de impuestos para que se cree negocio rápidamente. 

Practican política de derecha o de extrema derecha. Recuerdo que una vez, hablando con un ministro de China, le pregunté: "¿Pero por qué no le ponéis un nombre como República Socialista, que socialista suena mejor?". ¡Ostras! Qué susto. Dijo: "No, se abriría un debate sobre qué nombre gusta más y habría disputas". Lo que más les interesa es que la población esté tranquila. Eso sí, cuando les hace falta, usan su mano dura. ¿Cómo va a ser comunista China, si no hay límites al capital? Les gusta mucho mucho el dinero._


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Oct 2019)

Antisistemas financiados por el sistema. Todo en orden.

España riega con millonarias subvenciones a los 'criaderos' de los CDR

_Se hacen llamar Casals de Joves, Casas de Jóvenes, y fueron creadas en la década de los 90 en Cataluña. Se trata de centros culturales y sociales con una *Liga de Educadores* al estilo del Tercer Reich que ofrecen conciertos, *cervezas, talleres, cine, locales de ensayo, cocinas, cursos y fiestas temáticas* *gratis* para los miles de jóvenes que cada día pululan por sus pasillos y enormes salas.
Por supuesto, son claramente *anticapitalistas, antifascistas y antiespañoles*. Estos organismos condenan "la represión del Estado Español" describiéndolo como "fascista" y "opresor", a la vez que publican en sus memorias las *subvenciones recibidas* del Ministerio de Sanidad, Bienestar Social e Igualdad.

Por ejemplo, en el informe presupuestario de la Federación de Casas de Jóvenes de Barcelona figura un *gasto de personal de 192.363 euros* en técnicos de programa, secretario, profesores, pedagogos, formadores y dinamizadores de asignaturas, todos dedicados a "Educar en la Participación". La ideología que propugnan es el *anticapitalismo* y se revelan como obvios independentistas en contra del fascismo español. Sin embargo, *el dinero procedente de los contribuyentes del Estado español es recibido con las manos abiertas. * 

En 2018, tan solo esta Federación para Jóvenes *recibió del Ministerio de Área Social y Familia 124.000 euros.* También se nutre de la Generalidad de Cataluña (62.500 euros), el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona (21.500 euros) y la Diputación de Barcelona (6.500 euros), sumando un total de 224.000 euros. -

Según el barrio y los jóvenes captados por la seductora oferta antisistema, el dinero llega en mayor o menor medida.

también gastarían en diseño de carteles, *propaganda anticapitalista y contra España:* 1.180 euros. Y otros 14.000 euros en infraestructura, catering y seguridad en sus eventos. Pero también estudian las doctrinas. Los predicadores de la Federación de jóvenes destinan hasta 34.844 euros procedentes del Ministerio español para evangelizar a los jóvenes contra el propio Estado español. 

Generalidad y Ayuntamiento se preocupan de que la *estructura cultural* esté con la causa. Por ello, las infraestructuras de los edificios son cuidadas con el mayor mimo. Con dinero público, claro. Los Ateneos, teatros populares y salas de conferencias, *territorios anticapis también*, fueron regados con subvenciones de 1,7 millones de euros con origen del Instituto de Cultura de Cataluña, *que a su vez, recibe subvenciones del Estado español. *

El Gobierno de Mariano Rajoy destinó millones euros a dicha *red sociocultural* nacionalista para la juventud.
Solo el *Ministerio de Sanidad y Bienestar Social *con la catalana Dolors Montserrat al frente, dedicó buena parte del presupuesto público al objetivo independentista. Así encontramos que en el BOE publicado en 2015 bajo el mandato del PP, la Asociación de Casas y Grupos de Jóvenes de Cataluña percibió de 80.000 euros, la Fundación Catalana de los Clubes infantiles recibió casi un millón de euros (908.355,58) para su programa Educar en el Tiempo Libre para la Promoción de la Calidad de Vida Infantil. Continuando, los Clubes de la infancia, (25.000 euros), la Asociación de Casas y grupos Jóvenes de Cataluña (20.486 euros), la Agrupación de Fundación Privada para el Autoempleo y la Reinserción de jóvenes Fundación Tomillo y Ronsel (115.000 euros), Fundación por la Autonomía Instituto Pere Tarrés de Educación en Esplai (98.825 euros), y la Fundación Social del Raval, adolescencia y juventud (20.300 euros).

El premio gordo de la Lotería del Estado español para Cataluña se lo lleva en ese mismo *año rajoyano*, la Fundación Pere Tarrés que dirige Josep Oriol Pujol i Humet que recibió 1.227.770,46 euros. Para hacernos una idea, el presidente de dicha fundación fue desde el año 1993 a 1998, presidente de la Coordinacion Catalana de Colonias, Casas y Clubes Esplai y la Confederación de Entidades de Tiempo Libre de ámbito catalán con unos 30.000 niños y 5.000 monitores. Oriol Pujol Humet también estuvo en el Observatorio del Catalán y decenas de organismos dedicados a la prédica de la independencia. 

Burguesía catalana de derechas, en connivencia con políticos de la Administración Central española e independentistas de extrema izquierda política (y los que miraron hacia otro lado), han colaborado entre todos a que vuelen piedras._


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Oct 2019)




----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (24 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Madre mía cuánto tiempo sin escuchar a Gustavo Bueno


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (24 Oct 2019)

El marxismo cultural esta al nivel de los reptilianos o de la tierra plana. Claro que nada soprende ya de los votantes de vox.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Oct 2019)

Harkonen dijo:


> El marxismo cultural esta al nivel de los reptilianos o de la tierra plana. Claro que nada soprende ya de los votantes de vox.



Cierto. Tambien hay una teoria rocambolesca que dice que a lo largo de la historia los hombres nos hemos todos puesto de acuerdo para reprimir a las mujeres, en lugar de sobrevivir y progresar como especie. El patriarcado ancestral lo llaman 

El feminismo comunitario visibiliza el patriarcado ancestral originario

_*Todo es diverso y múltiple,* aunque la cultura dominante se empeñe en que creemos gavetas para encerrar categorías absolutas. 

*Armonizar los saberes y las energías* no parece tan complicado 

frente al *esencialismo étnico* que considera como inamovibles y sagradas las relaciones de poder en las comunidades originarias, marcadas por la *falocracia* y por una mirada patriarcal y *heterosexual* de las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres y de la propia comunidad *con la madre tierra. *_

Penes, penes y heterosexuales violando a la madre tierra, que es lesbiana_

“El ser feminista comunitaria me posibilita, *no solo ser crítica con el esencialismo étnico que me atraviesa, sino que me permite abordar el análisis de mi realidad como mujer indígena con un enfoque antipatriarcal comunitario*”.

Estos principios y valores que se basan, entre otros, en la complementariedad y dualidad como dos regentes para procurar el equilibrio entre mujeres y hombres y con la naturaleza para armonización de la vida, me han llevado a pensar cómo desde su fundación, se manifiesta una construcción de dualidad y complementariedad basada en la sexualidad humana *heteronormativa”. *

- “*Existe un patriarcado originario ancestral*, que es un sistema milenario estructural de opresión contra las mujeres originarias o indígenas”. 

- “*El patriarcado originario ancestral se refuncionaliza con toda la penetración del patriarcado occidental*… (…) existieron condiciones previas en nuestras culturas originarias para que ese patriarcado occidental se fortaleciera y arremetiera”. _

Solo le falta decir que se siente violada por el imperialismo. Luego pedira una compesacion economica...


----------



## Columbiner (26 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El pueblo siempre ha sido homofobo, pero en su agenda cultural esta normalizar y empoderar a esas minorias, y usa los opresivos medios de comunicacion de masas para forzar la aceptacion.



Todo por culpa de la judería MK-Ultra de Satanás, se te ha olvidado decir.


----------



## Columbiner (26 Oct 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Penes, penes y heterosexuales violando a la madre tierra, que es lesbiana__



Eres una persona muy cómica kek

¿Quieres unos shrooms?


----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Oct 2019)

Santiago Abascal: "Dar más autogobierno a Cataluña fracasó, ahora hay que intentar la contundencia"

_¿Cree que el cuidado del planeta tiene ideología?

No, pero sí la cantinela de las consecuencias y prohibiciones asociadas. El marxismo cultural ha perdido la lucha de clases porque hoy los obreros votan a las derechas y buscan otros elementos de confrontación. Quiere el enfrentamiento entre hombres y mujeres, entre ecologistas y personas contaminantes... Detectamos que eso es una trampa del marxismo cultural. Una trampa de naturaleza electoral para enfrentar a las sociedades para obtener apoyos. _


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Nov 2019)

Totalitarismo normalizado


----------



## Kovaliov (2 Nov 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> claro que lo he leido todo. nada diferente a otros tantos trasnochados. Tambien me lei todo lo tuyo y eres igualito al otro.
> el marxismo filosofico trata de cambio de Sistema de produccion. NO DE POLITICA.
> la revolucion proletaria sera un hecho cuando llegue su momento, como todo en esta vida. y no es tarea de politicos ni partidos politicos. los cambios de sistemas economicos, siempre ha sido tarea de los pueblos, al modificar su modo de vida dialecticamente.
> te Saluda un marxista



Y este llama ignorante al otro...


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Nov 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y este llama ignorante al otro...



Creo que se refiere a que la profecia de Marx se cumplira inevitablemente, mas alla de lo que haga o deje de hacer la clase politica. No hay que olvidar que el marxismo es una religion basada en la profecias de un vago que dejo morir a sus hijos de hambre.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Nov 2019)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Y este llama ignorante al otro...



y a ti TAMBIEN.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Nov 2019)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Nov 2019)

esto es lo que hay.............


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Nov 2019)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> esto es lo que hay.............



Ey tu, mirate esto, a lo mejor te interesa.


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Nov 2019)

¿Para qué sirve la universidad? Absolutamente para nada


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (7 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (9 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Nov 2019)

Rosalía estalla contra el éxito de Vox en las urnas: "Que les jodan"

_Rosalía ha estallado en su cuenta de Twitter contra los 52 escaños que Vox ha cosechado en las urnas: ha lanzado a la red un *"Fuck Vox"* que se ha hecho viral enseguida". Las respuestas tampoco se han hecho esperar: "Ah, sí, pero para sacar una línea de ropa con Inditex ya no tienes tanta conciencia de clase". 

No es la primera vez que Rosalía se manifiesta políticamente: en julio de este año aprovechó su actuación en el festival británico Glastonbury para hacer un alegato en defensa del Orgullo LGTBIQ, atacado también por Vox. 

Previamente, en México, había vestido un pañuelo verde en el brazo, un símbolo a favor del aborto legal. _


----------



## Blas Piñar (11 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (19 Nov 2019)

Comunistas publican en The Guardian...

Pablo Iglesias escribe en ‘The Guardian’ sobre Vox y Cataluña


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Nov 2019)

Antimonarquismo y anticapitalismo en 1920 en EE.UU... The Sinking City.


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Nov 2019)

Los machistas hablan español y los no machistas catalán, según un vídeo de Colau


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Nov 2019)

Por el marxismo cultural querido Escohotado, por el marxismo cultural.


----------



## Columbiner (29 Nov 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Por el marxismo cultural querido Escohotado, por el marxismo cultural.



¿Por qué el marxismo cultural es necesariamente malo, descerebrado?


----------



## Blas Piñar (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Nov 2019)

No me imagino a una esvastica nazi como logo de un canal de entretenimiento, pero el comunismo es cool

Power Vision


----------



## dragon33 (30 Nov 2019)

Yo conocí el comunismo como algo que era una amenaza al capital y a la acaparacion de grandes riquezas, hoy los comunistas son todos marxistas culturales que para nada son una amenaza al capital, más bien es usado por estos, SOROS manda. El marxismo cultural es un movimiento sincronizado transnacional, por eso el feminazismo de España lo ves en U.S.A, en Argentina, en Italia etc, las mismas políticas ecologistas se intentan en todos los lados del mundo, el inmigracionismo sin ver origen y compatibilidad con las sociedades receptoras igual.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Nov 2019)

No te olvides de poner muros altos para que la gente no escape del paraiso.


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No te olvides de poner muros altos para que la gente no escape del paraiso.



Deja de tragar mentiras de la CIA como el gordo penoso de @hartman2 atiborrándose de campurrianas mini, descerebrado.


----------



## hartman2 (1 Dic 2019)

Columbiner dijo:


> Deja de tragar mentiras de la CIA como el gordo penoso de @hartman2 atiborrándose de campurrianas mini, descerebrado.



como va el ponny barley????


----------



## Columbiner (1 Dic 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> como va el ponny barley????



¿Qué coño es un "ponny"?

Aprende inglés, paleto andaluz.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Dic 2019)

Es muy impactante, si, pero pasa con todos los lideres comunistas. La mayoria de los podemitas cotizaron a la SS por primera vez como concejales o diputados. Son la antitesis del obrero al que consideran un ser inferior.


----------



## Turgot (1 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es muy impactante, si, pero pasa con todos los lideres comunistas. La mayoria de los podemitas cotizaron a la SS por primera vez como concejales o diputados. Son la antitesis del obrero al que consideran un ser inferior.



Y pones un vídeo de un tío que ha currado como soldador. Que me cae como el culo por cierto.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Dic 2019)

Vox fuera de la mesa o las izquierdas a la defensiva

_Si se constituye un gobierno de izquierdas hay que luchar por defenderlo al mismo tiempo que plantar las condiciones para salir de las posiciones resistencialistas o de impasse. Las dos tareas más importantes del momento son, por tanto: que *retomar el trabajo de construcción cultural y comunitario, que en otras ocasiones hemos llamado “carril largo”;* y al mismo tiempo pensar las políticas públicas que abran un ciclo virtuoso de recuperación y consolidación de derechos y que permitan reconstruir el lazo social en la vida cotidiana._


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Dic 2019)




----------



## Larata (24 Dic 2019)

vagina salvaje dijo:


> Cuando Gramsci dice que la conquista del poder cultural es previa a la del poder político, menudo patinazo que pegó el puto jorobado.
> 
> Los cristianos no llegaron a dominar Roma porque fueran una fuerza hegemónica culturalmente hablando.
> 
> ...



"De lo que no nos dimos cuenta es de que si intentas arrebatarle su libertad por la fuerza, se, resisten. No, la humanidad debía renunciar a su libertad voluntariamente"


----------



## Larata (24 Dic 2019)

cripton36 dijo:


> con razon españa esta como esta. puro iluminados de cunetas
> les Saluda un marxista
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 03:31 ----------
> ...



Ya está el típico subnormal llevando el plano de la discusión a la filosofía donde sueltan gilipolleces con cero aplicación práctica pero oye, que suenan muy cultas.

Sigue con tus pajas mentales Hegelianas y luego, cuando te saques la cabeza del culo, me explicas como con tanta filosofía tu basura de ideología lleva 100M de muertos. Pedazo de basura comunista.


----------



## Larata (24 Dic 2019)

Estocástico Gutiérrez dijo:


> En realidad el capitalismo hace exactamente lo mismo. Tratar de imponer a los demás la propia visión de las cosas, las directrices que uno considera correctas, lo hace todo el mundo. Por lo demás, la pretendida libertad del liberalismo no es tal. La libertad va en función del dinero que tengas en el bolsillo. Si lo que tienes en el bolsillo no te da para elegir, te da igual que en teoría puedas elegir cualquier cosa. La libertad en el capitalismo es solo para los ricos o la clase media alta. Los demás "disfrutan" de una libertad tan solo "sobre el papel". La movilidad social es mucho más limitada de lo que un neoliberal estaría dispuesto a admitir. Existen casos, naturalmente, pero lo habitual es que quien es hijo de pobres, sea pobre, y que quien es hijo de ricos, sea rico. No hay meritocracia en el capitalismo, o esta es muy limitada. Lo que hay son mayores o menores oportunidades. Según tu puesto de salida tienes más oportunidades o tienes menos. Ni siquiera existe la igualdad ante la ley. Alguien débil generalmente no puede resistir un pleito civil contra alguien poderoso. Éste puede retrasar los tiempos a base de los recursos y mecanismos que el sistema permite, además de su saturación habitual, y ahogar económicamente a la parte débil, obligándole a aceptar un mal trato.
> 
> El capitalismo es muy bonito sobre el papel. Luego la realidad es muy otra. Y hay quien dice, incluso después de la crisis de diez años que hemos pasado (si es que la hemos pasado), que la solución es más liberalismo. Me parece increíble la cantidad de gente que ni siquiera sabe que el liberalismo clásico, el capitalismo no intervenido, es precisamente como nació éste. La teoría predicada de buena fe por Adam Smith y otros, según la cual la riqueza de los más ricos se acabaría derramando sobre todos los demás, no solo no se cumplió, sino que trajo una miseria y semiesclavitud brutal sobre la mayoría de la población en el siglo XIX. Tal fue el fracaso respecto a lo que sus ideólogos esperaban, que del propio seno de los liberales clásicos surgieron las críticas. T.H. Green, J. Rawls, antiguos liberales clásicos, formularon los cambios que darían lugar al socioliberalismo. Ideología económica que ha resultado muchísimo más beneficiosa para Europa y también para EEUU. El comunismo desde luego no es la solución tampoco. Pero aquí mucha gente parece despreciar el hecho de que el periodo económico que mayor riqueza ha traído a Europa ha estado regido por un espíritu socioliberal o liberal progresista. Es decir, un capitalismo regulado, intervenido, que posibilite un estado del bienestar. El neoliberalismo no es más que pretender volver a lo que ya se vio que fue un fracaso. Salvo para los más ricos, claro, a esos les fue muy bien en el siglo XIX y quieren repetir la historia. Lo que me parece increíble, de una ceguera preocupante, y desde luego de una ignorancia supina de la historia económica, es que haya tanta gente de clase media y trabajadora que esté comprando el cuento.
> 
> Y lo dice alguien que va a votar a VOX porque en este puto país hay temas urgentes y vitales que solucionar, como los nacionalismos periféricos o la VIOGEN. Pero confío en que a la hora de la verdad no puedan aplicar su programa más liberal.



Otro que no sabe que 
1 No vivimos en un capitalismo sino en una sociedad de consumo.
2 Citando a Alex Kaiser el término capitalismo lo inventó un socialista y ya le metió cargas peyorativas
3 Las crisis de 10 años son consecuencia precisamente de esa sociodemocracia Keynesiana que tú defiendes gracias al BCE.
4 Los abusos que comentas son de un mercantilismo en pañales que fue progresivamente mejorando.


----------



## cripton36 (24 Dic 2019)

Larata dijo:


> Ya está el típico subnormal llevando el plano de la discusión a la filosofía donde sueltan gilipolleces con cero aplicación práctica pero oye, que suenan muy cultas.
> 
> Sigue con tus pajas mentales Hegelianas y luego, cuando te saques la cabeza del culo, me explicas como con tanta filosofía tu basura de ideología lleva 100M de muertos. Pedazo de basura comunista.



que se puede esperar de un imbecil que no sabe la diferencia entre un comunista y un marxista.
hasta donde se, despues de la ABOLICION DEL FEUDALISMO, solo ha existido en el planeta tierra CAPITALISMO CON DIFERENTES POLITICAS
1- capitalism LIBRE
2- capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista)
obviamente TODOS LOS MUERTOS HAN SIDO POR EL CAPITALISMO.
chupatela chaval
un marxista te desea FELIZ NAVIDAD


----------



## Blas Piñar (24 Dic 2019)

+


----------



## pepeleches (25 Dic 2019)

Es mi punto débil. Estamos hablando de un hombre que fue acérrimo comunista hasta los 60 años, y activista cuando era joven. Y cuando era peligroso ser comunista. 

Y se metió durante 20 años a estudiar la historia. No de la época actual, sino del comercio, de la propiedad, de la economía, desde civilizaciones de hace miles de años. Y su conclusión después de esos 20 años es que el comunismo es una mentira burda. 

Empápate de sus conferencias en internet, hay decenas. Son puto oro. Es capaz de coger casi cualquier época y explicarte (siempre con fuentes primarias!) cosas que ni imaginarías. Conocimientos que existen, que ni imaginas. A mi se me cae la baba. 

Es capaz de explicarte la antigüedad, la Edad Media, el Renacimiento, el nacimiento de la poca industrial, de formas que ni nos hemos planteado. Un puto crack, que por desgracia solo es escuchado por unos pocos cuando gente con una centésima parte de conocimiento llena los periódicos y los medios.


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Dic 2019)

Larata dijo:


> Otro que no sabe que
> 1 No vivimos en un capitalismo sino en una sociedad de consumo.
> 2 Citando a Alex Kaiser el término capitalismo lo inventó un socialista y ya le metió cargas peyorativas
> 3 Las crisis de 10 años son consecuencia precisamente de esa sociodemocracia Keynesiana que tú defiendes gracias al BCE.
> 4 Los abusos que comentas son de un mercantilismo en pañales que fue progresivamente mejorando.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Dic 2019)




----------



## Turgot (29 Dic 2019)

Jo jo pone vídeos del empastillado de consejos vendo para mí no tengo

Self-help author Dr Jordan Peterson checks into rehab for addiction, 'needs medical help'

Que se pone a hablar de marxismo diciendo pues me he leído_ El Manifiesta Comunista _(la obra más breve y básica de Marx)... y empieza a criticar cosas que no aparecen en ninguna parte del panfleto


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Dic 2019)




----------



## Tomate-chan (31 Dic 2019)

Bolsonaro acorrala al "marxismo cultural" en su primer año

_El presidente de Brasil, Jair Bolsonaro, ha intensificado en su primer año de mandato, que cumple el miércoles, su cruzada contra todo lo que considera "marxista", en especial en las áreas de Educación y Cultura, dos de los principales sectores que cree "dominados" por la "ideología izquierdista".


Desde que era candidato a las elecciones presidenciales que ganó en octubre de 2018, Bolsonaro defendía un Brasil "similar" al de "hace 40 o 50 años" en materia de costumbres y propuso combatir la ideología que, según sostiene, ha "dominado" la enseñanza, la producción cultural y la prensa del país.
"En su análisis, Brasil vive una crisis moral y de seguridad, que sería causada sobre todo por la igualdad de género y la aceptación de la homosexualidad", dijo a Efe el filósofo y profesor de la Universidad de Sao Paulo Renato Janine Ribeiro, quien también fue ministro de Educación de la expresidenta Dilma Rousseff entre 2015 y 2016.
Cuando asumió la Presidencia el 1 de enero de 2019, Bolsonaro reforzó su batalla contra "el izquierdismo" con medidas como la imposición de "filtros" a contenidos que no encajan en su visión ultraconservadora del mundo o la reducción de recursos destinados a áreas como educación, cultura y ciencia.
POLÉMICAS EN EL MINISTERIO DE EDUCACIÓN
A lo largo del año, el Ministerio de Educación acumuló una serie de polémicas. Tras una corta y controvertida gestión por parte del colombiano nacionalizado brasileño Ricardo Vélez, el economista Abraham Weintraub asumió la cartera el pasado abril.
En ocho meses como ministro, Weintraub acusó a estudiantes de hacer "jaleo" con dinero público, afirmó que las universidades públicas de Brasil albergan "plantaciones de marihuana" y hasta dijo que el modelo de enseñanza actual prefiere "discutir de sexualidad" a "leer y escribir".
El último capítulo de la ofensiva bolsonarista en el campo educativo tuvo lugar recientemente, cuando el Gobierno anunció que no renovaría el contrato con una televisión pública dedicada a la educación que opera desde 1995, por su programación "de izquierda", que promovía temáticas como la "ideología de género".
"La agenda de este Gobierno es denunciar a los profesores que traten sobre intolerancia al homosexual, de la esclavitud, de la igualdad de la mujer. Ellos asumieron el poder con un proyecto hostil a todo lo que se hizo en los últimos 25 años", dijo Janine.
"En la mejor de las hipótesis, este fue un año desperdiciado. En la peor, dimos inicio a un retroceso", evaluó.
LA CULTURA SOFOCADA
Igualmente figura en el punto de mira de Bolsonaro la producción cultural del país que, según el mandatario, también ha sido dominada por la izquierda en los últimos 30 años.
En su primer año en el poder, el presidente cumplió la promesa de eliminar el Ministerio de Cultura, convertido ahora en Secretaría, ha reducido significativamente su presupuesto y ha incentivado la aplicación de "filtros" a exposiciones, películas y programas de televisión que presenten contenidos "inadecuados".
Entre los casos más emblemáticos de censura destacan la revocación de la financiación a series televisivas con personajes LGTB y la retirada de un anuncio de un banco estatal por presentar la diversidad étnica, racial y sexual de Brasil.
Bolsonaro ha señalado que "no se trata de censura, sino de preservar los valores cristianos".
La polémica fue reavivada cuando el grupo humorístico "Porta dos Fundos" sufrió un ataque con cócteles molotov en su sede de Río de Janeiro debido a su especial de Navidad, que retrata a Jesucristo como un homosexual y por el que una comisión de la Cámara de Diputados decidió convocar a Netflix para que se explicara.
Para el secretario de Cultura de la ciudad de Sao Paulo, Alê Youssef, el Gobierno "tiene una agenda de combate a la identidad nacional", que "involucra la cultura, la Amazonía, los indios y varios otros iconos de la identidad nacional".
"Ellos pueden hacer lo que les dé la gana. Sao Paulo es independiente y vamos a continuar ejerciendo nuestro papel bajo los preceptos de la democracia y la libertad de expresión", afirmó a Efe Youssef, quien asumió la Secretaría en enero, después de que Bruno Covas, del Partido de la Social Democracia Brasileña (PSDB), sustituyera al ahora gobernador Joao Doria en el cargo de alcalde.
El secretario anunció además que la capital paulista celebrará próximamente un festival con todas las producciones vetadas por el Gobierno, con el que espera hacer frente a ese "flirteo con el autoritarismo".
Entre las obras confirmadas en el festival figura el espectáculo "Res Pública 2023", que tuvo su estreno cancelado por retratar la celebración de una Nochevieja en un distópico "Brasil Tropical Fascista" en 2022, según cuenta el reparto de la producción.
"Con el veto percibimos que es una política de Estado, una cruzada contra la cultura, la educación, la ciencia", explicó a Efe el director de la obra, Biagio Pecorelli.
"Se trata de unas pérdidas irreparables en el campo institucional de derechos alcanzados en diversos ámbitos", añadió el actor Bruno Caetano._


----------



## cripton36 (31 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



tiene la misma confusion que TODOS.
el marxismo nunca ha sido derrotado, lo que fue derrotado fue el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA,
que es en realidad el socialism-leninista?
no es mas que una politica capitalista monopolista de estado y le funciono a la rusia de 1917, porque estaba en transito entre el feudalism y el capitalism.
los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas lo llamaban el SOCIALISMO-REAL , otras veces lo llamaban COMUNISMO.
al no existir paises feudales y ser el socialism-leninista una politica de transicion entre feudalism y capitalism, queda desfazada y comienza la decadencia y el letargo turtuoso de los izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas. pero JAMAS EL MARXISMO
la realidad que presenciamos hoy, es un capitalism libre en decadensia y fuerzas politicas socialistas-leninistas que se lo juegan todo, por controlar EL ESTADO a cualquier costo aplicando una politica desesperada de irespeto hacia todo lo que sea burguesia y democracia.
hacen creer que juegan a la democracia representative y que aceptan las reglas del juego burgues capitalista y una vez con el control total del ESTADO . sabotean toda la base economica de los paises que controlan y no respetan las organizaciones globales de NACIONES UNIDAS ( ONU)
el señor del video tiene razon en su parte ultima, pero no en que haya fracazado el comunismo, porque este nunca ha existido
el socialism-leninista que fracazo, fue una politica para paises tercermundistas, mientras que el marxista es economia comunista para paises desarrollados y estamos muy cerca.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> tiene la misma confusion que TODOS.
> el marxismo nunca ha sido derrotado, lo que fue derrotado fue el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA,
> que es en realidad el socialism-leninista?
> no es mas que una politica capitalista monopolista de estado y le funciono a la rusia de 1917, porque estaba en transito entre el feudalism y el capitalism.
> ...



Cerca de que?


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Ene 2020)




----------



## cripton36 (1 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Cerca de que?



cerca de que se produzca un gobierno CAPITALISTA MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) en un pais desarrollados.
los mas cercas son ESPAÑA Y EEUU. despues de esto. LA REVOLUCION PROLETARIA y la instauracion del Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## puaj (2 Ene 2020)

El marxismo/comunismo siempre ha sido demonizado por los medios de comunicación occidentales, aquí se nota menos porque pasamos directamente de una dictadura fascista a la progresía pero en USA siempre les han educado para pensar que los comunistas son prácticamente el demonio.
Que yo sepa no ha habido ningún golpe de estado secreto y el mundo capitalista sigue siendo el mismo, así que no, no se pretende fomentar el comunismo sino crear crispación social absurda y jugar al despiste enviando mensajes contradictorios.

Y por cierto el fascimos sigue existiendo, ahí tienes al Daesh o Arabia Saudí donde la petrolera, el estado y la iglesia islámica son la misma cosa, creo que hasta crean las leyes con el Corán (y son aliados de Españita).


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> cerca de que se produzca un gobierno CAPITALISTA MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO ( socialism) en un pais desarrollados.
> los mas cercas son ESPAÑA Y EEUU. despues de esto. LA REVOLUCION PROLETARIA y la instauracion del Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista
> te Saluda un marxista



En serio me estas diciendo que Estados Unidos va camino de nacionalizar formalmente los medios de produccion? Podrias argumentar eso un poco mejor?


----------



## cripton36 (2 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> En serio me estas diciendo que Estados Unidos va camino de nacionalizar formalmente los medios de produccion? Podrias argumentar eso un poco mejor?



hoy en eeuu se vive una lucha politica entre el REPUBLICANISMO Y EL SOCIALISMO. estos ultimos se desviven por ganar simpatizantes ofreciendo todo lo mas que pueden al electorado. tanto que no se diferencia en nada a la politica socialista-leninista del tercermundo.
en eeuu ya suenan los tambores contra las grandes compañias y eso es sintoma de que si el partido socialista ( democrata) toma el poder, se va contra los monopolies y eso significa administracion del capital desde el ESTADO.
un paso importante y serio, antes de la revolucion proletaria,
no se trata de nacionalizar, se trata de EXPROPIAR por el estado, para tener contenta a la poblacion, expropiando y distribuyendo lo que nunca ha sido del estado
un capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism-leninista) significa la eliminacion de las clases sociales, distribucion sin incentive y un paso previo necesario para que se den las condiciones de la revolucion proletaria.
la clase proletaria se veria fortalecidad con la incorporacion de la burguesia expropiada e inteligente, con la imposicion de falta de libertades por el estado ( unica manera que puede sostenerse ese tipo de capitalism monopolista de estado)
esos y otros factores propiciarian que el pueblo se sublevel , tome el estado y comience a crear el Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista.
un ejemplo claro, es el pueblo de hong kong. despues de probar por años los beneficios de la libertad, no se dejan imponer un Sistema represivo como es el chino.
solo que ante un capitalism monopolista de estado, no quedaria mas opcion que abolir el capitalism. pelear para regresarse no tiene sentido.
por que me preguntas por eeuu , si en españa estan mucho mas cerca con esos dos partidos politicos extremistas y retrogrades?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Turgot (2 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> hoy en eeuu se vive una lucha politica entre el REPUBLICANISMO Y EL SOCIALISMO. estos ultimos se desviven por ganar simpatizantes ofreciendo todo lo mas que pueden al electorado. tanto que no se diferencia en nada a la politica socialista-leninista del tercermundo.
> en eeuu ya suenan los tambores contra las grandes compañias y eso es sintoma de que si el partido socialista ( democrata) toma el poder, se va contra los monopolies y eso significa administracion del capital desde el ESTADO.
> un paso importante y serio, antes de la revolucion proletaria,
> no se trata de nacionalizar, se trata de EXPROPIAR por el estado, para tener contenta a la poblacion, expropiando y distribuyendo lo que nunca ha sido del estado
> ...



Te pregunto por USA porque si lo veo imposible en España, en USA lo veo aun mas imposible. Que se supone que va a expropiar el Estado? Todas las empresas? Son miles. Bajo que argumento lo haria? Y que te hace pensar que habra revolucion proletaria si no la hubo en los experimentos marxistas anteriores?


----------



## Jacobino (2 Ene 2020)

Yo lo que estoy hasta el gorro es de los subnormales que niegan que la degeneración la cree el capitalismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Ene 2020)

Saint-Just dijo:


> Yo lo que estoy hasta el gorro es de los subnormales que niegan que la degeneración la cree el capitalismo.



Te lo leiste todo. Estoy seguro.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Te pregunto por USA porque si lo veo imposible en España, en USA lo veo aun mas imposible. Que se supone que va a expropiar el Estado? Todas las empresas? Son miles. Bajo que argumento lo haria? Y que te hace pensar que habra revolucion proletaria si no la hubo en los experimentos marxistas anteriores?



veo que no comprendiste nada. la revolucion proletaria esta supuesta para despues del CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO EN PAISES DESARROLLADOS.
los socialistas CAPITALISTAS toman el poder del estado y para acabar con el descontento y abusos de los MONOPOLIOS, los expropian todos y distribuyen , pero Tambien cuartan todas las libertades, porque es la unica manera que se sostiene un capitalism monopolista de estado. despues de ese period, es que el pueblo se subleva contra su unico enemigo EL ESTADO. toma el poder y comienza la revolucion proletaria que termina en la abolicion del capitalista y la instauracion del Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista.
como que no? españa esta mucho mas cerca, porque tiene a SANCHO Y PODEMOS con el estado agarrado por los wevos
si sale electo ese gobierno y se fortalice, adios, libertad, adios rey, adios todo tipo de propiedad.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> veo que no comprendiste nada. la revolucion proletaria esta supuesta para despues del CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO EN PAISES DESARROLLADOS.
> los socialistas CAPITALISTAS toman el poder del estado y para acabar con el descontento y abusos de los MONOPOLIOS, los expropian todos y distribuyen , pero Tambien cuartan todas las libertades, porque es la unica manera que se sostiene un capitalism monopolista de estado. despues de ese period, es que el pueblo se subleva contra su unico enemigo EL ESTADO. toma el poder y comienza la revolucion proletaria que termina en la abolicion del capitalista y la instauracion del Sistema de produccion comunista-marxista.
> como que no? españa esta mucho mas cerca, porque tiene a SANCHO Y PODEMOS con el estado agarrado por los wevos
> si sale electo ese gobierno y se fortalice, adios, libertad, adios rey, adios todo tipo de propiedad.
> te Saluda un marxista



Cuentos de viejas. Ahora mismo China esta en esa situacion y no hay ninguna revolucion proletaria ni se la espera. De hecho China a efectos practicos mas parece un fascismo.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Cuentos de viejas. Ahora mismo China esta en esa situacion y no hay ninguna revolucion proletaria ni se la espera. De hecho China a efectos practicos mas parece un fascismo.



segues sin entender, no pense que fueras tan duro de entendederas.
china estuvo en CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO COMO LO ESTA CUBA AHORA. pero el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO en paises DESARROLLADOS es el que propiciara la revolucion proletaria.
en eso es donde radica la diferencia entre SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA y el marxismo
china lo unico que hizo fue liberar poquito EL CAPITAL , para poder progresar. pero aun asi, un pueblo que no haya acostumbrado a ejercer la LIBERTAD, no peleara para rescatarla ni la extrañara.
por que crees que hong kong no se deja doblegar por la dictadura china? eso que para en hong kong sucedera despues de un period con CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO en los paises desarrollados.
quien prueba el valor de la LIBERTAD, no se la deja arrebatar.
los pueblos subdesarrollados son ignorantes y sumisos. necesitan de un dios o un brujo para poder funcional
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> segues sin entender, no pense que fueras tan duro de entendederas.
> china estuvo en CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO COMO LO ESTA CUBA AHORA. pero el CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO en paises DESARROLLADOS es el que propiciara la revolucion proletaria.
> en eso es donde radica la diferencia entre SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA y el marxismo
> china lo unico que hizo fue liberar poquito EL CAPITAL , para poder progresar. pero aun asi, un pueblo que no haya acostumbrado a ejercer la LIBERTAD, no peleara para rescatarla ni la extrañara.
> ...



Y como interpretas lo que esta pasando en Hong Kong? Ellos estan en liberalismo economico pero no quieren liberalismo de Estado chino.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Y como interpretas lo que esta pasando en Hong Kong? Ellos estan en liberalismo economico pero no quieren liberalismo de Estado chino.



te lo acabo de explicar. un pueblo que conoce y tiene tradicion en la LIBERTAD no se deja imponer una dictadura facilmente. eso es lo que pongo de ejemplo, una vez que llegue el capitalism monopolista de estado a paises desarrollados.
los burgueses para salvar su Sistema de produccion capitalista, se refigiaran en el estado, impondran una dictadura y le ofreceran al pueblo educacion y asistencia medica general. pero un pueblo culto, no se dejara engañar tan facilmente como un pueblo ignorante, subdesarrollado y sin saber el valor que tiene la libertad. luego, vendra la revolucion proletaria y la instauracion del comunismo-marxista. pero como estan acostumbrado a llamar comunismo al socialism-leninista, cuando comience no sabran que es.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## angek (2 Ene 2020)

vagina salvaje dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del Creed: los templarios representan a los católicos, una representación del Estado moderno y del "poder", y los asesinos a los musulmanes, que en el juego hacen el papel anarquistas que luchan contra el "rico".
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 01:25 ----------
> 
> ...




Lo de los Assassins: 

Nizaríes - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Ene 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> te lo acabo de explicar. un pueblo que conoce y tiene tradicion en la LIBERTAD no se deja imponer una dictadura facilmente. eso es lo que pongo de ejemplo, una vez que llegue el capitalism monopolista de estado a paises desarrollados.
> los burgueses para salvar su Sistema de produccion capitalista, se refigiaran en el estado, impondran una dictadura y le ofreceran al pueblo educacion y asistencia medica general. pero un pueblo culto, no se dejara engañar tan facilmente como un pueblo ignorante, subdesarrollado y sin saber el valor que tiene la libertad. luego, vendra la revolucion proletaria y la instauracion del comunismo-marxista. pero como estan acostumbrado a llamar comunismo al socialism-leninista, cuando comience no sabran que es.
> te Saluda un marxista



O sea que segun tu en Hong Kong estan a punto de instaurar el verdadero comunismo? Por fin lo vamos a ver? Cuantos muertos esta vez?


----------



## cripton36 (4 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> O sea que segun tu en Hong Kong estan a punto de instaurar el verdadero comunismo? Por fin lo vamos a ver? Cuantos muertos esta vez?



no hombre NO. te pongo de ejemplo a hong kong como seria la rebelion de un pueblo acostumbrado a vivir en democracia ante un capitalism monopolista de estado ( socialism) y para que veas que no tiene relacion con el comunismo-marxista
quienes crean y crearan el capitalism monopolista de estado son burgueses capitalistas.
MARX lo expuso como parte de la evolucion, del desarrollo del Sistema capitalista.
lo vemos hoy ( el capitalism monopolista de estado) en paises subdesarrollados porque fue un embuste del burguesito LENIN, una treta para capitalizar las fuerzas de izquierdas a su favor. hasta secuestro y prostituyo la internacional socialista creada por MARX para otro fin.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Ene 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Feb 2020)

Shulamith Firestone - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

_La abolición de la clase sexual requiere que las mujeres tomen el control de *los medios de reproducción*. Consideraba que el embarazo y el parto eran "bárbaros" (un amigo suyo comparó el trabajo de parto con "cagar una calabaza") y *la familia* nuclear como una fuente clave de la opresión de las mujeres. La anticoncepción, *la fertilización in vitro* y otros avances significaron que el sexo algún día se separaría del embarazo y la crianza de los hijos, y las mujeres podrían ser libres. Anticipó que grupos de personas en el futuro se reunirían voluntariamente para criar niños sin recurrir a relaciones permanentes entre hombres y mujeres y sin la idea de que ciertos niños *"pertenecen"* a una pareja 

Firestone asistió al Rabbinical College of Telshe _

Pero el marxismo cultural no existe, lo dice la Wikipedia


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Feb 2020)




----------



## Life After Hate (12 Feb 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 230775



Un refugiado bosnio de ojos azules y musulmán en lugar de cristiano siempre será mucho más blanco de lo que tú serás jamás, español de mierda.


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Mar 2020)

El marxismo cultural y el nacimiento de las revoluciones - Disidentia

_En el 156 a. C. se produjo un hecho capital en la historia de la cultura humana: la llamada embajada de los filósofos griegos a la roma republicana. En aquello momentos la Roma republicana acababa de derrotar al antiguo reino de Macedonia y había consagrado su hegemonía en el mediterráneo oriental. Atenas, cuna de la filosofía y antigua aliada de Macedonia en su lucha contra la república romana, quedó sometida a la tutela romana y se la impuso unas duras reparaciones económicas para con su nueva metrópoli.




En un intento desesperado por mitigar las duras condiciones impuestas, Atenas decidió enviar a una embajada con sus más eximios representantes de su cultura de entonces; Diógenes de Babilonia como representante de la llamada Stoa, Carneades escolarca de la Academia platónica y Critolao de Falensis como representante del Liceo aristotélico. Aunque el propósito de la comitiva era fundamentalmente político, convencer al Senado romano de que en Atenas podía encontrar a nuevo y sólido aliado, no tardaron los filósofos griegos en ejercer un influjo cautivador sobre la juventud romana.


Hasta ese momento, la sociedad romana, fundamentalmente agrícola y guerrera, sólo había sido capaz de producir un desarrollo intelectual de primer orden: el derecho. Sin embargo, los jóvenes romanos no tardaron en quedar prendados ante la sutileza, el poder oratorio y la densidad de las nociones griegas sobre la naturaleza, la virtud o la política. Los romanos no tardaron en darse cuenta del inmenso tesoro que poseían los griegos y que podía resultar capital para el desarrollo de la vida política romana republicana, básicamente un gobierno oligárquico con ciertos elementos democráticos expresados a través de sus “comitiae” formados por los ciudadanos romanos. Sin embargo un sector conservador de la república, capitaneado por buena parte de la clase senatorial romana, veía en la filosofía griega un peligro para la juventud romana. Las nuevas ideas que fluían desde las escuelas filosóficas griegas podían subvertir los valores tradicionales de Roma, aquellos que la habían convertido en la primera potencia del momento.

_
_
Catón el viejo se dio cuenta de que los jóvenes romanos mostraban cada vez un mayor desinterés por los valores tradicionales de la república, fundamentalmente marciales y basados en el cultivo de un carácter recio y abnegado, completamente alejado del refinamiento y la relajación de costumbres morales que traían consigo los filósofos griegos. Éstos últimos, a través del dominio aplastante del discurso y de la persuasión eran capaces de demostrar una cosa y su contraria, lo que podía servir para cuestionar los fundamentos del orden político y moral romano.


No toda la clase política romana veía con el mismo grado de inquietud la aparición en escena de esta nueva moda de pensamiento griego. La familia de los Escipiones, que gozaba de gran prestigio por su victoria sobre el imperio Cartaginés, se percató en seguida que esta nueva moda filosófica podía convertirse en un arma política fundamental con la que asegurar los resortes del poder de la república y de esta manera convertir a su clan familiar en el dominador de los designios políticos de Roma. Aunque en diversos momentos de la historia romana, la filosofía griega sería puesta en entredicho e incluso prohibida, la realidad es que ésta ejerció un influjo considerable en la mentalidad romana hasta el punto de transformarla radicalmente.


Ortega y Gasset en su obra El ocaso de las revoluciones se cuestiona sobre el papel que la difusión de ciertas ideas tiene en el desarrollo de cambios políticos, económicos y sociales de gran calado. Ortega se hace eco de este episodio que hemos descrito anteriormente para apuntalar su tesis de que el racionalismo está en la base de toda revolución política. Según su visión el populismo de los Graco que inicia la crisis final de la república romana no se entendería sin comprender previamente la influencia que las ideas de Diofante o itálico Blossius tuvieron sobre el político populista romano. Tampoco la nefasta influencia que los jacobinos tuvieron en el desenvolvimiento de la revolución francesa se entendería sin tener presente la labor de erosión de los fundamentos políticos y sociales del antiguo régimen que llevaron a cabo los philosophes français ilustrados en los salones parisinos, algo que ya puso de manifiesto el historiador francés Hyppolite Taine (1828-1893).


Traigo este episodio histórico romano a colación de la cuestión de sí el llamado marxismo cultural ha tenido o no una notable influencia en la génesis de los cambios políticos, sociales y culturales que se vienen observando en las sociedades occidentales en los últimos cincuenta años. A nadie se le escapa que el mundo cultural, político y social de 2020 en poco se parece al de hace veinte años y no digamos ya al de hace media centuria. Que hoy somos menos libres gracias al alarmismo climático, el feminismo agonal, la crítica feroz al capitalismo o la infantilización creciente de la sociedad es algo que ya pocas personas sensatas se atreven a discutir.


La cuestión radica en ponerse de acuerdo en por qué han ocurrido esos cambios. Aristóteles en su célebre metafísica caracteriza a la verdadera ciencia como un conocimiento de las causas y de los primeros principios de las cosas. Difícilmente se podrán revertir, caso de que eso sea posible, algunos de esos nefastos cambios sin conocer previamente las causas de éstos.


Para algunos intelectuales de referencia en el ámbito conservador la propia etiqueta de marxismo occidental es una invención de unos “junta letras iletrados” que no son capaces de atisbar que el globalismo es el responsable de todos los males de la posmodernidad. Un globalismo, que habría nacido de una suerte de generación espontánea o por obra y gracia de una especie de Mad Doctor llamado Georges Soros. Las ideas filosóficas, según está interpretación, tendrían un papel puramente secundario, meramente legitimador de unos propósitos político-económicos globalizadores. Incluso desde el propio ámbito de la izquierda radical que está transformando el mundo en el que vivimos, la llamada New Left, la raíz de los problemas de la contemporaneidad, su creciente narcisismo, su nihilismo atroz o su falta de fundamentación sólida obedece a una dinámica posmoderna neoliberal, donde la identidad del individuo se crea a partir de identificaciones simbólicas capitalistas (lacanianos de izquierda). Precisamente la filosofía, lejos de ser la responsable del este estado lamentable de cosas, es parte de la solución. Zizek apunta a que la filosofía ha tenido el papel de salvar a la civilización del relativismo en tres grandes momentos de la historia por la aparición de tres filósofos o pensadores capaces de diagnosticar los males de su tiempo y de enfrentar el problema del relativismo; Sócrates, Hegel y Lacan.


Mi punto de vista diverge de estas dos interpretaciones que hemos mencionado. Yo sí creo firmemente en la nefasta influencia que el llamado marxismo cultural ha ejercido y está ejerciendo en el mundo libre. Creo que el marxismo cultural es el resultado de la confluencia de tres grandes líneas de pensamiento. Por un lado, aquella interpretación del marxismo que Perry Anderson catalogara de marxismo occidental, una escuela marxista que intenta subsanar los defectos de una determinada interpretación del marxismo de corte economicista y determinista de la historia. Una interpretación que desemboca en la fusión del marxismo con otras corrientes de pensamiento como son el psicoanálisis o el idealismo. En segundo lugar, el marxismo cultural es heredero de la crítica a la cultura como forma de alienación que presenta la llamada Escuela de Frankfurt. En último lugar tenemos todas aquellas formas de pensamiento filosóficas de corte nihilista, herederas de Nietzsche, que presentan una crítica a toda forma de fundamentación del orden de valores y que buscan reemplazarlas por una acrítica afirmación de una voluntad o deseo transpersonal. Estas tres líneas confluyen en planteamientos filosóficos que van desde el llamado pensamiento débil hasta las filosofías de la diferencia de autores como Deleuze o Derrida.


Como consecuencia vivimos instalados en un mundo sin principios, ni fundamentos sólidos, donde la religión o la metafísica han dejado paso a lo que Canetti llamaba una religión del poder, donde “Dios es el poder y aquel que puede su profeta”. Un mundo monolítico, caracterizado por la existencia de aquello que Marcuse llamara una lingüística política. Es decir un orden constituido sobre la base de una neolengua que sólo permite referirse a la realidad conforme a los dictados del poder.
_


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (3 Mar 2020)

Las democracias y el marxismo son hermanas de siempre


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Las democracias y el marxismo son hermanas de siempre



Esa guerra tuvo mas que ver con judios que con sistemas politicos.


----------



## Tomate-chan (3 Mar 2020)

Vox y Arrimadas ponen a caldo a TVE por el mitin de 'OT'

_Escándalo mayúsculo el que ha despertado el *mitin anticapitalista* *y feminista* contra los partidos "fascistas" que dio una activista de género en la academia de los triunfitos en Televisión Española. La charla corrió a cargo de la periodista *Anna Pacheco*, que se presenta como "experta en temas de género y clase" y que hacía de maestra de ceremonias abriendo la semana del 8-M dedicada al feminismo dentro de Operación Triunfo.
Durante la charla, Pacheco cargó contra "el feminismo liberal" que dijo "no me representa" porque "busca que las mujeres sean empresarias y directivas a costa de la explotación de otras que les cuiden a los niños", decía. Para Pacheco hay que cuestionarse que esto sea feminismo y dice que no le interesa nada, ya que, entre otras cosas, es "ese feminismo del 1%" al que "se han sumado partidos como Ciudadanos o incluso 'la Botín' (sic)".
El argumentario, que hubiera firmado sin dudar Irene Montero, ministra de igualdad y pareja del vicepresidente Pablo Iglesias, no se quedó ahí. No dudó en relacionar "el odio a las feministas" que "está en el auge de la extrema derecha de un montón de partidos como Vox que hablan de ideología de género", lo que considera "otra invención absoluta", con los refugiados que "están llegando a la isla de Lesbos" en la que "fascistas no les están dejando pasar y ¿sabéis que les gritan a las mujeres? *¡Zorras, dejad de pasar que folláis como conejos!*".


Pacheco, después de este paralelismo añade que el ejemplo de Lesbos sirve para "que veáis que la misoginia se cuela en estos discursos de odio". También *ensalzó la figura de Flora Tristán "una feminista, obrerista, socialista"* que "se daba cuenta de esto y decía que había alguien más explotado que el obrero que tenía que ir a la fábrica, y que era la mujer del obrero". A este feminismo, decía Pacheco, es "al que tenemos que aspirar, a un feminismo anticapitalista que ahora suena muy bien decirlo, ahora que estamos aquí en un reality vestidos con ropa de marca, pero tenemos que aspirar a eso, porque es realmente el feminismo que puede cambiar la lógica y hacer que el mundo funcione de otra manera". Flora Tristán murió en 1844 a los 41 años de edad._



El parasitismo marxista sigue campando a sus anchas por España. _El feminismo liberal es para que unas mujeres cuiden de los niños de otras_, muy bien, ¿y cual es tu propuesta para solucionar el supuesto "problema"? Que los hombres cuiden de los niños? Pero entonces los perjudicados serian los hombres, y esto suponiendo que cuidar a tus hijos sea un perjucio. ¿El Estado tiene que cuidarlos? Pero el Estado tiene que contratar personas para cuidarlos, entonces estamos en las mismas. ¿La solucion entonces es no tener niños? Ademas de la critica implicita al mismo hecho de formar una familia como si fuese una carga y no una virtud (el sentido de la vida diria yo) sigue criticando el sistema parasitariamente al no proponer ninguna solucion a lo que odia. Simplemente todo esta mal, y como todo esta mal yo cobro paguitas para buscar soluciones a lo que esta mal, que esta mal porque lo digo yo. Es puro parasitismo; inventar problemas que no existen para dar soluciones que no necesitamos y por el camino cobrar por ello. PARASITOS.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Las democracias y el marxismo son hermanas de siempre


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Mar 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Y¿?

Que vienes a decir con eso¿?

El resultado final es lo que muestra.

Las democracias y los rojos, tanto en la guerra como en la postguerra hasta hoy dia, se toleran muy bien y odian totalmente a los fascismos.

Que hubiera un pacto de no agresion de los sovieticos con los nazis y los japoneses (solo de no agresion, no de cosmovision como el Tratado del Eje) no implica nada. Ademas, se rompieron ambos, y el que no lo rompió en cada caso, estuvo por romperlo. 

Así que papel higienico usado tiene mas validez que esos Tratados de no agresion


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Las democracias y los rojos, tanto en la guerra como en la postguerra hasta hoy dia, se toleran muy bien y odian totalmente a los fascismos.



Si claro, por eso USA y la URSS tuvieron una carrera armamentista y guerras indirectas entre ellos por todo el mundo, porque se amaban. La caida del Muro tambien fue por el infinito apoyo del bando libertario. En las guerras hay ganadores y perdedores, el fascismo perdio, Franco se mantuvo al margen y por eso sobrevivio. Es una cuestion de fuerza, no de sistema politico.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (6 Mar 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si claro, por eso USA y la URSS tuvieron una carrera armamentista y guerras indirectas entre ellos por todo el mundo, porque se amaban. La caida del Muro tambien fue por el infinito apoyo del bando libertario. En las guerras hay ganadores y perdedores, el fascismo perdio, Franco se mantuvo al margen y por eso sobrevivio. Es una cuestion de fuerza, no de sistema politico.



Sí, oiga sí. Aun recuerdo el bombardeo americano sobre Moscu de 1973 y las bombas atomicas sobre San Peterburbgo y Novosibirsk de 1981; en represalia a la invasion sovietica por invadir NYork en 1963.

Fue casi tan duro como los ataques aliados a los nazis y a Japon. Igualito!!


----------



## pepeleches (6 Mar 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> quien prueba el valor de la LIBERTAD, no se la deja arrebatar.



Manda cojones que un marxista hable de libertad. Los ciudadanos jamás en la historia han sido menos libres que en los países comunistas. 

Y sí, ya sé que responderás que eso no es más que un capitalismo de estado. Pero es que te olvidas que la dictadura proletaria sigue siendo una dictadura. Y con la misma estructura tiránica de partido único e ideología totalitaria. 

Porque al ciudadano no lo hace libre el supuesto fin que persigan sus dirigentes, esa es la puñetera mentira para acaparar el poder mientras llenas las cuentas de muertos y matas de hambre a la población. Al ciudadano lo protege el estado de derecho, la justicia. Lo que existe en los países democráticos, liberales, capitalistas, con pluralidad política. 

Algo que jamás se ha conseguido (ni acercado...) ningún país en el que descerebrados deciden dar el control de sus vidas al mesías que manda. Bueno, que no es así porque nunca lo han decidido, que los comunistas siempre han llegado al poder con las armas.


----------



## pepeleches (6 Mar 2020)

qsrd dijo:


> Sí, oiga sí. Aun recuerdo el bombardeo americano sobre Moscu de 1973 y las bombas atomicas sobre San Peterburbgo y Novosibirsk de 1981; en represalia a la invasion sovietica por invadir NYork en 1963.
> 
> Fue casi tan duro como los ataques aliados a los nazis y a Japon. Igualito!!



Claro que tuvieron guerras. Corea, Vietnam, Cuba (Cochinos...), Afganistán. 

Lo curioso es que a EEUU la propaganda progre/comunista le ha atribuido un carácter imperialista y de matón del mundo. 

Hasta ser bastante mayor no me di cuenta de lo demagógico de la situación. Resulta que la URSS invadió bastantes países, por supuesto por la fuerza (la realidad es que ninguno se adherió voluntariamente al comunismo). 

Y lo que hizo EEUU fue frenar ese avance. Porque Rusia y luego China financiaban a las guerrillas, los golpes de estado, y EEUU lo que hacía era ayudar a la parte democrática. 

Lo cual por supuesto es intervencionista, y desde muchos puntos de vista es poco justificable. Pero al contar esa parte de la historia por casualidad 'se olvidan' de que esos países habían sido 'invadidos' antes por la URSS. 

A finales de los 70 cerca del 60% de la población vivía en países comunistas. Todo el bloque de la Europa del este, bastantes países de Asia, gran parte de África. Que es otro horror histórico, la gente echándole la culpa a su pobreza por algo que pasó hace 200 años y resulta que durante el siglo XX media África fue comunista durante décadas, con resultados terribles. Bueno, como siempre. Más latinoamérica, con la tradición que tienen allí. Que no es comunismo viejo estilo, pero muchos países pasaron por estado medio revolucionarios

Sin justificar eso, no tengo muy claro cómo sería hoy el mundo si no hubiera existido EEUU. Si imaginamos esa suma gigante de países sin la intervención de EEUU, más el hecho de que la URSS estuviera quieta precisamente por ese contrapeso, no quiero imaginarme donde podríamos estar. 

Y repito, he cambiado mucho la visión con el tiempo leyendo, informándome. No me daba cuenta de que en España tenemos un prejuicio tremendo a todo lo que suene a EEUU. Un país con millones de defectos, pero que resulta que salvó el culo al mundo de la tiranía muchísimas veces durante el siglo XX


----------



## impedancia (7 Mar 2020)

Vamos poco a poco marcando el ritmo.


----------



## impedancia (7 Mar 2020)

Quiero desahogarme...

Me cago en todos los putos ROJOS hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Mar 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Claro que tuvieron guerras. Corea, Vietnam, Cuba (Cochinos...), Afganistán.
> 
> Lo curioso es que a EEUU la propaganda progre/comunista le ha atribuido un carácter imperialista y de matón del mundo.
> 
> ...



Pero el antiamericanismo en España tiene mucho que ver con la rivalidad historica que teniamos con los anglosajones. Recuerda la Guerra de Cuba. Eso sumado al antiamericanismo perroflauta hace de España el pais europeo mas antiamericano. Y si las ambiciones de la URSS te asustan, imaginate si Hitler hubiese ganado la guerra. Ya estoy hasta los cojones de subnormales defendiendo a los nazis como si fuesen algo mejor que los rojos. Defender a Franco vale, porque Franco era nacionalcatolico, no fascista, no era nazi, nos salvo del comunismo y mantuvo a sus instigadores judeomasonicos a raya. Pero ver a españoles defendiendo a Hitler es indignante y ridiculo. Si Hitler hubiese ganado la guerra, España hubiese tenido muy serios problemas para sobrevivir como nacion mestiza que somos. Para empezar hubiesemos tenido que aceptar una particion total del pais con las independencias de los Paises Catalanes, Pais Vasco/Navarra y Galicia por considerarse (y mas en aquella epoca) racial y etnicamente distintas. Mas de lo mismo con los territorios africanos de Canarias, Ceuta y Melilla (en aquel tiempo aun mas territorios). Andalucia tambien podria tener razones hitlerianas para separarse, con tanta sangre mora. Y todo porque el nazismo considera que las naciones son algo primeramente biologico. ¿Como coño puedes mantener una nacion historicamente mestiza con una idea biologica-racial de la misma? Pues es imposible. Por eso es tan ridiculo que un español defienda una ideologia que es tan antiespañola como la ideologia nacionalsocialista.


----------



## Virolai (8 Mar 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Lo curioso es que a EEUU la propaganda progre/comunista le ha atribuido un carácter imperialista y de matón del mundo.



Pero les copian toda la palabrería: privilegio masculino, blanco y cisgénero, mansplaining, manspreading, sororidad, superviviente, techo de cristal, metoo, deconstrucción, masculinidad tóxica, slut-shaming, body-shaming... Lo de privilegio blanco suena bastante ridículo en Europa, con todas las guerras que ha habido, así que de momento se usa poco. Se usa más en ex-potencias coloniales como RU y Francia, mientras a los eslavos les suena a chino.


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Mar 2020)

El feminismo y su vínculo con la pedofilia. Por Agustín Laje. - Prensa Republicana

_Es que el actual feminismo en nada sirve a la mujer: al contrario, la niega y procura su destrucción (tal como se hace expreso en Monique Wittig). Bajo su máscara benevolente y bienintencionada, guarda tras de sí una estrategia imposible de visualizar para los perezosos e idiotas útiles que adhirieron al feminismo sin saber de qué se trataba: librar una batalla cultural que destruya la “superestructura” que mantiene en pie el capitalismo.


En una palabra, neomarxismo._


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 Mar 2020)




----------



## Saturnin (14 Mar 2020)

Macho vaya paranoia que tienes, te has tomado algún tripi.


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 Mar 2020)

Saturnin dijo:


> Macho vaya paranoia que tienes, te has tomado algún tripi.



Tienes algo mejor que aportar?


----------



## pepeleches (22 Mar 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero el antiamericanismo en España tiene mucho que ver con la rivalidad historica que teniamos con los anglosajones. Recuerda la Guerra de Cuba. Eso sumado al antiamericanismo perroflauta hace de España el pais europeo mas antiamericano.



Le echo mucho más la culpa a lo segundo. Cuando yo era crío no recuerdo en absoluto hablar así de los EEUU, se hablaba como si fuera otro planeta superior. Y por entonces seguramente lo era 

Es todo herencia perrofláutica, Pero repito, leer y estudiar sin prejuicios me ha hecho cambiar completamente la perspectiva. El mundo occidental tiene muchísimo que agradecer a EEUU; mientras se les tacha continuamente de imperialistas (y son la única primera potencia de la historia que no ha invadido otros países con ánimo de colonizar...), resulta que los que tuvieron carácter imperialista fueron la URSS y China, que invadieron un montón de países o movieron hilos para que triunfara el comunismo en decenas de países. 

EEUU que desde nuestro punto de vista era el imperialista, la realidad es que fue a Corea o a Vietnam a ayudar a los demócratas, resulta que en ambos casos la ONU condenó las invasiones pero no movió un dedo. 

En los 70 había más gente viviendo bajo el comunismo que en el mundo libre. De no haber estado EEUU para frenar ese avance, me temo que la historia habría sido muy distinta. Y recordemos que los muertos los pusieron ellos y la pasta también. 

Por eso mirarles ahora por encima del hombre, cuando ya han salvado la papeleta del 'mundo libre' unas cuantas veces me parece de un desagradecimiento increíble. Y repito, que yo antes lo miraba con otra perspectiva, pero es que a día de hoy no recordamos la enorme cantidad e países que llegaron a ser comunistas y como solo EEUU frenó el avance.


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Mar 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Le echo mucho más la culpa a lo segundo. Cuando yo era crío no recuerdo en absoluto hablar así de los EEUU, se hablaba como si fuera otro planeta superior. Y por entonces seguramente lo era
> 
> Es todo herencia perrofláutica, Pero repito, leer y estudiar sin prejuicios me ha hecho cambiar completamente la perspectiva. El mundo occidental tiene muchísimo que agradecer a EEUU; mientras se les tacha continuamente de imperialistas (y son la única primera potencia de la historia que no ha invadido otros países con ánimo de colonizar...), resulta que los que tuvieron carácter imperialista fueron la URSS y China, que invadieron un montón de países o movieron hilos para que triunfara el comunismo en decenas de países.
> 
> ...



*UNO*


*DOS*


*TRES*
_El final de la democracia.
“He viajado a muchos países, y China tiene dos ventajas. La primera es su estabilidad política. La segunda es que es el mejor momento para hacer negocios.” Jack Ma, fundador y presidente ejecutivo de Alibaba, 29 nov 2017
Juan Manuel López Zafra
Dr. en CCEE. Autor de Retorno al Patrón Oro (Ed. Deusto). Profesor del CUNEF. @jmlopezzafra
En las dos anteriores ediciones he hablado de la situación de la democracia actual, de los retos que la tecnología plantea a la democracia representativa y el giro la directa, con los problemas que el populismo plantea. Sin embargo, el verdadero reto no está tanto en los calificativos (muy importantes, pero que al fin y al cabo simplemente matizan el sustantivo, clarificándolo) sino en la propia raíz de la discusión, en la esencia de la democracia.
Abre la presente reflexión una cita de Jack Ma, el fundador de Alibaba, la tienda online más grande del mundo. Con alrededor de 450 millones de clientes activos, excede en un 50% a de los de Amazon, el gigante norteamericano. Es Jack Ma un tipo que, con un marketing personal extraordinario y con apariciones en Davos, televisiones norteamericanas y con el uso intensivo de YouTube como caja de resonancia de sus mensajes, ha logrado cautivar audiencias de medio mundo. Sus palabras sobre qué hacer a cada edad, sus comienzos difíciles siendo rechazado en Harvard y en Kentucky Fried Chicken, su elogio del capitalismo social (luego volveremos sobre esto) hacen de él un coach perfecto, combinando éxito, mensaje social cautivador y aspecto frágil, perfecto para el consumo masivo en la era de lo políticamente correcto.
Sin embargo, lo que Ma nos está vendiendo, y muchos están comprando, es la enorme ventaja de un sistema de gobierno en el que prima el resultado sobre el proceso. Veamos.
De unos años a esta parte, el gigante chino ha comenzado a despertar y a convertirse en uno de los principales jugadores del mundo. Con ritmos sostenidos de crecimiento anual superiores al 7%, su PIB y su renta per cápita se han multiplicado por 10 en sólo 20 años, lo que en un país con 1400 millones de habitantes no es fácil. Actualmente, se trata de la segunda economía del mundo en términos de PIB y sólo un 44% de deuda sobre ese mismo indicador. Es interesante observar, asimismo, que se trata del primer tenedor de deuda norteamericana, con más de un 5% de los más de 20 billones que el gobierno norteamericano mantiene como saldo vivo.
Pero, aunque muy importante, no es la tenencia de deuda norteamericana ni un PIB galopante lo que permite a China expandir su influencia por el mundo. En noviembre de 2012, el Partido Comunista Chino elegía a Xi Jiping como Secretario General en sustitución de Hu Jintao; en marzo, Jiping se convertiría en el presidente de la República. Doctor en teoría marxista por la Universidad de Tsinghua de Pekín, Jiping es han, como más del 90% de sus compatriotas; además, siguiendo la tradición comunista de dinastías sin monarca, es hijo de Xi Zhongxun, ex viceprimer ministro de China.
Una de sus primeras medidas como presidente fue proclamar la medida Un Cinturón, Una Ruta (en inglés One Belt, One Road, OBOR). Alguien podría pensar que se trata de otra de esas iniciativas grandilocuentes chinas como el Gran Salto Adelante, que habitualmente se cerraban
con un fracaso acallado por el régimen y carias decenas de millones de muertos. Muy al contrario, Jiping tenía claro que la forma de extender sus lazos fuera de su territorio pasaba por aprovechar lo que nadie más estaba dispuesto a hacer: regar de millones la antigua Ruta de la Seda (el Cinturón) y crear una nueva vía de comunicación transoceánica (la Ruta) para alcanzar el sudeste asiático y la costa oriental africana.





En España, en concreto, el proyecto se ha materializado con la apertura de la línea de tren más larga del mundo, que, a lo largo de 13.000 km, une Madrid con Yiwu desde diciembre de 2014. La inversión directa china en el OBOR se cifra en alrededor de 850.000 millones de euros. Los gasoductos chinos que atraviesan Asia Central han surtido de más de 200.000 millones de metros cúbicos desde 2009, generando más de 10.000 empleos en zonas deprimidas de Uzbekistán o Kazajistán; sólo la línea D, actualmente en construcción, será capaz de proporcionar ella sola 30.000 millones de metros cúbicos – en un solo año. Proyectos solidarios como la ayuda en la reconstrucción de Siria permiten mejorar la imagen china entre la población. En 2016, China creó el Banco Asiático de Inversión en Infraestructuras como alternativa al BIRD. Plantear la alternativa al canal de Panamá a lo largo de 280 km del interior nicaragüense, desarrollada por la empresa china HKND y descartada en febrero pasado, sirvió de llamada de atención sobre la fuerza de las empresas de ingeniería chinas. Las imágenes de 1.500 trabajadores chinos, trabajando para construir en solo 9 horas una nueva estación de tren en Longyan, son otra prueba de la capacidad técnica y de organización del país. Incapaces de pagar sus deudas, las autoridades de Sri Lanka cedieron a China, en diciembre pasado, la gestión del puerto de Hambantota durante 99 años; la situación privilegiada de la antigua Ceilán, en el sur de la India, como parada antes de abordar la travesía del Índico, dan cuenta del interés chino. El pasado enero tuvo lugar el segundo foro interministerial de China y la Comunidad de Estados Latinoamericanos y Caribeños (CELAC). De esa reunión ha surgido el restablecimiento de relaciones diplomáticas de República Dominicana con China, un posible acuerdo de libre comercio con Uruguay, y la foto de todos los cancilleres presentes con su homólogo chino, Wang Yi.
Claro que, en un momento como el actual, la influencia China en el exterior sería imposible sin un riguroso control interior. En 2014 se publicó el informe “Borrador de planificación para la construcción de un sistema de crédito social.” Para demostrar a todos que China es un país confiable, las autoridades abordaron un plan de monitorización de las actividades de sus ciudadanos, de forma que todos pudiesen calificar a cada conciudadano, al igual que ocurre en cualquier red social. Desde la actividad comercial hasta su fiabilidad fiscal, toda la vida de un chino estará sometida a scoring en 2020. Al mismo tiempo, ya están disponibles las lentes con visión aumentada para la policía, que permite la identificación de los delincuentes en menos de 3 segundos con un 90% de precisión. “Aumenta la seguridad de todos. Si no tienes nada que ocultar, no tienes nada que temer”, señalaban los ciudadanos a los que las televisiones europeas tuvieron acceso. Para alcanzar el liderazgo tecnológico y social, la inteligencia artificial es, hoy por hoy, fundamental. Tampoco han escatimado esfuerzos en ese terreno: más de 28.000 millones de dólares en 2017 de inversión formalmente privada, con un plan nacional estratégico que promete llevar la valoración de las empresas de este sector a los 23.500 millones de dólares en 2020, a los 62.500 en 2025 y hasta los 155.500 millones en 2030, momento en el que, de acuerdo con las autoridades, serán la primera potencia mundial. Al mismo tiempo, el gobierno limita por ley el tamaño de las ciudades (Pekín a un máximo de 23 millones de habitantes en 2020, Shanghái a 25 millones en 2035) y expulsa, sin temblarle el pulso, a decenas de miles de pekineses en la persecución del delito que supone vivir sin pasaporte interior. Quienes disponen de uno, tendrán que recurrir a la suerte no ya para comprar un coche, sino para poder matricularlo: sólo uno de cada 725 solicitantes, del total de 2,7 millones que lo hicieron el pasado mes de junio, fue agraciado en el sorteo de las nuevas matrículas.
Mientras en Occidente debatimos sobre si es ofensivo saludar a una mujer en el ascensor sin tener su consentimiento, sobre si se puede o no delegar el voto de un candidato fugado, sobre si es más o menos deseable el derecho a la vivienda o el de una muerte digna, mientras tanto, como digo, China teje sus redes clientelares en más de 70 países que representan un tercio del PIB mundial. Con un férreo control sobre la vida de sus ciudadanos y sus condiciones de vida, China, sin embargo, progresa. La calidad de vida de sus ciudadanos es infinitamente mejor que hace sólo treinta años. Empiezan a hacer turismo, lo que significa la aparición de una clase media, inexistente hace sólo 10 años. Copan las escuelas de negocios más prestigiosas de EE. UU., de Francia, del Reino Unido y de Alemania, además de las universidades españolas. Se forman en el extranjero no sólo sus élites, sino sus ciudadanos, atraídos por unos precios impensables en el paraíso comunista. Y, mientras tanto, el ministerio de comercio, el de educación y el de asuntos exteriores detectan, entrevistan y convencen a los chinos que, una vez convenientemente formados, triunfaron en el extranjero para repatriarlos y “hacer país”, con sueldos occidentales, evidentemente. Un sistema que supone la anulación del individuo, que no es más que una pieza en el engranaje de poder, como siempre ha buscado el comunismo. Pero que, a diferencia de lo que erróneamente hicieron Mao y sus conmilitones soviéticos, cambia la pobreza sistemática por el progreso económico. Un sistema de base comunista en la planificación y de estímulo capitalista en su ejecución, del que Jack Ma es el máximo exponente. El precio es claro: un, presumiblemente, constante trasiego de datos desde las plataformas privadas hacia los sistemas de control del Estado, que transforman en fuegos artificiales lo de Facebook y Cambridge Analytica.
Es China, pensarán algunos. No se equivoquen. Hace mucho que, en Occidente, cambiamos la libertad por la sensación de libertad. La responsabilidad por la falta de problemas. Y
cambiaremos por Matrix esta democracia liberal que, imperfecta, mejorable, evolutiva, tanto costó implantar. Ese es nuestro destino social, y estará aquí antes de lo que pensamos._


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Mar 2020)

Cyberbully dijo:


> Un refugiado bosnio de ojos azules y musulmán en lugar de cristiano siempre será mucho más blanco de lo que tú serás jamás, español de mierda.



¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un español de mierda y uno estándar o de otra parte como Yecla?


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 Mar 2020)

Cajacanarias, un banco privado, invita a su Fundacion a una monja feminista revolucionaria anticapitalista e independentista catalana. Pero los bancos y la iglesia son la ultraderecha


----------



## cripton36 (26 Mar 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Manda cojones que un marxista hable de libertad. Los ciudadanos jamás en la historia han sido menos libres que en los países comunistas.
> 
> Y sí, ya sé que responderás que eso no es más que un capitalismo de estado. Pero es que te olvidas que la dictadura proletaria sigue siendo una dictadura. Y con la misma estructura tiránica de partido único e ideología totalitaria.
> 
> ...



acabas de DESCRIBIR al socialismo-leninista . no, no es capitalismo de estado. es CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO.
no puedes refutar lo que desconoces y mucho menos, lo que conoces y confundes con otra cosa.
no conozco pais COMUNISTA alguno.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (26 Mar 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si claro, por eso USA y la URSS tuvieron una carrera armamentista y guerras indirectas entre ellos por todo el mundo, porque se amaban. La caida del Muro tambien fue por el infinito apoyo del bando libertario. En las guerras hay ganadores y perdedores, el fascismo perdio, Franco se mantuvo al margen y por eso sobrevivio. Es una cuestion de fuerza, no de sistema politico.



mas bien es una cuestion POLITICA, no economica
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepeleches (26 Mar 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> acabas de DESCRIBIR al socialismo-leninista . no, no es capitalismo de estado. es CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO.
> no puedes refutar lo que desconoces y mucho menos, lo que conoces y confundes con otra cosa.
> no conozco pais COMUNISTA alguno.
> te Saluda un marxista



Que sí, que seguramente lo que faltó es que tú pudieras ser el líder. Y las otras 40 veces que se ha intentado en la historia lo han hecho mal. Hay que repetirlo 100 veces más, hasta que tú o alguien como tú de la clave. Si alguien sale vivo. 

Tampoco hay ningún país liberal-capitalista 100%, y sin embargo ir en esa dirección ha creado países como USA, Alemania, Suiza, Dinamarca, Australia. Países con un nivel de vida y libertad como jamás soñó el ser humano hasta hace 4 días. 

Porque es imposible aplicar al 100% un sistema, menos aún si es tan estúpido y absurdo como el comunismo, que está creado sobre mentiras colosales y desconocimiento atroz de como funciona el ser humano. 

El capitalismo y la libertad son tan horribles que cuando se quedan a medio producen prosperidad y libertad. El comunismo es tan jodidamente maravillos que cuando se queda a medias produce millones de muertos y hambrunas. 

Por lo cual seguir a estas alturas con el 'eso no es comunismo' lo único que me demuestra es estar absolutamente fuera de la realidad.


----------



## cripton36 (26 Mar 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Que sí, que seguramente lo que faltó es que tú pudieras ser el líder. Y las otras 40 veces que se ha intentado en la historia lo han hecho mal. Hay que repetirlo 100 veces más, hasta que tú o alguien como tú de la clave. Si alguien sale vivo.
> 
> Tampoco hay ningún país liberal-capitalista 100%, y sin embargo ir en esa dirección ha creado países como USA, Alemania, Suiza, Dinamarca, Australia. Países con un nivel de vida y libertad como jamás soñó el ser humano hasta hace 4 días.
> 
> ...



tu por el contrario demuestras una ignorancia supina. esos paises que tu y muchos iluminados llaman comunistas. no han aplicado nada sobre filosofia marxista, como para llamarlos comunistas. mas bien un dia EL BURGUES LENIN creo una revolucion burguesa y le llamo proletaria y comunista y desde entonces los borregos lo repiten
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (2 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> no han aplicado nada sobre filosofia marxista



Pero como cojones puedes afirmar semejante cosa sin caersete la cara de vergüenza? NO, no queremos mas experimentos. El marxismo debe ser erradicado de nuestra vida politica igual que se hizo con la Iglesia Catolica. Todo lo que huela a marxismo debe ser confinado a la vida privada de los individuos. Que practiquen su religion en su casa y permitan al resto del mundo progresar. Y ni siquiera son capaces de eso. Todos los comunistas viven como capitalistas.


----------



## cripton36 (2 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero como cojones puedes afirmar semejante cosa sin caersete la cara de vergüenza? NO, no queremos mas experimentos. El marxismo debe ser erradicado de nuestra vida politica igual que se hizo con la Iglesia Catolica. Todo lo que huela a marxismo debe ser confinado a la vida privada de los individuos. Que practiquen su religion en su casa y permitan al resto del mundo progresar. Y ni siquiera son capaces de eso. Todos los comunistas viven como capitalistas.



donde se te quedo LA DEMOCRACIA?
entonces segun tu. NO MAS MARXISMO. pero si mucho SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalismo monopolista de estado)
yo espero, que antes que los coja el CORONABICHO, lleguen a sabe distinguir
les Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Abr 2020)

La ONU lo vuelve a hacer. "Estamos como en la IIGM"


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde se te quedo LA DEMOCRACIA?
> entonces segun tu. NO MAS MARXISMO. pero si mucho SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalismo monopolista de estado)
> yo espero, que antes que los coja el CORONABICHO, lleguen a sabe distinguir
> les Saluda un marxista



No hay nada mas alla del capitalismo de Estado, no se puede superar esa fase porque lo que se supone que tendria que venir despues es utopia; solamente se puede abandonar para volver al capitalismo (China). Si quieres superar el Estado hazte anarquista.


----------



## pepeleches (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde se te quedo LA DEMOCRACIA?
> entonces segun tu. NO MAS MARXISMO. pero si mucho SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA ( capitalismo monopolista de estado)
> yo espero, que antes que los coja el CORONABICHO, lleguen a sabe distinguir
> les Saluda un marxista



Que sí, para ti la perra gorda

Que es tremendamente humano llegar a un poder absoluto tras una revolución, imponer el terror (como necesitan todas las revoluciones) y luego abandonarlo. Eso es súper coherente con la esencia humana, porque al hombre ni le gusta el poder ni lo defiende con uñas y dientes. 

Y ese es el puto problema de los que vais de ese palo, que os creéis que existen los unicornios. Y no, cojones, no se trata de que se aplique o no el comunismo, se trata de que el poder absoluto implica que los que llegan arriba son siempre los más psicópatas, porque son los que menos escrúpulos tienen en matar ya no a los enemigos sino a los rivales. 

Por eso lees la historia de Stalin, de Mao, de Pol Pot, y te das cuenta que tienen todos un perfil absolutamente megalómano, psicopático, terminan creyéndose dioses y por eso el totalitarismo es la peor idea que jamás tuvo el ser humano y por eso siempre termina igual. Y me da igual el comunismo que el fascismo o cualquier otra patraña que un supuesto filósofo escriba en un libro, todo sistema que necesite ese camino terminará exactamente igual. Que es lo que no entendéis, que no se trata de las reglas escritas en ese panfleto, se trata de la condición humana que hace absolutamente imposible que se sigan las instrucciones. 

Y tú eres tan infantil (y te lo digo con respeto, aunque no te lo creas...) que crees que puede existir el caso en el que alguien ostente ese poder sin tener esa perfil y que encima luego va a seguir adelante con el plan de Marx quitándose de enmedio. 

Pues no, todas las revoluciones triunfan por el *terror *que infunden, es algo BÁSICO para que puedan alcanzar el poder. Porque ese poder se conquista por la fuerza, porque las revoluciones *no son mayoritarias* 

La REVUELTA (no confundir con la revolución...) sí que puede serlo, como pasó en Francia. Pero la verdadera revolución la lideran siempre los extremistas que son los que llegan al poder fusilando a todo el que se oponga y acojonando al personal. Porque la gente con un mínimo de escrúpulos o ética se retira rápidamente, quiere un mundo mejor pero nunca al precio de machacar a su vecino. Y es más, cuando sus compañeros psicópatas descubren esto, no dudan en eliminarlos. En una revolución que quiere asaltar el poder quien no es psicópata y es capaz de pagar *cualquier precio *por inhumano que sea, es tildado de traidor. Por eso llegan al poder quienes llegan. 

Y tú pretendes llegar en ese momento a ese psicópata convertido en rey absoluto de la distopía, sacar el Manifiesto y decirle que en la página 236 lo que viene ahora es hacer.....

Pues nada, que tengas suerte. Como soy buena persona, te deseo que jamás vivas algo como lo que deseas, porque la bala que te atravesaría la cabeza sería tan rápida que ni siquiera te habría dado tiempo a comprender el porqué.


----------



## cripton36 (4 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No hay nada mas alla del capitalismo de Estado, no se puede superar esa fase porque lo que se supone que tendria que venir despues es utopia; solamente se puede abandonar para volver al capitalismo (China). Si quieres superar el Estado hazte anarquista.



ves como tengo razon?
hasta crees que CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO como dices, es lo mismo que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO.
china cambio ( no completamente) del CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO , al CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO HOY.
sabes por que?
porque sabia que le pasaria lo mismo que a la URSS.
hay que estudiar mi amigo, estudiar mucho, para que la ignorancia no te mate
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (4 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Que sí, para ti la perra gorda
> 
> Que es tremendamente humano llegar a un poder absoluto tras una revolución, imponer el terror (como necesitan todas las revoluciones) y luego abandonarlo. Eso es súper coherente con la esencia humana, porque al hombre ni le gusta el poder ni lo defiende con uñas y dientes.
> 
> ...



ves que aun te falta mucho , para saber por donde va la bola?
en ningun momento hablo de PODERES ABSOLUTOS Y MUCHO MENOS DE REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS.
lo que criticas y te da miedo, se llama SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA( capitalismo monopolista de estado) que es una POLITICA CAPITALISTA implementada por el degenerado LENIN para crear el capitalismo en la rusia zarista.
desde entonces, los que siempre se hacen llamar de IZQUIERDAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS abandonaron el marxismo hasta hoy dia
por que colapsa la URSS?
porque la POLITICA CAPITALISTA SOCIALISTA-LENINISTA solo funciona en paises FEUDALISTAS. tan pronto llego a cierto desarrollo capitalista, para poder continuar, necesitaba de LIBERAR EL SISTEMA CAPITALISTA. eso intentaron, unos, pero colapso y fue liberalizado por otros
por que fracas an los llamados izquierdistas, socialistas y comunistas?
porque lo unico que conocen es el SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA y esto solo funciona para sacar un pais del feudalism y como ya no existen paises feudales, su politica de capitalismo monopolista de estado ( socialismo-leninista)fracasa.
el hijo de puto de LENIN le hizo un daño incalculable al PROLETARIADO. si no hubiera existido un LENINISMO. hoy al menos existiria un pais con Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA-MARXISTA. aunque por lo visto, cuando exista, ustedes no sabran QUE ES.
espero que hayas masticado bien. tragar sin masticar, da mala digestion
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## miau2020 (4 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2019 at 00:40 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a mi como mujer no me ha beneficiado para nada el lenguaje inclusivo. creo que es una manera de distraernos nada mas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> ves que aun te falta mucho , para saber por donde va la bola?
> en ningun momento hablo de PODERES ABSOLUTOS Y MUCHO MENOS DE REVOLUCIONES VIOLENTAS.
> lo que criticas y te da miedo, se llama SOCIALISMO-LENINISTA( capitalismo monopolista de estado) que es una POLITICA CAPITALISTA implementada por el degenerado LENIN para crear el capitalismo en la rusia zarista.
> desde entonces, los que siempre se hacen llamar de IZQUIERDAS, SOCIALISTAS Y COMUNISTAS abandonaron el marxismo hasta hoy dia
> ...



No son suficientes 100 millones de muertos que lo quieres volver a intentar?


----------



## cripton36 (4 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No son suficientes 100 millones de muertos que lo quieres volver a intentar?



cambia LAS MEMORIAS, porque las tienes llenas y ya no admite mas conocimientos.
TODOS LOS MUERTOS SON DE LOS BURGUESES CAPITALISTAS
ya sean del capitalismo libre o del capitalismo monopolista de estado
fin del tema
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> cambia LAS MEMORIAS, porque las tienes llenas y ya no admite mas conocimientos.
> TODOS LOS MUERTOS SON DE LOS BURGUESES CAPITALISTAS
> ya sean del capitalismo libre o del capitalismo monopolista de estado
> fin del tema
> te Saluda un marxista



No nos van a engañar otra vez. 100 MILLONES DE ASESINADOS POR MOTIVOS DE CLASE. Esa es la naturaleza del marxismo. Y en contextos no violentos son igual de opresivos, vease el tema de este hilo.


----------



## cripton36 (4 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No nos van a engañar otra vez. 100 MILLONES DE ASESINADOS POR MOTIVOS DE CLASE. Esa es la naturaleza del marxismo. Y en contextos no violentos son igual de opresivos, vease el tema de este hilo.



engañados viven desde que le compraron la revolucion proletaria y comunista al degenerado de LENIN
la ignorancia mata a los pueblos y es preciso matar la ignorancia
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> engañados viven desde que le compraron la revolucion proletaria y comunista al degenerado de LENIN
> la ignorancia mata a los pueblos y es preciso matar la ignorancia
> te Saluda un marxista




No me deja de asombrar la huida hacia adelante. Ahora quiere hacernos creer que esa mierda sirve para algo, y que el verdadero comunismo esta por llegar  (que es lo mismo que han dicho todos antes que tu). Mis dieces  No hay duda de que serias un excelente politico, de esos que cuando todo esta perdido es capaz de recuperar a los votantes con las mas estupidas e increibles promesas. Vampiros de la fe y la esperanza.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (4 Abr 2020)

Macho estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices pero deberías resumir un poco tus comentarios.


----------



## cripton36 (4 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> No me deja de asombrar la huida hacia adelante. Ahora quiere hacernos creer que esa mierda sirve para algo, y que el verdadero comunismo esta por llegar  (que es lo mismo que han dicho todos antes que tu) mis dieces  No hay duda de que serias un excelente politico, de esos que cuando todo esta perdido es capaz de recuperar a los votantes con las mas estupidas e increibles promesas. Vampiros de la fe y la esperanza.



perdido yo? jaaa jaaaa
lo obvio es que crees que el capitalismo es EL FIN DE LA HISTORIA.
mejor cuidense de los socialistas-leninistas como el PP ( pablito-podemos)
sabes lo que MARX dice en su obra filosofica EL CAPITAL EN 4 TOMOS?
sin la maquina de vapor, jamas hubieramos salido del feudalism. eso es materialism puro. nada de ideologia ni politica
jamas saldremos del capitalismo sin las CBS
te salrxista


----------



## pepeleches (4 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> Sistema de produccion COMUNISTA-MARXISTA. aunque por lo visto, cuando exista, ustedes no sabran QUE ES.
> espero que hayas masticado bien. tragar sin masticar, da mala digestion
> te Saluda un marxista



De verdad que partes de la base de que tú sabes mucho y los demás no saben nada. 

Y no, el problema es que no conoces al ser humano en absoluto. La ÚNICA forma que el ser humano renuncie a su propiedad y en gran medida a su libertad de elección (como ha pasado TODAS las veces en que se ha conseguido) es por la fuerza. 

Porque lo otro son unicornios. Venga, vamos a hacer un referéndum para cambiar el sistema, que sería lo suyo legal y democrático. Un referéndum de ese nivel necesitaría una mayoría cualificada de 2/3 o incluso 3/4 dependiendo del país. ¿Crees que es posible?

Pues no, claro que no, porque afortunadamente los que piensan así son minoría. Lo que lleva al siguiente punto, que es que ese camino solo se ha emprendido cuando esa MINORÍA ha tiranizado y esclavizado a la mayoría a punta de pistola y ha llegado al comunismo (que sí, leninista) pero que es lo único viable. 

Y aún así tú supones que sería una utopía que nada tiene que ver con la Leninista. No comprendes que la falta de propiedad en los medios de producción significa desincentivar completamente la inventiva y la producción, no comprendes que cualquier planificación que pueda ser más o menos centralizada es ineficiente, y no comprendes que eso lleva al hambre y a la escasez. 

Y eso es base del marxismo puro, ese que consideras taaaan diferente al leninismo. Para el resto que leemos espectantes esas diferencias son chorradas, porque lo básico es que un sistema así que se carga la iniciativa privada ni ha funcionado jamás ni funcionará. Y lo que es peor, como no negamos la realidad de la condición humana, vemos que para implantar un sistema así es necesario un movimiento político único que elimine toda competencia y por tanto derive en totalitarismo, por lo que la única vía de implantación es a través de las armas.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> De verdad que partes de la base de que tú sabes mucho y los demás no saben nada.
> 
> Y no, el problema es que no conoces al ser humano en absoluto. La ÚNICA forma que el ser humano renuncie a su propiedad y en gran medida a su libertad de elección (como ha pasado TODAS las veces en que se ha conseguido) es por la fuerza.
> 
> ...



veo que TRAGASTE SIN MASTICAR.
no lo tomes personal. explico filosofia marxista y no me llamo ni MARX NI ENGELS. soy cripton36. de modo que no te dirijas a mi. responde al mensaje, no al mensajero.
como tomo el poder HUGO CHAVEZ FRIAS? no fue democraticamente y diciendo hasta su muerte que cambiaria el Sistema capitalista?
como tomo el poder SALVADOR ALLENDE? no fue democraticamente y contra el capitalismo?
entonces tio? es o no possible ganar democraticamente, con mayoria parlamentaria y empezar inmediatamente a cambiar el Sistema capitalista, por el comunismo-marxista?
espero tu respuesta.
no olvides masticar muy bien
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> veo que TRAGASTE SIN MASTICAR.
> no lo tomes personal. explico filosofia marxista y no me llamo ni MARX NI ENGELS. soy cripton36. de modo que no te dirijas a mi. responde al mensaje, no al mensajero.
> como tomo el poder HUGO CHAVEZ FRIAS? no fue democraticamente y diciendo hasta su muerte que cambiaria el Sistema capitalista?
> como tomo el poder SALVADOR ALLENDE? no fue democraticamente y contra el capitalismo?
> ...



Es cierto. En España teoricamente podrian ganar las elecciones el Partido Comunista o La Falange, y tenemos a Podemos en el gobierno. Pero eso no significa que vaya a ser algo distinto a China y Cuba. ¿Por que en China no hay comunismo "real"? Puedes darle las explicaciones que quieras, pero la unica valida es: porque es imposible. No hay ningun motivo para pensar que ahora vendra un mesias y sera distinto, y la mejor prueba de ello es la enorme indefinicion a la hora de explicar la utopia; tienes serias dificultades para expresar de manera mas o menos clara lo que es el comunismo real y como se implanta, yo sigo sin entenderlo, y ya hemos hablado unas cuantas veces de eso. Hablaste de comunas economicas, que es algo que se puede hacer legalmente bajo el actual sistema mediante las empresas cooperativas. Son simples bandazos y desvarios de alguien que no entiende que el comunismo es incompatible con la naturaleza humana. Todo sistema utopico debe ser necesariamente autoritario, ya que para poder hacer ese mundo perfecto hay que tenerlo totalmente controlado, con lo cual la utopia se convierte en distopia. La libertad es lo unico que funciona bien.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

Slavoj Zizek: "El coronavirus nos obliga a elegir entre el comunismo global o la ley de la jungla"
_
A medida que el pánico por el coronavirus se extiende por el mundo, tenemos que decidir si promulgamos la "ley de la jungla" —la lógica "más brutal de la supervivencia del más apto"— o algún tipo de "comunismo reinventado" que incluya coordinación y colaboración global para afrontar la pandemia, sostiene el filósofo esloveno Slavoj Zizek en un reciente artículo de opinión para RT. 

Para definir el comunismo que tiene en mente, el filósofo recuerda las declaraciones del director general de la Organización Mundial de la Salud, Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, quien indicó la semana pasada que "esta epidemia se puede retrasar, pero solo con *un enfoque colectivo, coordinado e integral* que involucre a toda la maquinaria del Gobierno". Zizek enfatiza que este enfoque integral "debería ir mucho más allá de la maquinaria de los gobiernos individuales", abarcando "la movilización local de personas fuera del control estatal, así como una coordinación y colaboración internacional fuerte y eficiente"._







La ONU lo vuelve a hacer. "Estamos como en la IIGM"


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Macho estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices pero deberías resumir un poco tus comentarios.



Si busca marxismo cultural en Wikipedia dice que es una teoria de conspiracion. He creado este hilo para desmentir dicho bulo.


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si busca marxismo cultural en Wikipedia dice que es una teoria de conspiracion. He creado este hilo para desmentir dicho bulo.



Si,ya, si estoy de acuerdo me refería a que estos post tan largos no se los lee la gente y esto debería de estar siendo vox pópuli. Un saludo amigo es que ayer tuve un día malo jajaa


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Si,ya, si estoy de acuerdo me refería a que estos post tan largos no se los lee la gente y esto debería de estar siendo vox pópuli. Un saludo amigo es que ayer tuve un día malo jajaa



Un dia malo? Pero si ahora todos los dias son iguales...


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Un dia malo? Pero si ahora todos los dias son iguales...



Jajajajaja ya no existen lunes, martes, ... todos.los días se conocen ya como: "El día de la honra al Gran Hermano"


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> ves como tengo razon?
> hasta crees que CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO como dices, es lo mismo que CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO.
> china cambio ( no completamente) del CAPITALISMO MONOPOLISTA DE ESTADO , al CAPITALISMO DE ESTADO HOY.
> sabes por que?
> ...



Sigue con tu terminología absurda de neolengua. Cuando descubras que el mundo no es robotizable como tu haces... que pesadilla con querer clasificar todo...


----------



## pepeleches (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> veo que TRAGASTE SIN MASTICAR.
> no lo tomes personal. explico filosofia marxista y no me llamo ni MARX NI ENGELS. soy cripton36. de modo que no te dirijas a mi. responde al mensaje, no al mensajero.
> como tomo el poder HUGO CHAVEZ FRIAS? no fue democraticamente y diciendo hasta su muerte que cambiaria el Sistema capitalista?
> como tomo el poder SALVADOR ALLENDE? no fue democraticamente y contra el capitalismo?
> ...



No, no y no. 

Salvador Allende se negó a acatar el mandato constitucional porque modificó la ley sin el respaldo parlamentario que debía tener, y al igual que Chávez, o lo que hizo Hitler en su momento, lo que hicieron fue ganar unas elecciones y dar un golpe de estado 'blando', en el cual no necesitan sacar la fuerza porque..... ya tienen la del estado, saltándose todos ellos las normas constitucionales. 

Eso es otro tipo de violencia, se utiliza la fuerza del estado. Si alguien según las reglas de la democracia quiere instaurar otro régimen tendría opciones siguiendo las normas establecidas, no saltándoselas. Y todos ellos se las saltaron.

Lo que marcan las leyes de todas las democracias es que para ciertas reformas de ese calado se necesitan mayorías amplísimas, referéndums ganados por mayorías cualificadas, nuevas elecciones. Cosa que *ninguno de ellos hizo*, porque todos estos hijosdeputa cuando cogen el poder ya no lo sueltan. 

Y esta gentuza lo que hace es llegar al poder y por sus huevos morenos cambiar las reglas de juego pero sin acatar las vigentes. Eso es exactamente igual de trampa que hacer una revolución o dar un golpe de estado. EXACTAMENTE LO MISMO. 

Así que no hagamos como si estos casos fueran democracias que quisieron transformarse en regímenes marxistas, porque ni siquiera los iluminados de sus dirigentes se atrevieron a hacer la consulta porque sabían que no tendrían ninguna posibilidad.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> veo que TRAGASTE SIN MASTICAR.
> no lo tomes personal. explico filosofia marxista y no me llamo ni MARX NI ENGELS. soy cripton36. de modo que no te dirijas a mi. responde al mensaje, no al mensajero.
> como tomo el poder HUGO CHAVEZ FRIAS? no fue democraticamente y diciendo hasta su muerte que cambiaria el Sistema capitalista?
> como tomo el poder SALVADOR ALLENDE? no fue democraticamente y contra el capitalismo?
> ...


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

El capitalismo te convierte en un mendio y el comunismo en un animal, te quita la capacidad de pensar. (Anandamurti)

El NWO coge lo peor de los dos sistemas y convertirá a la gente en animales mendigos... es decir en zombies.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> No, no y no.
> 
> Salvador Allende se negó a acatar el mandato constitucional porque modificó la ley sin el respaldo parlamentario que debía tener, y al igual que Chávez, o lo que hizo Hitler en su momento, lo que hicieron fue ganar unas elecciones y dar un golpe de estado 'blando', en el cual no necesitan sacar la fuerza porque..... ya tienen la del estado, saltándose todos ellos las normas constitucionales.
> 
> ...



Por lo pronto en España se estan haciendo dos cosas:

1.- Cerrar el parlamento sin justificacion
2.- Cambiar los terminos del estado de alarma sin pasar por el parlamento

No digo que esto vaya a derivar en un cambio de regimen, pero es tipico de marxistas intentar violar la ley establecida haciendolo desde el propio Estado. Para tomarlo. O sea, un golpe, aunque sea parcial o a camara lenta como vimos en Cataluña, que se empezaba decretando una votacion ilegal y se terminaba haciendo una DUI pero solo durante un dia. Y asi, tensando la cuerda, al final se rompe.

Vox recurrirá el estado de alarma ante el TC al considerarlo un estado de excepción encubierto


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> De verdad que partes de la base de que tú sabes mucho y los demás no saben nada.
> 
> Y no, el problema es que no conoces al ser humano en absoluto. La ÚNICA forma que el ser humano renuncie a su propiedad y en gran medida a su libertad de elección (como ha pasado TODAS las veces en que se ha conseguido) es por la fuerza.
> 
> ...



a mi me daria pena, decir esas tonterias que dices. cada vez estas mas extraviado.
cuando yo no se de que habla mi interlocutor. PREGUNTO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Es cierto. En España teoricamente podrian ganar las elecciones el Partido Comunista o La Falange, y tenemos a Podemos en el gobierno. Pero eso no significa que vaya a ser algo distinto a China y Cuba. ¿Por que en China no hay comunismo "real"? Puedes darle las explicaciones que quieras, pero la unica valida es: porque es imposible. No hay ningun motivo para pensar que ahora vendra un mesias y sera distinto, y la mejor prueba de ello es la enorme indefinicion a la hora de explicar la utopia; tienes serias dificultades para expresar de manera mas o menos clara lo que es el comunismo real y como se implanta, yo sigo sin entenderlo, y ya hemos hablado unas cuantas veces de eso. Hablaste de comunas economicas, que es algo que se puede hacer legalmente bajo el actual sistema mediante las empresas cooperativas. Son simples bandazos y desvarios de alguien que no entiende que el comunismo es incompatible con la naturaleza humana. Todo sistema utopico debe ser necesariamente autoritario, ya que para poder hacer ese mundo perfecto hay que tenerlo totalmente controlado, con lo cual la utopia se convierte en distopia. La libertad es lo unico que funciona bien.



claramente que NO, es mas me atreveria a asegurar que si PODEMOS, EL PARTIDO COMUNISTA O LA FALANGE TOMA EL PODER harian lo mismo o peor que lo que han hecho la chusma izquierdista, socialistas y comunista desde 1917 hasta hoy.
por que?
porque no saben otra cosa que REFORMAR EL CAPITALISMO ( no abolirlo) con la politica socialista-leninista.
por que en china NO HAY COMUNISMO REAL? preguntaste.
no hay comunismo real, porque para que lo haya, NO DEBE EXISTIR, TRABAJO ASALARIADO ( base de explotacion capitalista ) no debe existir DINERO NI SISTEMA FINANCIERO, NI COMERCIOS, NI PRECIOS NI VALORES NI ESTADO. muy simple, nada complicado
COMUNISMO MARXISTA; Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente y contrario al capitalismo y consiste en una estructura e infraestructura basada en CBS.
por que CBS?
porque es la UNICA MANERA de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
consiste practicamente en producir y consumir . todos trabajamos y todo el product de nuestro trabajo ira a los almacenes de las CBS para ser consumidos y usados por TODOS LOS TRABAJADORES como unicos propietarios.
como se aplicaria SIN VIOLENCIA?
se toma el poder ya sea democraticamente o por sublevacion del proletariado. se expropia la industria de la construccion y se comienzan a crear LAS CBS, y seria segun el modo que se haya tomado el poder.
si se toma por sublevacion.
se comienza a estructurar toda la poblacion en CBS subdividiendo los bloques habitacionales de viviendas DOMESTICAS al mismo tiempo que se construyen las CBS modernas por todo el territorio
si se toma democraticamente
se comienza a crear las CBS y las ocuparan, quienes deseen poco a poco, ya que todo el proceso es DIALECTICO.
una vez que el modo de las CBS se imponga, queda abolido el CAPITALISMO.
que no entendiste o me falto explicar.?
Gracias, creo que eres el unico, que enfoca bien el debate
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Sigue con tu terminología absurda de neolengua. Cuando descubras que el mundo no es robotizable como tu haces... que pesadilla con querer clasificar todo...



mas ROBOTS que lo que te ha convertido el capitalismo? NO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> mas ROBOTS que lo que te ha convertido el capitalismo? NO
> te Saluda un marxista



El capitalismo te convierte en un mendigo y el comunismo en un animal, te quita la capacidad de pensar. (Anandamurti)


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Por lo pronto en España se estan haciendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1.- Cerrar el parlamento sin justificacion
> 2.- Cambiar los terminos del estado de alarma sin pasar por el parlamento
> ...



seguramente crees que PABLITO Y PEDRITO son marxistas jaaaa jaaaaa. hombre, claramente aplican politicas socialistas-leninistas. hasta de expropiaciones masivas hablan y piensan a cada instante.
les tienen una envidia a Venezuela y cuba increible.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> El capitalismo te convierte en un mendigo y el comunismo en un animal, te quita la capacidad de pensar. (Anandamurti)



donde conociste al comunismo. aun no lo veo por ningun Rincon del planeta.
lees o estudias para imbecil?
te Saluda un marxista ortodoxo


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> donde conociste al comunismo. aun no lo veo por ningun Rincon del planeta.
> lees o estudias para imbecil?
> te Saluda un marxista ortodoxo



Ahora insultas... Para tu información he estudiado en un nido de marxistas como es la carrera de Antropología Social y cultural y por virtud o desgracia pude conocer a un guerrillero marxista que fue hasta al funeral de Fidel Castro, seguramete más de lo que tu habrás conocido marxista de telepantalla. Por cierto ese gran guerrillero trabajaba en la Coca-Cola muy corente hoyga.

El marxismo robotiza el pensamiento solo sabeis repetir los mismos mantras y tratais a la sociedad como si fuera un instrumento medible, como si fuera un reloj y vosotros los relojeros. Seguramente por tu cabeza NUNCA haya pasado un pensamiento original todo lo basais en lo que dicen vuestras guías, pensamiento mecanizado.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Ahora insultas... Para tu información he estudiado en un nido de marxistas como es la carrera de Antropología Social y cultural y por virtud o desgracia pude conocer a un guerrillero marxista que fue hasta al funeral de Fidel Castro, seguramete más de lo que tu habrás conocido marxista de telepantalla. Por cierto ese gran guerrillero trabajaba en la Coca-Cola muy corente hoyga.
> 
> El marxismo robotiza el pensamiento solo sabeis repetir los mismos mantras y tratais a la sociedad como si fuera un instrumento medible, como si fuera un reloj y vosotros los relojeros. Seguramente por tu cabeza NUNCA haya pasado un pensamiento original todo lo basais en lo que dicen vuestras guías, pensamiento mecanizado.



imposible, porque en cuba NO EXISTEN MARXISTA . todos son socialistas-leninistas.
sabes la diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo-leninista?
sabes la diferencia entre un marxista y la chusma degenerada de izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas?
es obvio que NOOOOOOOO
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## ElTitoCarlos (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> imposible, porque en cuba NO EXISTEN MARXISTA . todos son socialistas-leninistas.
> sabes la diferencia entre comunismo y socialismo-leninista?
> sabes la diferencia entre un marxista y la chusma degenerada de izquierdas, socialistas y comunistas?
> es obvio que NOOOOOOOO
> te Saluda un marxista



Macho tu tienes una paranoia con los términos increíble, como todos los marxistas... Empieza a pensar por ti mismo y no dependas de clasificarte en un grupito determinado para formar tu opinión. 
Te saluda un librepensador.


----------



## cripton36 (5 Abr 2020)

ElTitoCarlos dijo:


> Macho tu tienes una paranoia con los términos increíble, como todos los marxistas... Empieza a pensar por ti mismo y no dependas de clasificarte en un grupito determinado para formar tu opinión.
> Te saluda un librepensador.



nunca me he clasificado soy especialista en filosofia marxista y se de que hablo
muchas veces me pregunto; por que se quejan tanto del capitalismo y los capitalistas burgueses, si les gustan tanto?
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepeleches (5 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> claramente que NO, es mas me atreveria a asegurar que si PODEMOS, EL PARTIDO COMUNISTA O LA FALANGE TOMA EL PODER harian lo mismo o peor que lo que han hecho la chusma izquierdista, socialistas y comunista desde 1917 hasta hoy.
> por que?
> porque no saben otra cosa que REFORMAR EL CAPITALISMO ( no abolirlo) con la politica socialista-leninista.
> por que en china NO HAY COMUNISMO REAL? preguntaste.
> ...



De verdad, ¿no te da un poco de vértigo considerarte la única persona leída o inteligente del mundo? No olvides que hay mucha gente que sabe mucho del Corán o de la Biblia. ¿Crees que por ello tienen razón en su visión del mundo?¿Crees que por saberte la obra de Marx de memoria estás por encima del resto de los mortales?

Y sí, sé perfectamente que no debe existir el dinero o el trabajo asalariado. Por desgracia perdí el tiempo leyendo a Marx hace bastantes años. 

Pero lo que no te cabe en la cabeza de lunático es que un sistema democrático llegando al poder no tienes la posibilidad. Como bien dices, se llega por la sublevación o por la expropiación. ES DECIR, MEDIANTE LA VIOLENCIA, me da igual que es violencia sea desde dentro o desde fuera del estado. Porque hacerlo de forma pacífica sería que el pueblo decidiera con su voto hacer ese camino mediante referéndum o similar, algo que JAMÁS ha pasado. 

Es decir, una y mil putas veces más, el resultado me da exactamente igual, el camino sigue siendo haciéndolo por la fuerza. Porque para hacer eso pasa lo de siempre, que o bien se hace por la pistola en la cabeza o se hace por hacer un golpe de estado blando en el que el gobierno en el poder se toma atribuciones que ni de coña posee. Igual que esos leninistas que tanto odias

Con lo cual el mecanismo es exactamente el mismo, solo los hijosdeputa que sean capaces de aplastar al vecino, de obligar por la fuerza a sus ciudadanos, de creerse con el mesianismo para verse como elegidos, darán el paso de aniquilar a todo opresor o coger las riendas de un gobierno que empezó democráticamente, y terminará sí o sí siendo un gobierno totalitario, lo que por supuesto hará que sean los peores psicópatas conocidos y acaben en genocidas. A ver si te crees que si alguien llega a tener poder como para abolir el sistema no va a pensar un momento antes que quizás para él será mejor nadar en oro y ostentar un poder absoluto. 

Lo que pase después de llegado ese momento solo te preocupa a ti y a tu absurda diatriba entre marxismo puro y leninismo. Si eres capaz de poner tu esperanza y tu futuro en alguien que alcance de esa forma el poder, pues seguramente merecerías vivirlo, aunque te deseo que solo te quedes en el plano teórico. 

Jamás querría que me gobernase, por mucho que me gustase sus ideas, alguien que siguiese ese camino, puesto que invalidaría absoluta y permanentemente lo bueno que hubiera visto en él. Porque SIEMPRE ha dado el mismo resultado. Tú lo enfocas en lo que aplicaron después, y eso para mi es simplemente la muestra de lo poco que conoces al ser humano. 

Que tú en esa utopía lunática creas que eso va a funcionar como un reloj y como decía semejante tarado producirá ríos de leche y miel significa que encima sabes poco de economía. Respeto enormemente a quien quiere llevar una vida hippie o montarse un kibutz, cada uno tiene derecho a elegir su vida. Pero ni respeto ni respetaré que si estuviera en tu mano obligarías al resto a vivir bajo tus principios. 

Porque el debate con un comunista no es de igual a igual, hay una perversión terrible. A mi me gustaría que tuvieras libertad para elegir vivir tu vida como te pase por los cojones, mucho más seguramente que la libertad que tenemos ahora. Y no hay que desdeñarla, por mucho que me parezca poca; durante demasiados miles de años fue mucho menor. 

Pero es que tú luchas porque nadie tenga ni un poco de libertad, sino que tenga que ceñirse al plan de un tarado que vivió hace 170 años y que no se molestó ni en trabajar para que sus hijos no murieran de hambre. 

Pues no, no es lo mismo.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> De verdad, ¿no te da un poco de vértigo considerarte la única persona leída o inteligente del mundo? No olvides que hay mucha gente que sabe mucho del Corán o de la Biblia. ¿Crees que por ello tienen razón en su visión del mundo?¿Crees que por saberte la obra de Marx de memoria estás por encima del resto de los mortales?
> 
> Y sí, sé perfectamente que no debe existir el dinero o el trabajo asalariado. Por desgracia perdí el tiempo leyendo a Marx hace bastantes años.
> 
> ...



no se puede razonar contigo y segues atacandome.
1- crees que el feudalism se cambio por el capitalismo con VIOLENCIA?
suponiendo que creas que si.
2- crees que sin la existencia de la maquina de vapor hubiera sido possible?
MARX no habla de politica. habla de sistemas economicos, su surgimiento, desarrollo y su ocaso.
primero viene la variante economica y despues viene la revolucion violenta.
la chusma izquierdista, socialista y comunista lo hace al reves.
si no cambias la musica, no me cites y considera esta la ultima vez
claramente. llegando al poder se tiene SE TIENE LA POSIBILIDAD 100%,
que tu y los socialistas-leninistas no la vean ni la hayan visto, es otra cosa.
que tal si la ven, pero no les conviene y prefieren continuar con la exoplotacion obrera y mamando del estado?
Tambien pienso en esa posibilidad
GRACIAS POR TODOS TUS EPITETOS Y ELOGIOS
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Niño-Dios del comunismo (6 Abr 2020)

Pues si señor, nada tengo que añadir.

Se puede ver la puta rabia que les da a los pseudointelectualillos youtubers rojos que se hable del marxismo cultural y hacen vídeos negando y queriendo intentar demostrar que es una especie de teoría de la conspiración.

Sencillamente les da tanta rabia que se hable del marxismo cultural, porque con esto SE LES HA PILLADO.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

Niño-Dios del comunismo dijo:


> Pues si señor, nada tengo que añadir.
> 
> Se puede ver la puta rabia que les da a los pseudointelectualillos youtubers rojos que se hable del marxismo cultural y hacen vídeos negando y queriendo intentar demostrar que es una especie de teoría de la conspiración.
> 
> Sencillamente les da tanta rabia que se hable del marxismo cultural, porque con esto SE LES HA PILLADO.



otro de tantos, perdido en el desierto
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> otro de tantos, perdido en el desierto
> te Saluda un marxista



Jajajajajaaj se esta refiriendo al tema principal del hilo, el marxismo cultural.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> claramente que NO, es mas me atreveria a asegurar que si PODEMOS, EL PARTIDO COMUNISTA O LA FALANGE TOMA EL PODER harian lo mismo o peor que lo que han hecho la chusma izquierdista, socialistas y comunista desde 1917 hasta hoy.
> por que?
> porque no saben otra cosa que REFORMAR EL CAPITALISMO ( no abolirlo) con la politica socialista-leninista.
> por que en china NO HAY COMUNISMO REAL? preguntaste.
> ...



Me puedo imaginar tal cosa en lo que se refiere a produccion muy primitiva e industrial, es decir, zapatos, casas, ordenadores, etc. No obstante hay una gran variedad de actividades serviciales inmateriales; las economias liberales modernas se nutren mayormente del sector servicios; hosteleria, turismo, transporte, cinematografia, educacion, etc. ¿Donde encajan los servicios en ese modelo y como se asignan las tareas? Yo no quiero ir a la mina, prefiero ser deportista.

Si nos ceñimos a las producciones materiales basicas, ¿como controlas la cantidad de produccion y que la gente no sea vaga? Para eso necesitas un Estado autoritario que lo planifique... lo que tu llamas capitalismo monopolista de Estado.


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Abr 2020)

Aqui les dejo un maravilloso ejemplo de quienes son realmente los comunistas. A los que ya los conocemos no nos sorprende. A diferencia de la falsa imagen que tiene la gente, los comunistas no son obreros pobres sino pijos niños de papa.




Aqui la revista en la que "trabaja", con Gramsci en la cabecera...

Revista La Trivial (@la_trivial) | Twitter


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Me puedo imaginar tal cosa en lo que se refiere a produccion muy primitiva e industrial, es decir, zapatos, casas, ordenadores, etc. No obstante hay una gran variedad de actividades serviciales inmateriales; las economias liberales modernas se nutren mayormente del sector servicios; hosteleria, turismo, transporte, cinematografia, educacion, etc. ¿Donde encajan los servicios en ese modelo y como se asignan las tareas? Yo no quiero ir a la mina, prefiero ser deportista.
> 
> Si nos ceñimos a las producciones materiales basicas, ¿como controlas la cantidad de produccion y que la gente no sea vaga? Para eso necesitas un Estado autoritario que lo planifique... lo que tu llamas capitalismo monopolista de Estado.



el pais como la mayoria tiene una division politico administrative, con municipios semiautonomous. en las CBS que son viviendad es donde existen los servicios que mencionas como lavanderia, restaurants, guarderias infantiles, peluquerias, servicios de transportes, ect ect.
la distribucion seria en base al trabajo y lo mediria el administrador de cada empresa y actividad.
vamos al trabajo a trabajar la jornada de trabajo de 4 a 6 horas maximo y dependiendo lo que hagas y como lo hagas, asi seran tus derechos.
los trabajos estaran disponibles y tu los tomas segun tu gusto o los dejas. pero SIEMPRE TIENES QUE TRABAJAR.
existira democracia directa. donde tu propones, tu postulas ( nadie se postula por si solo) tu eliges en asambleas obreras.
que se elige?
al administrador de la CBS, al de una fabrica o empresa, al que estara al frente de una Fuente de servicios, al administrador municipal, provincial y al nacional.
todos, absolutamente todos viviremos en CBS con el tiempo no existira otra vivienda y modo de vida que ese.
existira plena libertad. lo tomas o lo dejas.
podria explicarte mucho mas, pero como podras darte cuenta, algunas cosas que te explico son a grandes razgos y como yo lo haria si fuera el administrador general. pero Tambien podria ser que los obreros decidan otra forma o que las circunstancias les obligaran hacerlo diferente. pero siempre con la estructura e infraestructura en CBS.
por que CBS?
porque no hay otro modo de ABOLIR EL CAPITAL
creo haber contestado tu curiosidad, de lo contrario, puedes seguir. con gusto te respondo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Unvoxing (6 Abr 2020)

En realidad yo prefiero llamarlo postulados de la masonería. Son los masones los que han inventado toda esa mierda y degeneración, y mas especialmente los masones judios, que son la élite dentro de la masonería. Y no se muy bien donde quedan los Jesuitas satánicos.

Por lo demás, Karl Marx no era mas que un masón judio, a sueldo de banqueros millonarios masones judios como los Rotschild. Así que el marxismo no es mas que un producto de la masonería, igual que la degeneración, feminazismo, cultura de la muerte (aborto, suicidio, eutanasia, esterilización, etc), invasión islámica, eugenesia, sustitución de los europeos por marrones, etc...

Todo eso no surge del marxismo, sino que está al mismo nivel que el marxismo. 
Todo, incluido el marxismo surge de la masonería.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

unVOXing dijo:


> En realidad yo prefiero llamarlo postulados de la masonería. Son los masones los que han inventado toda esa mierda y degeneración, y mas especialmente los masones judios, que son la élite dentro de la masonería. Y no se muy bien donde quedan los Jesuitas satánicos.
> 
> Por lo demás, Karl Marx no era mas que un masón judio, a sueldo de banqueros millonarios masones judios como los Rotschild. Así que el marxismo no es mas que un producto de la masonería, igual que la degeneración, feminazismo, cultura de la muerte (aborto, suicidio, eutanasia, esterilización, etc), invasión islámica, eugenesia, sustitución de los europeos por marrones, etc...
> 
> ...



muy buen descubrimiento. te interesa mas los chismes de MARX que su filosofia.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (6 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> el pais como la mayoria tiene una division politico administrative, con municipios semiautonomous. en las CBS que son viviendad es donde existen los servicios que mencionas como lavanderia, restaurants, guarderias infantiles, peluquerias, servicios de transportes, ect ect.
> la distribucion seria en base al trabajo y lo mediria el administrador de cada empresa y actividad.
> vamos al trabajo a trabajar la jornada de trabajo de 4 a 6 horas maximo y dependiendo lo que hagas y como lo hagas, asi seran tus derechos.
> los trabajos estaran disponibles y tu los tomas segun tu gusto o los dejas. pero SIEMPRE TIENES QUE TRABAJAR.
> ...



Pues no veo mucha diferencia con los paises comunistas. Ellos intentaron hacer eso que estas explicando. No desaparece el Estado. Ademas tu has dicho algo importante: que tus derechos son proporcionales al trabajo que hagas; ¿pues no es eso lo que hace actualmente el dinero? A mas trabajas, mas dinero.

Si la gente elige los empleos unicamente en base a sus gustos y deseos, los trabajos mas duros no los hara nadie, ya que no hay una motivacion para hacerlo. Quiza algunos pocos pueden elegirlo, pero serian insuficientes. Me refiero a minas, construccion, mantenimiento... Yo prefiero ser futbolista a barrendero, no porque tenga nada contra los que limpian sino porque es mas divertido jugar al futbol.

Y sigo sin entender lo que significa abolir el capital. Supongo que te refieres a prohibir la propiedad privada, pero para prohibirla necesitas de la fuerza del Estado, que es el nuevo propietario de todo, o sea, capitalismo monopolista de Estado otra vez?


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pues no veo mucha diferencia con los paises comunistas. Ellos intentaron hacer eso que estas explicando. No desaparece el Estado. Ademas tu has dicho algo importante: que tus derechos son proporcionales al trabajo que hagas; ¿pues no es eso lo que hace actualmente el dinero? A mas trabajas, mas dinero.
> 
> Si la gente elige los empleos unicamente en base a sus gustos y deseos, los trabajos mas duros no los hara nadie, ya que no hay una motivacion para hacerlo. Quiza algunos pocos pueden elegirlo, pero serian insuficientes. Me refiero a minas, construccion, mantenimiento... Yo prefiero ser futbolista a barrendero, no porque tenga nada contra los que limpian sino porque es mas divertido jugar al futbol.
> 
> Y sigo sin entender lo que significa abolir el capital. Supongo que te refieres a prohibir la propiedad privada, pero para prohibirla necesitas de la fuerza del Estado, que es el nuevo propietario de todo, o sea, capitalismo monopolista de Estado otra vez?



hombre, la DIFERENCIA es enorme.
no construyen ni una CBS ni acomodan la estructura e infraestructura a ellas. 
mantienen todas las categorias capitalistas como; trabajo asalariado ( base de explotacion del capitalismo) dinero, Sistema financier, bancos, comercios, precios, valores y ESTADO
NO , no es lo que hace actualmente el dinero. este te explota y te hace trabajar para otro, no para ti.
claro que a todos los gusta trabajar y hacer solo lo que nos gusta. pero todos lo logran con el capitalismo?
todos Podemos ser ingeniero? o todos Podemos ser abogado? imposible. no es cierto?
no tienes trabajo y necesitas dinero para vivir tu y la familia. que haces? vas al Mercado del trabajo y de lo que hay disponible escoges. exactamente como ocurrira en el comunismo marxista
la peopiedad privada no se puede abolir, porque nace con el hombre. se cambia la propiedad privada individual por la colectiva.
EL CAPITAL=EXPROPIACION=ENAJENACION DE EL VALOR.
donde expropiacion se refiere al product integro de la fuerza de trabajo humana y enajenacion se refiere cuando se expropia el fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo y es llevado al Mercado, para convertirlo en mercancia.
el derecho natural se fundamenta en que lo que tu produces con tu fuerza de trabajo, te pertenece por derecho por entero.
en el comunismo no puede existir la mercancia. solo productos de uso individual y colectivo
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Niño-Dios del comunismo (6 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> muy buen descubrimiento. te interesa mas los chismes de MARX que su filosofia.
> te Saluda un marxista



Hola Marxista.

Yo no he sido marxista, pero si he sido comunista.

Leí al propio Marx, por supuesto, pero también a muchos otros como Kropotkin, Kautsky, Rosa Luxemburgo, Gramsci, Lenin, Trotsky...

Lo que alguien escribe de manera tan subjetiva, le puedes dar el crédito que tu quieras, además de poder ver que intenciones hay detrás de eso.

Puede ser que en un principio esta gente tuviera unas intenciones o ideas, pero en lo que han acabado gracias a sus discípulos está muy claro, si buscaban otra cosa, les ha salido mal el asunto. Pero como he dicho, lo que han hecho los Universidades los herederos de ellos y los tentáculos de su filosofía como tronco, lo podemos ver hoy en día.

Te saluda alguien que en su día fue comunista, pasó a ser casi todo lo contrario, y hoy en día no hay etiqueta para su ideología, aunque para ti como marxista que dices que eres sería claro, un fascista.


----------



## cripton36 (6 Abr 2020)

Niño-Dios del comunismo dijo:


> Hola Marxista.
> 
> Yo no he sido marxista, pero si he sido comunista.
> 
> ...



hola comunista.
no es lo mismo leer que estudiar y especializarse. dices que leiste a LENIN, pero es obvio que no entendiste.
yo estoy mas que convencido, que esos que crees que lo han intentado de Buena fue, no es cierto. lo que se ha implentado desde 1917 es LENINISMO ( capitalismo monopolista de estado) que no tiene relacion alguna con MARXISMO, aunque muchos lo crean
el marxismo trata de sistemas de produccion y sus cambios y no de politiqueria. si lees detenidamente la obra filosofica de MARX el capital en cuatro tomos, te enteraras como describe MARX el cambio del feudalism al capitalismo.
fue la introduccion de la maquina de vapor y su implementacion cuantitativa ( segunda ley dialectica) la que creo la base del capitalismo y la destruccion de la base del feudalism. mas tarde tuvieron que irse a las trompadas, para poder establecer el status quo del capitalismo. pero primero crearon una base economica.
como lo hace MARX en la obra EL CAPITAL?
con los dos contrarios ( primera ley dialectica) para inicial un proceso
VALOR DE CAMBIO&VALOR DE USO 
los que crean el socialismo-leninista son burgueses capitalistas vestidos de caperucita roja
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (7 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> hombre, la DIFERENCIA es enorme.
> no construyen ni una CBS ni acomodan la estructura e infraestructura a ellas.
> mantienen todas las categorias capitalistas como; trabajo asalariado ( base de explotacion del capitalismo) dinero, Sistema financier, bancos, comercios, precios, valores y ESTADO
> NO , no es lo que hace actualmente el dinero. este te explota y te hace trabajar para otro, no para ti.
> ...



El dinero tiene la funcion de darte derechos materiales o de acceso a recursos. ¿Como se regularia ese derecho en el marxismo? Algun registro tendria que haber, pero entonces no es como tu habias dicho; yo no tengo derecho a todos los productos y servicios sino que segun trabaje mas derechos tengo? Pues esa es la funcion del dinero en el capitalismo. Estas empeñado en decir que el trabajo asalariado es una explotacion injusta. El salario que cobro por mi trabajo se corresponde con la explotacion del producto o servicio que yo hago; no veo por que es injusto per se. Se pueden discutir las condiciones para que sea justo, y es lo que se hace. Que yo no sea propietario del medio de produccion no convierte mi condicion en injusta. Es cierto que si imaginas al tipico señor feudal explotando a campesinos parece injusto, pero en la practica las cosas siempre son distintas a como dicen los teoricos marxistas. Si no hubiera un dueño con el deseo de explotar un recurso, es probable que dicho recurso simplemente no se explotaria. La razon por la que el liberalismo funciona mejor es por la motivacion individual de enriquecimiento, lo que lleva a mayores cotas de inventiva, esfuerzo y eficacia. Por eso dije que no veo como en tu sistema la gente va a trabajar en cosas que no quieren si no tienen motivacion para hacerlo, y tu me dices que es igual que en el capitalismo, se trabaja en funcion de los empleos disponibles, de ahi puedo deducir que no desaparece el Estado, ya que tiene que existir una autoridad que lo organice todo. Lo que planteas no es muy diferente de lo que tenemos ahora pero peor organizado, ya que no hay un criterio para decidir que se produce y cuanto, mas alla de las necesidades basicas. La funcion del libre mercado establece dicho criterio mediante la oferta y la demanda, pero en tu sistema no parece haber ningun criterio mas alla del amor al arte o las necesidades primarias. Eso en la practica funciona mal, y se ha demostrado en los paises comunistas que han practicado esa filosofia. Los paises liberales son infinitamente mas ricos porque es mas facil crear riqueza. Porque la riqueza se crea. Y cuanto mas facil es crear riqueza mas riqueza se crea. En el capitalismo se incentiva la creacion de riqueza.


----------



## cripton36 (7 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> El dinero tiene la funcion de darte derechos materiales o de acceso a recursos. ¿Como se regularia ese derecho en el marxismo? Algun registro tendria que haber, pero entonces no es como tu habias dicho; yo no tengo derecho a todos los productos y servicios sino que segun trabaje mas derechos tengo? Pues esa es la funcion del dinero en el capitalismo. Estas empeñado en decir que el trabajo asalariado es una explotacion injusta. El salario que cobro por mi trabajo se corresponde con la explotacion del producto o servicio que yo hago; no veo por que es injusto per se. Se pueden discutir las condiciones para que sea justo, y es lo que se hace. Que yo no sea propietario del medio de produccion no convierte mi condicion en injusta. Es cierto que si imaginas al tipico señor feudal explotando a campesinos parece injusto, pero en la practica las cosas siempre son distintas a como dicen los teoricos marxistas. Si no hubiera un dueño con el deseo de explotar un recurso, es probable que dicho recurso simplemente no se explotaria. La razon por la que el liberalismo funciona mejor es por la motivacion individual de enriquecimiento, lo que lleva a mayores cotas de inventiva, esfuerzo y eficacia. Por eso dije que no veo como en tu sistema la gente va a trabajar en cosas que no quieren si no tienen motivacion para hacerlo, y tu me dices que es igual que en el capitalismo, se trabaja en funcion de los empleos disponibles, de ahi puedo deducir que no desaparece el Estado, ya que tiene que existir una autoridad que lo organice todo. Lo que planteas no es muy diferente de lo que tenemos ahora pero peor organizado, ya que no hay un criterio para decidir que se produce y cuanto, mas alla de las necesidades basicas. La funcion del libre mercado establece dicho criterio mediante la oferta y la demanda, pero en tu sistema no parece haber ningun criterio mas alla del amor al arte o las necesidades primarias. Eso en la practica funciona mal, y se ha demostrado en los paises comunistas que han practicado esa filosofia. Los paises liberales son infinitamente mas ricos porque es mas facil crear riqueza. Porque la riqueza se crea. Y cuanto mas facil es crear riqueza mas riqueza se crea. En el capitalismo se incentiva la creacion de riqueza.



por mucho que me esmere, sera dificil que llegues a entender a un Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalismo o a cualquier otra Sociedad clasista.
1-el dinero es una mercancia general para ser intercambiada por todas las demas y eso facilita la explotacion obrera y el intercambio.
como en el comunismo todos somos propietarios y no existe Mercado ni mercancias, no se necesita el dinero. producimos para cubrir todas nuestras necesidades.
2-ya te explique, ese derecho, mediante el trabajo. quien aporte mas y mejor, tendra mayores derechos.
ni modo que tenga derechos quien no contribuya.
3-hay derechos fundamentals, diria humanitarios y otros extras. vivir en la CBS y alimentarte entra en los derechos fundamentals y humanos, como Tambien la asistencia medica y las medicinas. lo demas podria ser extra.
digamos que quieres ir con tu familia al cine. sino trabajas no puedes ir ( es solo un ejemplo,)
4-el salario no es una explotacion injusta. es el modo del que se vale el capitalista burgues para no darte todo lo que te pertenece y ser el amo o hacertelo ver.
el salario que cobramos no se corresponde con lo que aportamos. eso es una illusion optica, que te hace creer el Sistema de produccion y sus dueños.
a que no te atreverias decir lo mismo en el esclavismo ni en el feudalism?. claro que no, porque era demasiado obbvio.
llega el capitalismo y la explotacion y expropiacion del fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo, queda encubierta.
pero muchos se sienten bien y muy bien con esa condicion. cosa que no niega la realidad. tener ojos, no te garantiza que puedas ver. puede que si veas, puede que no.
5-claro, solo que en el comunismo el dueño , somos todos y el incentivo para producir mas y mejor son nuestras propias necesidades y es decision de todos los trabajadores,
cuando tu no eres el dueño o propietario , otros determinan por ti, como viviras. es una diferencia abismal
6-trabajaras quieras o no, porque si no trabajas, no tienes derechos, estas ahi, pero como no existieras.
para eso no se necesita ESTADO alguno, ni concentracion ni acumulacion. los trabajadores como unicos dueños lo determinaran y lo esforzaran. el ESTADO es un ente parasitario y esta formado por instituciones administrativas y represivas. cosas que pueden ser sustituidas muy facilmente por los propias trabajadores.
7- te he dicho varias veces y siempre lo digo. no hay relacion alguna entre comunismo-marxista y socialismo-leninista, que es lo que se conoce y es real. tanto como que entre capitalismo libre y capitalismo monopolista de estado ( socialismo-leninista) solo los diferencia LA LIBERTAD Y EL COMFORT
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Abr 2020)




----------



## pepeleches (9 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> no se puede razonar contigo y segues atacandome.
> 1- crees que el feudalism se cambio por el capitalismo con VIOLENCIA?
> suponiendo que creas que si.
> 2- crees que sin la existencia de la maquina de vapor hubiera sido possible?
> ...



Me estás cambiando de tema. 

Y no me sirve, porque desvías la atención. Porque hay tres puntos principales que *nunca *se resuelven: 

- Los marxistas/leninistas (para que te quedes tranquilo) o han llegado al poder a través de la *violencia *o han utilizado esa violencia estando en el poder

- Nunca ha habido algo parecido a un marxismo real. ¡Y estoy de acuerdo!. Porque soltar el poder es algo completamente alejado de la esencia humana, algo que olvidáis continuamente. Pero después de 40 horribles intentos, sigues pensando que sí existe la posibilidad. 

- Estás convencido de que un sistema sin trabajo asalariado, sin dinero, sin capital, producirá riqueza y bienestar como nunca hemos visto. ¿Por qué? ¿De dónde vienen los ríos de leche y miel? Es una puñetera creencia religiosa, cualquier análisis económico simple te dejará claro que acabará en desastre total. Porque la base de la economía es el incentivo, porque la planificación central de la economía todas y cada una de las veces que se ha aplicado ha producido hambrunas terribles, porque sin precios no hay señales de rentabilidad que valgan que permitan descubrir las necesidades. 

En resumen; me (nos...) quieres convencer de que existe un camino que será mejor y más próspero cuando viola todas las leyes económicas, nos intentas convencer de que nunca se ha intentado cuando ha habido 40 veces en que se dieron muchos pasos y por la naturaleza humana se quedó allí (y se convirtió en distopía...) e insinúas de alguna fuerza que utilizar la violencia no sería malo porque está visto que es imposible de alcanzar por vías democráticas y pacíficas. 

Es como si nos dices que hay que inocularse una enfermedad letal porque tú tienes una vacuna que nunca ha funcionado, pero que tú sabes que es porque se ha aplicado mal. Y todo porque desde tu perspectiva estamos enfermos y eso nos curará de tu enfermedad imaginaria. Y crees que el resto de la humanidad se equivoca al no querer hacerlo. 

Es sumamente sugerente...


----------



## pepeleches (9 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> 2-ya te explique, ese derecho, mediante el trabajo. quien aporte mas y mejor, tendra mayores derechos.
> ni modo que tenga derechos quien no contribuya.



Qué cachondo. ¿Y quién decidirá quien aporta más y quién aporta menos?

¿Va a ser más justo, más equitativo y más objetivo un comisario político que un empresario que puede lucrarse con tu trabajo?



cripton36 dijo:


> 3-hay derechos fundamentals, diria humanitarios y otros extras. vivir en la CBS y alimentarte entra en los derechos fundamentals y humanos, como Tambien la asistencia medica y las medicinas. lo demas podria ser extra.
> digamos que quieres ir con tu familia al cine. sino trabajas no puedes ir ( es solo un ejemplo,).



Perfecto. ¿Y el día que no haya alimentos, que no haya medicinas, como lo solucionaremos? Es lo que ha pasado en todas y cada una de la veces que se ha aplicado el marxismo. 

Pues ya te lo digo yo: el que le toque decidir quien puede tener medicinas, tendrá medicinas. 




cripton36 dijo:


> 4-el salario no es una explotacion injusta. es el modo del que se vale el capitalista burgues para no darte todo lo que te pertenece y ser el amo o hacertelo ver.
> el salario que cobramos no se corresponde con lo que aportamos. eso es una illusion optica, que te hace creer el Sistema de produccion y sus dueños.
> a que no te atreverias decir lo mismo en el esclavismo ni en el feudalism?. claro que no, porque era demasiado obbvio.
> llega el capitalismo y la explotacion y expropiacion del fruto integro de la fuerza de trabajo, queda encubierta.
> pero muchos se sienten bien y muy bien con esa condicion. cosa que no niega la realidad. tener ojos, no te garantiza que puedas ver. puede que si veas, puede que no.



Claro, sería una maravilla ver como los trabajadores se reparten entre ellos toda la riqueza producida por las decisiones de un planificador central. He oído que funcoina de medio



cripton36 dijo:


> 5-claro, solo que en el comunismo el dueño , somos todos y el incentivo para producir mas y mejor son nuestras propias necesidades y es decision de todos los trabajadores,
> cuando tu no eres el dueño o propietario , otros determinan por ti, como viviras. es una diferencia abismal



Claro, por eso las cooperativas son un sistema tan absolutamente exitoso que barre a todas las demás empresas. Porque según hablan muchos, pareciera que están prohibidas. 

Y no, como pasa en las pocas cooperativas grandes que han llegado a serlo, el incentivo deja de ser producir más y mejor. SE convierten en auténticos funcionarios que lo que aspiran es a vivir de otros, en el momento en que pasa de ser una estructura mínima a ser una estructura grande. 



cripton36 dijo:


> 6-trabajaras quieras o no, porque si no trabajas, no tienes derechos, estas ahi, pero como no existieras.
> para eso no se necesita ESTADO alguno, ni concentracion ni acumulacion. los trabajadores como unicos dueños lo determinaran y lo esforzaran. el ESTADO es un ente parasitario y esta formado por instituciones administrativas y represivas. cosas que pueden ser sustituidas muy facilmente por los propias trabajadores.



En estas utopías nunca se habla de la capitalización, y de la necesidad obligatoria de aumulación para inversión futura. Porque podrás producir tomates siempre que lo hagas sin azada, pero ya me dirás como produces aviones o microprocesadores si no hay una acumulación previa. Pero nada, bienvenido a la nueva Edad Media. 



cripton36 dijo:


> 7- te he dicho varias veces y siempre lo digo. no hay relacion alguna entre comunismo-marxista y socialismo-leninista, que es lo que se conoce y es real. tanto como que entre capitalismo libre y capitalismo monopolista de estado ( socialismo-leninista) solo los diferencia LA LIBERTAD Y EL COMFORT
> te Saluda un marxista



Sí, claro que lo hay. Uno es como te lo venden, y el otro es como te llega de Aliexpress. 

Vivimos en un mundo donde un coche medio puede valer 18.000€ y un piso medio 150.000€, por poner alguna cantidad. Juntándose 10 personas aportando 20.000€ (algo al alcance de CUALQUIERA que pudiera pagar ese coche o ese piso) tendrías una empresa con un capital inicial de 200.000€, que es algo MUY MUY superior a la media de las empresas nuevas que se crean.

Resulta que casi nadie da ese paso. Casi nadie quiere arriesgar ese dinero, casi nadie quiere enfrentarse a la puñetera realidad. Porque la puñetera realidad es que producir o comercializar no es fácil, ni la mayoría está dispuesto a hacerlo. 

Pues mira, yo sí que lo hice, estuve en una SLL que es lo mismo. Al final todo el discurso marxista no deja de ser una oda al cooperativismo, pero en ningún caso te explica por qué si la forma óptima de organizarse es esa: 

- La gente no lo hace ahora masivamente
- Las cooperativas no funcionan mucho mejor que otros tipos de empresas
- De dónde sale la idea de que una cooperativa va a funcionar mucho mejor

Con el agravante de que encima tiene que haber una autoridad que decida, con un don casi divino, quién tiene derecho a qué. ¿De verdad que no te da auténtico pavor que eso suceda? ¿No eres capaz de asimilar, visto lo visto durante la historia, que esa persona que decida no va a ser nunca la más justa ni la más ecuánime? ¿No eres capaz de ver que en un sistema de producción así se generará hambre?

No, ya sé que no. Que hablo a la pared...


----------



## Blas Piñar (9 Abr 2020)




----------



## cripton36 (9 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Me estás cambiando de tema.
> 
> Y no me sirve, porque desvías la atención. Porque hay tres puntos principales que *nunca *se resuelven:
> 
> ...



1- seguimos exactamente en el mismo tema. que tu no lo entiendas, es otra cosa
2-no existe eso de marxistas-leninistas, es una aberracion. se es marxista o leninista, son dos conceptos completamente opuestos y eso me dice que no sabes la diferencia.
los leninistas son REFORMISTAS CAPITALISTAS Y LOS MARXISTAS SON ABOLICIONISTAS.
3-no, no ha habido un Sistema comunista-marxista real, porque nunca ha existido una revolucion proletaria ni nunca este a mantenido el poder.
4-las razones por la que producira riqueza y justicia mas que el capitalismo, ya las he explicado.
quieres mayor incentivo que producir directamente para ti, que ser dueño de tu propio destino?
5-cualquier analisis economico simple? jaaa jaaa seguramente un analisis economico capitalista. claramente ni saben otra cosa.
el capitalismo es un Sistema anarquista porque produce al azar, no conoce el Mercado y sin embargo produce para el. este tan pronto se satura, tira todo el Sistema en crisis economica donde se pierde muchisima riqueza, se retrocede.
6-no, ni te quiero convencer, ni me importa que sigas o sigan perdiendo el tiempo en la barranca.
7- eso de la vacuna, es lo que hace constantemente el Sistema capitalista con la humanidad. es el arma burguesa de dominacion contra el proletariado.
cambia la tarjeta de memoria de tu cerebro, esta llena y no caben conocimientos nuevos
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (9 Abr 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Qué cachondo. ¿Y quién decidirá quien aporta más y quién aporta menos?
> 
> ¿Va a ser más justo, más equitativo y más objetivo un comisario político que un empresario que puede lucrarse con tu trabajo?
> 
> ...



papi lee bien y esfuerzate en razonar.
1- lo dedice el administrador de donde trabajes. ya lo habia explicado
2-comisario politico es un termino leninista-capitalista
3-el dia que no haya alimentos y medicinas sera por catastrophe de la naturaleza. nunca a pasado , nunca se ha aplicado el marxismo. siempre ha existido el capitalismo despues del feudalism. despierta tio
4-a los unicos que les tocara decider a los dueños. EL PROLETARIADO ( los trabajadores)
5-centralismo y acumulacion son terminus capitalistas y leninistas. no marxistas
6- las cooperativas no son invencion marxista. las sugirio MARX al partido obrero aleman como tactic politica para con los campesinos. son parte del capitalismo. si las compraste como marxista, te estafaron.
7-claramente. en el Sistema comunista-marxista no existe acumulacion. pero si existe ahorro para mantener el ciclo productive.
resumen
leyendote sonre lo que crees saber sobre leninismo ( capitalismo monopolista de estado) me queda claro que estas perdido Tambien.
no solo domino la filosofia marxista, Tambien domino y me se, el leninismo al dedillo
en fin. EL CAPITALISMO ES EL FIN DE LA HISTORIA
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (10 Abr 2020)

señor TOMATE-CHAN
no recuerda cuando le dije; al capitalismo desarrollado aun le falta la ETAPA del capitalismo monopolista de estado , antes que se proceda a la revolucion proletaria y que eeuu y españa eran los mas cercas, mas maduros?
pues bien, esos movimientos del PP ( pablito y pedrito) son pais instaurarlo.
que suceda la revolucion proletaria depende de que tan borregos seran los españoles y que tanto aprecien la libertad
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> por mucho que me esmere, sera dificil que llegues a entender a un Sistema de produccion totalmente diferente al capitalismo o a cualquier otra Sociedad clasista.
> 1-el dinero es una mercancia general para ser intercambiada por todas las demas y eso facilita la explotacion obrera y el intercambio.
> como en el comunismo todos somos propietarios y no existe Mercado ni mercancias, no se necesita el dinero. producimos para cubrir todas nuestras necesidades.
> 2-ya te explique, ese derecho, mediante el trabajo. quien aporte mas y mejor, tendra mayores derechos.
> ...



Sigues insistiendo en que a mas trabajo, mas y mejores derechos. ¿Acaso no es esa la funcion del libre mercado y el dinero? Si yo trabajo, produzco cosas que la gente quiere, la gente me da dinero y yo con ese dinero accedo a otras cosas que hace otra gente. Tu pretendes hacer lo mismo pero sin dinero? Si quitas el dinero tendrias que crear un sistema similar al dinero. Al fin y al cabo el dinero solo es un papelito que te da derecho a una cosa. El incentivo segun tu sistema seria acceder a otros servicios, pero ¿Y que pasa si quiero crear servicios y productos nuevos? Esto es una constante en el liberalismo; los emprendedores usan su inventiva para crear o mejorar productos y servicios, pero esto no seria posible si no tuvieran la motivacion de una ganancia por esforzarse. Pero en tu sistema no habria sitio para la libre empresa al parecer, ya que necesito el permiso de ¿el estado? para poder crear un nuevo producto?


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> señor TOMATE-CHAN
> no recuerda cuando le dije; al capitalismo desarrollado aun le falta la ETAPA del capitalismo monopolista de estado , antes que se proceda a la revolucion proletaria y que eeuu y españa eran los mas cercas, mas maduros?
> pues bien, esos movimientos del PP ( pablito y pedrito) son pais instaurarlo.
> que suceda la revolucion proletaria depende de que tan borregos seran los españoles y que tanto aprecien la libertad
> te Saluda un marxista



¿Pero el capitalismo monopolista de Estado no era la URSS?


----------



## cripton36 (11 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> ¿Pero el capitalismo monopolista de Estado no era la URSS?



era la URSS, CHINA, VIET NAM, ECT ECT y lo es aun CUBA, NORCOREA Y VENEZUELA pretendia crearlo.
es muy cierto, pero por equivocacion del degenerado burgues LENIN. este leyo a MARX donde dijo; el capitalismo monopolista de estado, es la antesala del comunismo.
que hizo LENIN y que dijo despues?
LENIN creo el capitalismo monopolista de estado y dijo; no importa, primero crearemos el capitalismo y despues, como continuaremos en el poder, crearemos el comunismo, sin necesidad de otra revolucion. es decir LA PROLETARIA, porque el vendio su revolucion burguesa como proletaria.
en los paises tercermundistas y subdesarrollados, el capitalismo monopolista de estado , no es la antesala del comunismo, porque sus pueblos no conocen la libertad y no luchan por ella. otro gallo cantaria en paises desarrollados, donde no queda margen al capitalismo y el pueblo no toleraria un totalitarismo dictatorial humillante
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (11 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Sigues insistiendo en que a mas trabajo, mas y mejores derechos. ¿Acaso no es esa la funcion del libre mercado y el dinero? Si yo trabajo, produzco cosas que la gente quiere, la gente me da dinero y yo con ese dinero accedo a otras cosas que hace otra gente. Tu pretendes hacer lo mismo pero sin dinero? Si quitas el dinero tendrias que crear un sistema similar al dinero. Al fin y al cabo el dinero solo es un papelito que te da derecho a una cosa. El incentivo segun tu sistema seria acceder a otros servicios, pero ¿Y que pasa si quiero crear servicios y productos nuevos? Esto es una constante en el liberalismo; los emprendedores usan su inventiva para crear o mejorar productos y servicios, pero esto no seria posible si no tuvieran la motivacion de una ganancia por esforzarse. Pero en tu sistema no habria sitio para la libre empresa al parecer, ya que necesito el permiso de ¿el estado? para poder crear un nuevo producto?



pierdes el hilo de lo mas importante. sin dinero trabajas solamente para ti y serias el dueño del fruto integro de tu fuerza de trabajo y tu destino.no hay mayor incentivo, que trabajar para uno mismo y ser el unico propietario.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> pierdes el hilo de lo mas importante. sin dinero trabajas solamente para ti y serias el dueño del fruto integro de tu fuerza de trabajo y tu destino.no hay mayor incentivo, que trabajar para uno mismo y ser el unico propietario.
> te Saluda un marxista



Pero es que eso es lo que hago ahora 

Soy propietario del dinero, y el dinero a su vez me hace propietario de otras cosas con las que use el dinero. Tu lo planteas como si los unicos que tienen posesiones son los empresarios, y no es verdad. El dinero que yo gano es (o deberia ser) del valor correspondiente a lo explotado con mi trabajo. La titularidad del medio de produccion te da autoridad sobre como explotarlo. Si todos fuesemos propietarios del medio entonces funcionaria como una cooperativa, pero las cooperativas ya existen bajo el capitalismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> era la URSS, CHINA, VIET NAM, ECT ECT y lo es aun CUBA, NORCOREA Y VENEZUELA pretendia crearlo.
> es muy cierto, pero por equivocacion del degenerado burgues LENIN. este leyo a MARX donde dijo; el capitalismo monopolista de estado, es la antesala del comunismo.
> que hizo LENIN y que dijo despues?
> LENIN creo el capitalismo monopolista de estado y dijo; no importa, primero crearemos el capitalismo y despues, como continuaremos en el poder, crearemos el comunismo, sin necesidad de otra revolucion. es decir LA PROLETARIA, porque el vendio su revolucion burguesa como proletaria.
> ...



O sea, que segun tu, ahora hay que intentarlo otra vez porque esta vez si saldra bien. Y saldra bien porque la gente esta acostumbrada a la libertad que le ha dado el liberalismo


----------



## cripton36 (11 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero es que eso es lo que hago ahora
> 
> Soy propietario del dinero, y el dinero a su vez me hace propietario de otras cosas con las que use el dinero. Tu lo planteas como si los unicos que tienen posesiones son los empresarios, y no es verdad. El dinero que yo gano es (o deberia ser) del valor correspondiente a lo explotado con mi trabajo. La titularidad del medio de produccion te da autoridad sobre como explotarlo. Si todos fuesemos propietarios del medio entonces funcionaria como una cooperativa, pero las cooperativas ya existen bajo el capitalismo.



no, no hay relacion alguna entre cooperative y marxismo. las cooperativas son capitalistas.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (11 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> O sea, que segun tu, ahora hay que intentarlo otra vez porque esta vez si saldra bien. Y saldra bien porque la gente esta acostumbrada a la libertad que le ha dado el liberalismo



correcto. pero no intentarlo de nuevo, porque nunca antes se ha hecho.
te gusta bacilar tio
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (29 Abr 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Y el marxismo se opone al capital.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 106444



Este fue el mensaje que me hizo descubrir a StoneToss


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> no, no hay relacion alguna entre cooperative y marxismo. las cooperativas son capitalistas.
> te Saluda un marxista



Vamos, que no respondes a la cuestion planteada. Solo niegas todo bajo el argumento del "capitalismo", un concepto-espantajo sobre el que justificas todos los desvarios marxistas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (30 Abr 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> correcto. pero no intentarlo de nuevo, porque nunca antes se ha hecho.
> te gusta bacilar tio
> te Saluda un marxista



JAJAJAJAJAJAJA coño pero entonces estas reconociendo que el liberalismo ha dignificado a los pueblos. Y ademas reconoces tambien que el comunismo tiene una tendencia opresora que solo puede detener una cultura liberal. Estas hablando maravillas del liberalismo


----------



## pepeleches (2 May 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> correcto. pero no intentarlo de nuevo, porque nunca antes se ha hecho.



Vamos, que lo que intentas es que el mundo entero siga un sistema que según tú jamás se ha hecho, denostando el sistema que más riqueza, democracia, paz y libertad ha traído al mundo. 

¿Y piensas que la gente lo va a hacer voluntariamente? No, eso más o menos has dejado claro que no. Pero eso no debe ser un obstáculo.

Entonces resulta que ves legítimo obligar al resto de la población mundial a renunciar a lo mucho que ya tiene, después de miles de años donde la única lucha era por sobrevivir, porque en tu cabeza esas ideas funcionan perfectamente. 

¿Cómo me calificarías a mi si yo pensase que existe un sistema distinto al actual (y al tuyo), que nunca se ha empleado, que dará unos niveles de riqueza y felicidad nunca vistos, y que es tan bueno que tengo el derecho a imponérselo a la fuerza al resto de la humanidad? 

¿Psicópata? ¿Megalómano? ¿Porque razón EXACTAMENTE en tu caso no habría que verlo así?


----------



## cripton36 (2 May 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Vamos, que lo que intentas es que el mundo entero siga un sistema que según tú jamás se ha hecho, denostando el sistema que más riqueza, democracia, paz y libertad ha traído al mundo.
> 
> ¿Y piensas que la gente lo va a hacer voluntariamente? No, eso más o menos has dejado claro que no. Pero eso no debe ser un obstáculo.
> 
> ...



es argumento sobre el tema o no te gusto? dejame advertirte que no como gallo.
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## pepeleches (6 May 2020)

cripton36 dijo:


> es argumento sobre el tema o no te gusto? dejame advertirte que no como gallo.
> te Saluda un marxista



Es la realidad de como lo veo. Si yo viniera con unas ideas como las tuyas, pensando que gozo de la realidad absoluta, remarcando una y otra vez que nunca se han llevado a cabo, y consiero que tengo la potestad o incluso la obligación de conseguir imponer esas ideas a los demás...

¿Qué pensarías de mi? Y no porque sea yo. De cualquiera. Porque crees constantemente que el hecho diferencial es que nunca se haya llevado a cabo, para separar el leninismo del verdadero marxismo. 

Pero es que ese matiz es en el que te cierras. Y aunque para mi es nada importante, porque la naturaleza humana es la que es, si aceptamos barco y asumimos que jamás se puso en práctica...¿crees que mejora la ecuación? 

Pues oye, como que haya gente que me quiera obligar por la fuerza a vivir en su sistema inventando que jamás se probó igual no es la mayor de mis ilusiones. Llámame loco...


----------



## cripton36 (6 May 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es la realidad de como lo veo. Si yo viniera con unas ideas como las tuyas, pensando que gozo de la realidad absoluta, remarcando una y otra vez que nunca se han llevado a cabo, y consiero que tengo la potestad o incluso la obligación de conseguir imponer esas ideas a los demás...
> 
> ¿Qué pensarías de mi? Y no porque sea yo. De cualquiera. Porque crees constantemente que el hecho diferencial es que nunca se haya llevado a cabo, para separar el leninismo del verdadero marxismo.
> 
> ...



QUIEN TE ESTA OBLIGANDO? NO PUEDES DEBATIR SOBRE UNA IDEA QUE NO CONOCES. RECONOCELO Y PUNTO.
NI CONOCES DE LENINISMO NI CONOCES DE MARXISMO
EL PUNTO ES QUE SI CONSIDERAS QUE SI EXISTIO, DESECHARIAS LA GUIA Y COMO EL UNICO SISTEMA QUE TENEMOS ESTA EN DECADENCIA, ES MUY NECESARIA LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.
cita a otro chaval. este tema tiene demasiados mensajes
te Saluda un marxista


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

OpenDemocracy, la plataforma del magnate George Soros para extender el socialismo por el mundo, aboga por abolir la familia tradicional en tiempos del coronavirus


----------



## Tomate-chan (25 May 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Jun 2020)

HASTA LOS KOJONES DEL MARXISMO CULTURAL. Los oscar deben ser vilipendiados y desprestigiados hasta su muerte.

Las películas que quieran optar a un Oscar tendrán que cumplir criterios de diversidad

_La organización que entrega los premios de la Academia dijo el viernes que formará un grupo para desarrollar guías sobre la diversidad y la inclusión que deberán ser cumplidas por los cineastas para que sus obras sean elegibles para los Oscar.

La Academia de las Artes y Ciencias Cinematográficas, que ha sido criticada por premiar a pocas películas y creadores de minorías, dijo que esta decisión, junto a otras medidas, representan una nueva fase en el marco de un esfuerzo de cinco años para promover la diversidad.

El grupo dijo en un comunicado que trabajará con el Sindicato de Productores de Estados Unidos para crear un grupo especial de líderes de la industria que desarrolle para el 31 de julio “estándares de representación e inclusión” para ser elegibles para los Oscar y que “incentiven las prácticas de contratación justas dentro y fuera de la pantalla”.


Las reglas no aplicarán para las películas que aspiren al Oscar en la próxima ceremonia de 2021.

Las críticas contra la Academia se intensificaron en 2015 con la etiqueta #OscarsSoWhite (#OscarTanBlancos) en protesta por unos candidatos que eran blancos en su totalidad.

La Academia respondió en parte duplicando el número de mujeres y gente de color en sus filas de invitados. Pese a todo, en 2019, solo el 32% de sus casi 8.000 miembros eran mujeres y el 16% era miembros de minorías. Los nuevos miembros serán anunciados el próximo mes.


“Sabemos que hay mucho más trabajo por hacer para garantizar oportunidades equitativas en general”, dijo el presidente ejecutivo de la Academia, Dawn Hudson. “La necesidad de abordar este asunto es urgente”.
_


----------



## Tomate-chan (20 Jun 2020)

La Escuela de Frankfurt y la cultura de masas


----------



## Tomate-chan (21 Jun 2020)

pepeleches dijo:


> Es la realidad de como lo veo. Si yo viniera con unas ideas como las tuyas, pensando que gozo de la realidad absoluta, remarcando una y otra vez que nunca se han llevado a cabo, y consiero que tengo la potestad o incluso la obligación de conseguir imponer esas ideas a los demás...
> 
> ¿Qué pensarías de mi? Y no porque sea yo. De cualquiera. Porque crees constantemente que el hecho diferencial es que nunca se haya llevado a cabo, para separar el leninismo del verdadero marxismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## pepeleches (21 Jun 2020)

QUIEN TE ESTA OBLIGANDO? NO PUEDES DEBATIR SOBRE UNA IDEA QUE NO CONOCES. RECONOCELO Y PUNTO.
[/QUOTE]

Tú. Porque tu sistema es obligatorio, no lo olvides. En tu cabeza estarás salvando el mundo, pero de aplicarse tus ideas significaría que todos los humanos que habiten en ese territorio tendrían que vivir bajo ese sistema. 



cripton36 dijo:


> NI CONOCES DE LENINISMO NI CONOCES DE MARXISMO



Te falta mandarme a leer. Para el pack del buen comunista y tal 



cripton36 dijo:


> EL PUNTO ES QUE SI CONSIDERAS QUE SI EXISTIO, DESECHARIAS LA GUIA



Pues claro que desecho la guía. A mi me da exactamente igual si existió o no; lo único que sé es que las 40 veces que se ha intentado *ni una sola *quien estaba en el poder ha hecho algo distinto a machacar al pueblo y matarlo de hambre. 

Con lo cual la lógica me dice que hay algo en la naturaleza humana que hace inviable que se llegue a la fase final del marxismo. Me da exactamente igual que el purismo marxista considere que el experimento no ha funcionado porque se queda a medias, cosa que por mucho que te extrañe comprendo perfectamente. 

Pero es que el camino necesita violencia, y necesita a un psicópata que esté dispuesto a someter al resto de la población por la fuerza. Porque si la gente estuviera de acuerdo, sacarían un 90% de los votos, y jamás fue así. Con lo cual es necesario que esa primera 'revolución burguesa' (risas...) la lidere alguien a quien le importe una mierda que el pueblo no quiere eso. 

Y en tu cabeza albergas la idea que ese psicópata asesino absolutamente necesario, cuando disfrute de todo el poder, dé un paso atrás y siga con el manual para pasar de fase. 

Muy coherente, sí señor. 



cripton36 dijo:


> Y COMO EL UNICO SISTEMA QUE TENEMOS ESTA EN DECADENCIA, ES MUY NECESARIA LA FILOSOFIA MARXISTA.



Está tan en decadencia que jamás en la historia ha habido menos guerras o menor porcentaje de la población muriéndose de hambre. 




cripton36 dijo:


> cita a otro chaval. este tema tiene demasiados mensajes
> te Saluda un marxista



Esto es un foro de debate. Se trata de intercambiar ideas. 

Yo tengo muy claro que no estoy atacando la persona, sino la idea. Y tú eres el que está defendiéndola, pero es que no salimos del 'nunca se hizo'. Me parece bien, coherente y deseable que defiendas tus ideas, pero te has enrocado en ese matiz del leninismo. Que a mi me importa una mierda, porque (repetimos...) hay tres puntos clarísimos que no has aclarado más que con evasivas:

- Qué te parece pretender que una minoría tome el poder con violencia por la fuerza
- Explicar por qué económicamente va a funcionar
- Cómo conseguiréis la próxima intentona que el dictador con poder omnímodo suelte el poder una vez conseguido

Me gustaría comprender de verdad lo que piensa un marxista, pero con estos temas pasas de puntillas.


----------



## Tomate-chan (21 Jun 2020)

Ese video fue increiblemente patetico. Escuchalo mientras lees el articulo de la Wikipedia y te llevaras una sorpresa


----------



## Tomate-chan (22 Jun 2020)

Develan polémica estatua de Lenin en Alemania


----------



## Turgot (22 Jun 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Develan polémica estatua de Lenin en Alemania



Defender abiertamente el marxismo leninismo es justo lo contrario de lo que intentas transmitir en este hilo.

Pero como te vas a dar cuenta si no haces más que yankimitar


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Jun 2020)

ellOs, nosotrAs


----------



## Sir Connor (24 Jun 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Jun 2020)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



no dan risa


----------



## Tomate-chan (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (8 Jul 2020)

El dinero de los chiringuitos progres era para eso, para pòner policia del pensamiento en todas partes. 

Wikipedia con perspectiva climática: faltan activistas y sobre todo mujeres - Climática

_En cuestión de dos horas, la categoría de activistas contra el cambio climático de Wikipedia en español ha pasado de tener siete personas a 20. Ahora, además, *la mayoría de ellas son mujeres*. El motivo: una mini maratón de edición celebrada en el marco de la Cumbre Social por el Clima en Madrid este jueves.


Nada más empezar, Patricia Horrillo, periodista y coordinadora de Wikiesfera encargada de dinamizar la actividad, explicaba el procedimiento. Por tratarse de una *editatona* —iniciativa para salvar la brecha de género en Wikipedia— algo breve, no se crearán artículos desde cero sino que se traducirán algunos de los que ya existen en inglés sobre mujeres activistas por el clima. «El cambio climático es una temática compleja porque requiere conocimientos a nivel técnico, por lo que en este encuentro corto lo que nos planteamos son las traducciones», explica.



De repente, en la sala de Hortaleza 88 en la que se celebra el taller se escuchan nombres como Gail Bradbrook —cofundadora del movimiento Extinction Rebellion— o Sarah Myhre —científica y divulgadora por la justicia ambiental—. «Hay muchas mujeres involucradas en la lucha contra el cambio climático», cuenta Horrillo. Sin embargo, un vistazo a Wikipedia nos vale para entender que están *infrarrepresentadas en la enciclopedia libre*. «Y sin embargo, todo lo relacionado con el cuidado o la conservación de la naturaleza está vinculado con el papel de las mujeres», añade.



Horrillo explica también las condiciones que deben darse para que haya más mujeres en Wikipedia. Según ella, la clave está en la *visibilidad pública*. Ahí, los medios de comunicación juegan un papel importante. «Ahora, es cierto que ha habido una ola en la que los medios han empezado a hablar de cambio climático, han entrevistado a mujeres, eso facilita que se puedan crear artículos suyos en Wikipedia», anota. Esto es, en gran parte, porque las entradas necesitan referencias que a menudo son sacadas de noticias y reportajes.


La representación en los medios es todavía menor para mujeres que no son blancas o que no forman parte de una institución con poder. «Si no se pone el foco en el ámbito rural, en la Amazonia… habrá todavía menos perfiles de *mujeres indígenas*, por ejemplo», argumenta la experta en comunicación. Y concluye: «Mientras no haya visibilidad por parte de las instituciones o medios que nos ayuden a conocer la labor de estas mujeres es imposible documentarla».


De entre las activistas seleccionadas para incluir en la Wikipedia en español, enseguida llama la atención el perfil de *Licypriya Kangujam*. Apenas tiene 8 años pero ya cuenta con una entrada en esta enciclopedia. Es, de hecho, la activista climática más joven de la India según The Times of India. Junto a Greta Thunberg y Jamie Margolin, este año ha sido elegida como activista medioambiental en el Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Desarrollo, en el que se destacaba a jóvenes que luchan frente a la crisis climática.


Una característica específica de las activistas por el clima es, precisamente, su juventud. Con el *auge de movimientos juveniles* y de estudiantes a nivel internacional, como el de Fridays For Future, es habitual encontrar perfiles de mujeres jóvenes. «No ocurre en otros ámbitos, pero sí en el de la lucha climática», concreta Horrillo. La entrada de Greta Thunberg sí está traducida a más de 70 idiomas.
_


----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Ago 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (12 Ago 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (13 Ago 2020)

El marxismo cultural como mutación ideológica – Rebelion

_En la historia de las religiones se suele considerar que una mutación drástica en el cuerpo de los dogmas da pie a un cisma, una herejía o, sencillamente, a una religión nueva. Los criterios para considerar el grado de ruptura, parcial o radical, con el sistema de creencias precedentes, suelen agruparse en dos grandes grupos: […]

En la historia de las religiones se suele considerar que una mutación drástica en el cuerpo de los dogmas da pie a un cisma, una herejía o, sencillamente, a una religión nueva. Los criterios para considerar el grado de ruptura, parcial o radical, con el sistema de creencias precedentes, suelen agruparse en dos grandes grupos: internos y externos. Dentro de los criterios internos, hay mucho campo para la discusión teológico-dogmática. Allí, seguidores de lo viejo y de lo nuevo se enzarzan en agrias peleas en torno al verdadero contenido revelado y doctrinal. Dentro de esta discusión interna, no es posible ser neutral. Todos creen, pero creen de diversa manera. Todos comparten una raíz de creencia o un humus de devoción, pero están dispuestos a morir o dejarse matar por aquello en que difieren. Hay tramos y porciones de racionalidad, pero hay siempre un intangible núcleo duro de fe. Así se escribe la historia de los Concilios, y la historia de muchas herejías, herejías que siempre lo son con respecto a ortodoxias triunfantes. Nunca muere una religión del todo, pero todas mutan y se ramifican por más que sean celosos los correspondientes guardianes de la ortodoxia.

Sabido esto, otro tanto se diga de las ideologías. Las ideologías se comportan de muy parecido modo que las religiones. Como ellas, poseen núcleos duros de dogmatismo e irracionalidad, acaso núcleos inexpugnables e imposibles de purgar en el alma humana. Como las creencias trascendentes, las creencias mundanas de signo político, pues eso es ideología, poseen sus núcleos y sus cinturones opinables, sus iglesias y sus aparatos de propaganda, inmunización, represión y mutación. Las ideologías también mutan, y llegan a volverse adversas al cuerpo dogmático de procedencia. Y al igual que sucede con las religiones, las ideologías poseen segmentos de discusión racional que llegan a envolver a su núcleo fundacional, haciendo así que la verdad que acaso pudieran contener, fruto de una discusión e investigación libres, llegue a envenenarse al contagio con el núcleo al que sirven, y al que ellas envuelven.

Lo arriba expresado, puede aplicarse estrictamente al marxismo como ideología. Muchos han sido los autores que han comparado el marxismo con una religión. Lo han hecho de forma simplista unos, de manera sistemática y certera otros. Acaso sean los propios marxistas quienes mejor conocen los fosos dogmáticos e irracionales de su doctrina, y sean los más exactos en su lenguaje cuando describen «herejías» revisionistas en su propia doctrina, tribunales «inquisitoriales» en el Partido, y «culto a la Personalidad» en el Amado Líder. El marxismo visto como cuasi religión por sus propios correligionarios, posee una rica historia, precisamente en el decurso de las polémicas entre comunistas, en sus sucesivas Internacionales, en sus desviaciones y escisiones. Esto, en el plano interno. Pero el marxismo como ideología también presenta, desde el punto de vista externo (esto es, ante el analista que no es partícipe de su sistema de creencias) una analogía muy notable con las mutaciones de pensamiento religioso. Así como la mutación de ciertos dogmas judeocristianos dio luz al Islam, y la mutación del catolicismo dio pie al protestantismo y de aquí brotaría, a su vez, el subjetivismo ético, podría emplearse parecido esquema con respecto al marxismo como ideología político-social y económica: su mutación en «marxismo cultural» define los tiempos aciagos que nos tocan. Describir esa mutación sería tarea digna de un estudio mucho más extenso y hondo que el que ahora podemos ofrecer aquí. Pero vamos a señalar algunas hebras y fragmentos.

La mutación del marxismo stricto sensu, con todas sus variantes, en un marxismo cultural, nunca va a ser reconocida internamente por los propios marxistas, ni por las demás ideologías de izquierda en general. En apariencia, habrá un núcleo duro en el marxismo cultural que los viejos marxistas y marxistas stricto sensu nunca aceptarán. Me refiero a la defensa, conservación y potenciación de un sistema económico capitalista de mercado, ampliamente globalizado, dominado por grandes trasnacionales que, parafraseando a Marx, «no tienen patria». En teoría el marxismo stricto sensu es contrario a esta situación del mundo. Para esta ideología, el capitalismo es la raíz de todos los males, y el hecho de que se degraden los cimientos básicos de la Civilización, como la Familia, la Comunidad, el buen gusto o el sentido de la decencia, sería atribuible exclusivamente al poder del Capital. En efecto, Karl Marx describe la lógica del Capital como una maquinaria implacable, deshumanizada, una apisonadora y trituradora que anulará al individuo. La filosofía de Marx, y su crítica de la Economía Política supone un análisis muy fino, insuperado en su época, de los horrores del capitalismo y de su tendencia inmanente. Pero de una filosofía y de una crítica económico-política pronto hubo de surgir una ideología: el Comunismo como proyecto totalitario estatalista.

Esta tesis es importante, y llevo años explicándosela a mis alumnos. Las ideologías han podido nacer en el seno de sistemas filosóficos, gestarse en el corazón del corpus producido por grandes pensadores, pero llegan a ser construcciones dogmáticas y anti-filosóficas. Así, por vía de ejemplo: la matriz del liberalismo está en Locke, en su filosofía. La matriz del marxismo, ya sea el socialdemócrata o el leninista, está en Marx. Pero las ideologías no son, en modo alguno, filosofías. Toda ideología es una vulgarización y fosilización de ideas filosóficas, de fragmentos de discurso y crítica que, en su momento y en manos de su creador, pudieron ser racionales, saludables, críticos y vigorizantes, pero que en manos de los epígonos, de los sectarios, de los militantes, acaban siendo rosarios de dogmas, muchas veces inconexos entre sí, y desde luego desconectados de la realidad. Las ideas de Marx, vigorosas en el momento en que surgieron de su cabeza y de su pluma, incomprendidas por el movimiento obrero de aquel momento, no son co-extensivas con la ideología de los marxistas. De la misma manera, los escritos del filósofo liberal por excelencia, John Locke, no son los sofismas ideológicos de los neoliberales.

La Filosofía es el trabajo con las ideas, y a la vez es la crítica constante e implacable de las ideologías. Una idea brota de un suelo real de categorías técnicas, económicas, sociales, culturales. Una idea es una construcción social que trasciende la praxis concreta del hombre pero que surge de ella, la expresa y la trasciende. Una idea es una organización de la realidad. En cambio, la ideología es la elaboración desvirtuada, una esclerosis y fosilización vulgarizada de las ideas.

Distingamos al filósofo del ideólogo. Si el pensamiento neoliberal extremista es un no-pensamiento, que hace del mundo un gigantesco mercado, y del hombre y la naturaleza una simple y llana mercancía, y si el Estado -dimisionario- se pliega más y más a los intereses del Gran Capital-, nuestro John Locke no es el culpable. El filósofo inglés contribuyó a organizar ideas de aquel momento suyo en que se desplegaba la mentalidad burguesa capitalista. Y si el llamado socialismo real fue más bien gulag, el terror, la escasez, la represión, Marx no es el culpable. Marx fue el filósofo revolucionario que fraguó sus ideas para interpretar su realidad en otro momento ulterior a Locke, cuando las relaciones sociales habían pasado a otra fase de explotación intensa del hombre sobre el hombre. Las ideas organizan las categorías sociales y productivas, las expresan y critican. En las ideologías, en cambio, hay siempre elementos dogmáticos, promesas salvíficas, una teología de la Historia que nos marca, de manera irrefutable, no científica, hacia dónde ir.

Es por esto que el llamado marxismo cultural es, en el siglo XXI, la Ideología con mayúsculas, la Ideología por excelencia, reuniendo todos los requisitos señalados arriba. Se trata de una ideología dogmática, como todas, que no es -directamente- fruto de ninguna Filosofía previa (y por tanto no posee un padre fundador concreto). El llamado marxismo cultural es el resultado de una mutación del marxismo ideológico, una aberración dentro del mismo. En modo alguno es una Filosofía, ni siquiera una desviación de ideas filosóficas de algún tipo.

El marxismo ideológico había degenerado de manera notable en el primer tercio del siglo XX. En las universidades occidentales, tanto como en los movimientos obreros, se había llegado a una situación de estancamiento y polaridad. Por un lado, se vivía el factum de la Unión Soviética, la existencia densa y sólida de la Dictadura del Proletariado, un Estado socialista «realmente existente» que a los ojos de muchos, incluyendo parte de la izquierda occidental más culta y humanista, empezaba a parecer como un verdadero horror. El comunismo mostró sus garras. Una cosa era emprender la crítica del capitalismo, tratar de reformarlo o superarlo, pero conservando los valores fundamentales de la Civilización y otra, muy distinta, era apoyar un régimen totalitario, un Estado policial y terrorista que iba a contradecir todo el derecho natural y la tradición humanista de Europa y, en general, Occidente. Los marxistas apoyaron mayoritariamente ese modelo de Estado policial, colectivista y totalitario al que José Stalin le puso su horrendo sello personal. Ese fue un polo, mientras que el otro, más informado y avisado, optó por elaborar un marxismo no soviético, más crítico y «creativo». Al no depender de la tutela de Moscú, este marxismo occidental pudo liberarse de ciertos dogmas, por ejemplo el economicismo. Así, en las universidades europeo-occidentales y americanas se puso un mayor acento en las «superestructuras», esto es, en el análisis de los factores ideológicos que hacen que el capitalismo pueda crear consenso entre la población, no ya sólo entre las clases beneficiadas por el sistema de dominación, sino incluso entre las que cuentan como clases explotadas.

Así fue como gran parte del marxismo occidental dejó los análisis económico-políticos en un lugar apartado, a modo de preámbulo o presupuesto, para desarrollar en su lugar una «transformación» autónoma de las relaciones sociales e ideológicas capitalistas, al margen o a la espera de una transformación económica efectiva. De esta manera algunos autores marxistas llegaron a convertirse en autoridades «de cabecera» en la izquierda occidental. De la Filosofía de Karl Marx se procedió a una purga y elección de contenidos, obviando aquellos que implicaban la acción violenta para asaltar el poder, la acción de masas cada vez más numerosas y pauperizadas y la tesis del determinismo económico. Los marxistas occidentales obviaron, evidentemente, aquello que había que obviar para que la propia realidad no se les viniera encima, aplastándoles las narices, pues eran profecías incumplidas y hechos contrarios a la realidad. Especialmente en la Europa occidental de la Guerra Fría, dos fueron las influencias seleccionadas para producir un marxismo ideológico que reuniera esos dos requisitos de no identificarse con la U.R.S.S. ni con la revolución, y no esperar a que la base o infraestructura económica se transformara para implantar el socialismo. La primera influencia fue la de Antonio Gramsci, y la segunda la de la Escuela de Frankfurt.

De Antonio Gramsci se toma la idea de hegemonía. El filósofo italiano analizó la «totalidad social», esto es, la sociedad capitalista en la cual el Estado no era, simplemente, una suerte de «comité de empleados al servicio del Capital», sino un organismo mucho más complejo que hace que el Capital garantice el consentimiento y la aceptación del pueblo, siendo el Estado, antes que otra cosa, un agente cultural y educativo, un adoctrinador. Si las fuerzas pro-capitalistas, liberales o conservadoras, habían logrado tanto consentimiento en la sociedad esto era, a los ojos de Gramsci, debido a la cooptación de intelectuales «orgánicos», pedagogos, artistas, escritores, así como gracias al control casi absoluto de la prensa, la escuela, la universidad, el ocio y el espectáculo. De cara a la ingeniería social, que es en el fondo lo mismo que el marxismo cultural, ese control es superestructural y garantiza la continuidad «básica» del sistema capitalista.

Gran parte de la izquierda occidental posterior a la Guerra Fría se volvió interesadamente gramsciana, esto es, «idealista». El control de las ideas, la transformación del hombre para una mejor y mayor explotación capitalista del mundo, que habrá de incluir la mercantilización del ser humano a través de varias fases -su barbarización, su animalización, su cosificación- se hizo más y más necesario para la extensión del programa capitalista de dominación mundial. Hubo un momento, en el siglo XX, en que se descubrió que una interpretación «idealista» del marxismo y una colaboración ideológica del sistema con los intelectuales del izquierdismo era lo más efectivo para proceder a un saqueo sin restricciones de la naturaleza y del ser humano, transformando en mercancía todo cuanto era posible imaginar. El capitalismo descubrió que era conveniente disponer de «superestructuras» izquierdistas.

La otra fuente del marxismo cultural es, por supuesto, la Escuela de Frankfurt. Una corriente mutante del marxismo que se volvió explícita en cuanto a intenciones de obtener un «hombre nuevo», especialmente en la versión del ideólogo Herbert Marcuse quien, haciendo mixtura entre el freudismo y el marxismo, profetizó un estado animalesco de la humanidad futura en el cual el trabajo (y todo cuanto para éste autor implicaba de represión, esfuerzo, abnegación, disciplina) quedaría superado a favor del «juego». Una infancia y adolescencia permanentes en un ser humano irresponsable, dedicado permanentemente al disfrute libidinoso. Los límites entre el juego, el trabajo y el sexo se difuminan en esta teoría, con lo cual la cultura humana se vuelve absolutamente viscosa, sin formas. Esa vida convertida en una fiesta adolescente perpetua es la promesa buscada y promovida desde todos los laboratorios de ingeniería social a partir de Marcuse y su mayo del 68. En las degradadas universidades y escuelas de Occidente, semejante alternativa venció sobre el sueño del «Paraíso Socialista» que, a fin de cuentas todavía contemplaba referencias al valor del trabajo y el sacrificio, defensa de la patria y exaltación de la familia. Por el contrario, la Escuela de Frankfurt y el freudo-marxismo de Marcuse pueden considerar que tales instancias fundamentales de la Civilización son «represivas». Así, para millones de jóvenes europeos y americanos a partir de los años 60 del siglo pasado, la lucha «contra el sistema» devino en una abstracta y ciega lucha contra la Represión, y no en una lucha contra las «insufribles» condiciones económicas que hacían que esos jóvenes estuvieran bien alimentados, matriculados en la universidad y guarecidos por los ingresos de sus padres hasta bien entrada la treintena.

Lo significativo, para nuestro análisis, no es el por qué esos millones de jóvenes semicultos se acogieron a una ideología que, a fin de cuentas, les liberaba de cargas, obligaciones, una visión de la vida cómoda, «des-represiva» que consagraba la existencia del adolescente haciéndola ideal, perpetua y superior, garantizando su vigencia hasta la vejez en una utópica Sociedad del Bienestar ilimitada, «idealista», infantilmente alzada sobre las nubes como los castillos de los sueños y de los cuentos… Lo importante es otra cosa: el marxismo cultural como mutación ideológica, como anti-filosofía, que implica todo ello está llegando a ser el mecanismo de control de pensamiento de masas más eficaz y omnímodo de la historia pues él mismo provoca el consenso universal buscado. Perpetúa las relaciones de explotación entre países y entre clases sociales, siendo ciegos ante ellas, con la ventaja de que apenas quedan «marxistas auténticos» para analizarlas y denunciarlas. La esclavitud de millones de seres en nuestro planeta queda oculta, en cambio, bajo las demandas de feministas de clase media y media-alta con diplomas universitarios y vida «liberada» que piden cuotas de igualdad. La trata de niños o el comercio de armas en el globo, se oscurecen ante las manifestaciones a favor de la aberración sexual por parte de activistas millonarios o la declaración de los derechos humanos de los simios. La degradación de las condiciones laborales de las personas no tiene el mismo «sex-appeal» en el mercado de las ideologías y de la propaganda que los llamados «derechos de bragueta». Y suma y sigue. El marxismo cultural es la mayor mutación ideológica y la mayor nube negra y tóxica sobre las conciencias del hombre y la mayor trampa de la historia. Posiblemente, la mayor apuesta del capitalismo globalizado tendente a troquelar no ya sólo la sociedad, plegada a sus dictados, sino a troquelar y transmutar la propia naturaleza del hombre._


----------



## Tomate-chan (28 Ago 2020)




----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ago 2020)




----------



## aprilia (29 Ago 2020)

donde vives que te da por resubir esta putisima mierda de hilo anticuado como el charleston a las 4:30 de la mañana?


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Ago 2020)

Camiseta Capitalismo Zero (B-N) | laTostadora


----------



## Rescatador (7 Abr 2021)

Las restricciones serán necesarias hasta que NO MUERA NI UNA PERSONA MÁS: Similitudes de la narrativa Cohen-19 con la de Jenaro


La narrativa de la Cohen-19 es en esencia igual a la de jenaro. Es una narrativa basada en premisas imposibles, inalcanzables, diseñada para poder justificar de forma indefinida el avance de una agenda específica, supuestamente motivada por un problema gravísimo y muy extendido, que en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (21 May 2021)

Es el CIS y no han puesto a vOx pese a ser el tercer partido. A Tezanos habria que meterle en prisión.


----------



## Decipher (21 May 2021)

Entonces es interesante pero no muy valida. Estas cosas tienen cambios con el tiempo aunque sean lentos.


----------



## Ludovicus (21 May 2021)

Debajo de la sábana hay un banquero.


----------



## Decipher (21 May 2021)

Hombre, eso ya se sabia, pero es interesante comprobar hasta que punto.


----------



## Ludovicus (21 May 2021)

Lo llaman marxismo cultural y es capitalismo cultural.


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jun 2021)

dios los trae al mundo y ellos se enyuntan
te saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jun 2021)

no me inventes otra CLASIFICACION, soy marxista ortodoxo y seria un error confundirme con la chusma izquierdista, socialistas y comunistas.
te saluda un marxista


----------



## cripton36 (21 Jun 2021)

ERROR, el famoso marxismo-cultura solo existe en las mentes de los trasnochados. otra manera de desvirtiar la filosofia marxista
te saluda un marxista


----------



## ciberecovero (25 Jun 2021)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Por lo pronto en España se estan haciendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1.- Cerrar el parlamento sin justificacion
> 2.- Cambiar los terminos del estado de alarma sin pasar por el parlamento
> ...




​


----------



## ciberecovero (14 Jul 2021)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOM !!! El TC da la razón a VOX y establece que el confinamiento decretado por el Gobierno en 2020 fue INCONSTITUCIONAL, por 6 votos a 5.



Tae-suk dijo:


> El confinamiento general de la población que decretó Pedro Sánchez fue inconstitucional, dice el TC
> 
> 
> Varapalo al Gobierno por suspender derechos fundamentales con un instrumento legal que sólo permitía limitarlos, falla el Constitucional.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (15 Jul 2021)

La destrucción de familia, nación y religión es fruto de la mercantilización capitalista. Se trata de capitalismo cultural.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (15 Jul 2021)

puajjjjj que peste a guarro incel derechista casapapis


----------



## Larata (16 Jul 2021)

vagina salvaje dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del Creed: los templarios representan a los católicos, una representación del Estado moderno y del "poder", y los asesinos a los musulmanes, que en el juego hacen el papel anarquistas que luchan contra el "rico".



Yo en AC, (hablo de Altaïr y Ezio), no veo que sean cristianos vs musulmanaes. Sino colectivistas vs liberales. El primero gira en torno a un credo dado por Al mualim (el malo) y también en torno a un objeto: el fruto del Edén, que puede someter a la mayoría de las personas haciéndoles ver (prometiéndoles) el paraíso, pero sumiéndolos en la esclavitud. Por otro lado están los templarios, que buscan hacer lo mismo que Al mualim pero con sus ideas. Son dos caras del mismo mal, someter al ser humano a la servidumbre, sea religión o lo que sea. Eso es indiferente.

Altaïr, que encarna el ansia de libertad del ser humano (el Águila) no se ve tentado por el fruto y a lo largo de su viaje de redención se da cuenta de que templarios y asesinos son muy similares. Bajo la misma premisa, los templarios dicen querer ayudar, aliviar el dolor, dar abundancia etc mientras hacen todo lo contrario. Y ahí Altaïr se va preguntando y lo habla con Al mualim, ¿Cómo puede ser que queramos lo mismo pero luego hagan esas atrocidades? Quizá nosotros también estemos equivocados.

Luego ve la corrupción de ambas facciones y reforma la orden con un nuevo credo. Nada es verdad, todo está permitido.

El segundo sigue esa misma idea pero mezclando más actores: banca, clero y aristocracia. Pero al final es lo mismo.


----------



## ciberecovero (17 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Sep 2021)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Sep 2021)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Por lo pronto en España se estan haciendo dos cosas:
> 
> 1.- Cerrar el parlamento sin justificacion
> 2.- Cambiar los terminos del estado de alarma sin pasar por el parlamento
> ...


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## ciberecovero (1 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## Pura Sangre (28 Nov 2021)

Cuando la judiada se dedica a ocultar y reescribir sobre el marxismo cultural, es que es verdad


----------



## Persea (17 May 2022)




----------



## Persea (21 May 2022)

¿Por qué ultraizquierda y gran capital apoyan la Agenda 2030? (II)


El postmarxismo ya no cree en la colectividad como unidad social, cree en la fragmentación de la sociedad en minorías identitarias y concibe la igualdad como un derecho a consumir. El igualitarismo que se propugna desde la ultraizquierda consiste en lograr que todos tengan la misma oportunidad...




posmodernia.com





_El cambio comenzó con la Revolución Cultural de los 60 y 70 del pasado siglo. Ya entonces la ideología hippie y la yuppie acabaron siendo las dos caras de la misma moneda. Como han sostenido los profesores Heath y Potter, nunca hubo un enfrentamiento entre la contracultura de la década de los 60 y la ideología del sistema capitalista, nunca se produjo una colisión entre los valores del marxismo cultural y los requisitos funcionales del sistema económico capitalista._


----------



## Rescatador (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Conde Duckula (9 Nov 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



Esta mujer no tiene ni dos neuronas.
Ya te digo yo para que la enchufarian.
Lo mismo hasta coincidió con Federico.
Pues anda que el maoísmo, no hay por donde cogerlo. Es como si el pequeño saltamontes con una de setas intentara escribir el manifiesto comunista.


----------



## Sardónica (10 Nov 2022)

Los rojos son unos enfermos mentales.


----------



## Persea (9 Dic 2022)

Rescatador dijo:


>



A mi eso no me dice nada, solo son locuras de juventud. Yo mismo tambien fui comunista. Y anguita paso de falange al PCE.


----------



## cripton36 (9 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> A mi eso no me dice nada, solo son locuras de juventud. Yo mismo tambien fui comunista. Y anguita paso de falange al PCE.



locuras? no sabia que a la singuenseria se le llamaba asi.
locura .secuestrar al estado, poner a todo el pueblo a trabajar para los locos y apropiarse de todo,, al extremo de destruir la economia donde llegan
un marxista


----------



## Persea (9 Dic 2022)

cripton36 dijo:


> locuras? no sabia que a la singuenseria se le llamaba asi.
> locura .secuestrar al estado, poner a todo el pueblo a trabajar para los locos y apropiarse de todo,, al extremo de destruir la economia donde llegan
> un marxista



Me refiero a haber sido miembro de ese partido en su juventud. Que yo tambien era comunista de joven por ignorancia. A los rojos les encanta engañar a los jovencitos, por eso quieren bajar la edad minima para votar.


----------

